# ADA 120-P Journal "River Wild" - THE END - R.I.P. 3/24/12



## speedie408

The end of River Wild is here. This will be my last picture update for this scape. It's been a good run. Time for a new beginning.  FTS from above with all equipment pulled:









Look out for my new scape, coming soon to a thread near you! 

____________________________________________

Latest Vid 1/27/12:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d9LpxGR8tI&list=UULeRieRWpQQj-KQ9c9Ay18g&index=1&feature=plcp


____________________________________________

VID I made during feeding. Last time you'll see my Roselines  http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1556835-post1323.html

____________________________________________

I've been sitting on this empty tank for a few weeks now due to some minor bumps in the road, but it's slowly on it's way up. This is my very first ADA tank and I'm excited to get this thing up n running:biggrin: 

*This list was updated 11/14/11*

- [STRIKE]Cyperus helferi [/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]Bolbitis [/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]Narrow leaf java fern[/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]Xmas moss[/STRIKE]
- Fissidens Fontanis
- [STRIKE]Mini pellia [/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]E. tennellus[/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]Staurogyne sp. porto velho[/STRIKE]
- Downoi 
- [STRIKE]Anubias nana petite[/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]Crypt Wendtii "mi oya" [/STRIKE]
- Crypt green gecko
- [STRIKE]Crypt keei[/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]Crypt bullosa[/STRIKE]
- Crypt hudoroi 
- [STRIKE]Crypt striolata[/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]- Crypt pontederiifolia[/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]Red tiger lotus[/STRIKE]
- Crypt nurii var. Pahang mutated
- Crypt nurii 
- Crypt willisii lucens
- Elantine triandra
[STRIKE]- polygonum kawagoneum
- polygonum sao paulo 
- polygonum ruby
- Philippine java fern 
- Staurogyne repens [/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]- hydrocotyle sibthorpioides[/STRIKE]
- MQ

*Hardscape:*
- Alpine Manzanita 
- Locally collected rocks 

*Soil:*
- ADA ASII
- course river sand (foreground coverage that's been mixed in with AS now over time)

*Filtration/Flow:*
- [STRIKE]Eheim Pro3 2075[/STRIKE]
- Eheim Classic 2217
- CFS 500 
- [STRIKE]Hydor Koralia 1[/STRIKE] - removed for less flow for Altums
- Generic 200gph powerhead (for misting CO2)

*Lights:* suspension kit
- Sunlight Supply Tek 4x54W t5ho, dual cord
- Giesemann 3xMidday & 1xAquaflora bulbs 

Fauna:
- 4 Betta Macrostoma
- [STRIKE]10 Roseline Sharks[/STRIKE] Replaced with 10 Altum Angel hybrids
- [STRIKE]5 Rummynose tetras[/STRIKE]
- 11 Dwarf chain loaches
- 6 Pygmy zebra loaches
- [STRIKE]4 Half Moon Dragon plakat bettas (1 males 3 females)[/STRIKE]
- [STRIKE]1 Green neon goby[/STRIKE]
- 2 Pit bull plecos
- 3 Calico LFBN pleco
- 1 Rainbow darter
- 6 Cardinal tetras
- [STRIKE]3 Chilton corona nerite snails[/STRIKE]

Fertilization: EI dry ferts 

As far as pics:
Here are a couple mock hardscapes that I did so far with just the wood. I'm liking #2 the most. It should get interesting once the substrate and rocks are in play. Who knows, it may all change. 











at a higher perspective









Don't be afraid to tell me how it is. I've actually never scaped anything this big before so I could use some tips.


----------



## Minsc

I kinda like #1 better, but it will be sweet either way. Great wood!

Tell that little brat to go play some basketball, or do some vacuuming or something, and get his hands off your tank.

J/K, that is a super cute kid you got there.


----------



## boon

i like #1 more than two but #2 is easier to plant and prune. Man I would to get me a 120 someday, need a bigger place first. Your son looks like he wants to go for a swim.


----------



## dantra

#1 is nice however I personally like #2 better. It looks like you followed the design rule of the "golden ratio" 1:1.618. Nice tank and driftwood roud:

Dan


----------



## speedie408

Here's a straight on look of #1











Minsc said:


> I kinda like #1 better, but it will be sweet either way. Great wood!
> 
> Tell that little brat to go play some basketball, or do some vacuuming or something, and get his hands off your tank.
> 
> J/K, that is a super cute kid you got there.


My initial mock up was #1 and I liked it as well, but it reminds me too much of my layout in the 20L tank I have. I kinda want something I haven't done yet.

Don't let the little "brat" fool you with his looks. He's as naughty as they come. I hate terrible twos. :angryfire However we still love him to death :icon_mrgr.



boon said:


> i like #1 more than two but #2 is easier to plant and prune. Man I would to get me a 120 someday, need a bigger place first. Your son looks like he wants to go for a swim.


Planting this tank will be a chore regardless of the scape. I'm not looking forward to the moss and fissidens tying. And about the swimming kid, this guy loves water a little too much for comfort. 



dantra said:


> #1 is nice however I personally like #2 better. It looks like you followed the design rule of the "golden ratio" 1:1.618. Nice tank and driftwood roud:
> 
> Dan


Thanks for pointing that out Dan. Although I have no idea what the "golden ratio" is.


----------



## Nate McFin

Awesome start bro! Subscribed!

I like #2 best myself. I cant wait to see this one come together.


----------



## legomaniac89

Sick dude. Just sick. I like #2 a lot, because like you said, the other hardscape is pretty similar to your 20 long. I think #2 would be a more unique scape since the main focus is more to the center of the tank, rather than off to one side. Plus I think it has more of a "dark labyrinth" look, especially if you deck it out with lots of epiphytes.


----------



## nemosreef

Very nice driftwood. I also like #2.


----------



## VadimShevchuk

I like one better.


----------



## dantra

speedie408 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out Dan. Although I have no idea what the "golden ratio" is.


Measure the length of your tank and divide it by 2.618. Take the result and measure it from one side of your tank. Make a note of it or mark the spot. The rest is 1.618. This is where you place your focal point, centerpiece or special plant that draws your attention.

For example, my aquarium is 24” long. If I divide 24 by 2.618, I get 9. That would mean I would measure 9” from any side of the tank I wish (right or left, doesn’t matter) and that’s where I would place my focal point.

Actually 24/2.618 = 9.1673032849503437738731856378915 but we drop everything after the decimal point. :biggrin:

Hope this helps,
Dan


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Lego - Other than Java ferns and bolbitis, I don't know what other Epiphythes to use. I'm planning to leave most of the wood the way it is, however I'll be doing alot of fissidens/moss rocks. 

Dan - Thanks for confusing me even more lol. I'm not a technical guy especially when it comes to numbers. Thanks for the explanation though.


----------



## bsmith

Looking forward top your final scape. I do like #1 better as it looks more like my 60-p. 

I cant wait to get a 120 for my basement or hopefully they will have something even bigger in the next few years. 

It seems like you will have more then enough light to grow whatever you want. How are you going to do your co2 dosing?


----------



## Centromochlus

Personally, i like #2 a LOT better than #1. I think they'd both look interesting though.


----------



## Lance Uppercut

Both hardscapes looks nice, but #1 reminds me of your 20L as well.


----------



## speedie408

bsmith said:


> It seems like you will have more then enough light to grow whatever you want. How are you going to do your co2 dosing?


Yeah, I may only end up using 2 bulbs for this setup, but it don't hurt to be prepared for future scapes that may demand higher light . I totally forgot to list CO2 on the original post haha. Thanks for reminding me. It's going to be the typical ceramic disc diffusion.


----------



## bsmith

speedie408 said:


> Yeah, I may only end up using 2 bulbs for this setup, but it don't hurt to be prepared for future scapes that may demand higher light . I totally forgot to list CO2 on the original post haha. Thanks for reminding me. It's going to be the typical ceramic disc diffusion.


Wow, thats going to be hard to measure with all those BPS!


----------



## speedie408

bsmith said:


> Wow, thats going to be hard to measure with all those BPS!


Why would you say that? I've been using this method for quite some time now on my 40B. I don't usually count bps but when someone needs to, they can just look at the glass diffuser. It's always got water lodged in it and when the CO2 enters the diffuser you can count them that way. Honestly I've gotten use to just looking at the tiny bubbles exiting the ceramic disc relative to the size of the tank. I also keep a close eye on my fish for the first day or two after each CO2 tank change out (this is only because I don't have a dual stage regulator). 

The drop checker helps too.


----------



## CL

I like #1 better as well, but it's up to you. Seems like everyone is getting a 120P these days. If all goes to plan I'll be getting a job this fall and sell off my smaller tanks to get a 120P myself. The glass is just too pretty :hihi:

Keep us updated! Your other tanks are amazing. I can only imagine what you do with this bad boy.


----------



## oldpunk78

oh man... i've been waiting for this one. i expect to be sitting at my computer screen in awe very soon. 

that wood is sweet. looks like it's just the right size. i always use wood that gets absorbed into the scape and have been looking for stuff just like that. 

the best of luck with this one!


----------



## CL

Oh, and I've got some of that same manzy in my tank. It sure is easy to scape with


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal*



CL said:


> I like #1 better as well, but it's up to you. Seems like everyone is getting a 120P these days. If all goes to plan I'll be getting a job this fall and sell off my smaller tanks to get a 120P myself. The glass is just too pretty :hihi:
> 
> Keep us updated! Your other tanks are amazing. I can only imagine what you do with this bad boy.


I was admiring the quality if this tank today and I must admit, it was worth every penny. Do get one whenever you get the opportunity. AFA's main display tank is a 180cm tank and that thing is a beast compared to the 120. You should aim for that size 

Thanks for the kind words bro.


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal*



oldpunk78 said:


> oh man... i've been waiting for this one. i expect to be sitting at my computer screen in awe very soon.
> 
> that wood is sweet. looks like it's just the right size. i always use wood that gets absorbed into the scape and have been looking for stuff just like that.
> 
> the best of luck with this one!


Hahaha there's nothing to awe at bro. It'll just be another tank. This one is going to take a while to get where I really want it so I hope you guys are patient. 

As for the wood, these pieces were hand picked by Tom and I just happened to have first dibbs off of a pickup truckload not too long ago that he brought up for a local fish club. I LOVE this wood.


----------



## CL

Hey, the glass on that tank is 16mm, right?
Or is it 12?


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal*



CL said:


> Hey, the glass on that tank is 16mm, right?
> Or is it 12?


Don't have my tape measure atm but from eyeballing it, it's about 1/2" thick.


----------



## CL

speedie408 said:


> Don't have my tape measure atm but from eyeballing it, it's about 1/2" thick.


1/2 inch would be about 12mm.
Thanks


----------



## fishyjoe24

I want your wood, oops that didn't sound right. all the driftwood i see that tom has, or collects is really nice. wish my brother still lived in oceanside then i could make a trip out there to get some of those awesome looking driftwood. can't way to see it on the stand with plants. tom should put a driftwood package together for all the nice driftwood he finds.


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal*



fishyjoe24 said:


> I want your wood, oops that didn't sound right. all the driftwood i see that tom has, or collects is really nice. wish my brother still lived in oceanside then i could make a trip out there to get some of those awesome looking driftwood. can't way to see it on the stand with plants. tom should put a driftwood package together for all the nice driftwood he finds.


Yeah I can't speak for Tom but as far as I know he don't like dealing with the issue of shipping wood due to their irregular sizes. 

Tom if you're reading this, nows the perfect time to slang that wood


----------



## CL

speedie408 said:


> Yeah I can't speak for Tom but as far as I know he don't like dealing with the issue of shipping wood due to their irregular sizes.
> 
> Tom if you're reading this, nows the perfect time to slang that wood


haha, I know. I'm sure he hates me for posting my journal because I'm sure it only caused him to get that many more pms :hihi:


----------



## bsmith

speedie408 said:


> Why would you say that? I've been using this method for quite some time now on my 40B. I don't usually count bps but when someone needs to, they can just look at the glass diffuser. It's always got water lodged in it and when the CO2 enters the diffuser you can count them that way. Honestly I've gotten use to just looking at the tiny bubbles exiting the ceramic disc relative to the size of the tank. I also keep a close eye on my fish for the first day or two after each CO2 tank change out (this is only because I don't have a dual stage regulator).
> 
> The drop checker helps too.


Because you will be pumping 5+ bps into this tank and it will be hard to see that. Also a drop checker often reads 1-2 hours behind what really is occurring in the tank. A good reference but in no way an accurate depiction of the current conditions in your tank.


----------



## rountreesj

why not just get a rhinox bubble counter off ebay? looks cool and counts bubbles


----------



## speedie408

Guys, thanks for the concern but I think I'll be fine  I do appreciate it. 

I think I've got CO2 nailed down pretty well now. A year ago, I wouldn't be so sure.  

BPS is relative to tank size and plant mass. It won't be the same bps for every tank, even if they were the same size unless both tank's have the exact same plant mass/fauna stocklist.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

speedie408 said:


> Guys, thanks for the concern but I think I'll be fine  I do appreciate it.
> 
> I think I've got CO2 nailed down pretty well now. A year ago, I wouldn't be so sure.
> 
> BPS is relative to tank size and plant mass. It won't be the same bps for every tank, even if they were the same size unless both tank's have the exact same plant mass/fauna stocklist.


Correct I have about 10-15 bps on my 120P just enough before the fish go belly up. But it soon pearls and provides plenty O2 for the fish. Both wood layouts look great. You cant go wrong with that quality of wood. But im leaning towards layout #1


----------



## speedie408

MARIMOBALL said:


> Correct I have about 10-15 bps on my 120P just enough before the fish go belly up. But it soon pearls and provides plenty O2 for the fish. Both wood layouts look great. You cant go wrong with that quality of wood. But im leaning towards layout #1


Thanks for the input Marimo. #1 seems to be the more popular layout... hummmmm :icon_bigg


----------



## rountreesj

number 3 number 3


----------



## speedie408

rountreesj said:


> number 3 number 3


It's in the works. :icon_mrgr


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome, can't wait to see how this turns out. Them Macs are gonna have one awesome home.


----------



## speedie408

Today I received a boat load of bolbitis and java fern from my new best TPT buddy Wasserpest. Thanks brother!

I also received my stand and assembled it. It's SOLID and was a sinch to assemble. Took me a little under an hour with a powered screw driver. Here's how it looks with the tank on it:









You can see my carbon fiber "garden mat" here! J/K it's the cheap foam padding they sell at Wallyworld for cupboards for moms to place their cups on haha. 3 ply cut to spec and it works like a charm. I spent 5 bucks on this stuff. 









Quality piece of sticker! And I thought it was etched on... Oh well. 









I've got some conduit already painted and ready to go for the light install. It's coming along nicely. I'll be celebrating my 11 year anniversary tomorrow so the plants will have to wait to be planted. Got this weekend though so stay tuned.


----------



## chris.rivera3

looking nice already!!! i'm expecting to see some updated pictures this weekend!!! and congrats on the 11th anni!


----------



## chris.rivera3

btw where did you get your stand??? it look really clean and looks perfect with the 48" tank


----------



## xJaypex

Lucky! You get to set your tank up before i do . 
I cant till i move out into my own place 

I really like the wood too, whered you get it from?


----------



## rountreesj

are you hanging the light bar from behind, or the sides? i have found each has it's own drawbacks...


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> looking nice already!!! i'm expecting to see some updated pictures this weekend!!! and congrats on the 11th anni!


Thanks homie! Those 11 years flew by like it was yesterday. 



chris.rivera3 said:


> btw where did you get your stand??? it look really clean and looks perfect with the 48" tank


Believe it or not, I got it from Petco.com. The brand is Aquarium Fundamentals. I've had great experience with the same make for my 40B so I figured I'd get another one. They powdercoat it with a scratch risistant/water proof sealant which is nice. It aint ADA but it's not cheaply made either. All the pieces fit like a glove with one another if assembled properly. 



xJaypex said:


> Lucky! You get to set your tank up before i do .
> I cant till i move out into my own place
> 
> I really like the wood too, whered you get it from?


haha hurry it up man. This tank is too awesome to just have it sitting around. I got the wood from Mr. Tom Barr. I'm pretty lucky he's local enough to be part of our fish/plant clubs around here. I think he's not really into shipping wood so good luck trying to get him to do that. 



rountreesj said:


> are you hanging the light bar from behind, or the sides? i have found each has it's own drawbacks...


Please give me some details on what you know. I was planning to have 2 pipes come from the back edges that will have 90degree bends, 7ft from the ground. I'll try to post a sketch.


----------



## jinx©

Off to a great start. Nice set up and some [email protected] wood.

Congrats to you and yours on your 11th.roud:


----------



## speedie408

jinx© said:


> Off to a great start. Nice set up and some [email protected] wood.
> 
> Congrats to you and yours on your 11th.roud:


Thanks brother! 11 years and 2 kids later... I'm feeling the age now. Damn I'm getting old. :help:


----------



## plantbrain

No issues with the wood, got plenty ......but folks might not want to pay for the shipping. It's much better if folks can come and pick out from the back of the truck or at my place.
Then they can see the wood 3d. 

This is a alpine species, so it's more bonsai looking than the lower attitude or drier species. It's more blond and red mix colors than the darker deep red.
It's grey from age, then this comes off after a couple of weeds and it's a real nice color. Trying to fix a piece to a tank is not easy, it is easier to custom make a tank to the wood actually:hihi:
Still, with sediment and with a rip saw, you can cut and trim it down. Also, you can drill and screw pieces together to hold them in place better. Amano did a lot of this for his large tank at home. I did as well for the large tank in LA I did. Branchy wood looks neat, but gets in the way if you trim groups of plants often, and the plants often hide all the nice character so you end up just seeing the tips. The wood looks much better if you allow the space if your design to see the wood. If you cover it up, then it could be a 2x4 and it would not matter much.

So plant choice, leaving enough space to see the wood etc are important concepts here. 
I suggest you think about these above two issues more and then think about the position of the wood in the tank.
Then try and think how these 3 elements will work together and will you be happy with it after it's grown in or not.










Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## speedie408

plantbrain said:


> Branchy wood looks neat, but gets in the way if you trim groups of plants often, and the plants often hide all the nice character so you end up just seeing the tips. The wood looks much better if you allow the space if your design to see the wood. If you cover it up, then it could be a 2x4 and it would not matter much.
> 
> So plant choice, leaving enough space to see the wood etc are important concepts here.
> I suggest you think about these above two issues more and then think about the position of the wood in the tank.
> Then try and think how these 3 elements will work together and will you be happy with it after it's grown in or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Thanks for the suggestion Tom. Point taken. :thumbsup:

I'm lucky enough the wood I got fits perfectly without any cutting. It's like they died just so they could be in on display in a tank this size. :hihi:


----------



## Dan the Man

My goodness is there a thread for that tank above?


----------



## mott

speedie408 said:


> Today I received a boat load of bolbitis and java fern from my new best TPT buddy Wasserpest. Thanks brother!
> 
> I also received my stand and assembled it. It's SOLID and was a sinch to assemble. Took me a little under an hour with a powered screw driver. Here's how it looks with the tank on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my carbon fiber "garden mat" here! J/K it's the cheap foam padding they sell at Wallyworld for cupboards for moms to place their cups on haha. 3 ply cut to spec and it works like a charm. I spent 5 bucks on this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality piece of sticker! And I thought it was etched on... Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some conduit already painted and ready to go for the light install. It's coming along nicely. I'll be celebrating my 11 year anniversary tomorrow so the plants will have to wait to be planted. Got this weekend though so stay tuned.



LOL I have the same stand except mine needs a cleaning ,tank and my DW has the same color! 
I also thought the ADA logo should have been etched on.
Good luck with everything!


----------



## chris.rivera3

you guys make me jealous =( ...hopefully I can convince my wife for an upgrade


----------



## plantbrain

Dan the Man said:


> My goodness is there a thread for that tank above?


Maybe later when I go down to get some pics.
We set it up and it's a Lemar 450 starfire rimless, but.........this is the thread to discuss Speedie's tank, not that tank.

120cm are nice and you can do some nice fun stuff with the wood.
I have fish/pleco/catfish/cryptic species that like to hide in wood, so my selection also places high value of those trait sin the wood I want for my own tanks. 

You have fewer options with rock. It is a more difficult media to work with, but both are really nice.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Wasserpest

That wood is perfect in there! roud:

Like Tom said, it is difficult not to end up hiding the whole thing with plants. With Bolbitis growing from behind the wood it's not much of an issue, but when you start to wrap mosses around it pretty soon it's gone. Flame moss not so much, but Java and Christmas and Fissidens etc hide the wood very well.


----------



## CL

Wasserpest said:


> That wood is perfect in there! roud:
> 
> Like Tom said, it is difficult not to end up hiding the whole thing with plants. With Bolbitis growing from behind the wood it's not much of an issue, but when you start to wrap mosses around it pretty soon it's gone. Flame moss not so much, but Java and Christmas and Fissidens etc hide the wood very well.


I found out all too well that crypts hide the wood a lot. I actually think that my tank looked better today after ripping all of the plants out.
http://i45.tinypic.com/2dt0nkz.jpg


----------



## plantbrain

I'm telling folks, if you like to see your wood/rock, hard scape, you need nice lower growing plants or prune them often etc.

Speedie(weird calling you that here), I'd suggest adding Anubias to the branches, no moss etc. Keep mosses(Fissidens mostly) lower down in the darker regions where they belong.

Slope the heck out of the ADA aqua soil also, go frigging nuts.
It'll be worth your extra $$ spent to make a monster slope.
Soak the wood now to get to sink good.
You might consider a light conduit rail and then the 4x54W T5 with Giesemanns. Run one pair for 4 hours, then have it shut off and then the other pair. No overlap. Plenty of light for this tank.

I also have a coralife aqualight pro, yours for 300$, has the gnarly 8800K PC lights. Newish and has the wire suspension ready to go. You can retro fit the hood and add T5 set instead also, I know a couple of folks that did this.
Then you could do the FL's and then the HQI's if you are after the real high light set up, or with the retro, be like where you are at with 4x54 T5's.

15" wide spread for the lights.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## speedie408

Wasserpest - thanks for the suggestion bro. I know you know your stuff so I'm all ears 

Mott - love your setup man! 

CL - nice tank dude!

Tom - as usual, your info is always spot on. All points have been jotted down. I already finished my light setup. It was installed this afternoon before I took the wifey out to dinner . I'll post pics soon. I like your light suggestion on alternating the 4 bulbs on/off. As for the pro lighting you have avail... I'm cool for now man. Thanks for the offer though. 

Thanks everyone !


----------



## speedie408

Here's what I got so far:

I snapped a few quick pics late last night:
I'm impressed with the quality of this Tek light. The suspension kit is pretty much plug n play (more like screw n leave). Everything just screws right in. Only part I had to do was drill a hole for the anchor screw on the conduit pipes.

fixture anchors


















conduit anchors - I've gotta cut the top portion of the bolt off... just don't have a hacksaw yet 


















I used 1/2" conduit which was the smallest available and clamps found in the same isle. The clamps were loose around the conduit so I had to stick some foam matting material in between so it holds the pipe snug. Ghetto rigged it. Also I couldn't mount the conduit directly onto the back of the stand due to the extended top and bottom of the stand. The wood piece you see behind the conduit provides that extra space for proper mounting. Painted it black as well. 









My child proof locks. Don't ask me why their blue... I just grabbed what was cheap. haha









Here she blows


----------



## plantbrain

Nick, the wire suspension toggle bolts NO NO!!!
Get rid of those.

You do not drill into the light rail holders.

No need!!!

You simply make a loop with the wire and use a furrel nut with a screw to adjust the loop size, this way you can move the light fixture back and forth to adjust the lighting angle and spacing over the tank, pull it away from the frotn etc so you can work in the tank etc.

All you do it slide the loops back and forward, this gives you 100% flexibilty in light placement.

No need to permanently drill holes to the fixture wire support.
You can also slip the entire light off much easier this way also.

Takes less work, more flexible, easier to the work on the tank etc and easier to install.

Basically it's just a wire loop and screw set up to lock the wire in place.
Since you got the 2 support Tek wire suspension per side, it is harder to adjust the height as easy as the single.

If you want more info, I can take a pic of my fixture, I have a single with the 8x54W on my 120 Gal, but only use 4 of the 8 bulbs and raise the light up higher(about 30" from the bottom of the tank).

Bill H used those real ugly black string wire adjusters back in the day. These are much better looking.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MissMTS

I am excited to see the progress on this tank. The wood is amazing! 

Subscribed 

Tom, I really appreciate the advice you gave about using low growing plants to show off the rocks and wood. I'll definitely be applying this information when I get my 60 cube going again.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

I can't believe I haven't seen thread this earlier.

I can't wait to see it when it's planted!!

EDIT: Do you need any extra plants? My tank is in need of a trim soon.


----------



## speedie408

plantbrain said:


> Nick, the wire suspension toggle bolts NO NO!!!
> Get rid of those.
> 
> You do not drill into the light rail holders.
> 
> No need!!!
> 
> You simply make a loop with the wire and use a furrel nut with a screw to adjust the loop size, this way you can move the light fixture back and forth to adjust the lighting angle and spacing over the tank, pull it away from the frotn etc so you can work in the tank etc.
> 
> All you do it slide the loops back and forward, this gives you 100% flexibilty in light placement.
> 
> No need to permanently drill holes to the fixture wire support.
> You can also slip the entire light off much easier this way also.
> 
> Takes less work, more flexible, easier to the work on the tank etc and easier to install.
> 
> Basically it's just a wire loop and screw set up to lock the wire in place.
> Since you got the 2 support Tek wire suspension per side, it is harder to adjust the height as easy as the single.
> 
> If you want more info, I can take a pic of my fixture, I have a single with the 8x54W on my 120 Gal, but only use 4 of the 8 bulbs and raise the light up higher(about 30" from the bottom of the tank).
> 
> Bill H used those real ugly black string wire adjusters back in the day. These are much better looking.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Tom - post up some pics of your fixture if you don't mind. I'm a visual learner so it would help out tremendously. I understand why you wouldn't permanently drill a hole to anchor the lights onto the conduit, but do you think it's really neccisary to have the flexibility for this sized tank? I measured the anchor points perfectly and it sits evenly above the tank. With the dual spot wire anchor on the fixture, I can easily rotate the fixture (x axis) angle of the fixture. ie. say I wanted to sit across the room with no glare from the fixture shining in my face. All I have to do is tilt the backside upwards a tad and the fixture stays in that position. 

As for the suspension wires height adjustability, it's only one wire per side, not two. Each wire has a 2 point anchor on the fixture end. The design used to lower and raise the fixture is rather simple and really easy. All I have to do is loosen up the connection point lock nut and adjust the length of the wire. Very easy. 



MissMTS said:


> I am excited to see the progress on this tank. The wood is amazing!
> 
> Subscribed


Thanks!



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I can't believe I haven't seen thread this earlier.
> 
> I can't wait to see it when it's planted!!
> 
> EDIT: Do you need any extra plants? My tank is in need of a trim soon.


Zoo - I'm good on plants bro. Thanks for offering though.


----------



## jinx©

plantbrain said:


> Nick, the wire suspension toggle bolts NO NO!!!
> Get rid of those.
> 
> You do not drill into the light rail holders.
> 
> No need!!!
> 
> You simply make a loop with the wire and use a furrel nut with a screw to adjust the loop size, this way you can move the light fixture back and forth to adjust the lighting angle and spacing over the tank, pull it away from the frotn etc so you can work in the tank etc.
> 
> All you do it slide the loops back and forward, this gives you 100% flexibilty in light placement.
> 
> No need to permanently drill holes to the fixture wire support.
> You can also slip the entire light off much easier this way also.
> 
> Takes less work, more flexible, easier to the work on the tank etc and easier to install.
> 
> Basically it's just a wire loop and screw set up to lock the wire in place.
> Since you got the 2 support Tek wire suspension per side, it is harder to adjust the height as easy as the single.
> 
> If you want more info, I can take a pic of my fixture, I have a single with the 8x54W on my 120 Gal, but only use 4 of the 8 bulbs and raise the light up higher(about 30" from the bottom of the tank).
> 
> Bill H used those real ugly black string wire adjusters back in the day. These are much better looking.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


That's some great info Tom. I had never though of it, but it makes perfect since. The simplest solutions are often overlooked I suppose....lol

Speedie that looks great man. I've seen those stands at the store and they look really nice IMO, and built pretty darn well too compared to a lot of off the shelf stands you see offered.

Looking forward to your progress.roud:


----------



## speedie408

Jinx - thanks man!

hahaha I have to apologize. Looking back at the FTS above (last photo), it does look like i have 4 conduit pipes, 4 wires, and 4 of everything else suspension wise lol. It's actually the shadows from using flash against the white wall. There's only 2 of everything. Here's a better picture from a slightly off front shot:


----------



## CL

Looks good, Speedie. The locks aren't blue, I'm guessing. It's probably just some plastic film over the metal to protect it. You could take the edge of a razor to get the film started then you should be able to peel the rest off.


----------



## speedie408

CL - I'll have to check that out now that you mentioned it. Thanks brotha.


----------



## jinx©

CL said:


> Looks good, Speedie. The locks aren't blue, I'm guessing. It's probably just some plastic film over the metal to protect it. You could take the edge of a razor to get the film started then you should be able to peel the rest off.


Dangit...I meant to mention that in my other posy and forgot...lol...Good catch.


----------



## Stemwinder

Your setup is absolutely beautiful. I look forward to seeing you get it planted and stocked.


----------



## speedie408

Got the plants all planted. 

This was how it looked right before I started planting, with just the soil and hardscape:









After 3hrs of planting and tying: What a mess!


----------



## CL

What an awesome job you did there. That scape definitely looks a lot better with the addition of the rocks. Good choice with picking scape number 2, and I love the plant selection. Is that staurogyne repens there in the foreground? Were you able to get the blue film off of the locks?


----------



## boon

Tank looks awesome Nick. You really outdone yourself here. Can't wait to see closed up and grown in. Maybe next year I will get a 120 and bite your scape. :flick:


----------



## legomaniac89

I like, I like roud:


----------



## dxiong5

Looks good. The bolbitis looks like it wants out, let's see if it'll break the water line. The wood is still very visible also, which I definitely like. I made the mistake of tying ALL the wood in one of my tanks with moss and was overrun in a short time. Are you running an Eheim on this?


----------



## speedie408

CL said:


> What an awesome job you did there. That scape definitely looks a lot better with the addition of the rocks. Good choice with picking scape number 2, and I love the plant selection. Is that staurogyne repens there in the foreground? Were you able to get the blue film off of the locks?


I think the rocks add a bit more definition and no, that's staurygyne porto velho, not repens. I'm already doing repens in my 20L and I like the longer leaves and color of porto velho a little more. The blue film did come off, thank you sir! :wink:



boon said:


> Tank looks awesome Nick. You really outdone yourself here. Can't wait to see closed up and grown in. Maybe next year I will get a 120 and bite your scape. :flick:


haha, copying other folks is what this hobby is all about. All the pioneers have already been there, done that. I used magazines and Amano as inspiration for this tank, so can you bro. :hihi:



dxiong5 said:


> Looks good. The bolbitis looks like it wants out, let's see if it'll break the water line. The wood is still very visible also, which I definitely like. I made the mistake of tying ALL the wood in one of my tanks with moss and was overrun in a short time. Are you running an Eheim on this?


I didn't expect bolbitis to be so big/tall. I'm keeping them to see if the new growth could be trained/maintained to stay smaller. I'll be clipping these taller fronds as time goes by. As of now, they act as a nice canopy which is perfect for the crypts sitting below. Nothing will be able to break the waterline unfortunately because I'll be putting a glass top on this suckka soon. Gotta keep them Macs contained. Do you keep a lid on your Mac tank?

I am starting with a baby ehiem 2234, but once this tank cycles, I will add an additional 2217. Both will be running clear hoses with lily pipes soon.


----------



## jargonchipmunk

the only reason I gave all my bolbitis to my fiance for her tank. It always outgrows my expectations. every spot I've ever picked out for bolbitis looked better with needle leaf java fern.


----------



## Wasserpest

The Bolbitis came from a 28" tall tank :wink: so given enough light it should stay much more compact in your tank. Once it is established a bit and grows some new fronds you can indeed cut off most of the existing large ones.

That said, Bolbitis looks extremely cool when growing emersed too! Nice for covered ripariums with sufficient air space.


----------



## xmas_one

Nice job man, this one is going to be amazing once it fills in!


----------



## speedie408

Thomas - I'm assuming I'd have to retie the new growth/rhizome and get rid of the old right?


----------



## chris.rivera3

it looks even better now that its planted!!! keep us posted with updates please!


----------



## Wasserpest

Over time the old rhizome parts will start to grow new side shoots, so you don't have to remove them. Unless you need to reduce some plant mass.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> I didn't expect bolbitis to be so big/tall. I'm keeping them to see if the new growth could be trained/maintained to stay smaller. I'll be clipping these taller fronds as time goes by. As of now, they act as a nice canopy which is perfect for the crypts sitting below. Nothing will be able to break the waterline unfortunately because I'll be putting a glass top on this suckka soon. Gotta keep them Macs contained. Do you keep a lid on your Mac tank?


I forgot this was going to be for Macs! Yeah, I have glass versa-tops on my tanks for them. I lost two from jumping, and found another 10 feet away from the tank - saved him in time :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

Wasserpest said:


> Over time the old rhizome parts will start to grow new side shoots, so you don't have to remove them. Unless you need to reduce some plant mass.


That's exactly what I wanted to hear. Thanks again bro.


----------



## VadimShevchuk

Are you gonna enter the tank in a contest? Also, where do you get the clear tubin for eheim 2217? The rocks make this tank look so much nicer. You got skills!


----------



## MissMTS

The plants look great  I can't wait to see it all fill in.


----------



## speedie408

VadimShevchuk said:


> Are you gonna enter the tank in a contest? Also, where do you get the clear tubin for eheim 2217? The rocks make this tank look so much nicer. You got skills!


Probably not. If this tank becomes successful, then maybe . I'm going to grab some clear tubing from Dr.F&S. And thank you! 



MissMTS said:


> The plants look great  I can't wait to see it all fill in.


It's gonna take a while to fill in. Thanks!


----------



## speedie408

I got 2 sets of AM (Aquatic Magic) lily pipes in the mail today. A 13mm & 16mm set for my 2 Eheims. I took a few pics for anyone who's on the fence on these pipes. They are well worth the money, considering they cost alot less than ADA or Do! aqua. Check em out for yourselves:

Intake - nice thick glass.









Quality pc. of glassware









Outflow lily - same thickness as intake pipe



























The suction cup knobs are nicely lined up









I've never handled ADA or Do! pipes, but these are a no brainer if you're looking for some quality lily pipes. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## CannaBrain

Looks really great so far, glad to see you went with more of an option 2 with the wood!


----------



## CL

Thanks for taking the effort to photograph those pipes. I might have to check some out first hand myself


----------



## speedie408

CannaBrain said:


> Looks really great so far, glad to see you went with more of an option 2 with the wood!






CL said:


> Thanks for taking the effort to photograph those pipes. I might have to check some out first hand myself


Just make sure you're getting them from Aquatic Magic themselves. They're the only ebay Lily pipe seller from Singapore. 

Here's a fresh FTS after the 3rd water change so far this week. I've got some test subjects residing in the tank for 2 days now, no issues. 4 Norman Lampeyes and 3 Gurtrudaes. All alive and well. :bounce:


----------



## CL

Dang that looks great for less than a week old. Great job as usual, Nick


----------



## Nate McFin

Wow looks great man. Love the final scape, it looks very natural.


----------



## chris.rivera3

I hope you don't mind sharing with us but how much did the glassware cost total?? i'm very interested




speedie408 said:


> I got 2 sets of AM (Aquatic Magic) lily pipes in the mail today. A 13mm & 16mm set for my 2 Eheims. I took a few pics for anyone who's on the fence on these pipes. They are well worth the money, considering they cost alot less than ADA or Do! aqua. Check em out for yourselves:
> 
> Intake - nice thick glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality pc. of glassware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outflow lily - same thickness as intake pipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suction cup knobs are nicely lined up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never handled ADA or Do! pipes, but these are a no brainer if you're looking for some quality lily pipes. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## legomaniac89

Wow dude, it looks like someone took a slice of a forest and dropped it in your tank. This will look absolutely phenomenal in a few months.


----------



## jmhart

Really good job on the tank!


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> I hope you don't mind sharing with us but how much did the glassware cost total?? i'm very interested


Not at all. 

16mm set = $67.33 shipped
13mm set = $48.93 shipped

Compared to ADA or Do! Aqua, these prices are so much better and you can't deny the quality of these pipes. 



legomaniac89 said:


> Wow dude, it looks like someone took a slice of a forest and dropped it in your tank. This will look absolutely phenomenal in a few months.


Thanks for the kind works bro. I sure hope it stays together to last at least a few months 



jmhart said:


> Really good job on the tank!


Thanks jm.


As for an update:

All my fish from the old tank were transferred over 2 nights ago. 

Since the tank has been filled, I've done three 80% water changes. 
I'm planning on starting this tank with EI and gradually turning down the speed once everything acclimates. EI will be modified and water changes and lights will be cut back. For now, it's balls to the walls to get everything going. 

I've been following Tom's recommendation on running 2 banks of lights for 4hrs each and the plants are pearling like crazy. Instead of ceramic diffusion, I opted to go back to misting CO2 with my old powerhead. This method gave me much better plant growth and less algae back when I was using it on my 40B so I couldn't say no. The crypts are doing their melt thing, but all the other plants are starting to show signs of rebound already and throwing out new leaves. The e. tennellus micro is already starting to turn pink in the newer leaves. 

The new inhabitants are pretty pleased with their new home. Look at this bad boy smile. Male Macrostoma:


















Female Macrostoma:


















Rocks


----------



## CL

Hey speedie, is the tank exactly 120 cm? I plan on making a stand for mine "just in case" i decide to buy one down the road. I've been wanting to do some woodworking so I think I'll go ahead and start building 
[strike]How much did your stand cost?[/strike] NVM, I found it on petco.com


----------



## speedie408

CL said:


> Hey speedie, is the tank exactly 120 cm? I plan on making a stand for mine "just in case" i decide to buy one down the road. I've been wanting to do some woodworking so I think I'll go ahead and start building
> [strike]How much did your stand cost?[/strike] NVM, I found it on petco.com


I'll get you the exact measurements tomorrow bro. If I had tools and a garage, I would def build my own stand too. But for those of us who don't have that luxury, these Aquarium Fundamental stands are legit enough


----------



## chris.rivera3

are you planning on using ONLY an eheim 2217 for filtration??? or are you keeping both eheims on?


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> are you planning on using ONLY an eheim 2217 for filtration??? or are you keeping both eheims on?


I'm thinking about getting another 2217 or maybe even a Rena equivilant. My plant choices for this tank can tolerate high flow so upping the flow is my next upgrade. I've also got a 160gph Zoomed powerhead for misting my CO2 and a Hydor Koralia 1, all pushing the water in a circular motion in the tank atm. It's not enough flow.


----------



## malaybiswas

Hey Speedie. Its been a while that I have been trying to be regular back in PT and checking on old setups. However I have to admit that your new setup is waaay better than the previous ones. I love the tank, the wood, the layout, the light, the plants....EVERYTHING.

Amazing setup bud! Makes me plan to buy a 120P right away! I am hooked on this one.


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Hey Speedie. Its been a while that I have been trying to be regular back in PT and checking on old setups. However I have to admit that your new setup is waaay better than the previous ones. I love the tank, the wood, the layout, the light, the plants....EVERYTHING.
> 
> Amazing setup bud! Makes me plan to buy a 120P right away! I am hooked on this one.


Long time buddy! How've you been? Coming back to the Bay anytime soon? I'm glad you like the new setup. roud:

However, I decided to chop down all the older bolbitis because they were dying for some reason. They were way too long anyway so I'm hoping the new growth will be much shorter. I've got plenty of flow for which they like but I don't have soft water so that may be the reason the old growth died, probably due to shock. The newer growth is doing ok so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

I stopped by AFA and grabbed some Cyperus helferi for my background plant and also a pot of 4 leaf clovers as a midground. Hopefullly these plants don't melt on me. So far everything is bouncing back with new growth. I'm happy with the way things are going. Lets hope it stays consistent. 









I'm going on vac for a week in August... I'm already worried for the tank now. Should I just let it go without lights/ferts/co2 for that entire week? I've done it before in the past where I left the lights and CO2 on but no ferts for 3 days (on timers of course) and after I came back my tank was full of BBA :angryfire. Don't wanna do that again. What should I do?


----------



## malaybiswas

I was in SF for work last month and got some plants from AFA. probably will be there couple of times a year but no plans right now. Will let you know, certainly want to stop by and see your tank in person.

Don't change the tank's conditions when you are out. You can leave the lights and CO2 on a timer. Not sure how you dose your ferts. I dry dose so the only time I had so far had to be away for a week or so I dosed using a fish feeder. That's something to consider or you may do some extra dosing for a 2-3 days prior to your vacation and let it be like that.

BBA is caused by CO2 issue and light. Missing to dose for a few days should not hurt things much.


----------



## jinx©

Looking sharp Speedie.roud:

Thanks for taking the time to upload some quality pics of the AM glassware. I've been curious on the thickness, quality etc. of those. They look pretty [email protected] sturdy from here.


----------



## mott

When I go on vaca I reduce lighting period to 4-5 hours and lower co2 bubble count to about half of what I have now. This seems to work well for me and even my erios did well.


----------



## jinx©

mott said:


> When I go on vaca I reduce lighting period to 4-5 hours and lower co2 bubble count to about half of what I have now. This seems to work well for me and even my erios did well.


I forgot to touch on the topic in my previous post, but Mott's approach is pretty much spot on to what I've always done on past vacations.roud:


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> I was in SF for work last month and got some plants from AFA. probably will be there couple of times a year but no plans right now. Will let you know, certainly want to stop by and see your tank in person.


Let me know when you're in town man. Drop by anytime. Thanks for the tips. 



jinx© said:


> Looking sharp Speedie.roud:
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to upload some quality pics of the AM glassware. I've been curious on the thickness, quality etc. of those. They look pretty [email protected] sturdy from here.


Oh they're damn sturdy alright. roud: I highly recommend these pipes.



mott said:


> When I go on vaca I reduce lighting period to 4-5 hours and lower co2 bubble count to about half of what I have now. This seems to work well for me and even my erios did well.


I may have to consider this route, just to make things easier. Did you have to dose extra before you left? If so, how much extra would you say for 1 week?


----------



## chris.rivera3

can you post pictures of the full tank and stand now that it is planted??? I'm heavily considering getting the same petco stand but for a 50 gallon (Mr. Aqua 48) ...i've narrowed it down to either building my own stand (however i don't have the tools) or buy your stand


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> can you post pictures of the full tank and stand now that it is planted??? I'm heavily considering getting the same petco stand but for a 50 gallon (Mr. Aqua 48) ...i've narrowed it down to either building my own stand (however i don't have the tools) or buy your stand


There should be a better picture with the tank and stand in a previous post on this thread, but here are a couple more to help you decide. 










You can see here the waterproof coating used to keep the wood dry which also gives the stand a matte finish.


----------



## CL

The tank looks great, Nick! I love the bettas in there


----------



## chris.rivera3

thanks Nick! the tank and stand look amazing!!! I wish I lived closer to see your tank in person...just one last thing - are you happy with the size of the door??? is it too small to get into & out of the stand or does it seem sufficient?




speedie408 said:


> There should be a better picture with the tank and stand in a previous post on this thread, but here are a couple more to help you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see here the waterproof coating used to keep the wood dry which also gives the stand a matte finish.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys.

Chris - the doors are fine. I've got no issues with them. Depending on how big of a guy you are, I can see where it could pose a problem. I'm 235lbs (I know, I'm a [email protected]) @ 5'11" and I've managed to crawl in to screw my power strip along the back wall.


----------



## Chaos_Being

The new pics look great! roud:

So, judging by your avatar, I'm guessing that you're looking forwards to Starcraft II?


----------



## speedie408

Chaos_Being said:


> The new pics look great! roud:
> 
> So, judging by your avatar, I'm guessing that you're looking forwards to Starcraft II?


That is a fact! Now I just need to get a computer that can actually bring this game to life.  I like this hobby a little more if you haven't noticed yet, otherwise I'd be sitting on a nice gaming desktop PC already. :hihi:


----------



## chris.rivera3

thanks for the door review!!! and i'm looking forward to Starcraft also...however I'm a Zerg fan and I want to wait for the zerg campaign to be release




speedie408 said:


> That is a fact! Now I just need to get a computer that can actually bring this game to life.  I like this hobby a little more if you haven't noticed yet, otherwise I'd be sitting on a nice gaming desktop PC already. :hihi:


----------



## Chaos_Being

Hahaha yeah...I only came to this hobby recently, and it has put a hold on one of my other hobbies, which was obsessively updating my gaming PC. :tongue: Most of the parts were top of the line a year ago (and majorly overclocked,) so I think I should still be good :hihi:


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Believe it or not, I got it from Petco.com. The brand is Aquarium Fundamentals. I've had great experience with the same make for my 40B so I figured I'd get another one. They powdercoat it with a scratch risistant/water proof sealant which is nice. It aint ADA but it's not cheaply made either. All the pieces fit like a glove with one another if assembled properly.


Is it the 30/38/45 size stand? Just curious, I may get a 40B, not sure yet as I will be moving soon, but am planning for the future :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> thanks for the door review!!! and i'm looking forward to Starcraft also...however I'm a Zerg fan and I want to wait for the zerg campaign to be release


I just heard about this "3 separate campaign" deal.... so this means there's 3 separate release dates now or what? I can't search for gaming stuff here at work lol. I'll get an update when I get home later. 



Chaos_Being said:


> Hahaha yeah...I only came to this hobby recently, and it has put a hold on one of my other hobbies, which was obsessively updating my gaming PC. :tongue: Most of the parts were top of the line a year ago (and majorly overclocked,) so I think I should still be good :hihi:


How much would it cost to build a gaming comp like yours today? I'd like to get one now that my tank is out of the way. 



dxiong5 said:


> Is it the 30/38/45 size stand? Just curious, I may get a 40B, not sure yet as I will be moving soon, but am planning for the future :hihi:


Don - were you asking about the stand my 120P is sitting on, or the stand I had my 40B on? It's the Upright series 50/65 gallon stand for the 40B, and the 75/90 gallon stand for the 120-P.


----------



## chris.rivera3

i really hope i'm wrong but from my understanding they plan on 3 separate release dates:

*Trilogy*

What is the StarCraft II Trilogy?
The StarCraft II Trilogy consists of the base StarCraft II game and two subsequent expansion sets. StarCraft II is subtitled Wings of Liberty (working title) and will include a lengthy single-player campaign that focuses on the terrans and puts players in the role of Jim Raynor, one of the series' main heroes. The first expansion set, Heart of the Swarm (working title), will follow later and include a single-player campaign focusing on the zerg and Kerrigan, Queen of Blades. The second expansion set, Legacy of the Void (working title), will continue the story experience with a single-player campaign centered on the protoss.

Why did you decide to release each race's campaign separately?
We're aiming to push the boundaries of storytelling and character development in RTS games through the unique single-player campaign design of StarCraft II. Players will be able to choose their mission path and technology upgrades for their army as they advance through the campaign. In order to make these choices meaningful while creating an epic story and well-developed characters for each faction, we needed to focus on a single race for a large number of missions.
The Trilogy also allows us to create more in-game and prerendered cinematics to tell the story in between missions. There will be more interactive sets and elements for players to explore during each campaign, along with other interesting design elements to differentiate the single-player game from multiplayer matches. For example, the technology choices within the terran single-player campaign will include special upgrades and unit types that are unique to the single-player game. These could include the ability to purchase classic units such as the wraith or firebat to add to Jim Raynor's army.






speedie408 said:


> I just heard about this "3 separate campaign" deal.... so this means there's 3 separate release dates now or what? I can't search for gaming stuff here at work lol. I'll get an update when I get home later.


----------



## chris.rivera3

Don, this is the stand you should probably use:

http://www.petco.com/product/101395...t-Aquarium-Stand.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Aquarium

...i'm looking into getting this stand as well...i'm going to try and build my stand and this is going to be my backup




dxiong5 said:


> Is it the 30/38/45 size stand? Just curious, I may get a 40B, not sure yet as I will be moving soon, but am planning for the future :hihi:





speedie408 said:


> Don - were you asking about the stand my 120P is sitting on, or the stand I had my 40B on? It's the Upright series 50/65 gallon stand for the 40B, and the 75/90 gallon stand for the 120-P.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Don - were you asking about the stand my 120P is sitting on, or the stand I had my 40B on? It's the Upright series 50/65 gallon stand for the 40B, and the 75/90 gallon stand for the 120-P.



Ah, got it! I was looking specifically for one that said "40" on it. And thanks for the link Chris roud:


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Ah, got it! I was looking specifically for one that said "40" on it. And thanks for the link Chris roud:


Same footprint bro. What's good is that you don't have to worry about overloading the stand since it's rated for bigger tanks. :icon_mrgr


And since I'm here, here's a little update on the tank: 
I had a slight algae outbreak but it's under control now. The Staurogyne porto velho is taking extra long to acclimate. Most the old leaves melted and I had to cut some leaves away due to the algae growth on them. I'll be looking for more of this plant so let me know if anyone has some. 

The ferns are doing well and already showing alot of new growth. I'm planning to get 6 Altums from a local seller for this tank today. I'll post pics soon, promise .


----------



## VincentK

That light set up you have there is really cool, also, I've never seen those kinds of Betta before, they also look really cool.

Tomorrow's the big day huh?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

speedie408 said:


> Same footprint bro. What's good is that you don't have to worry about overloading the stand since it's rated for bigger tanks. :icon_mrgr
> 
> 
> And since I'm here, here's a little update on the tank:
> I had a slight algae outbreak but it's under control now. The Staurogyne porto velho is taking extra long to acclimate. Most the old leaves melted and I had to cut some leaves away due to the algae growth on them. I'll be looking for more of this plant so let me know if anyone has some.
> 
> The ferns are doing well and already showing alot of new growth. I'm planning to get 6 Altums from a local seller for this tank today. I'll post pics soon, promise .




6 Altums sounds exciting! But, rather large fish for a tank of this height I would think..


----------



## speedie408

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> 6 Altums sounds exciting! But, rather large fish for a tank of this height I would think..


I know. Not to worry, we have a couple members in our plant club who are more than happy to take them once they get too big for this tank roud:. I just want them because they're locally available and also very very affordable. Heck, who wouldn't.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Nice! Your going to want to keep them and upgrade to a 400G tank before you know it!


----------



## speedie408

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Nice! Your going to want to keep them and upgrade to a 400G tank before you know it!


HA! I can dream :icon_mrgr. Just don't wake me up.


----------



## speedie408

VincentK said:


> That light set up you have there is really cool, also, I've never seen those kinds of Betta before, they also look really cool.
> 
> Tomorrow's the big day huh?


Thanks Vincent. Unfortunately 3 of the bettas Macs jumped ship and now I'm left with 3 that I can't properly ID yet. I'm thinking there all females, but it's still a little early to confirm. Pretty bummed my only 2 confirmed males jumped. They found the small hole where the lily pipes are hooked up . 

Why would tomorrow be the big day? Sorry if I missed something.


----------



## malaybiswas

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Nice! Your going to want to keep them and upgrade to a 400G tank before you know it!


Then add 30 more altums :icon_mrgr


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Hey Nick,

for your dosing issue, you should set up an auto doser. I have some tom's aqua lifters you can borrow, just mix the dry ferts with water, 1 bottle for macros, 1 for micros, set it on some digital timers and voila, worry free.


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> for your dosing issue, you should set up an auto doser. I have some tom's aqua lifters you can borrow, just mix the dry ferts with water, 1 bottle for macros, 1 for micros, set it on some digital timers and voila, worry free.


I may have to take you up on that offer Tu. That will def give me a better idea of how that system works because eventually I see myself headed that route. I'll PM you later for details. Thanks bro.


----------



## VincentK

speedie408 said:


> Why would tomorrow be the big day? Sorry if I missed something.


It's the day SC2 comes out!!!!!!


----------



## speedie408

VincentK said:


> It's the day SC2 comes out!!!!!!


How'd I miss that lol. You got that right dude!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hey Nick, did you get your new angels in yet?


----------



## speedie408

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Hey Nick, did you get your new angels in yet?


The seller has not responded back to me yet. I'm guessing he hasn't got them in yet. :icon_conf


----------



## jowchie

dang... i'd sell all my nano tanks right now for a 120p or 120h (in my dreams.)


----------



## AkCrimson

Loving this thread. =) Your tank is amazing!

I decided to wait on SC2...NOT a Terran fan. For the Swarm!


----------



## speedie408

AkCrimson said:


> Loving this thread. =) Your tank is amazing!
> 
> I decided to wait on SC2...NOT a Terran fan. For the Swarm!


Thanks! 

I love Terran... I just suck at them because they're the hardest race to play, efficiently. Once you master them, they're pretty damn fun to play though.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Hey Nick, where'd you go to get your glass top?


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Hey Nick, where'd you go to get your glass top?


I went the cheap/fast route. LOWES baby! roud:

The only thing I'd change is the section where my lily pipes enter. I should've cut that part myself with a glass etcher. I think a BAAPS member said he has one.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

speedie408 said:


> I went the cheap/fast route. LOWES baby! roud:
> 
> The only thing I'd change is the section where my lily pipes enter. I should've cut that part myself with a glass etcher. I think a BAAPS member said he has one.



Hmm, cool. I just wish the mr aqua tank came with some clips to mount a glass top. I went to AFA and they said they don't sell those separate. Boo.


----------



## malaybiswas

If with local custom glass distributors. They can cut holes on the side. I have similar plexiglass covers with sides cut out for inflow and outflow.


----------



## speedie408

I'm actually really thinking about going the mesh screen route. I don't like the condensation at all. If only I can find the right type of mesh.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

If you look for the mesh they use for ponds you may find what your looking for. They come in all sizes and colors..


----------



## speedie408

Good lookin out Orlando. This is what I found on Google: 1/4" black plastic pond netting
One question... wth am i going to do with 14'x6' of this material? lol


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yeah, thats a lot. Any ponds near you?


----------



## speedie408

I'll come up with something. Maybe do a writeup so I can sell it to other TPT members?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

pass it around baaps! duh


----------



## chris.rivera3

Hey Nick! How are the lily pipes treating you??? are you getting any vortex on the surface to help remove surface scum?


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> pass it around baaps! duh


haha Don't tripp. I'll pass some around :wink:



chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nick! How are the lily pipes treating you??? are you getting any vortex on the surface to help remove surface scum?


Lovin the pipes man. The flow on my 2234 is a bit weak so no vortex there but my 2217 has a nice vortex going all day long. My new 2075 should be here at the end of the week. It'll be replacing the weak 2234. That should be enuff filtration for this tank. :hihi:


----------



## chris.rivera3

when you get a chance can you post pics of your vortex in action


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> when you get a chance can you post pics of your vortex in action


I don't think that'll be possible...I'm either watching my kids, or playing Starcraft 2. The tank's on hold. j/k haha I'll snap some pics as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## chris.rivera3

:icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad: ...I need a new computer :icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad:




speedie408 said:


> or playing Starcraft 2


----------



## speedie408

Finally got a little time today for an update. I am no longer getting Altums due to the supplier not being able to get them. However, I did add a new filter. I love the new Ehiem 2075. Here are some pictures of the 4 separate media baskets this beast of a filter has:


















Neon goby munchin along









Female dragon betta









Fissidens is starting to come back to life









E. tennellus sp. micro 









Just loaded Photoshop CS5 today and man, this program is SWEET! It's got a HDR option that I was messing with. This is overkill I know, but it's just for fun.  First time messin with HDR.


----------



## CL

Your betta is beautiful. Gotta love that fissidens, too.


----------



## speedie408

CL said:


> Your betta is beautiful. Gotta love that fissidens, too.


Thanks homie! roud: She's the prettiest of the batch. I'm planning to breed her real soon. The fissidens is doing it's thing... nice, slow, and lush growth. Just the way I like it.


----------



## chris.rivera3

Very nice Nick!!! that dragon betta looks sweet! ...i gotta try that photoshop program


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> Very nice Nick!!! that dragon betta looks sweet! ...i gotta try that photoshop program


roud: Photoshop CS5 - get it!


----------



## speedie408

Quick update:

I'm getting 2 replacement Betta Mac males to keep my 2 lone females company. They should be shipping next week. 

Java ferns are responding well to trimming. They are growing faster than I expected. Look at the new growth.









Green Geckos and the other crypts are doing awesome in this tank. 









I got tired of the ugly condensation on the glass cover so I chose to go the mesh route. Bought some black 1/4" pond netting and then I used a standard window screen frame. This thing is so much better then the glass top.


----------



## Diegosaenz

wow looks great, I like your cover a lot


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal*

Thanks Diegosaenz. 

If anybody want to buy some of this mesh, i can sell you any size you'd like for $1/sq ft plus $6 priority shipping.


----------



## malaybiswas

Hey nice growth Nick. So finally you controlled the algae. Like your mesh idea. Are you just trying to keep the fish from jumping out or does it help with the water vapor in condensing as well?


----------



## albirdy

sickest set-up i've seen in a while. good job, baaps.


----------



## albirdy

can you tell us about your pruning methods for the java fern? I got some, and i want to stimulate its growth. 

thanks !


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Hey nice growth Nick. So finally you controlled the algae. Like your mesh idea. Are you just trying to keep the fish from jumping out or does it help with the water vapor in condensing as well?


Yup algae is under control and I've got CO2 dialed as well. The only problem I'm having still is the damn Staurogyne sp. porto velho not really growing well yet. alot of the leaves are still melting for some reason. :confused1:

As for the mesh top, it's strictly to keep my Betta Macrostomas in. I don't care much for H20 evap. I've got a handy bucket around for that . Plus I don't notice much evap even with the mesh top. 



albirdy said:


> can you tell us about your pruning methods for the java fern? I got some, and i want to stimulate its growth.
> 
> thanks !


I just prune all the older growth at the base of the leaf. Don't cut the rhizome. This gives you a chance to get rid of any leaves that are not aesthetically pleasing to the eye as well.


----------



## dknydiep1

I still need to see this in person, "Speedie", haha.


----------



## speedie408

dknydiep1 said:


> I still need to see this in person, "Speedie", haha.


Jimmy? Drop by anytime if that's you bro.


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey speedie this setup is looking great. I love the way that the features in the tank reflect in the water's surface in that last fts.

I have made a couple of canopies just like that with the steel window frame, except that I dual-locked pieces of acrylic diffusor plate to cover...slick as snot.


----------



## mott

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Diegosaenz.
> 
> If anybody want to buy some of this mesh, i can sell you any size you'd like for $1/sq ft plus $6 priority shipping.


Do you still have this netting? I have my 120p going up in a few months and would love that top! It looks so neat, no problems with lighting I'm assuming?


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> Hey speedie this setup is looking great. I love the way that the features in the tank reflect in the water's surface in that last fts.


Thanks Devin. I was trying to acquire that pro look that's seen in the mags haha. 



mott said:


> Do you still have this netting? I have my 120p going up in a few months and would love that top! It looks so neat, no problems with lighting I'm assuming?


I've got plenty. You're going to need 4'x1.5' netting material. That'll be $12 shipped. My paypal addy is [email protected] 

No lighting issues whatsoever.


----------



## mott

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Devin. I was trying to acquire that pro look that's seen in the mags haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got plenty. You're going to need 4'x1.5' netting material. That'll be $12 shipped. My paypal addy is [email protected]
> 
> No lighting issues whatsoever.


Cool, I will send it out by tomorrow, Thanks!


----------



## speedie408

mott,

Got your payment. It'll be going out tomorrow via priority. Thanks buddy.

Nick


----------



## mott

speedie408 said:


> mott,
> 
> Got your payment. It'll be going out tomorrow via priority. Thanks buddy.
> 
> Nick


Thank you for the awesome diy!


----------



## speedie408

mott said:


> Thank you for the awesome diy!


Mott,

Your package went out today. You should get it Weds. Lemme know when you get it. 

Thanks,


----------



## xJaypex

WOW, your tank is looking great. Looks algae free too! and the pictures are nice too.


----------



## Cobfreak

This tank looks amazing, all around. I love it.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Here are a few new pics to keep the ball rolling. 

Added some Anubia nana petite in between the rocks.









New additions to my cleanup crew, courtesy of a good friend on SFBAAPS. Clithon Corona aka Horned Bumblebee Nerite









_Super rare_ *Crypt bullosa* also from SFBAAPS. I migrated this plant over from my 20L since it wasn't growing at all in that tank. Hopefully it does better in a high tech environment. 









New tankmate... :icon_cool 









fts


----------



## Centromochlus

speedie408 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Here are a few new pics to keep the ball rolling.
> 
> fts


Hawt. :icon_cool


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal*

AzFK - thanks man!


----------



## TeamTeal

LOL, nice tankmate =D


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

Love this tank! But i want more pics of the Macs


----------



## speedie408

TeamTeal said:


> LOL, nice tankmate =D


:hihi: Got him from the Oakland Zoo.



plantedpufferfreak said:


> Love this tank! But i want more pics of the Macs


Since I lost my male Macs due to suicide, I haven't taken any pics of the drab looking females (sorry ladies). I'm getting my hands on a couple replacement males so stay tuned.


----------



## rountreesj

how many bags or ASII did you use?....how many liters is a more accurate q


----------



## speedie408

rountreesj said:


> how many bags or ASII did you use?....how many liters is a more accurate q


IIRC it was four 9L bags. There were 2 bags/ADA box and I got 2 boxes so, yup. I didn't need any massive slopes so it worked out perfect. Getting ready to set up a 120-P too :hihi:?


----------



## legomaniac89

This scape looks better every time I see it bro. If you ever get bored with that _C. bullosa_.....


----------



## speedie408

Adam,

Thanks bro. Thought you'd be happy to hear, I'll be getting c. striolata and c. keei very soon. I just hope it stays alive through this heatwave during shipping.


----------



## cah925

This tank looks amazing. Your photos absolutely bring this showpiece to life.


----------



## speedie408

cah925 said:


> This tank looks amazing. Your photos absolutely bring this showpiece to life.


Thanks brother! Really appreciate the kind words. roud:



On another exciting note, I just got my 2 "Rare" Crypts in the mail. They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## malaybiswas

what are they? pics?


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> what are they? pics?


Check post #182 bro .

Pics are coming soon :hihi:.


----------



## legomaniac89

speedie408 said:


> Adam,
> 
> Thanks bro. Thought you'd be happy to hear, I'll be getting c. striolata and c. keei very soon. I just hope it stays alive through this heatwave during shipping.


I envy you. Seriously. I wish my club was more into plants, but 99% of the club's focus is on fish.

I wonder if SFBAAPS accepts long-distance memberships :icon_smil


----------



## speedie408

Adam,

You can try joining. The real benefit is attending the meets though. So you'll still be missing out .

________________________________________________________________
Here are the crypts. Keep in mind these are only plantlets. 

Crypt striolata - love the patterns on this baby leaf already. 


















Crypt keei - heavily bullated leaves on this plant


















Now comes the hard part.... getting them to grow in my tank.


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> Check post #182 bro .
> 
> Pics are coming soon :hihi:.


Got it. Nice plants. If you have more than 1 for each, you can try growing them in different conditions (1 in tank 1 emersed). Even if one of them die out hopefully the other will survive.


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> Thanks guys!
> New tankmate... :icon_cool


Does he eat algae? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Got it. Nice plants. If you have more than 1 for each, you can try growing them in different conditions (1 in tank 1 emersed). Even if one of them die out hopefully the other will survive.


Unfortunately I only have 1 of each. Plus I suck at growing plants emersed... I lose interest in it too quickly since it's only sitting in a pot and not in a tank filled with other interesting things to look at. 



malaybiswas said:


> Does he eat algae? :hihi:


He eats algae eaters! Does that count? haha

______________________________________________________________________

Some new pics from tonight:









The Narrow leaf ferns are doing very well in this tank. I'm surprized at how well they soak up the high light. All these leaves are new growth from since I planted them. I cut away all the old growth already.


















Who said ferns don't pearl?









FTS from a new perspective.


----------



## CL

Ugh. Makes me wish I still had time for the ADA 120P I was planning.


----------



## Nate McFin

Wow,
I have been in the process of moving and had my computer go belly up on me so I didn't get a chance to stay with this thread from the set up. Just read the whole deal and I have to say man....
AMAZING! 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## speedie408

CL said:


> Ugh. Makes me wish I still had time for the ADA 120P I was planning.


How come you're not planning it anymore? It's a sweet tank to work with bro. You should reconsider. :hihi:



Nate McFin said:


> Wow,
> I have been in the process of moving and had my computer go belly up on me so I didn't get a chance to stay with this thread from the set up. Just read the whole deal and I have to say man....
> AMAZING!
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Glad to see you're back online. Thanks brother.


----------



## rountreesj

so with 4 bags AS, you couldn't (didn't on purpose) get much slope. I ask, and sorry for the threadjack, because i plan on gutting, de-algifying, and rescaping my 90p, but i planned on using my one bag of used aquasoil and capping with one more 9L bag. Guess i'll have to buy 2 more 9L to be SUPER safe. done threadjack.

Question about window/netting top... Does it float, or is the water just below it? I ask because it looks quite awesome, but I also foresee it could become aggravating with water changes, etc. Did you build your own frame? If so, how difficult was it to "join" the four sides? sorry for all the q's.


----------



## CL

I don't have as much time as I thought I would. I just wouldn't be able to keep up with it (I would probably forget to dose ferts a lot etc)
Plus I need the money ATM.


----------



## speedie408

rountreesj said:


> so with 4 bags AS, you couldn't (didn't on purpose) get much slope. I ask, and sorry for the threadjack, because i plan on gutting, de-algifying, and rescaping my 90p, but i planned on using my one bag of used aquasoil and capping with one more 9L bag. Guess i'll have to buy 2 more 9L to be SUPER safe. done threadjack.
> 
> Question about window/netting top... Does it float, or is the water just below it? I ask because it looks quite awesome, but I also foresee it could become aggravating with water changes, etc. Did you build your own frame? If so, how difficult was it to "join" the four sides? sorry for all the q's.


For a 90P, 4 bags will be able to give you plenty of slope I'd say. I chose not to go too steep with slopes because I didn't want to bury my wood scape too much. To give you a better idea, the front is 2.5-3" thick and the back is 4-6" thick in some areas near the center back. 

As for the netting/mesh, it does not float, at least that's now how mine is mounted. It sits flush with the top thanks to the clips that came with the tank. Your 90P didn't come with lid clips? The frame is a typical window screen frame found at your local Lowes/Home Depot. It was super easy to put together once I cut the netting to spec. You'll also need a hacksaw to cut the frame to spec. 

As far as water changes, it's just as easy as having no top. I'll take detailed pics for you if you need.



CL said:


> I don't have as much time as I thought I would. I just wouldn't be able to keep up with it (I would probably forget to dose ferts a lot etc)
> Plus I need the money ATM.


You can always do it up later in life. Maybe a 180P ?


----------



## hydrophyte

This is another great shot. 



speedie408 said:


> FTS from a new perspective.


What a cool tank. You have made it look awesome with that white background too.


----------



## mott

speedie408 said:


> For a 90P, 4 bags will be able to give you plenty of slope I'd say. I chose not to go too steep with slopes because I didn't want to bury my wood scape too much. To give you a better idea, the front is 2.5-3" thick and the back is 4-6" thick in some areas near the center back.
> 
> As for the netting/mesh, it does not float, at least that's now how mine is mounted. It sits flush with the top thanks to the clips that came with the tank. Your 90P didn't come with lid clips? The frame is a typical window screen frame found at your local Lowes/Home Depot. It was super easy to put together once I cut the netting to spec. You'll also need a hacksaw to cut the frame to spec.
> 
> As far as water changes, it's just as easy as having no top. I'll take detailed pics for you if you need.
> 
> 
> 
> You can always do it up later in life. Maybe a 180P ?


Yea, some detailed pics would be nice! Also Maybe a little more detail on how you put it together, I could use the info when I set my 120-p in Oct.
Did you take any pic's of the net top while you were building it?


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> What a cool tank. You have made it look awesome with that white background too.


Thanks Devin. I've been looking into different backgrounds but not sure where to find a good one. The white wall as a background is fine, but I'd like to try something different. Just don't know what I can use. Any tips? 



mott said:


> Yea, some detailed pics would be nice! Also Maybe a little more detail on how you put it together, I could use the info when I set my 120-p in Oct.
> Did you take any pic's of the net top while you were building it?


I've been meaning to do a DIY write-up on this mesh top. It's actually quite easy to make. Since you got till Oct, let me find some time and do up a proper writeup so everyone can utilize. I'll keep you posted bro.


----------



## Reginald2

I worked at a sign company once. I would think they would be happy to cut you a piece of acrylic any color of the rainbow. There is even a frosted clear acrylic that could look nice with a coat of paint.

iirc acrylic signs were pretty cheap. I'd think they'd be cheaper w/o screen printing or whatever.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

what are those loaches?


----------



## speedie408

Reginald2 said:


> I worked at a sign company once. I would think they would be happy to cut you a piece of acrylic any color of the rainbow. There is even a frosted clear acrylic that could look nice with a coat of paint.
> 
> iirc acrylic signs were pretty cheap. I'd think they'd be cheaper w/o screen printing or whatever.


You're talking about a background or a cover? I was thinking more on the lines of vinyl. That way it self adheres to the glass... kinda like how they tint windows. 



plantedpufferfreak said:


> what are those loaches?


If you're talking about the ones with the zebra looking stripes, they're called: Yunnanilus cruciatus aka Vietnamese Multi Banded Zebra Loach.


----------



## mott

speedie408 said:


> I've been meaning to do a DIY write-up on this mesh top. It's actually quite easy to make. Since you got till Oct, let me find some time and do up a proper writeup so everyone can utilize. I'll keep you posted bro.


Thank you sir!
BTW the tank looks Amazing!


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

yea the striped ones. I think i have one but im not sure. very nice tank  im setting up my albi tank


----------



## speedie408

Update: Added 20 Rummynose tetras. The tank feels much more ALIVE now. 



mott said:


> Yea, some detailed pics would be nice! Also Maybe a little more detail on how you put it together, I could use the info when I set my 120-p in Oct.
> Did you take any pic's of the net top while you were building it?


I was going to do my own DIY writeup but instead I found the original link to the DIY that I followed. It's an old but very informative link from a Reefer forum. Check it out: http://www.reeflounge.com/showthread.php?t=31685




plantedpufferfreak said:


> yea the striped ones. I think i have one but im not sure. very nice tank  im setting up my albi tank


Let me know if you need extra Albis.


----------



## mott

speedie408 said:


> I was going to do my own DIY writeup but instead I found the original link to the DIY that I followed. It's an old but very informative link from a Reefer forum. Check it out: http://www.reeflounge.com/showthread.php?t=31685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need extra Albis.


Ahh much clearer now Thx!


----------



## speedie408

mott said:


> Ahh much clearer now Thx!


Welcome buddy.


----------



## speedie408

rountreesj said:


> Question about window/netting top... Does it float, or is the water just below it? I ask because it looks quite awesome, but I also foresee it could become aggravating with water changes, etc.


Took some pics yesterday with my iPhone while I was doing a WC. Hope they give you an idea of how I prop open my lid.


----------



## Nate McFin

I have had the stuff to build one of those tops for awhile but I too was a little concerned about ease of maintenance. I was hoping some alternate idea might pop in my head to go around the filter tubes. Its so nice not having a top on but I know one of these days I will have fish on my floor. haha
Photoshop cs5 is a little out of my league for now. I am sticking with Elements. I could add a lens for the same cost as cs5! Hard to justify as an amature photographer.


----------



## reefsahoy

Nice tank speedie!..I'm a newbie in PT and this is my first post. I've read your entire post from 2am till whatever time this is! I'm actually a reef keeper and i've never kept a FW tank before so i was looking for some high quality information before deciding to start a PT and i think i've found a place for just that. Your tank looks amazing! i'll keep reading any new post here an may drop in a few questions here and there. Hopefully i won't annoy you with some questions that may be basic as again i'm new to FW and PT tanks. one question i have is what are those lilly pipes? I read in this post that one is for surface skimming but what's the other pipe for and how did you use it? do you have a sump or is it hooked to your canister filter? keep up the good work and i look forward to any updates.


----------



## speedie408

reefsahoy said:


> Nice tank speedie!..I'm a newbie in PT and this is my first post. I've read your entire post from 2am till whatever time this is! I'm actually a reef keeper and i've never kept a FW tank before so i was looking for some high quality information before deciding to start a PT and i think i've found a place for just that. Your tank looks amazing! i'll keep reading any new post here an may drop in a few questions here and there. Hopefully i won't annoy you with some questions that may be basic as again i'm new to FW and PT tanks. one question i have is what are those lilly pipes? I read in this post that one is for surface skimming but what's the other pipe for and how did you use it? do you have a sump or is it hooked to your canister filter? keep up the good work and i look forward to any updates.


Thanks buddy. Welcome to the world of freshwater aquatic plants. Glad you enjoyed reading the journal haha. Hopefully it didn't bore you too much. If you've kept SW tanks, I'm sure FW would be a fairly easy transition for you. No question is a bad question unless I've answered it twice to the same person . Ask away. There's many folks on this forum that know a ton more than I ever will so you can just post away if you can't find it in the search feature. 

To answer your question, yes those are Lily pipes (the all glass pipes) and it can be used for surface skimming but then for planted tanks, we try to keep the surface agitation low so that CO2 stays in the tank where it belongs. The little surface agitation that we do give it helps with adding O2 to the tank so the fish can breath. Otherwise we like to maintain at least 20ppm of CO2 in the tank throughout the day for the plants to uptake. 

As for the other set of pipes, I'm running 2 canister filters on this tank. I love the high flow in this tank. Trying to mimic a river setting.


----------



## speedie408

Finally got a half decent shot of one of the male Macs. He's not in full color but it's close enough. He's also not quite mature yet so I'm expecting him to come around very soon. He's already trying to bully the females around....typical male betta behavior . 









updated FTS


----------



## dxiong5

Very nice photos. I'm surprised all the other fish are surviving in there with the Macs; I had mine with some Synodontis Petricola and the Macs always chased them around, even had a few in their mouths before.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Very nice photos. I'm surprised all the other fish are surviving in there with the Macs; I had mine with some Synodontis Petricola and the Macs always chased them around, even had a few in their mouths before.


I'm pretty surprised myself. When they were younger, they would hunt down any shrimp that they saw. You've seen the pics with Now that they're more mature and maybe because I feed them daily, they learned to live with their tank mates quite well.


----------



## Dan the Man

I think the tank is beautiful! I just have one constructive comment. That rock in the lower right draws my eye and doesn't seem to go with the over all scape IMO. Great overall feel though.


----------



## speedie408

Dan the Man said:


> I think the tank is beautiful! I just have one constructive comment. That rock in the lower right draws my eye and doesn't seem to go with the over all scape IMO. Great overall feel though.


You mean the lower "left"? Strange thing is that all the rocks were the same color when the scape originally went up. The other rocks turned a dark color except that rock. Look here:

First day the tank was planted and filled 2 months ago.









I may end up taking it out eventually if it bothers me too much. Thanks man.


----------



## Dan the Man

> You mean the lower "left"?


 Oh my bad...I thought when I read through the judges notes for the AGA 2002-2009 aquascaping contests I saw them refer to the left as the right and vice verse. Anyway, I know what you mean about the color kinda chaning over time...maybe it was just a weird angle of the light? Anyway, it looks awesome and I'm looking forward to it maturing.


----------



## Chrisinator

Amazing setups!


----------



## speedie408

Dan the Man said:


> Oh my bad...I thought when I read through the judges notes for the AGA 2002-2009 aquascaping contests I saw them refer to the left as the right and vice verse. Anyway, I know what you mean about the color kinda chaning over time...maybe it was just a weird angle of the light? Anyway, it looks awesome and I'm looking forward to it maturing.


If that's how they call it at the aquascaping contests, then you're right. I've never read up on contest rules so you already know more than I do. You've got a good eye because now that I look at it, I think it is the extra lighting that makes it pop . 



Chrisinator said:


> Amazing setups!


Thank you sir!


----------



## problemman

How did im miss this one!? How many bettatypes do you have ?


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal*

Problemman,

I'm keeping 4 species. The Macs are my fav though.


----------



## problemman

What kinds?


----------



## jinsei888

Nick - That mac betta is GORGEOUUUUUSSS!!!! Good stuff man! Did the RCS work out for you?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> What kinds?


I've got Dragon HMPK's and Macrostomas in the 120-p. In my other tanks I keep Albimarginata and Channoides. I also keep a single male Vietnamese PK whome I just spawned with my female Green Dragon HMPK. I'm hoping to get some nice coloration from this batch. These are the babies:











jinsei888 said:


> Nick - That mac betta is GORGEOUUUUUSSS!!!! Good stuff man! Did the RCS work out for you?


Thanks Terence. He's a looker aint he? I just wish I could catch him when he's fully colored up. These fish change color faster than a mood ring. It's kinda neat to see it in person.

The RCS are doing well. Thanks for asking man.


----------



## speedie408

Nothing much to update, just adding pics for the hell of it. 

Best I could do at taking pics of these new rummies. They're just too fast and constantly on the move. Haven't got a good shot, yet. 









Sid lovebirds









Chilton corona nerite closeup shot









Downoi seems to be lovin it in this tank.









Afternoon pearl









This stuff is starting to spread like wildfire - E. tennellus 'micro' 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## problemman

i have the same micro sword. i love it!


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Took some pics yesterday with my iPhone while I was doing a WC. Hope they give you an idea of how I prop open my lid.


I'm trying to spot the lily pipes, are they in these pics?


----------



## Wasserpest

Your photographic skills are outstanding. Love the Sids!


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> I'm trying to spot the lily pipes, are they in these pics?


Honestly, I don't even care for those glass pipes anymore. They get so much buildup in them that it aint even funny. They're in the far right corner behind the Pro3 pipes . Hidden away where they should be :hihi:... out of sight. 



Wasserpest said:


> Your photographic skills are outstanding. Love the Sids!


Thanks Thomas! Did you see the new growth in the narrow leaf ferns I got form ya? Love them man!


----------



## speedie408

Here's some new shots of my male Mac: Mr. Showboat himself, constantly flaring for the ladies now.


----------



## oldpunk78

Wow man, that's a sweet fish.


----------



## speedie408

oldpunk78 said:


> Wow man, that's a sweet fish.


Thanks OP. Can you believe he's only half grown? The little guy is only 2.5" right now. Can't wait till he reaches 4.5" :hihi:


----------



## malaybiswas

Awesome development Nick. Rummynose is one of my favorites. School nicely and not too promiment yet adds a dash of color.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Honestly, I don't even care for those glass pipes anymore. They get so much buildup in them that it aint even funny. They're in the far right corner behind the Pro3 pipes . Hidden away where they should be :hihi:... out of sight.


Unsightly 'eh? Even my green Eheim tubes get all gunked up, maybe I'll go with black tubing next time.


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Awesome development Nick. Rummynose is one of my favorites. School nicely and not too promiment yet adds a dash of color.


That's the exact reason why I like them :hihi:. That and they're one of the tightest schooling fish out there. 



dxiong5 said:


> Unsightly 'eh? Even my green Eheim tubes get all gunked up, maybe I'll go with black tubing next time.


Yup, I like how the Pro3 pipes come smoked instead of that ugly green. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

This is how the tank currently looks:









Crypt hudoroi bouncing back very nicely. This crypt has gotta be one of my favs of all time. 









I got this crypt from legomaniac. It's a different variant of C. wendtii green gecko. If you look at the petioles, they're longer than normal green gecko. 









C. longicauda. 









Narrow leaf java fern 









Philippine java fern









Staurogyne porto velho









I was also able to propagate 2 baby downois from one of the mother plants.









And finally a few shots of the inhabitants. 

These guys are called Yunnanilus cruciatus. Super friendly with all their other tankmates and love to school with my Rummies.


















And my show stopper himself, Mr. Showboat! He's starting to really put on these displays on a regular now. A few weeks ago, he was so shy and rarely colored up. 


















Thanks for looking.


----------



## The_Finglonger

These guys are called Yunnanilus cruciatus. Super friendly with all their other tankmates and love to school with my Rummies.









really nice looking fish! roud:


----------



## roybot73

Dude. Wow.

This is inspiring to say the least! Nicely done!


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - new update 9/26*

Thanks guys! 

Roybot - I got your PM. I will let you know once I start trimming.


----------



## roybot73

roud:


----------



## legomaniac89

Awesome. How are the _C. keei_ and _C. striolata_ doing?


----------



## speedie408

legomaniac89 said:


> Awesome. How are the _C. keei_ and _C. striolata_ doing?


The keei has popped out a runner already and is doing real well. Just cant seem to take a good picture from the angle it's at in the tank. The striolata is doing okay. It seems to be a slower grower than the keei. It's barely showing signs of a new leaf. I'll snap a few blurry pics for you nextime :tongue:


----------



## legomaniac89

speedie408 said:


> The keei has popped out a runner already and is doing real well. Just cant seem to take a good picture from the angle it's at in the tank. The striolata is doing okay. It seems to be a slower grower than the keei. It's barely showing signs of a new leaf. I'll snap a few blurry pics for you nextime :tongue:


Sweet. I probably don't need to tell you, but I got dibs on the first extras you get :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

legomaniac89 said:


> Sweet. I probably don't need to tell you, but I got dibs on the first extras you get :biggrin:


If you don't mind waiting. It'll be a while though. :biggrin: Everything grows a bit slower in this tank then my old 40B. I'll let you know Adam.


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> Honestly, I don't even care for those glass pipes anymore. They get so much buildup in them that it aint even funny. They're in the far right corner behind the Pro3 pipes . Hidden away where they should be :hihi:... out of sight.


The "invisible" lily pipes are probably one of the biggest gimmicks in planted tank world. You almost need to clean them daily and anyways would take them out before the money shot.

I think (and that's why use them) their design makes a big difference though. With a couple of outflows there are multiple flows that can be created easily (downwards, horizontal, ripple etc.) without additional hardware in or around the tank. Also the vortex created helps with surface film creation which is a big plus. Those are the real value adds for these pipes. Look wise it is just a matter of days before they are over and PITA to maintain.


----------



## xJaypex

Hey speedie thinking of covering my tank as well. Have more of that netting and frame to spare?

Tank is looking good btw.


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - new update 9/26*

Malay - I totally agree with everything you said. 

Jaypex - paypal me $14 and I'll ship you enough plus a little extra. You can get the frame from Lowes or Home Depot. Pm me.


----------



## speedie408

Myself along with a few of my fellow SFBAAPS members were lucky enough to get our hands on some Pterophyllum altums from a local fish enthusiast. I was able to get my hands on 5 of these beauts. They're currently in QT atm and eating blackworms like no tomorrow. A few more days and I'll dump em in this tank. They're all about 4.5"-5" tall, tip to tip.


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Wow dude, I've been wanting to comment on this tank for a while but I'm always at a loss for words.
Your tanks & pictures are a never-ending source of inspiration & motivation for me & many others.

Thanks again brother for inadvertantly leading me (& many others I'm sure) to this site.

You rock.


----------



## VadimShevchuk

speedie408 said:


> Myself along with a few of my fellow SFBAAPS members were lucky enough to get our hands on some Pterophyllum altums from a local fish enthusiast. I was able to get my hands on 5 of these beauts. They're currently in QT atm and eating blackworms like no tomorrow. A few more days and I'll dump em in this tank. They're all about 4.5"-5" tall, tip to tip.


Picture or your lying!


----------



## speedie408

dirtyhermit said:


> Wow dude, I've been wanting to comment on this tank for a while but I'm always at a loss for words.
> Your tanks & pictures are a never-ending source of inspiration & motivation for me & many others.
> 
> Thanks again brother for inadvertantly leading me (& many others I'm sure) to this site.
> 
> You rock.


Those of you who follow my journals know that I'm always happy to share photos and updates on a regular basis. Oftentimes I even post 2x/week. It's all because of one thing. I'm crazy about this hobby, just like most of you who are on this forum EVERYDAY.









All I ask is for your honesty. You can say it's ugly and I'll fix it. I forgot who it was but someone told me about the white rock that stuck out like a sore thumb... well, it's gone now and it actually looks so much better without it







. Thanks man and I'm always happy to help! Although I don't know much. 



VadimShevchuk said:


> Picture or your lying!


haha in due time


----------



## problemman

*Re: Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - ALTUM ANGELS aquired*

If they breed a want them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome! I'm not a big fan of the koi angels, but Altums look great. I've heard they are hard to breed though - hopefully you will accomplish that feat and share with us!


----------



## speedie408

I never liked Angels until I saw Amano's huge Altum tank in pictures and then I got a chance to see two real Altums in person. That just sealed the deal.  They don't really act like other Angel species either, that's also why I like them. Hearing about the difficulty to breed this fish, I don't plan on breeding. Just keeping is good nuff for me. This tank is not going to be big enough as they get bigger/taller. I'm pretty positive they'll be sold when the time comes. There's absolutely no chance of me getting a bigger tank than what I already have lol. Just ask my wife.


----------



## problemman

*Re: Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - ALTUM ANGELS aquired*

What size would work cuz il star t saving now and for the alums I wan't first dibs when you sell oh and this is one of your bettas they are starting to color up








Thanks again for them they r all alive and being pigs


----------



## speedie408

^^ That's gonna be a nice one problemman.

_____________________________________________

Here we go:


----------



## problemman

*Re: Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - ALTUM ANGELS aquired*

O M G!!!!!!!!! I just shed a tear!!!!! Simply beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris.rivera3

are they in your 20long??? ...and also what are those other fish in the background behind the altums???


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> are they in your 20long??? ...and also what are those other fish in the background behind the altums???


Yeah, i figured since I sold almost all of my Albis already it's the next best thing to a QT tank :hihi:. The background fish are Viet whitecloud minnows and a baby betta


----------



## malaybiswas

*Re: Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - ALTUM ANGELS aquired*

White cloud minnow and betta

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman

*Re: Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - ALTUM ANGELS aquired*

Yep yep


----------



## hydrophyte

Holy smokes those fish are amazing.


----------



## legomaniac89

hydrophyte said:


> Holy smokes those fish are amazing.


I second that! Nick, those Altums are gonna be perfect for this tank. As if you didn't already know that


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> Holy smokes those fish are amazing.





legomaniac89 said:


> I second that! Nick, those Altums are gonna be perfect for this tank. As if you didn't already know that


Thanks fellas. I just hope they pull through QT because even though their eating, there's 2 of them that were pretty badly injured during shipping. They still have this milky skin tone to them. I'm treating with sea salt atm to see if it helps. Hopefully they'll build enough immunity to just pull through themselves. Other then that, they seem to be behaving normally.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Wow. Simply wow. 

Great tank :thumbsup:


----------



## zeldar

Those angels are amazing. Is the red fins from the lighting or are they really red? 

I don't know how you do that camera work. I can't even take a clear picture of a shrimp sitting still, I don't know how you capture fish so vividly. 

This is turing into one of my favorite tanks on this site. Keep it up!


----------



## speedie408

Caton said:


> Wow. Simply wow.
> 
> Great tank :thumbsup:


Thanks man!



zeldar said:


> Those angels are amazing. Is the red fins from the lighting or are they really red?
> 
> I don't know how you do that camera work. I can't even take a clear picture of a shrimp sitting still, I don't know how you capture fish so vividly.
> 
> This is turing into one of my favorite tanks on this site. Keep it up!


The reds in their top fin is natural. These guys are still recovering so I'm expecting them to be even more brilliant in a couple weeks. 

As far as the camera work, it's all in the camera. I don't even know what I'm doing :help::wink: I'm always happy to share with you guys. Thank you!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Hey, Anyway I could get some of that netting for my 75g that I am getting? I would need a footprint of 48"x24".
I am really liking this tank and I am wanting to get a good camera now..

Thanks,
Caton


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - ALTUM ANGELS aquired*

Caton, 

PM sent.


----------



## problemman

*Re: Speedie's ADA 120-P Journal - ALTUM ANGELS aquired*

How r the angels doing?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> How r the angels doing?


They're still alive but they did get struck with fungus. They're currently on meds and seem to be responding well. These fish have got to be the hardest fish I've kept so far... super sensitive to everything that goes on around them. This fish can't be overstressed or it'll die. Just hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Da Plant Man

speedie408 said:


> Caton,
> 
> PM sent.


Got it, thanks


----------



## problemman

Hoping for the best for the angels


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Hoping for the best for the angels


3 died due to Columnaris which I misdiagnosed and treated them for fungus instead. 2 are hanging on for dear life. Blows bigtime.


----------



## El Funko

speedie408 said:


> As far as the camera work, it's all in the camera. I don't even know what I'm doing :help::wink: I'm always happy to share with you guys. Thank you!


Don't sell yourself short. Sure, good camera and good lens makes it easier, but you have to get the shot... That said, what camera/lens combo are you using for the close-ups? I'm looking for new macro glass for my Nikon DSLR. 

Also, love the tank! Great work...


----------



## speedie408

Funko,

I shoot with a 40D. I use my 100mm f/2.8 macro lens for closeups and the 17-55mm f/2.8 for FTS. Thanks for the tag man.


----------



## speedie408

Update: All the dumb Altums are officially dead. It just wasn't meant to be. What really sucks is that they got 3 of my Macs sick as well and currently both male Macs are dead along with a female that's in critical condition. I'm trying hard to get her back but meds only work well if the fish is eating enabling it to be at least strong enough to fight it off. Not the case here. It's been a rough 2 weeks. 

On a lighter note my plants are doing exceptionally well. I sold all the E. tennellus 'micro' and replaced them with some more staurogyne porto velho from Tom Barr.


----------



## problemman

Sry to hear nick.what's worse is the macs were effected.

On a brighter note the tank looks really good.


----------



## malaybiswas

Sorry to hear about all the fish, Nick. It's always hard loose fish. But good to see your tank blooming. Looks like you should give the ferns a trim to expose some of the wood


----------



## speedie408

Yeah... I do need to trim. I'm thinking about yanking all the fissidens out. I'll get to it nextweek sometime. Anyone need some nice narrow leaf java ferns, bolbitus, or fissidens fontanis?

Fish can be replaced... I'm over it.


----------



## dxiong5

Tank is looking good Nick. Sorry to hear about the Angels, hopefully the Macs will be fine - they've got the hardy genes of a betta, but they are quite sensitive too.

I'd be interested in some narrow leaf java ferns and fissidens whenever you trim, just let me know.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Tank is looking good Nick. Sorry to hear about the Angels, hopefully the Macs will be fine - they've got the hardy genes of a betta, but they are quite sensitive too.
> 
> I'd be interested in some narrow leaf java ferns and fissidens whenever you trim, just let me know.


Don,

I forgot to mention that my only 2 male macs past away. Now I'm back to square one with 2 females :icon_roll. I'm thinking about just selling them and go Discus. I think this green tank can use some colors of the rainbow to set it off. We'll see what falls through the cracks. It's still up in the air right now. Decisions decisions. :eek5:

I'll pm you about the plants.


----------



## Dan the Man

I'm also sorry to hear that. I think it's cases like this that really prepare me for the inevitable upsets of the hobby I'll no doubtingly face.


----------



## chris.rivera3

i'm sorry to hear about the altums...they looked amazing and very promising too :icon_cry:


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Don,
> 
> I forgot to mention that my only 2 male macs past away. Now I'm back to square one with 2 females :icon_roll. I'm thinking about just selling them and go Discus. I think this green tank can use some colors of the rainbow to set it off. We'll see what falls through the cracks. It's still up in the air right now. Decisions decisions. :eek5:
> 
> I'll pm you about the plants.


Discus for the win! Here's a video I shot this morning of my discus roud:
http://www.youtube.com/v/oJqRUqdfdoo?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&hd=1


----------



## problemman

Nick I had discus and loved them.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Discus for the win! Here's a video I shot this morning of my discus roud:
> http://www.youtube.com/v/oJqRUqdfdoo?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&hd=1


I'm sold. Where do I sign up for some nice discus?  Got any for sale Don?


----------



## problemman

If do I want some too
Nick check out simply discus forums


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> I'm sold. Where do I sign up for some nice discus?  Got any for sale Don?


 Discus are awesome, so many strains and varieties (though one of the downfalls if you get strain crosses - creates somewhat confusing names and sometimes not so attractive fish). I got my pair free from a local plant club member. He maintains several aquariums on the UW Madison campus and too many students were spooking the discus so he opted for angels instead. They were originally from Rocky Mountain Discus.

Discus Hans has some nice discus, as well as Kenny Cheung (in Daly City, CA). Or you can get hobbyist bred ones from their lines.

I have 4 total: the Blue Leopard Skin pair, one Blue Turquoise, and one mixed yellow pigeon blood (lots of peppering). I hope to get some red melons or pigeon bloods in the future.

If this spawn survives, I will most likely sell some once they get a bit bigger. I'll let you know, and update us if you do get some.


----------



## speedie408

Don,

I've got rather high flow in my tank. How well do discus handle higher flow?


----------



## dxiong5

I've been told they aren't fans of high flow, since they have such large bodies and get pushed around easily, but I don't have a heavily planted tank that require flow for plants. Maybe someone who has experience keeping them in a planted tank can give us a tip.


----------



## problemman

They don't do flow well.if you can take it down a bit. Much like the angels they like to glide through the water on there own and be able to stand still at times.speedie maybe its time for another tank....40breeder for discus?


----------



## lauraleellbp

dxiong5 said:


> Discus for the win! Here's a video I shot this morning of my discus roud:
> http://www.youtube.com/v/oJqRUqdfdoo?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&hd=1


Awww, look at all the little bebes! :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

I can't seem to make up my decision on fish choice. Dammit! 

No added tanks for me. I've got no room.


----------



## problemman

Sure you do.you just need to get double stands lol


----------



## speedie408

Here's a new vid of the tank if anyone is bored:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRHgkFV6-Vg


----------



## chris.rivera3

It looks nice Nick!!! the Rummynoses really add a lot of movement!!


----------



## problemman

Nick the tank looks even better in video! The java fern looks great in there but I think a couple of red teffe discus would look great in there as well lol...wink wink....


----------



## chad320

Just judging from the flow in your vid, id say thats too much to keep a few discus comfortable. I agree with your thought though that it needs a bigger fishy focal point. How about some congo tetras? Or even GBRs might do OK.


----------



## speedie408

Chad,

I do agree with you even though I've never kept discus myself. I opted to stay with Betta Macs. Already got some more coming. 

Thanks fellas!


----------



## dxiong5

The tank looks great Nick. Definitely quite a bit of flow there, lol.



lauraleellbp said:


> Awww, look at all the little bebes! :biggrin:


Thanks, I love sitting in front of this tank and watching them swim around the adults. I've lost a few of the fry, but a little over a dozen are still going strong.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Don! Can't wait for your mac bro. I'll send out your plants tomorrow.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Don! Can't wait for your mac bro. I'll send out your plants tomorrow.


He'll be going out Monday morning! Sorry I haven't been able to get a picture yet, busy with work, potluck, gf's car not starting, etc.

Just a quick question: did you use any of the special ADA substrate additives (Bacter 100, Powersand, etc.) when you set up this tank?


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> He'll be going out Monday morning! Sorry I haven't been able to get a picture yet, busy with work, potluck, gf's car not starting, etc.
> 
> Just a quick question: did you use any of the special ADA substrate additives (Bacter 100, Powersand, etc.) when you set up this tank?


Straight ADA ASII. None of that fancy stuff. I was thinking about powersand but some of my more knowledgable club members said it wasn't worth it. Also powersand will scratch the nice glass. That was a major no no haha.


----------



## speedie408

Picture update for everyone who's following my progress with this tank. Lots of pics this time. Enjoy guys! 

1.









2.









3. Bolbitis is growing in short, unlike the tall form that I received it. I like it this way. 









4.









5. Cryptocoryne Mi Oya









6.









7. Side view (right)









8. Side view (left)









9. I bought this plant as a large 4 leaf clover from AFA but it didn't stay in 4 leaf form for long. It's not mm is it?









10. Cryptocoryne keei - I absolutely love this plant. The new growth is nice n red and so much bullation on the leaves. 









11. Cryptocoryne striolata - growing very slow for me. Veeery very sloooooooow.









12. Fissidens fontanis









13.









14. Cryptocoryne "mutated" nurii 









FTS









Thanks for looking folks!


----------



## problemman

Nice update looking really good nick.jealous


----------



## MrJG

Looks fantastic. Layouts like this make me want to raise all my lighting up and toss out all the stems. :O


----------



## legomaniac89

Droooooooooooollll.......

Dude, that _C. keei_ is gorgeous! It looks a lot like the _C. hudoroi_ I have, but way cooler.


----------



## oldpunk78

looks awesome!


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> FTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking folks!



Wow, very nice! How are you hanging your screen top on the tank?


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that looks awesome.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys. 



legomaniac89 said:


> Droooooooooooollll.......
> 
> Dude, that _C. keei_ is gorgeous! It looks a lot like the _C. hudoroi_ I have, but way cooler.


I thought you'd like the keei :hihi:. It's a red dwarf version of hudoroi :wink:. Leaves are much shorter as well for now... we'll have to see how it matures. Stay tuned bro. 



dxiong5 said:


> Wow, very nice! How are you hanging your screen top on the tank?


It sits on the ADA clips that came with the tank. I've got 8 clips total, 4 on side (lengthwise).


----------



## LICfish

Wow the tank looks awesome. Great job.


----------



## CL

That's beautiful, Speedy.


----------



## cah925

Very nice tank, makes me want to redo my 75 gal.


----------



## VVaves

Wow that looks awesome! Good job dude.


----------



## Solid

Beautiful tank! WOW your crypts are amazing. #9 does look like MM to me.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I cant believe I missed this one! My subscribe deal was not working. Im so sorry to hear about the Altums my friend. Today will be a sad day at GLA Let me know if Altums are possibly an option again, feel free to call me at the office or shoot me an email. 

On another happy note! This tank looks most awesome.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks fellas. Much appreciated.





Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I cant believe I missed this one! My subscribe deal was not working. Im so sorry to hear about the Altums my friend. Today will be a sad day at GLA Let me know if Altums are possibly an option again, feel free to call me at the office or shoot me an email.
> 
> On another happy note! This tank looks most awesome.


Yeah, I was pretty bummed for a week, I really wanted to see the Altums in my tank for some pictures at least. This tank has super high flow so they wouldn't have worked out anyway. 

Your sincerity is much appreciated. I will hold you to your offer for another day. As of now, I'm going to stick with the Betta Macs. I'm already getting more macs from my buddy dxiong5 and the well known USA Mac breeder Bentusi from Macrostoma.net. His fish are amazing. Picking back up where I started. My fish are all en route today!! :biggrin:


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> I'm already getting more macs from my buddy dxiong5 and the well known USA Mac breeder Bentusi from Macrostoma.net. His fish are amazing. Picking back up where I started. My fish are all en route today!! :biggrin:


My stock is from Tri as well - great guy and always there to help. I've been unsuccessful for over a year, wish you the best with them!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Don. Tri said that he's got 3 different batches mixed in one tank so I'm sure there's plenty of genetic variation. A few other SFBAAPS members and I did a GB from him so I'm expecting 30 fish tomorrow . Well 31 including yours


----------



## problemman

That's a ton of fish speedie.how are your regular bettas doing? Showing color?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> That's a ton of fish speedie.how are your regular bettas doing? Showing color?


Yup :hihi: I'm only keeping 8 though. 

Some are showing color but there are others who aren't. I may just end up giving them all away...


----------



## dxiong5

30 Macs  !

Where are the rest going, they would all look nice in your tank.

edit// nvm, got it: the fish are arriving at your place to be distributed!


----------



## problemman

dxiong5 said:


> edit// nvm, got it: the fish is arriving at your place to be distributed!


Good thing you caught that I didn't.kinda got worried lol

Mine are showing nice color but when am I really going to ee the dragon scaling? Or am I expecting to see aluminum foil scales lol


----------



## SearunSimpson

The one you bought as four-leaf clover from AFA could very well be a Marsilea sp. It usually has that shape but turns to the single tear drop shape, and its good for lower light tanks. 
Looking good!


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Mine are showing nice color but when am I really going to ee the dragon scaling? Or am I expecting to see aluminum foil scales lol


I don't really think these will become full dragons since they're only halfbreeds. I'm giving all mine away to make room for my macs. 



SearunSimpson said:


> The one you bought as four-leaf clover from AFA could very well be a Marsilea sp. It usually has that shape but turns to the single tear drop shape, and its good for lower light tanks.
> Looking good!


What's weird is that AFA has a "4 leaf clover" growing in their main display 180cm tank that looks exactly like a real 4 leaf clover, even submersed. The lady told me that this was the same stuff and I took her word. I got cheated! :iamwithst


----------



## problemman

No you didn't you just have more light then her.they will throw the 4 leaves under lower lightbut not fully


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> No you didn't you just have more light then her.they will throw the 4 leaves under lower lightbut not fully


I'm sure their dual metal halide lights are alot stronger than my 14" raised t5ho's :tongue:. Oh well, no biggy. Just wanted to know what it really was. 



On another note, I GOT MY NEW FISH SHIPMENT IN!! And they're in GREAT shape. Thanks to Tri from Macrostoma.net!! :hihi:


----------



## chris.rivera3

Hey Nick! Update your plant list on page 1...you didn't include your background plant cyprus helferi


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nick! Update your plant list on page 1...you didn't include your background plant cyprus helferi


Thanks for letting me know Chris. I haven't checked the 1st page in months :icon_smil. It should be up to date now.


----------



## Rion

Man is this good looking tank, I've now been looking at mouth-brooding bettas and had to add _macrostomas_ to my list of fish I'd like to have someday. No space or money right now but someday...


----------



## speedie408

Rion - Thanks buddy! If you like Betta macs, get them from Tri aka Bentusi from Macrostoma.net. He's awesome and his fish are very healthy. Look what I got about a week ago: not all mine but there were 30 fish packed individually here











I did a little trim today and hacked a decent amount of the Cyperus helferi along with some ferns.


----------



## problemman

And you didn't message me about the ferns?i wanted them! Lol


----------



## speedie408

I was just bout to


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The tank looks great. Although it appears as if the lights are on, but you cant see the tank contents? Are the lights off? Maybe my Mac screen is dying


----------



## MrJG

Tank looks fantastic bro. Competition quality for sure. 

Love the 'porto velho' foreground (assuming thats what it is). Wish I had a tank large enough to use it like that.


----------



## Chasintrades

Awesome!!


----------



## speedie408

O,

You're right. The exposure on that shot didn't come out that well due to the bright lights being in the shot. This next shot came out the same, just at a slightly higher angle: I gotta work on my metering 











MrJG said:


> Love the 'porto velho' foreground (assuming thats what it is). Wish I had a tank large enough to use it like that.


Yup, Staurogyne porto velho... although Tom calls it Hygro porto velho . Not sure what to call it now.

Thanks guys!


----------



## malaybiswas

The pic from lower angle looks much better. Yeah you need to notch up exposure a little bit more.

BTW, didn't you have 2 filters?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

What size Koralia do you have on the left? 

Another thing just came to mind, not realistic, but you could possibly root some plant to that screen top


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> BTW, didn't you have 2 filters?


Yup, still do. The lilly pipes for the 2217 are kinda hidden between and behind the Pro3 pipes. 



Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> What size Koralia do you have on the left?
> 
> Another thing just came to mind, not realistic, but you could possibly root some plant to that screen top


I'm using a Koralia 1. It's just enough to get flow back to the other side of the tank. 

Plants on the top screen would mean no light to the plants under them. If I was doing a riparium maybe :icon_wink. As of now, I need the light down under where it's needed :hihi:. If your talking about just a few plants here n there, it's quite possible. It'd just be a hassle during maintenance, getting them off/on.


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> Yup, still do. The lilly pipes for the 2217 are kinda hidden between and behind the Pro3 pipes.


Yes, now I see them...i think


----------



## chris.rivera3

I love the new pictures!!! hopefully I can convince my wife to let me get a 120-P too :icon_sad: ....Hey Nick, how do you trim your cyperus helferi?


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> I love the new pictures!!! hopefully I can convince my wife to let me get a 120-P too :icon_sad: ....Hey Nick, how do you trim your cyperus helferi?


Lots of TLC and flowers will do the trick hopefully. Promise her she can have anything her heart desires. Also get her involved... make it fun somehow. Have her pick your different scape sketches and go with the one she wants... haha 

As for the cyperus all I did was cut various areas mid level so it doesn't look so thick up top. No actual plucking of plants, but rather just cutting away, kinda like a hair cut so to say.


----------



## chris.rivera3

thats what I did already just to get my Mr. Aqua 48!!! i had to pull all the tricks out of the hat just for that one...hahaha...

...when you trim the cyperus, does the bottom half begin to rot?? ..similar to jungle vals?? 




speedie408 said:


> Lots of TLC and flowers will do the trick hopefully. Promise her she can have anything her heart desires. Also get her involved... make it fun somehow. Have her pick your different scape sketches and go with the one she wants... haha
> 
> As for the cyperus all I did was cut various areas mid level so it doesn't look so thick up top. No actual plucking of plants, but rather just cutting away, kinda like a hair cut so to say.


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> thats what I did already just to get my Mr. Aqua 48!!! i had to pull all the tricks out of the hat just for that one...hahaha...
> 
> ...when you trim the cyperus, does the bottom half begin to rot?? ..similar to jungle vals??


haha can't help you there then bro. 

The cyperus seems fine so far. I've noticed a few leaves that were rotting before the trim that I easily sniped durring water changes. Very easy plant to maintain compared to vals. I highly reccomend this plant. :smile:


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

so jealous of all those macs.....


----------



## speedie408

plantedpufferfreak said:


> so jealous of all those macs.....


Wish me luck on my quest to breed them and I'll remember to hook you up later down the line. :help: :wink:


----------



## problemman

I might be interested as well


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

good luck then !


----------



## speedie408

Just some progress pics. The Staurogyne porto velho is starting to become a weed now that it's finally well rooted. It's already filled in the areas that were once empty. It's getting somewhere... slowly but surely. 

Can you guys spot Waldo the rainbow darter? 









Green gecko 









Here's a couple slightly different angles that I haven't shown before: 


















 Thanks for looking folks.


----------



## problemman

He's so cute! Lol


----------



## sewingalot

Took me a while but I finally found him! I am always lurking on your journal it's so pretty.


----------



## Hyzer

What a beautiful and inspirational tank speedie. That wendtii 'green gecko' is very cool. Another informative thread with excellent photography.


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> He's so cute! Lol


 hahaha I'm not gonna say "cute" but he is rather interesting. I've yet to get a nice shot of him. Very colorful feller that Waldo.


sewingalot said:


> Took me a while but I finally found him! I am always lurking on your journal it's so pretty.


 Well sewing I'm glad you stopped lurking and came out the wood works. Thank you! 


Hyzer said:


> What a beautiful and inspirational tank speedie. That wendtii 'green gecko' is very cool. Another informative thread with excellent photography.


 Love 'green gecko'! :biggrin: Thank you sir!


----------



## Rion

Wow... that tank is beautiful. I'm really liking that Staurogyne porto velho I'll have to remember it.


----------



## problemman

Why not cute? You can't say no to that rather grumpy looking face!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Rion.

Brad - I'll show you cute... I just got 6 Stiphodon gobies from our local club member, wheezo here on TPT. They are very colorful and "cute". I'll post up pics soon.


----------



## problemman

Hahaha to funny nick!


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

well once again your amazing bettas have influenced me  I just got a pair of macs


----------



## CL

Beautiful pictures and plants as always, Nick. Contest worthy tank, too


----------



## speedie408

PPF - congrats on the new Macs!! Who did you buy them from? Pics?

CL - thanks for the kind words buddy.


----------



## chris.rivera3

Nick this shot is amazing!! probably my favorite picture on this thread so far! this angle shot gives your tank so much character...I agree with CL - this is def. contest worthy!





speedie408 said:


>


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

i bought them from thewild on ultimate bettas. i havent received them yet but i will post pics when i get them  he is selling pairs for $50, so i couldnt pass it up!


----------



## kwheeler91

this tank is beyond my vocabulary. i like it A LOT. i agree with CL you should enter this into a contest it is outstanding.
i have to ask what temp do you keep this at, having the darter in there and all?


----------



## rountreesj

VERY inspirational. Just need to finish the ADA look with lily pipes on the filters and replace the left side circulator with another canister with lilies.

Great growth!!!!!

Dontcha love the NL java? Trim and let the leaves grow with the flow of the water. ONE of my all time favorite plants!


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Green gecko



Lol, I thought "Green Gecko" was a fish. I stared for a long time trying to find it.


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> Nick this shot is amazing!! probably my favorite picture on this thread so far! this angle shot gives your tank so much character...I agree with CL - this is def. contest worthy!


Thanks buddy! I think it's safe to say, I've finally found that "balance" 



plantedpufferfreak said:


> i bought them from thewild on ultimate bettas. i havent received them yet but i will post pics when i get them  he is selling pairs for $50, so i couldnt pass it up!


Not bad for a pair... Not bad at all. Are they still juvies?



kwheeler91 said:


> this tank is beyond my vocabulary. i like it A LOT. i agree with CL you should enter this into a contest it is outstanding.
> i have to ask what temp do you keep this at, having the darter in there and all?


I'm too lazy for contests... Dont even know where to start actually. Haha we'll have to see . 

Bout the water temp... Macs like cooler water as well so I don't use a heater on this tank. I keep my little apt temp regulated in the winter at ~70*. All my fish do just fine. 

Thank you sir!



rountreesj said:


> VERY inspirational. Just need to finish the ADA look with lily pipes on the filters and replace the left side circulator with another canister with lilies.
> 
> Great growth!!!!!
> 
> Dontcha love the NL java? Trim and let the leaves grow with the flow of the water. ONE of my all time favorite plants!


I keep telling my lazy self to do a proper photoshoot on this tank but life keeps getting in the way so I always end up doing it lazy style with everything in tact. I think once it reaches it's max potential in my eyes, I'll put aside a few hours to do it up proper . 

Love the NL ferns! I'm growing out a bit of philippine jf and I'm actually liking that more. If I ever grow out enuff, I'll probably replace the NL just to change it up. 



dxiong5 said:


> Lol, I thought "Green Gecko" was a fish. I stared for a long time trying to find it.


Haha well, now you know bro!


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

yea they are about 6 months but they are sexable


----------



## Lance Uppercut

speedie408 said:


> Bout the water temp... Macs like cooler water as well so I don't use a heater on this tank. I keep my little apt temp regulated in the winter at ~70*. All my fish do just fine.


Wow, I never knew the rummies could look so good at 70. As an added bonus you should get a longer lifespan out of them due to a slightly slower metabolism.


----------



## speedie408

PPF - that's awesome! Good luck with them and do keep posted on how they do for you. 

Lance - rummies are my all time fav schooling fish. Love these guys!  they zip in a single file line from one end of the tank, to the other throughout the day.


----------



## problemman

And this tank for inspiration


----------



## speedie408

haha where's your new tank at Brad?


----------



## problemman

I'm going to be setting up the journal here in a few once I get the computer from upstairs so be on the look out


----------



## speedie408

Upgraded the trusty 40D. Here's some pics for your viewing pleasure. Enjoy!


----------



## problemman

Great pics as usual nick!


----------



## CL

Stunning.


----------



## rountreesj

so hate you with your slr right now...


----------



## speedie408

Thanks fellas! 

roundtrees - dslr's have become very affordable nowadays. Sell plants and get yourself a holiday gift. That's what I did. . Selling my old body first helped the most.


----------



## AoxomoxoA

CL said:


> Stunning.


Absolutely. Wow.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

beautiful!


----------



## skewlboy

so what lens are you using? Do you use an external flash setup?


----------



## speedie408

skewlboy said:


> so what lens are you using? Do you use an external flash setup?


Some of the older fish pics I did use a mounted speedlite but all of my plant and full tank shots I don't use flash. I wish I had a couple remote triggers though. Xmas is not here yet so who knows, I may get a surprise from Santa. 

For the last set I used the 50mm f/1.8 non IS. Lately I've been using my 17-55 f/2.8 IS on most of my shots. I've also got a 100mm f/2.8 macro as well for closeups.


----------



## Wasserpest

How do you like the 60? Why not go all the way to the 7? :fish:


----------



## speedie408

Wasserpest said:


> How do you like the 60? Why not go all the way to the 7? :fish:


I like it a lot better than the 40 so far Image qualitywise. The controls will take a bit of getting use to but it's not a big deal to me. The 7D was still out of my price range, plus I like to experiment . The way I see it, I saved a few bills for a future add on to my small lense collection. I needed an affordable dslr with HD video capability with a wider ISO range. The 60D fit that bill so I jumped on it.


----------



## rountreesj

I need to do that, sell plants and buy a good slr.


----------



## legomaniac89

I want that camera. The 60D will definitely be my next body upgrade. I like the XS, but 10MP really limits the quality of some of the macro shots I take


----------



## oldpunk78

Awesomeness!

A d3100 is so on my wish list. That and a 120p. 

Great tank/photos!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Amazing tank. You are my tank pimp now...for some reason that sounds familiar...


----------



## malaybiswas

Stunning as usual Nick. What lens is next in line?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

legomaniac89 said:


> I want that camera. The 60D will definitely be my next body upgrade. I like the XS, but 10MP really limits the quality of some of the macro shots I take


If your looking for megapixels, look no further. This camera has a wopping 18MP, enough to satisfy any pixel peeping photography nut :tongue: Seriously, the 60D is a great camera :fish1::fish1::fish1::fish1::fish1::fish1:



oldpunk78 said:


> Awesomeness!
> 
> A d3100 is so on my wish list. That and a 120p.
> 
> Great tank/photos!


Thanks man. I'd aim for the 120p first if I were you 



Caton said:


> Amazing tank. You are my tank pimp now...for some reason that sounds familiar...


It's only official if it's in your sig. :tongue:



malaybiswas said:


> Stunning as usual Nick. What lens is next in line?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM. I had this lense before and loved it, but I was forced to sell it. It's one of Canon's best lense EVER.


----------



## hydrophyte

Fantastic as usual.

I imagine this is mentioned somewhere, but what is that foreground plant?


----------



## speedie408

Devin, it's Stayrogyne sp Porto Velho


----------



## mountaindew

Cool!
Now this display has taken on a life of its own. Looking good!
MD


----------



## kwheeler91

favorite tank ever


----------



## speedie408

mountaindew said:


> Cool!
> Now this display has taken on a life of its own. Looking good!
> MD





kwheeler91 said:


> favorite tank ever


Thanks! It means a lot!


----------



## speedie408

Been busy playing with my new toy so I thought I'd post up some more random tank shots for you guys: These pics are from a barrow'd lens - EF 24-125mm f/4.0L (my take on it... it's "aight", not the best L lens I've shot with) f/4 is def a limiting factor).














































Uber RARE Cryptocoryne sp. nurii "mutated"









Aerial view


----------



## chris.rivera3

nice looking aerial view!! ...has the nuri sent out any runners yet?


----------



## rountreesj

just need lillies now...


----------



## mott

I'm doing my 120p now as I write! soaking the wood for a bit so I'm trying to gather as much info as possible. I'll apologize in advance. Sorry for all the questions lol 

Looks so healthy, how long is your photo period? and how high is your light hung above the waterline? 
what kind of algae scraper do you ada guys use?


----------



## speedie408

rountreesj said:


> just need lillies now...


I'm cool with lillies bro haha. I've got a set if you were in from the beginning of my journal. I got them hooked up to the 2217. I don't like em cause I'm lazy. It's so hard taking them off the clear tubing let alone the tubing and the pipes get gunked up faster than I can do water changes lol. I'll stick to what works. When the tank is ready for contest worthy shots, I'll do it right with a hairblower w/o any in tank equipment hanging around :hihi:.



mott said:


> I'm doing my 120p now as I write! soaking the wood for a bit so I'm trying to gather as much info as possible. I'll apologize in advance. Sorry for all the questions lol
> 
> Looks so healthy, how long is your photo period? and how high is your light hung above the waterline?
> what kind of algae scraper do you ada guys use?


It's about time brother! 

My photoperiod has changed since I started. I now do a full 8hr with 2 bulbs only, no overlap with 4 bulbs. Keeps the growth slower and less BBA and hair algae to deal with. 

It's hung about 14" above the waterline.

I use a Lg Magfloat scraper and it works well without scratching. Lemme know if you got any more questions man. Now get back to work!


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> nice looking aerial view!! ...has the nuri sent out any runners yet?


Chris, sorry bro. For some reason, my crypts are going really slow in this tank compared to the old 40B. No runners yet.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Your tank is making me want to get a ADA tank. I am sorry, but this is a work of art, not a aquarium.


----------



## speedie408

Caton said:


> Your tank is making me want to get a ADA tank. I am sorry, but this is a work of art, not a aquarium.


Caton, 

Thanks buddy! :smile: It means alot to me hearing all the positive feedback from all you guys.


----------



## problemman

rountreesj said:


> just need lillies now...


You sure he didn't mean actual lilly plants? I think a nice red lily in the foreground would look cool and maybe a red stem in the background!

HOLY CRAP I GOT ANOTHER IDEA FOR MY TANK!


----------



## funkyfish

As always your tank looks awesome!


----------



## problemman

Do when is the next update? Oh wait in sure your taking pictures right now! Lol


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Do when is the next update? Oh wait in sure your taking pictures right now! Lol


Here ya go buddy 

Added 10 Roseline sharks. I'm assuming they're colors haven't fully come in yet because they're still fairly young (2-2.5"). I love how these guys are always so active and school everywhere together. Awesome fish!


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome updates! The Roseline is definitely one fish I have on my wishlist. Most I've seen is a school of 5; your 10 would look great.

Shoot some HD with that 60D and share the vids!


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Awesome as usual Nick! I'm wondering where is the _nurii_ in your FTSs? I can't find it & it's interrupting my sleep patterns lol...:help:


----------



## FSM

Nice tank and photos. What lens are you using for these?


----------



## speedie408

Don - I'm still playing with video mode . Total noob at it still so it may be a while for vids. Haha

dirtyhermit - lol it's located on the right side. I just did a major trim so there's more light getting to that area now. You might see it in the next fts. 

FSM - for the roseline pix I used the EF 100mm f/2.8 macro.


----------



## legomaniac89

Sweet fish bro. Roseline's are some of my favorites


----------



## funkyfish

Love the new fish, they are pretty! 
How big do they get?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow Is that all Hygrophilia Porto Velho as the foreground? Sorry if you've answered this before, I haven't been on the forums in a while:icon_lol:


----------



## TeamTeal

great pictures!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Gah! I want all your fish! Such great shots!


----------



## speedie408

Thank you everyone. 

These fish supposedly grow up to 6". 

Yup foreground is Staurogyne Porto Velho. 

Some of you may know I just did a major trim and ended up yankin a bunch of ferns and bolbitis out. The wood is actually visible once again.


----------



## speedie408

Here's a teaser video for all of you who've been following this thread. This was shot using my 5Omm lens with no tripod. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9ZD19ibKG4


----------



## LICfish

speedie408 said:


> Here's a *teaser *video for all of you who've been following this thread. This was shot using my 5Omm lens with no tripod. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9ZD19ibKG4


The teaser worked!!! Your plants and fish look beautiful :drool:


----------



## problemman

nice teaser nick!!!! think they look great!


----------



## chris.rivera3

speedie408 said:


> Here's a teaser video for all of you who've been following this thread. This was shot using my 5Omm lens with no tripod. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9ZD19ibKG4


very nice teaser video!!! now when are you going to upload a REAL video of everything, huh?!?!?! ...and they should color up a lot more especially since they are still small...i plan on having 10 of them in my tank as well and i've read that they definitely will color/brighten up ...I hope 10 in a 90-P-sized tank will be ok


----------



## Jim Miller

I love the looks of the rosalines as well but how long does it take for them to get to 6"? I don't think I'd want a fish that big in a 4ft long tank, especially since they look like fast swimmers.

Do you give them to the city aquarium?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## problemman

Jim they are an average growth fish and they swim kinda lazy as they grow.mine is about 3 inches and just stuns around pecking around.


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> very nice teaser video!!! now when are you going to upload a REAL video of everything, huh?!?!?! ...and they should color up a lot more especially since they are still small...i plan on having 10 of them in my tank as well and i've read that they definitely will color/brighten up ...I hope 10 in a 90-P-sized tank will be ok


Chris my friend, it's going to be a minute or two before I can load a proper video . I still need to learn how to edit & mix n mash videos together, that sorta deal. I'm sure there's an app for that, just need to research :biggrin:. I'd think a 90P would be small for 10 roselines. You can probably do 5 or 7. 



Jim Miller said:


> I love the looks of the rosalines as well but how long does it take for them to get to 6"? I don't think I'd want a fish that big in a 4ft long tank, especially since they look like fast swimmers.
> 
> Do you give them to the city aquarium?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


Like problemman says, these fish only swim fast when they're cornered or stressed. In normal tank conditions they constantly hover around each other and move around like geese flying in a V formation :hihi:. I'm not exactly sure how fast they grow but I'm sure if they get too big for my tank, there's plenty of SFBAAPS members who will gladly take my fish up for adoption. roud:


----------



## chris.rivera3

speedie408 said:


> Chris my friend, it's going to be a minute or two before I can load a proper video . I still need to learn how to edit & mix n mash videos together, that sorta deal. I'm sure there's an app for that, just need to research :biggrin:. I'd think a 90P would be small for 10 roselines. You can probably do 5 or 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Like problemman says, these fish only swim fast when they're cornered or stressed. In normal tank conditions they constantly hover around each other and move around like geese flying in a V formation :hihi:. I'm not exactly sure how fast they grow but I'm sure if they get too big for my tank, there's plenty of SFBAAPS members who will gladly take my fish up for adoption. roud:



same for me...I agree that 10 rosalines are probably too much but i'll be getting them when they are still small...and if they look like they don't have much room i'm sure members from my local club will take them as well...I know 5-7 is probably more ideal; i just don't want to face the truth of having a small school...i'll try to keep the tank over filtered to help out with my bioload


----------



## speedie408

Just got done whippin up a quick n nasty vid. Not quite Spielberg quality but hope you guys enjoy it. 

Note: the music will only work when you view it in my channel - link below

http://www.youtube.com/user/HmoobXyong?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/o5KoUpI-mQs


----------



## dxiong5

Superb man! The plants look great, fish are very active, and video editing is nice. I really like the multiple views. The shot of the Roselines and Rummies schooling across was awesome (1:55)! Academy Award contender!

Lol, love the supporting actor for getting the fish to school.


----------



## oldpunk78

that was awesome!


----------



## chris.rivera3

nice vid! tank looks stunning Nick!




speedie408 said:


> Just got done whippin up a quick n nasty vid. Not quite Spielberg quality but hope you guys enjoy it.
> 
> Note: the music will only work when you view it in my channel - link below
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/HmoobXyong?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/o5KoUpI-mQs


----------



## Ben Belton

Nice video. Everything looks so healthy.


----------



## kwheeler91

that music made it all the more epic.
and my suspicions were correct about the foul play concerning that sweet schooling


----------



## Da Plant Man

That movie was EPIC! I loved that music. I am wondering why those fish school so well....why is that? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Superb man! The plants look great, fish are very active, and video editing is nice. I really like the multiple views. The shot of the Roselines and Rummies schooling across was awesome (1:55)! Academy Award contender!
> 
> Lol, love the supporting actor for getting the fish to school.





kwheeler91 said:


> that music made it all the more epic.
> and my suspicions were correct about the foul play concerning that sweet schooling


Thanks fellas! 

Yeah, my little helper did a great job at "scaring" the fish :hihi: he got some candy for doing that tidbit. 

I love the music. If you guys haven't seen Tron "Legacy" yet, go watch it. The storyline wasn't all that, but the effects and music were top notch! Daft Punk even made a cameo in the movie. Loved it!


----------



## speedie408

Caton said:


> That movie was EPIC! I loved that music. I am wondering why those fish school so well....why is that? :hihi:


Are you talking about the movie Tron or my Vid? lol Yup I have no secrets haha. My boy did well. :tongue:


----------



## reefsahoy

i must say you have nice progress! your tank is one of the nicest FW tanks i've ever seen. i'm a reef boy myself but considering switching over to FW for a change. i figure i have all the equipment but have never done a FW before in my life so reading and learning. i'm pretty good with a reef tho so i think i can make the switch. Just making sure that's what i want to do but after seeing your tank really leaning towards FW! just hope to be successful like you.


----------



## speedie408

Is there such a thing as HD photos? haha


----------



## speedie408

reefsahoy said:


> i must say you have nice progress! your tank is one of the nicest FW tanks i've ever seen. i'm a reef boy myself but considering switching over to FW for a change. i figure i have all the equipment but have never done a FW before in my life so reading and learning. i'm pretty good with a reef tho so i think i can make the switch. Just making sure that's what i want to do but after seeing your tank really leaning towards FW! just hope to be successful like you.


Thanks for the ups brother! I'm sure if you've been successful at reef tanks, planted tanks will be a breeze for you once you understand the fundamentals ie. CO2, nutrients, and Light. Good luck my friend!


----------



## problemman

I love the picture of the three of them up by the glass.


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome pics, nice color on the fish and plants! What configuration do you have the bulbs in? I just got a 60-P (starting small) and _may_ get the Tek light with Giesemann bulbs from AquaCave.


----------



## looking4roselines

Those are 1080P photos for sure. Now go take some 3D photos and we'll get 3D glasses out. 

Very nice dude. How did you manage to capture a group picture like that? Mine are constantly swiming at 50 miles an hr.


----------



## legomaniac89

Dude...I need that camera. Those pics are sharp!


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow those fish pictures are super.


----------



## legomaniac89

By the way, what's the brownish stripey fish in those three pics?


----------



## FSM

1080 resolution is about 2 megapixels, so I'd say your camera is 9x HD until you resize the images.


----------



## chris.rivera3

guess what?? spoke to the wifey and she's cool with me getting a bigger tank...I can get a tank as big as 50"x20"x20" ....so either I get 120p or get a custom made starphire :red_mouth ....so i guess I am getting a school of rosalines afterall!!!




speedie408 said:


>


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 



dxiong5 said:


> Awesome pics, nice color on the fish and plants! What configuration do you have the bulbs in? I just got a 60-P (starting small) and _may_ get the Tek light with Giesemann bulbs from AquaCave.


I'm using the Midday + Aquaflora combo on the inner bank which comes on for the first 5hrs and then 2 x Midday for the outer bank, which switches on after the 3rd hour into the photo period. Can't go wrong with a Tek fixture bro. They're top quality. I can def vouch for that!



looking4roselines said:


> Those are 1080P photos for sure. Now go take some 3D photos and we'll get 3D glasses out.
> 
> Very nice dude. How did you manage to capture a group picture like that? Mine are constantly swiming at 50 miles an hr.


haha remote flash trigger  A technique I learned from jcardona1.



legomaniac89 said:


> By the way, what's the brownish stripey fish in those three pics?


Yunnanilus cruciatus. They're very social fish and tons of fun to watch, especially when they cling onto other fish species. Kinda like how a remora does with sharks. 



FSM said:


> 1080 resolution is about 2 megapixels, so I'd say your camera is 9x HD until you resize the images.


HA :hihi:



chris.rivera3 said:


> guess what?? spoke to the wifey and she's cool with me getting a bigger tank...I can get a tank as big as 50"x20"x20" ....so either I get 120p or get a custom made starphire :red_mouth ....so i guess I am getting a school of rosalines afterall!!!


Awesome news brotha! Get'r DONE! Lookin forward to see your new tank.


----------



## kwheeler91

i was meaning to ask you where you got those cruciatus i think they would look cool with my little school of sidthimunki


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> i was meaning to ask you where you got those cruciatus i think they would look cool with my little school of sidthimunki


They don't associate with SIDS at all. I've got 5 SIDS in my tank a well. I got these from a local hobbiest.


----------



## vegakat

Speedie, your tanks are awesome. I have not been on PTP in a few months, I have spent the last several days reading through all your journals! Great job not only with the tanks but keeping up with your journals and the great photography. I subscribed to both the 120 and 20L journals. Thanks again for them, really enjoy your work!


----------



## kwheeler91

thats fine if they dont school together but are there any conflicts between them?


----------



## problemman

kwheeler91 said:


> thats fine if they dont school together but are there any conflicts between them?


As long as nick has had them and they have been in two different tanks together and they are fine they look different in form and markings so they don't fight


----------



## speedie408

vegakat said:


> Speedie, your tanks are awesome. I have not been on PTP in a few months, I have spent the last several days reading through all your journals! Great job not only with the tanks but keeping up with your journals and the great photography. I subscribed to both the 120 and 20L journals. Thanks again for them, really enjoy your work!


You are very welcome and thank you for the kind words. I'm happy you enjoyed reading through the journals . 



kwheeler91 said:


> thats fine if they dont school together but are there any conflicts between them?





problemman said:


> As long as nick has had them and they have been in two different tanks together and they are fine they look different in form and markings so they don't fight


They don't socialize with each other at all, which I find strange because they socialize with all the other tank mates. Both species are great as community fish.


----------



## sewingalot

That is one of the best pictures of roselines I've ever seen. Your making me want them now.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> That is one of the best pictures of roselines I've ever seen. Your making me want them now.


Thank you Sara! Get some! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

I must resist! When are you going to take a full tank shot for us?


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> I must resist! When are you going to take a full tank shot for us?


I'm working on a video but as of late my tank is still recovering from vacation neglect. Plus I just did a minor rescape so it's not looking it's best ATM. Once it fills in again I promise to take another nice series of photos for everyone.


----------



## problemman

Um nick waiting is not our thing here on this website....lets see the bad now and watch it get good!


----------



## sewingalot

problemman said:


> Um nick waiting is not our thing here on this website....lets see the bad now and watch it get good!


I agree with problemchild on this one.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta

Marvelous work sir.


----------



## non_compliance

Is that particulate in the water or dust on your lens/sensor?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Um nick waiting is not our thing here on this website....lets see the bad now and watch it get good!





sewingalot said:


> I agree with problemchild on this one.


Problemchild lol! That's classic! I was told I'm a pic whore so I'm cutting back now. 



t0p_sh0tta said:


> Marvelous work sir.


Thanks you sir! 



non_compliance said:


> Is that particulate in the water or dust on your lens/sensor?


That is the CO2 mist that flies everywhere throughout the day during photoperiod. I'd be mad if my lens was chalk full of dust! :angryfire


----------



## kwheeler91

well i dont think you have too many pics if people are still asking for them eh???


----------



## problemman

I was going to comment on that problemchild comment but I figured she was being a smart alic! 

And they are haters if they are,calling you a picture whore! Jealous much?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> And they are haters if they are,calling you a picture whore! Jealous much?


It was my wife. 




You asked for moar pics? 



















I'm not sure what type of pleco this lil guy is but he hasn't grown in almost a year now. Stays at about 2". I know pitbull plecos stay small but I've got one and this guy don't look anything like it. Any ideas?









These guys are always piggybacking one another for some reason... mating maybe?









This is how my clump of bolbitis fern looks like from an aerial view.









another fish pic









Crypt Nurii in the midground 


















FTS









Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## funkyfish

Those are some beautiful photos! roud:


----------



## problemman

Roselines look great nick! And pleco is cool looking. Over all the tank looks **** and span!


----------



## Dan the Man

Wow...beautiful speedie. Can you say...2011 AGA entry! Have you ever though of adding some color or are shades of green kinda what your going for?


----------



## sewingalot

Thank you for the pictures.  The tank is very lovely.


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome pictures, the aerial shots are nice - looks just like an actual river view. I was going to say Pitbull Pleco (_Parotocinclus jumbo_, LDA25) also. Do your nerites lay eggs in your tank?


----------



## speedie408

Thanks everyone!





Dan the Man said:


> Wow...beautiful speedie. Can you say...2011 AGA entry! Have you ever though of adding some color or are shades of green kinda what your going for?


We'll have to wait n see. As for color, I've planted in more midground crypts with a dash of red so we'll see how well they work once grown in. 



dxiong5 said:


> Do your nerites lay eggs in your tank?


Yes they do. But mainly on plant leaves and for some odd reason they like the koralia powerhead. I just trim the egg filled leaves once I get sick of looking at white polka dots. :biggrin:


----------



## boostfed

awesome fts!!


----------



## oldpunk78

speedie408 said:


>


so cool. it's like looking down into a river.


----------



## mountaindew

Now were talking, a good upate!
Great Pics as always.
The dreamy top down shots always add flare.
Md


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!


----------



## avandss

Im falling in love with your tank,,! It is my inspiration for my 90g setup

Can you name all the plants from front to back please. 

Still cant get over how nice your tank is


----------



## speedie408

avandss said:


> Im falling in love with your tank,,! It is my inspiration for my 90g setup
> 
> Can you name all the plants from front to back please.
> 
> Still cant get over how nice your tank is


Thank you so much. 

I think I've got most the plants listed on the first post but I'll make sure to update it soon. What specific plant were you thinking about? 

_______________________________________________________

Update.

I was contemplating whether or not to redo this entire tank due to ASII starting to crap out on me but decided to hold off for a few more months. It's beginning to turn to mush and is giving me a hellava lot of debris. I'll just have to keep up with more vigilant WCs I guess. Anyway here are some pics of how it sits now. Enjoy! 




























Replaced the narrow leaves with Philippine java fern









With the narrow leaf ferns gone, the fissidens can now shine as well.


----------



## .Mko.

Awesome. Just Awesome. An inspiration indeed. =)


----------



## chris.rivera3

tank looks awesome!!! the front looks soooo open now


----------



## bnbfishin

Really stunning photos and layout. I can't wait to start stocking my tank and watching it fill in!


----------



## non_compliance

how big are your roselines?


----------



## speedie408

Gracias mi amigos y amigas! roud:



non_compliance said:


> how big are your roselines?


The biggest one is about 3" but the rest are 2.5"


----------



## avandss

ASII? whats that?


----------



## speedie408

avandss said:


> ASII? whats that?


ADA ASII or aquasoil II

http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_II_p/104-030.htm


----------



## avandss

how is it starting to crap out on you?

also will you be updating your plant list anytime soon? im waiting for it before i order my plants lol

i REALLY like your setup.... i want to do something similar and add some discus in with it

here is my tank.. im just waiting for your list to order my plants (and my rm fertz to arrive lol)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/125019-avandss-osaka-320-a.html


----------



## lauraleellbp

Looking beautiful, Speedie!


----------



## speedie408

avandss said:


> how is it starting to crap out on you?
> 
> also will you be updating your plant list anytime soon? im waiting for it before i order my plants lol
> 
> i REALLY like your setup.... i want to do something similar and add some discus in with it
> 
> here is my tank.. im just waiting for your list to order my plants (and my rm fertz to arrive lol)
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/125019-avandss-osaka-320-a.html


The top later of the soil is starting to break up into dust. I have to constantly vaccuum the surface every other day otherwise all my plants get a nice buildup of dust on their leaves. I've been told that ASII is known to break up after a while. I've only had it for a little over 6mos. This was my first time using ASII. 

My plant list from front to back:
1. Staurogyne Porto velho (main foreground plant)
2. Cryptocoryne nurii 
3. Cryptocoryne nurii "mutated"
4. Crypt. wentdii green gecko 
5. Crypt. wentdii mi Oya
6. Crypt. lucens (smaller midground crypt)
7. Crypt. hudoroi
8. Crypt. cordata sp. ? (I'm unsure of the species on this one)
9. Crypt. ponderfolia 
10. Bolbitis fern
11. Philippine java fern (replaced narrow leaf java fern)
12. Fissidens fontanis (moss on wood)
13. Cyperus helferi (tall grasslike background plant)
14. Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri) 

I think that's all of em... Good luck with your new tank! Have fun and welcome to TPT.



lauraleellbp said:


> Looking beautiful, Speedie!


Thank you Laura!


----------



## problemman

So you did add the lotus....haha

I can't tell what is missing but something in the middle area wood. Like there should be a plant there...maybe its me. 

Other then that looks cool.what made you do the sand up front?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Thats a really nice set-up,I really like the aquascaping.


----------



## looking4roselines

Could you take some new shots of all your crypts?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> So you did add the lotus....haha
> 
> I can't tell what is missing but something in the middle area wood. Like there should be a plant there...maybe its me.
> 
> Other then that looks cool.what made you do the sand up front?


I've always had the lotus, carried over from my old 40B... remember? :biggrin: It's just hidden in the rear left and don't get as much light now so it's not as red as it was when it was in the old tank. 

What's missing? I took out all the narrow leaf ferns bro haha. :icon_lol:

I chose to use the gravel just to change it up a bit. I was getting tired of the all green foreground. I was even thinking about ripping it all out and just sparsely planting various foreground plants. Who knows... we'll see what happens. 



SNAKEMANVET said:


> Thats a really nice set-up,I really like the aquascaping.


Thank you sir!



looking4roselines said:


> Could you take some new shots of all your crypts?


Those are too special to post  j/k They're actually still acclimating. I took out my two rarer crypts: C. keei and C. striolata 
They weren't doing very well so I'm now growing them emmersed. I forgot to mention I also have C. bullosa in this tank too :icon_bigg. That's why I love *SFBAAPS* <---- my peeps!


----------



## problemman

Hmmm guess I have never noticed it and maybe you need to add a plant in that area lol


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Hmmm guess I have never noticed it and maybe you need to add a plant in that area lol


I did. I've got baby Philippine java fern tied to 5 locations on my DW. It just looks bare now cause it hasn't grown in yet. Same with the crypts. Give it a few months.


----------



## Retrogamer82

I try to be careful and not ask questions that have previously been answered in an thread so forgive me if I am failing here.

If I recall correctly you used regular AS in your 40B. What made you give ASII a shot and which do you prefer? If you were starting a new tank, which one would you go with now that you have tried both?

Your journals are all top-notch and among the most informative and helpful on TPT. 

Thanks again!


----------



## avandss

Thank you so much speedie!!!! once i get my tank up and running ill post the pics!!!! your tank is my inspiration!

i hope it will look as good as yours! and i hope the discus will like it

only question, do you think i can run this setup at 80.5-81 degrees? 




speedie408 said:


> The top later of the soil is starting to break up into dust. I have to constantly vaccuum the surface every other day otherwise all my plants get a nice buildup of dust on their leaves. I've been told that ASII is known to break up after a while. I've only had it for a little over 6mos. This was my first time using ASII.
> 
> My plant list from front to back:
> 1. Staurogyne Porto velho (main foreground plant)
> 2. Cryptocoryne nurii
> 3. Cryptocoryne nurii "mutated"
> 4. Crypt. wentdii green gecko
> 5. Crypt. wentdii mi Oya
> 6. Crypt. lucens (smaller midground crypt)
> 7. Crypt. hudoroi
> 8. Crypt. cordata sp. ? (I'm unsure of the species on this one)
> 9. Crypt. ponderfolia
> 10. Bolbitis fern
> 11. Philippine java fern (replaced narrow leaf java fern)
> 12. Fissidens fontanis (moss on wood)
> 13. Cyperus helferi (tall grasslike background plant)
> 14. Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri)
> 
> I think that's all of em... Good luck with your new tank! Have fun and welcome to TPT.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Laura!


----------



## speedie408

Retrogamer82 said:


> I try to be careful and not ask questions that have previously been answered in an thread so forgive me if I am failing here.
> 
> If I recall correctly you used regular AS in your 40B. What made you give ASII a shot and which do you prefer? If you were starting a new tank, which one would you go with now that you have tried both?
> 
> Your journals are all top-notch and among the most informative and helpful on TPT.
> 
> Thanks again!


No worries. I'm happy to answer whatever, whenever. You're correct, I did use ASI in my old tank. It always made my water yellow after a few days of each weekly WC that I did. I have hard water here where I live, and I read that ASI releases humic acid when used in hard water. That's what contributed to the yellow water. That's why I chose to go with ASII for this tank which ADA advertises to work best with in hard water applications. It doesn't have humic acid but they never mentioned that it would turn to mush in 6 months. 

If I had to do it again, I'd probably go with ASI or an inert substrate and use root tabs along with EI dosing which I've been doing for this tank already. 

Thanks for the kind words and I'm humbled to see that allot of members are finding my journals inspirational. I found much inspiration from this site from the more veteran members when I was new here as well (I still do). 



avandss said:


> Thank you so much speedie!!!! once i get my tank up and running ill post the pics!!!! your tank is my inspiration!
> 
> i hope it will look as good as yours! and i hope the discus will like it
> 
> only question, do you think i can run this setup at 80.5-81 degrees?


Thanks! Good luck with your setup and have lots of fun. Don't give up if you get stuck between a rock and a hard place. Ask lots of questions. There's plenty of folks on here that have a wealth of knowledge. 

I had this tank at 79.5* for about a month. I can't say for sure whether it did or didn't contribute to the slight crash of this tank, but since then, I lowered my temps to 75* and the plants seem to be doing better now. You may be better off asking some of the other folks who have actually kept Discus in well planted tanks with temps over 80*. There's quite a few members who do that here so I'm sure you'll get plenty of bites if you ask.


----------



## Dempsey

I love this tank!! Making me want to get rid of my red plants and go more green... I would sit in front of that tank for hours...


----------



## Hadouken441

I love the tank. And a crazy question haha. I see your avat is Raynor. You play ladder and what rank? haha sorry if thats lame


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Dempsey. I use to sit for hours but now I'm so busy that I'd be lucky to sit for 10 minutes in front of it. 



Hadouken441 said:


> I love the tank. And a crazy question haha. I see your avat is Raynor. You play ladder and what rank? haha sorry if thats lame


haha it's actually Tychus the marine. I play ladder but rank fairly low since I suck and hardly ever play. I'm 4th in my Gold league for 1v1. I wish I had more time to play but life comes first these days. Having kids will do that to you.


----------



## looking4roselines

Membership was denied when I tried to join a while back. I didn't know its only available to central/northern californians.


speedie408 said:


> That's why I love *SFBAAPS* <---- my peeps!


How many rugrats you got?

I had a little one that was born just a month ago.


----------



## speedie408

looking4roselines said:


> Membership was denied when I tried to join a while back. I didn't know its only available to central/northern californians.
> 
> 
> How many rugrats you got?
> 
> I had a little one that was born just a month ago.


Yeah, here's what it states:

_"Membership
Currently membership is free, and open to all residents of the greater San Francisco Bay Area (defined as living within a 100 mile radius of San Francisco, CA)."_

You're not a member of SCAPE down there in SoCal? I'm sure they're not as cool as NorCal folks though :tongue:.

As for rugrats, I've got 2... a 4yo and a 2yo. Nothing but trouble. :help: 

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## speedie408

After looking at my recent scape, I thought to myself that the background was getting way too cluttered with the massive amount of Cyperus helferi I had growing back there. Well today I yanked them all out and redid it. Hope you guys/ladies like the new look. It's def less cluttered now and you can actually see Tom's knarly wood now. 

This shot was taken with a remote flash.


----------



## problemman

Ya you can!


----------



## blkg35

Your journal is very informative! 
I really like the new look, keep us updated and keep the pics coming....:icon_mrgr


----------



## Hyzer

I really like it with the wood exposed and different varieties of plants. Nice job on the rescape.


----------



## non_compliance

GAH!!!! 











so much awesome!!!!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!


----------



## legomaniac89

non_compliance said:


> so much awesome!!!!


Second that!


----------



## akdmks

Wow, this tank is inspiration and a half. Absoultely stunning!


----------



## malaybiswas

looks completely new with the exposed wood. awesome Nick.


----------



## antbug

How many bags of AS are you using? I just picked up a 120p and I need to get some. BTW, Great looking tank. I hope mine turns out half as nice.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks folks!



antbug said:


> How many bags of AS are you using? I just picked up a 120p and I need to get some. BTW, Great looking tank. I hope mine turns out half as nice.


Get 4 bags if you want some slope. 3 would suffice if you don't plan on doing any slopes. Thank you and good luck with your build!


----------



## antbug

Perfect! Thanks for the info. I was thinking 3 or 4 bags.


----------



## kwheeler91

i just read the part where your temps were almost 80. i have to ask did your rainbow darter make it through that? reason i ask is want to set up a native tank really bad but im not sure how high of temps they would be able to handle


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> i just read the part where your temps were almost 80. i have to ask did your rainbow darter make it through that? reason i ask is want to set up a native tank really bad but im not sure how high of temps they would be able to handle


The darter did fine but I knew he wasn't as happy. He ate and roamed around like normal but he stayed lighter and had less color. Now that the temps are back down, he got his colors back. If you want happy native fish, Keep em in cool water tanks, otherwise you won't see their full potential.


----------



## boostfed

amazing! good job speedie!


----------



## speedie408

Here's a new VID for everyone. I made some changes to the foreground and also put up a smoked vinyl background. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgHLhYS9mv0


----------



## roybot73

Super sweet.


----------



## non_compliance

Nice vid.... tank looks great. I love how the densions like to play in the current... I had a big 800gph powerhead like that in my tank and the denisons and black rubies LOVED to mess around in the current... power head busted though! *gasp


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

That is a awesome tank,if I can get mine to look half as good I would be happy. Great job


----------



## Hussain

great tank, and amazing fish also


----------



## problemman

Nick that looks amazing!!!!! When did you get gertrudes in this tank? You know I read this everytime you update lol jeez I missed the lotus, the rainbows, what else am I not seeing?


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!



non_compliance said:


> Nice vid.... tank looks great. I love how the densions like to play in the current... I had a big 800gph powerhead like that in my tank and the denisons and black rubies LOVED to mess around in the current... power head busted though! *gasp


These guys are getting fat n lazy haha. They use to play tag and school all day long. I need to feed them less so they're not so lazy maybe haha. They still go nuts during feeding time though. 



problemman said:


> Nick that looks amazing!!!!! When did you get gertrudes in this tank? You know I read this everytime you update lol jeez I missed the lotus, the rainbows, what else am I not seeing?


I've always had this male gertrudae. He's been solo for a long time now... just never really posted him because it's always near impossible to take a good snap of him. Video works much better with this guy . I'm looking for some Gertrudae ARUIIs atm. You're seeing everything in the vid bro... not much else. :wink:


----------



## problemman

Lol okay.just making sure I'm not crazy


----------



## non_compliance

Oh, I forgot, I made a video a while ago.. let me know if you don't want this in your thread...;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvQFfkLaph8


edit: hahaha.. I forgot about this too.. the EARLY days.. lol.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky9yYcMx2iA

I thought for sure one was going to get INSIDE the powerhead... chop chop!


----------



## Fat Guy

nice video speedie. great fish too.


----------



## speedie408

non_compliance said:


> Oh, I forgot, I made a video a while ago.. let me know if you don't want this in your thread...;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvQFfkLaph8
> 
> 
> edit: hahaha.. I forgot about this too.. the EARLY days.. lol.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvQFfkLaph8
> 
> I thought for sure one was going to get INSIDE the powerhead... chop chop!


Those are the same video bro. Great looking fish btw . Those black barbs are awesome. Never seen them before. Thanks for sharing.



Fat Guy said:


> nice video speedie. great fish too.


Gracias!


----------



## problemman

Are those black ruby barbs? If so I'm going to go buy them now!


----------



## non_compliance

Whoops... copy/paste fail... here's the other vid. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky9yYcMx2iA

Yes those are black ruby barbs. Beware, I've not seen as nice of ones as I have.. hehe.. mine even weren't all that nice, as shown in the above video, then all the sudden, BAM. They're on fire! Glad to share... didn't realize people hadn't seen those! I feed dainichi too.. I hear diet makes a big difference.


[end hijack]


----------



## speedie408

Here are some photos from today. 

I'm growing a small garden of rare crypts I got from a good buddy on SFBAAPS. He says this stuff is extinct in the wild: C*ryptocoryne nurii var "Pahang Mutated"*



















C. mi Oya on the left but the small one on the right I got from Wasserpest and forgot what the name was. Is it lucens?









Synodontis petricola (left) & Syn. lucipinnis (right) - These guys are mostly nocturnal but I was lucky to see them today durring the daytime. 









These guys are in full color now compared to when I first got them. Love their colors!


----------



## problemman

Love the pahang! Must get me one Of those to try out...send it with my other order wink wink

Also the roselines look great I actually just picked three up today


----------



## Da Plant Man

I really want your tank. Can you become my 120p pimp? :hihi:

I just love the way you scaped it, its not your 'everyday' scape.


----------



## problemman

Caton said:


> I really want your tank. Can you become my 120p pimp? :hihi:
> 
> I just love the way you scaped it, its not your 'everyday' scape.


He's my pimp lmao!


----------



## rickztahone

wow, great update. love that crypt.


----------



## Rion

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful tank. Do you use a off-camera flash when you take pictures? I've been tempted to pick up a shoe flash unit and a off-camera cord so I can shoot at a higher ISO and shutter speed I just haven't gotten the funds together yet, nor convinced my wife.


----------



## Da Plant Man

problemman said:


> He's my pimp lmao!



Why can't we share? :flick:


----------



## speedie408

Thanks fellas.

problemman and Caton, I'll be happy to pimp you guys out. :hihi:



Rion said:


> Do you use a off-camera flash when you take pictures?


I'm using a remote trigger. I got the idea from jcardona after seeing his awesome shots, I had to get them for myself. Being able to shoot ISO 100 at a f/8 makes a whole world of a difference in DOF and image quality. For us planted tank photographers on a budget, I highly recommend a set of these triggers.


----------



## Rion

Ooo fancy remote flash... yeah I need to shovel out the extra bucks for a shoe flash unit. I'll have to remember that remote trigger when I do, thanks for the suggestion. I am so tired of dealing with crazy noise I get at 1600. I also need to spring for a better lens sometime too, it was fine when it was on my old 35mm SLR but I'm noticing a little grain now. I miss college and being able to borrow lenses and flash units for my camera.


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> problemman and Caton, I'll be happy to pimp you guys out. :hihi:


Lol! But listen caton, I was here first! I have seniority! Lmao

But nick really feel free to send me a baby plant of pahang to grow up


----------



## speedie408

Brad, 

Unfortunately this plant is not for sale or trade atm. PM me if you still want those shrimp.


----------



## legomaniac89

Sick tank Nick. So when are you gonna share all those rare Crypts you got with me?


----------



## non_compliance

Crypts are looking GREAT! Varigations and marking are beautiful... I'm surprised to see you keeping the tanganyikan cats in there.. very cool fish though... I have a school of 20 or so.. I need to start breeding them...  Denisons are looking great! I wish I could get some pics of mine that clear....


----------



## speedie408

legomaniac89 said:


> Sick tank Nick. So when are you gonna share all those rare Crypts you got with me?


Never!! =D



non_compliance said:


> Crypts are looking GREAT! Varigations and marking are beautiful... I'm surprised to see you keeping the tanganyikan cats in there.. very cool fish though... I have a school of 20 or so.. I need to start breeding them...  Denisons are looking great! I wish I could get some pics of mine that clear....


Thanks man! I've been keeping these synodontis cats for about 4 years now. Very cool cat! They became quite reclusive as of late so I haven't enjoyed them as I did when they were in my 40breeder.


----------



## NeuRon

What an awesome tank! Almost has a prehistoric jungle feel to it.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

Really nice. Great job.


----------



## mrchach

you are a master in your hobby


----------



## malaybiswas

No plans to cover the bare fg with anything Nick?

BTW, I will probably be in sf in late April or May, will connect with you when I'm there.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 



malaybiswas said:


> No plans to cover the bare fg with anything Nick?
> 
> BTW, I will probably be in sf in late April or May, will connect with you when I'm there.


I might swap out all the Staurogyne porto velho with eleocharis belem. We'll see.

Hit me up when you're in town.


----------



## jcardona1

Can't believe I never saw this thread!! Your tank is amazing!! Love those roselines


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I might swap out all the Staurogyne porto velho with eleocharis belem. We'll see.
> 
> Hit me up when you're in town.


I will


----------



## Da Plant Man

Am I allowed to visit to too when I go to SF later this year (maybe..)?


This tank is one of my favorites.


----------



## speedie408

jcardona1 said:


> Can't believe I never saw this thread!! Your tank is amazing!! Love those roselines


Thanks J, especially for pointing me in the right direction on fish photography. I bought those Cowboy studio triggers you showed me a while back. roud: My next purchase would be some studio lights/strobes setup. Something that I can use for portrait photography as well as aquarium photography would be SWEET! 



Caton said:


> Am I allowed to visit to too when I go to SF later this year (maybe..)?
> 
> 
> This tank is one of my favorites.


Hit me up!


----------



## chad320

Still looking good Nick! LMK if you want to swap out some rare crypts.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Still looking good Nick! LMK if you want to swap out some rare crypts.


Whatchu got? :biggrin:

______________________________________________________________

Picture update time

Some new plants were added due to my undying collectoritis disease. Plus I got tired of the all green setting of this tank. Added some reds and also yanked out all the s. porto velho cause it wasn't doing it for me anymore. Replaced it with some s. repens. 

polygonum kawagoneum









polgonum ruby









S. 049 tropica









Philippine java fern 









Fissidens fontanis









side view and more fissidens infestation 









fts









Thanks for looking.


----------



## problemman

Very nice! Love the changes!

If you ever have to much fissidens you know where to send it lol


----------



## antbug

love it! keep the updates coming.


----------



## HolyAngel

That scape looks Great! Love the recent plant choices, i just picked up some kaqagoneum and tropica not too long ago^^ 

Your tank is going to look even more awesome in a couple weeks when it grows in a bit more, looking forward to those pics!


----------



## wpgtank

very, very nice!


----------



## !shadow!

definately my fav pics:








so natural, it looks like it was done like that by nature and how it doesn't cover the branch completely but only in parts really is a master touch









l'd like to get some fissidens in my scape but it's hard trying to get enough for a good price for what i'd use it for. Anyways keep the updates coming.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!

shadow - Fissidens fontanis grows super slow for me but I find it to be pretty indestructible. I killed it off (or I thought I did) by squirting massive amounts of excel on it a while back when I was trying to rid some vermin thread algae. After a brief melt period it started growing again from bare wood/rocks all over the tank. Now it's everywhere. I'll have some to share soon. I was selling golfballs of this stuff a while back


----------



## amphirion

HOLY CRAP this tank is amazing.


----------



## toofazt

Awesome tank, love the colors!


----------



## riverbrewer

Inspirational tank! Beautiful plants and the Denison Barbs are the coolest!


----------



## malaybiswas

Dude love the changes but hopefully this won't just be a collectoritis tank  keep up the layout.

+1 on the fissidens. They are super hardy. I just got a spec with me when I moved here and they went thru all kinds of hardship and not too much attention but still keep coming back.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys.

Malay - I gave up on my original plan already because the AS2 in here is already spent. On top of that it's been crumbling into dust/mush on me. That's the main reason why I capped the front with gravel. It's helping keep the dust down but my crypts are in need of a substrate rejuvenation. I'll give it a few more months to see if things fill in.


----------



## problemman

Just get root tabs. Mine love them


----------



## ValorG

Nice tank! Weird seeing my plants in someone elses tank. Weird in a good way ;p


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Just get root tabs. Mine love them


I got some but they seem spent already after only 3-4 weeks. My crypts are showing signs of deficiency even with EI dosing. I'm going to test out some osmocote ice cubes next. 



ValorG said:


> Nice tank! Weird seeing my plants in someone elses tank. Weird in a good way ;p


Thanks ValorG. Your polygonums are super healthy. Love em!


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> I got some but they seem spent already after only 3-4 weeks. My crypts are showing signs of deficiency even with EI dosing. I'm going to test out some osmocote ice cubes next.


I'm using some off brand of those with good results.


----------



## speedie408

Brad,

Are you freezing them into icecubes to insert into the substrate or how are you doing it?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hey hit me up whenever you decide you're tired of that gorgeous lotus... :icon_mrgr


----------



## speedie408

lauraleellbp said:


> Hey hit me up whenever you decide you're tired of that gorgeous lotus... :icon_mrgr


Funny... It must be your lucky day Laura. I just noticed a little daughter plant the other day . Send me a PM if you want it.


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> Brad,
> 
> Are you freezing them into icecubes to insert into the substrate or how are you doing it?


 Freeze them and then just shove them into the roots area.


----------



## problemman

Btw put them to the glass bottom as they might float to the to of the substrate


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> I got some but they seem spent already after only 3-4 weeks. My crypts are showing signs of deficiency even with EI dosing. I'm going to test out some osmocote ice cubes next.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ValorG. Your polygonums are super healthy. Love em!


I have tried osmocote but not with much success. How much root tab are you using and in what frequency? I use DIY root tabs and they work like a charm, just too dirty when you are making them.


----------



## speedie408

How big are you guys freezing these fertcicles? I can't imagine trying to stuff a regular sized fertcicle into the substrate lol. 

Malay - what exactly is in your DIY concoction? Clay/mud??


----------



## problemman

I use the small trays like the gum drop ones. But if you don't have them then place your ferts in the corners and add water and freeze to where they stay in the corner.


Check sewingalots 55? Journal she shows you how she does her awesome root tabs. I'm seriously thinking about dousing my tank this way


----------



## g33tar

Two works to sum up this tank. Pro status.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks for the tip Brad.

g33tar - thank you! Far from a pro though. Just a regular hobbiest like everyone else. 

__________________________________________________________

I took some more macro shots for all my followers out there. Enjoy guys! 

Amano shrimp




































Calico LFBN pleco - at least that's what the lfs sold him as. 









Cardinal









Philippine java fern









Poly K









C. nurii 'mutated'


----------



## problemman

gorgeous as usual nick!


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> How big are you guys freezing these fertcicles? I can't imagine trying to stuff a regular sized fertcicle into the substrate lol.
> 
> Malay - what exactly is in your DIY concoction? Clay/mud??


Pottery clay and dry ferts. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malaybiswas

More specifically

1:1:1.5:1:2:3:6 by weight of

Kno3:kh2po4:Csm:mgso4:caso4:k2so4:clay dosed monthly. In addition liquid k and Csm daily, n and p weekly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman

malaybiswas said:


> More specifically
> 
> 1:1:1.5:1:2:3:6 by weight of
> 
> Kno3:kh2po4:Csm:mgso4:caso4:k2so4:clay dosed monthly. In addition liquid k and Csm daily, n and p weekly.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


What?! Lol


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> More specifically
> 
> 1:1:1.5:1:2:3:6 by weight of
> 
> Kno3:kh2po4:Csm:mgso4:caso4:k2so4:clay dosed monthly. In addition liquid k and Csm daily, n and p weekly.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


haha That's too much work for me bro. I'll stick to EI and whatever cheap root tabs I can get my hands on. Thanks for the info tho. I'm just too lazy.


----------



## Dempsey

Killer man! You really know your way around a camera. :icon_wink


----------



## speedie408

Dempsey said:


> Killer man! You really know your way around a camera. :icon_wink


Thanks Fedor! ooops I mean Dempsey :hihi:

Cameras aren't as hard to operate as some folks make em out to be. Just RTFM and you're golden. :icon_wink


----------



## Ben Belton

Speedie, are you using supplemental light when you take these pics?


----------



## speedie408

Ben Belton said:


> Speedie, are you using supplemental light when you take these pics?


Ben,

The last 2 sets were taken without any supplemental lighting, however the set before those (Click HERE) were taken with an off shoe remotely triggered flash. 

With a remote flash I'm able to capture a wider DOF, bringing alot more into focus and the pictures just "pop" more. However it's still fun without a flash too.


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> Ben,
> 
> The last 2 sets were taken without any supplemental lighting, however the set before those (Click HERE) were taken with an off shoe remotely triggered flash.
> 
> With a remote flash I'm able to capture a wider DOF, bringing alot more into focus and the pictures just "pop" more. However it's still fun without a flash too.


Show off lol


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> haha That's too much work for me bro. I'll stick to EI and whatever cheap root tabs I can get my hands on. Thanks for the info tho. I'm just too lazy.


I know and agree  but this has been my latest craze like hoppy with leds


----------



## Ben Belton

speedie408 said:


> With a remote flash I'm able to capture a wider DOF, bringing alot more into focus and the pictures just "pop" more.


Thanks. The only tank I have set up right now is just a "farm tank" but I'd like to get a good picture of that to post before Dempsy gets after me.  I've been mailing with a couple friends about the best way to go without breaking the bank.


----------



## Dempsey

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Fedor! ooops I mean Dempsey :hihi:
> 
> Cameras aren't as hard to operate as some folks make em out to be. Just RTFM and you're golden. :icon_wink


 
:thumbsup: I was starting to wonder if anyone knew who that was. Glad to see another fan out there!

Cameras aren't hard..... User errors I guess.:icon_redf


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Show off lol


I gotta get my moneys worth out of all this camera gear, otherwise it'll just sit and collect dust. Might as well share with everyone roud:



malaybiswas said:


> I know and agree  but this has been my latest craze like hoppy with leds


haha make me some and ship it over in a box with some dry ice! I'd be glad to try em out for you and help you market it out once you go public with your product 



Ben Belton said:


> Thanks. The only tank I have set up right now is just a "farm tank" but I'd like to get a good picture of that to post before Dempsy gets after me.  I've been mailing with a couple friends about the best way to go without breaking the bank.


Farm tank or not, as long as you're able to grow the plants the way they should be grown, you're a step ahead already. Keep selling them and your bank won't ever break. :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

Dempsey said:


> :thumbsup: I was starting to wonder if anyone knew who that was. Glad to see another fan out there!
> 
> Cameras aren't hard..... User errors I guess.:icon_redf


Fedor and Crocop... one of the best fights EVER. :thumbsup: They fought twice iirc. They're MMA Legends. How can anybody not know?


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> haha make me some and ship it over in a box with some dry ice! I'd be glad to try em out for you and help you market it out once you go public with your product


Ha, ha. I have business plans....just not in this line. But I make in bulk so that I don't have to mess with it often. No ice needed, I make sticks out of them just like Ada sticks....dry so just pop them in. I'll get some for you when I'm there in summer.


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Ha, ha. I have business plans....just not in this line. But I make in bulk so that I don't have to mess with it often. No ice needed, I make sticks out of them just like Ada sticks....dry so just pop them in. I'll get some for you when I'm there in summer.


AWESOME. I'll hold you to it. :icon_cool


----------



## malaybiswas

You got it


----------



## speedie408

You guys ready for some head bobbin?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFCfAp0VYUk


----------



## sewingalot

1. How and the world do you have the water up so high without jumpers?
2. What is the music (I like it) playing?
3. This is a great looking tank.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> 1. How and the world do you have the water up so high without jumpers?
> 2. What is the music (I like it) playing?
> 3. This is a great looking tank.


They do jump. I just happened to walk by both times that they did and picked up n tossed them back in. :icon_twis Yesterday an Amano leaped out right in front of my eyes and started crawling on the carpet. EeeeKk!

The music is called 1 minute by Arts and Kraphts Galleries. Were you bobbin you head Sara? :icon_lol:

Thank you!


----------



## problemman

Nice nick


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> They do jump. I just happened to walk by both times that they did and picked up n tossed them back in. :icon_twis Yesterday an Amano leaped out right in front of my eyes and started crawling on the carpet. EeeeKk!


Are you no longer using your mesh top?


----------



## problemman

I was just thinking that!


----------



## speedie408

I took it off a long time ago after my last Mac died. Surprisingly the Roselines are not big jumpers. They jump mainly because they get accidentally spooked and so far they've adjusted well to my kids stomping around the living room. I've also been doing a good job at teaching my 2yo to respect the tank a little more. He actually knows all the fish by type. haha


----------



## non_compliance

Sick.

Fav tank on this forum.

h8 u.


----------



## Gatekeeper

This tank has had some serious evolution. Delightful to look through this journal and see it evolve the way it has. Those rare crypts are something else. Such amazing coloration.

Any major changes on the horizon?

Video was awesome btw, and I was totally head bobbing!

~Glenn


----------



## NJAquaBarren

Looks great.


----------



## speedie408

*NC* - Whoa!! That's a big statement bro haha. Thanks from the bottom of my heart brother! 

*Glenn* - My tanks are always changing man. I'm fidgety... what can I say haha. These crypts are absolutely gorgeous indeed. I try my best to relay to you folks how these beautiful plants look in real life through pictures/video the best to my ability. Thanks for staying with the journal! 

Changes?... actually I've been really wanting to redo this tank because of the damn ADA ASII that's been breaking up on me. It's pretty much depleted of any signs of nutrients which has been making it a challenge to keep my crypts happy due to them being heavy root feeders. It's just a matter of time.  

The music was perfect wasn't it lol. 

*NJAB* - Thanks bud.

Thanks for the kind words guys! Very much appreciated!


----------



## sewingalot

Now I really don't want Amanos.  That song is awesome, but at first I thought you said head banging, so I was totally expecting heavy metal. 

So why do you guys love ADA ASII so much if it breaks up on you? Just curious what that means, really.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Now I really don't want Amanos.  That song is awesome, but at first I thought you said head banging, so I was totally expecting heavy metal.
> 
> So why do you guys love ADA ASII so much if it breaks up on you? Just curious what that means, really.


Haaha roud: However, I do listen to a tiny bit of Atreyu. 

The word is "loved" not love Sara. I liked it for what it was on paper. In reality it literally becomes a pile of manure after 3 months use. This is why ADA just recently (as announced by ADG) discontinued ASII, and I think ASI as well. The soil (ASII) just didn't live up to what ADA was promising. Now I'm stuck with 5 9L bags of ASI that I bought in Dec due to the previous announcement that ADA prices for 2011 were going way up. What does ADA do? They now tell us they are changing their substrates all together for something BETTER. This is all Bull feces if you ask me. :thumbsdow


----------



## problemman

Should just go with soil in the bottom with a cap of gravel.cheaper and last longer


----------



## dxiong5

I really don't understand what's going on with AquaSoil at the moment - there are so many listed on the sites, additionally it seems they will still carry ASI. And are there people willing to try out the new "Improved Type" for reviews? I too have a brand new unopened bag of ASI purchased before the price increase that is now just sitting, though I do have plans for it.

Nick, if you're looking to sell your bags, I may be interested - redoing my 6 20L for shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Should just go with soil in the bottom with a cap of gravel.cheaper and last longer


This I haven't tried yet. I was tempted after seeing Lego's old 40B with that stuff, but I ended up going on an ADA binge since AFA is so close by. I'll have to try this one day.  Same with MTS. 



dxiong5 said:


> I really don't understand what's going on with AquaSoil at the moment - there are so many listed on the sites, additionally it seems they will still carry ASI. And are there people willing to try out the new "Improved Type" for reviews? I too have a brand new unopened bag of ASI purchased before the price increase that is now just sitting, though I do have plans for it.
> 
> Nick, if you're looking to sell your bags, I may be interested - redoing my 6 20L for shrimp.


Beats me bro. I'm on the same boat. Maybe it's all a scheme to get their old stock depleted ASAP so they cover their losses (if any). It's all business! Now the company is fatter and happier that they scared folks into stocking up on old stock after a lie was publicized. What do I know though... I never took a class of business in my life. :icon_lol:

If AFA will trade these ASI bags for the new "improved" bags, I'd go that route... if not, I'll end up using them. ASI has been great, except with our liquid rock tap here, it leaches allot of tanins/humic acid turning the water pee yellow.


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> This I haven't tried yet. I was tempted after seeing Lego's old 40B with that stuff, but I ended up going on an ADA binge since AFA is so close by. I'll have to try this one day.  Same with MTS.


Here is your chance bro! Literally I took some organic soil sifted it.the it in the bottom and put turface (wish I went black gravel but who cares) on top and filled the tank. My crypts love it. I just dose potassium and iron.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Don't get rid of that ASI.

Something for you to consider (and just a thought)
Use a combination of Mineralized Topsoil and the ASI. Now before I get lynched by the ADA crowd or strung up by the MS crowd, here me out.

Mineralized topsoil is incredible for its long term nutrients that it provides. If done properly, people have used the substrate for years upon years. 

The aquasoil is always great for the initial tank start up as well as getting those immediate nutrient supplies to the roots (which can sometimes take a while for the MS to be a factor for during initial planting).

So, the longevity of the MS with the upstart benefits of the AS seems like a win win to me. Cap the whole thing with your favorite cosmetic substrate and call it a day. This idea is a Cryptocoryne dream if you ask me.

Just something to ponder!


But in the meantime, if your crypts are suffering that badly, you can make small one inch MS power balls. Simply mix up MS with a good amount of clay to make a ball. It should be firm enough to roll a ball, but not to hard that you cant rip it apart (kind of like that wabi-kasu-whatever-you-call-it). Freeze them up and plug them in the soil. You could even mix in some of the ASI material with it if your feeling crazy. Kind of like a little Cryptocoryne nutrient ball smorgasbord.

Or you can go generic and just buy root tabs or root medic stuff. LOL!


----------



## problemman

Nick don't waste your money on that rootmedic crap. I like the idea of the mix of substrates


----------



## speedie408

Gatekeeper said:


> Don't get rid of that ASI.
> 
> Something for you to consider (and just a thought)
> Use a combination of Mineralized Topsoil and the ASI. Now before I get lynched by the ADA crowd or strung up by the MS crowd, here me out.
> 
> Mineralized topsoil is incredible for its long term nutrients that it provides. If done properly, people have used the substrate for years upon years.
> 
> The aquasoil is always great for the initial tank start up as well as getting those immediate nutrient supplies to the roots (which can sometimes take a while for the MS to be a factor for during initial planting).
> 
> So, the longevity of the MS with the upstart benefits of the AS seems like a win win to me. Cap the whole thing with your favorite cosmetic substrate and call it a day. This idea is a Cryptocoryne dream if you ask me.
> 
> Just something to ponder!
> 
> 
> But in the meantime, if your crypts are suffering that badly, you can make small one inch MS power balls. Simply mix up MS with a good amount of clay to make a ball. It should be firm enough to roll a ball, but not to hard that you cant rip it apart (kind of like that wabi-kasu-whatever-you-call-it). Freeze them up and plug them in the soil. You could even mix in some of the ASI material with it if your feeling crazy. Kind of like a little Cryptocoryne nutrient ball smorgasbord.


Thank you sir! roud:



problemman said:


> Nick don't waste your money on that rootmedic crap. I like the idea of the mix of substrates


lol care to elaborate bro? I'd like to know :biggrin:.


----------



## problemman

Its in my opinion just cheap osmocote in these capsules that don't break open half the time and when they do they float to the top of the gravel.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Gatekeeper said:


> Don't get rid of that ASI.
> 
> Something for you to consider (and just a thought)
> Use a combination of Mineralized Topsoil and the ASI.


I did this in one of my tanks. MTS on the bottom, capped with ASI. Looks great and cost half of what it would have if I'd one it all with ASI.


----------



## chad320

Nick, I use a mix of AS and MTS. I dont even get leaf melt anymore moving them around. The crypts have also got more dimples in the leaves and noticeably larger leaves. I also use a secret clay as a first layer and the crypts wrap their roots around it. I'd send you some RAOK for the cost of shipping to try out if you like. Even supposedly hard to grow and rare crypts grow like mad in this stuff.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Nick, I use a mix of AS and MTS. I dont even get leaf melt anymore moving them around. The crypts have also got more dimples in the leaves and noticeably larger leaves. I also use a secret clay as a first layer and the crypts wrap their roots around it. I'd send you some RAOK for the cost of shipping to try out if you like. Even supposedly hard to grow and rare crypts grow like mad in this stuff.


DUDE!!! I'll paypal you right now! haha Send me some man! I'd love to try out your stuff. Thank you for even offering. My crypts have been going through multiple phases of melt due to this wacked out ASII, it aint even funny. I've been using crappy "anonymous" root tabs and they seem to only work for 3-4 weeks and back to melting the crypts go. I need a lasting solution, not a 1 month band aid. 

What's your paypal? :bounce::biggrin:

Thanks for the help guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## chad320

Ill get you some. If you dont want to rescape you could try the frozen ball trick with it. I havent tried it like that, only as a first layer. I dont see where it would be any different tho. I cant wait to see your crypts jump like mine did


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Ill get you some. If you dont want to rescape you could try the frozen ball trick with it. I havent tried it like that, only as a first layer. I dont see where it would be any different tho. I cant wait to see your crypts jump like mine did


Sent you some cash bro. 

So are their any special instructions on using this "stuff" that I should know about?


----------



## chad320

No. Nothing special that I can think of. I boiled it to kill anything alive in it so you wont have to. I just sprinkled a layer of chunks on the bottom and capped it with MTS and AS mix and capped that with Eco to hold it down for my plecos and cories.


----------



## sewingalot

speedie408 said:


> Haaha roud: However, I do listen to a tiny bit of Atreyu.
> 
> The word is "loved" not love Sara. I liked it for what it was on paper. In reality it literally becomes a pile of manure after 3 months use. This is why ADA just recently (as announced by ADG) discontinued ASII, and I think ASI as well. The soil (ASII) just didn't live up to what ADA was promising. Now I'm stuck with 5 9L bags of ASI that I bought in Dec due to the previous announcement that ADA prices for 2011 were going way up. What does ADA do? They now tell us they are changing their substrates all together for something BETTER. This is all Bull feces if you ask me. :thumbsdow


I'm more into Nightwish nowadays, metal opera. The rest went a little too death for me. 

Anyway, I love my florabase. I've had it over a year or so and it's done great. What are you thinking about changing your substrate to? The MTS is my favorite just because it's consistent for me. I don't do much more than feed the tank and top off. Can't ask for more.


----------



## Gatekeeper

speedie408 said:


> My crypts have been going through multiple phases of melt due to this wacked out ASII, it aint even funny.


You positive its the aquasoil? Come to think of it, I must say that I have had cycles of growth in my crypts from time to time. Almost as if they hit a terminal point of growth and then die back. 


Sidebar banter:
I am going to throw out a weirdo coincidence here, but I have noticed way different growth periods in my crypts through different seasons of the year. I believe a lot of it is my water (coincident with different levels of rainfall and of course the types of soil runoff), but I certainly think that sunlight in my house has a lot to do with it. I wonder if some of you other crypt keepers experience similar things. Something to kick around in your head. I am probably a complete lunatic (Sara, keep your mouth shut), but I like to think there is some validity to it. Also gives me an excuse if the plants start taking a dive. LOL!


----------



## Gatekeeper

chad320 said:


> No. Nothing special that I can think of. I boiled it to kill anything alive in it so you wont have to. I just sprinkled a layer of chunks on the bottom and capped it with MTS and AS mix and capped that with Eco to hold it down for my plecos and cories.


Did you mix it up into a cake batter and break down the clay into the MTS?


----------



## chad320

I sprinkled 3 tanks on the bottom, capped it with MTS and AS them capped with Eco. Then I watered it with a flower watering can until the substrate was submerged before moving on to the plate method. Its grey so I didnt want any to bleed through. I also hasnt affected my Ph at all. I use RO water and its steady at 6.0-6.5. I experimented with it first for 6 months and was pleased when tearing it down so I added it to 3 more tanks.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> No. Nothing special that I can think of. I boiled it to kill anything alive in it so you wont have to. I just sprinkled a layer of chunks on the bottom and capped it with MTS and AS mix and capped that with Eco to hold it down for my plecos and cories.


Thanks again Chad! I'll holler at you when it arrives. Just so I'm straight, all I have to do is freeze it solid into little 1" cubes/circles and stuff em all over the tank at least 1" down? Right? 



sewingalot said:


> I'm more into Nightwish nowadays, metal opera. The rest went a little too death for me.
> 
> Anyway, I love my florabase. I've had it over a year or so and it's done great. What are you thinking about changing your substrate to? The MTS is my favorite just because it's consistent for me. I don't do much more than feed the tank and top off. Can't ask for more.


Metal opera? never even heard of it... wow. Something I'll have to look up :eek5::biggrin:

Well, I was just planning to redo the entire tank with the 5 bags of ADA ASI that I already have, but now I'm leaning towards what you guys have been telling me so I can save a few bags of AS for later use. The only problem I foresee is that I live in an apartment and I have no real estate to be drying tarps full of Top Soil outdoors. When it comes to MTS I am pretty much lost still, believe it or not. I'll have to drag my lazy behind and go read the entire MTS thread I guess lol. Or can I just use something like Miracle Grow Organic Choice , topped off with ASI?



Gatekeeper said:


> You positive its the aquasoil? Come to think of it, I must say that I have had cycles of growth in my crypts from time to time. Almost as if they hit a terminal point of growth and then die back.
> 
> 
> Sidebar banter:
> I am going to throw out a weirdo coincidence here, but I have noticed way different growth periods in my crypts through different seasons of the year. I believe a lot of it is my water (coincident with different levels of rainfall and of course the types of soil runoff), but I certainly think that sunlight in my house has a lot to do with it. I wonder if some of you other crypt keepers experience similar things. Something to kick around in your head. I am probably a complete lunatic (Sara, keep your mouth shut), but I like to think there is some validity to it. Also gives me an excuse if the plants start taking a dive. LOL!


I'm pinning it on the ASII because in my case, the root tabs I've been using do help (for 3-4 weeks). They bounce back with new growth after the root tabs go in. 

I think (and this is just my opinion) in a controlled aquarium environment, plants don't exhibit their natural seasonal behavior unless you can replicate some of the drastic climate changes that occur in their natural habitat. Then again, what do I know... I'm no plant biologist. :eek5: 

Lunatics tend to have pretty high IQ's... have you measured yours lately? :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Gatekeeper said:


> (Sara, keep your mouth shut)


Glenn - Sure thing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhrfhjLd9e4&feature=related

Speedie, you are missing out, on some interesting music. :icon_cool 

I've not done soil without mineralizing it first, but many people have and love it. As far as reading mineralized soil, anything AaronT and Scmurphy write is the stuff to pay attention to. Everything else is moot, since Sean came up with it and AaronT wrote it up for us all to enjoy. Not that there isn't good information from others, this is just what I've figured out after listening to others and screwing it up the first time around.

I like Glenn's idea the best so far.


----------



## Gatekeeper

speedie408 said:


> Just so I'm straight, all I have to do is freeze it solid into little 1" cubes/circles and stuff em all over the tank at least 1" down? Right?


Yea, I would get it in as much as you can, enough that the algae crew wont dig it up.



> The only problem I foresee is that I live in an apartment and I have no real estate to be drying tarps full of Top Soil outdoors.


There is a guy in the SnS that sells ready made packages relatively cheap if doing it yourself is not practical.



> Or can I just use something like Miracle Grow Organic Choice , topped off with ASI?


I believe Laura uses the Miracle Grow with great success. I have not personally used it. 



> I'm pinning it on the ASII because in my case, the root tabs I've been using do help (for 3-4 weeks). They bounce back with new growth after the root tabs go in.


Case Closed. :thumbsup:



> Lunatics tend to have pretty high IQ's... have you measured yours lately? :hihi:


LOL! 



sewingalot said:


> Glenn - Sure thing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhrfhjLd9e4&feature=related


So fresh. :iamwithst


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Amazing looking tank! I am about to get a new 24" ada, I definitely want to do something similar, have my driftwood mostly in middle, some rocks out front, with empty-ish space on the right and left. 

Great work!


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Speedie, you are missing out, on some interesting music. :icon_cool
> 
> I've not done soil without mineralizing it first, but many people have and love it. As far as reading mineralized soil, anything AaronT and Scmurphy write is the stuff to pay attention to. Everything else is moot, since Sean came up with it and AaronT wrote it up for us all to enjoy. Not that there isn't good information from others, this is just what I've figured out after listening to others and screwing it up the first time around.
> 
> I like Glenn's idea the best so far.


I think I'm just going to try Miracle Grow Organic topped off with ASI and see how it does for me. It's only going to be a farm so it'll be a good experiment.  I'll keep post up a new journal once it's up n running. :thumbsup:



Gatekeeper said:


> Yea, I would get it in as much as you can, enough that the algae crew wont dig it up.
> 
> *Yeah I've got 3" substrate in the front and about 5" in the rear so there's plenty of room to shove the ferts down under. *
> 
> There is a guy in the SnS that sells ready made packages relatively cheap if doing it yourself is not practical.
> 
> *I remember seeing that a long time ago.... do you happen to have the link handy since you do have super human powers? haha*
> 
> I believe Laura uses the Miracle Grow with great success. I have not personally used it.
> 
> *I'll have to talk to Laura...  Thanks brother! *





chiefroastbeef said:


> Amazing looking tank! I am about to get a new 24" ada, I definitely want to do something similar, have my driftwood mostly in middle, some rocks out front, with empty-ish space on the right and left.
> 
> Great work!


Thank you for the kind words Sir! Good luck with your new tank, and most important, HAVE FUN! :thumbsup:


----------



## glndrifts

Hi Nick!


----------



## chris.rivera3

Hey Nick!!! just saw the video and it looks sick!!! I love all the water circulation and the plants and crypts swaying....what filters are you using now??? any new equipment or all the same stuff from page 1?


----------



## chad320

FWIW, some plants will show seasonal charachteristics if you bump your lights up or down an hour accordingly with the seasons. Aponogetons are notorious for it. If its a crypt farm they will benefit from growing emergent for a month or two outdoors in the summer.


----------



## speedie408

glndrifts said:


> Hi Nick!


Glen!! There you are! :icon_cool :thumbsup:



chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nick!!! just saw the video and it looks sick!!! I love all the water circulation and the plants and crypts swaying....what filters are you using now??? any new equipment or all the same stuff from page 1?


Thanks Chris. All the filtration and flow equipment are still as listed on the first page. 



chad320 said:


> FWIW, some plants will show seasonal charachteristics if you bump your lights up or down an hour accordingly with the seasons. Aponogetons are notorious for it. If its a crypt farm they will benefit from growing emergent for a month or two outdoors in the summer.


I'll be putting my emersed setups outside in the summer to save on electricity for sure. They're only 10g tanks so moving won't be an issue. I just wish I had room for a big greenhouse in a big backyard. That would be [email protected]!


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> I'll be putting my emersed setups outside in the summer to save on electricity for sure. They're only 10g tanks so moving won't be an issue. I just wish I had room for a big greenhouse in a big backyard. That would be [email protected]!


Planning on doing this this year!


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Planning on doing this this year!


What? The big greenhouse? :angel: roud:

Or putting plants outside for the summer? lol


----------



## problemman

Both.


----------



## speedie408

For my peeps! 

Making use of my awesome toy the Canon 60D. The previous video to this next one was shot with my iPhone for an overall perspective. Now ladies and gentlemen, I'll take you a bit deeper and more intimate into the realm of, "River Wild". This next clip is best viewed with HIGH speed internet @ 1080p resolution. Hope you all enjoy it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWbkoeiCpFg

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## rickztahone

speedie408 said:


> For my peeps!
> 
> Making use of my awesome toy the Canon 60D. The previous video to this next one was shot with my iPhone for an overall perspective. Now ladies and gentlemen, I'll take you a bit deeper and more intimate into the realm of, "River Wild". This next clip is best viewed with HIGH speed internet @ 1080p resolution. Hope you all enjoy it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWbkoeiCpFg
> 
> THANKS GUYS!


awesome vid! that 60D is superb!


----------



## problemman

Nick,
Simply awesome video! I watched it 2 times because I truly felt like I was in an asian stream snorkeling. That's the best way to describe it


----------



## chad320

Nice work Nick!! Man your rummies a FAT! I also didnt notice how many Nuriis you have in there. They look great, why do you think you have growth problems? Are they kicking out leaves slowly? In the shot with your plec, is that mini pellia on your driftwood? I want to video mine now. Thanks alot. More $$ dumped into this hobby, lol.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Nice work Nick!! Man your rummies a FAT! I also didnt notice how many Nuriis you have in there. They look great, why do you think you have growth problems? Are they kicking out leaves slowly? In the shot with your plec, is that mini pellia on your driftwood? I want to video mine now. Thanks alot. More $$ dumped into this hobby, lol.


I constantly trim off all the ragged malnourished leaves. I'm kinda OCD like that haha. Most of the new growth comes out stunted and after the leaf gets out I cut it off as well. And yes the new growth has been alot slower to kick out due to the dead substrate. 

The stuff on the DW is Fissidens fontanis. It maintains the "trimmed" look because my Roselines like to munch on certain higher flow areas of the tank where they hang out and the fissidens just so happens to be there for them to graze. :icon_mrgr

Your welcome :biggrin: Buy a Canon! :hihi:



problemman said:


> Nick,
> Simply awesome video! I watched it 2 times because I truly felt like I was in an asian stream snorkeling. That's the best way to describe it


haha "an asian stream snorkeling" ? Love the discription Brad, except Cardinals and some of the other fish are South American/N. American/ :icon_lol: 



rickztahone said:


> awesome vid! that 60D is superb!


Thanks Rick!


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> haha "an asian stream snorkeling" ? Love the discription Brad, except Cardinals and some of the other fish are South American/N. American/ :icon_lol:


Hey cut me some slack! The roselines are the main focus in that tank really.and all the crypts and the ferns...hence the asia thing lol


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Hey cut me some slack! The roselines are the main focus in that tank really.and all the crypts and the ferns...hence the asia thing lol


:biggrin::icon_lol:


----------



## glndrifts

hehe, lucky me i get to see it in person.  now i'm thinking i should bring a snorkel over.


----------



## legomaniac89

Sweetness...this tank looks better every time I see it


----------



## speedie408

glndrifts said:


> hehe, lucky me i get to see it in person.  now i'm thinking i should bring a snorkel over.


Bring it over Glen. I'll take a pic of you with your head underwater for your new desktop background. haha :icon_lol:



legomaniac89 said:


> Sweetness...this tank looks better every time I see it


It's just your imagination Adam.  It's actually getting worst haha. My crypts aren't growing right atm.


----------



## malaybiswas

Nice vid. How r u taking care of the substrate problem?


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome video Nick, love the fissidens at 1:53.


----------



## sewingalot

I feel like I visited the zoo! Awesome video. That pleco is fine.


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Nice vid. How r u taking care of the substrate problem?


Chad is sending me some of his diy root ferts. Hopefully that'll help out my crypts. 



dxiong5 said:


> Awesome video Nick, love the fissidens at 1:53.


Thanks Don! That fissidens kinda lodged itself there and grew in that spot on it's own. There's actually lots of small patches like this growing all over the DW. 



sewingalot said:


> I feel like I visited the zoo! Awesome video. That pleco is fine.


Thanks Sara.


----------



## malaybiswas

off topic...just came across this pic and the fissidens on the dw looks like like yours. thought would share here...some nice setups this guy has going
http://jmorgan.zenfolio.com/p109119093/h103aac2d#h145f80b9
Sorry about the (slight) highjack


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> off topic...just came across this pic and the fissidens on the dw looks like like yours. thought would share here...some nice setups this guy has going
> http://jmorgan.zenfolio.com/p109119093/h103aac2d#h145f80b9
> Sorry about the (slight) highjack


Thanks for sharing Malay. roud:


----------



## problemman

malaybiswas said:


> off topic...just came across this pic and the fissidens on the dw looks like like yours. thought would share here...some nice setups this guy has going
> http://jmorgan.zenfolio.com/p109119093/h103aac2d#h145f80b9
> Sorry about the (slight) highjack


Isn't that bigsticks tank? I saw it in my plant book and I'm pretty sure that tank is his


----------



## jcardona1

Man that video is fantastic! One thing I've never really gotten into was video. I should give it a try since my D90 does HD video also. Great job!


----------



## speedie408

jcardona1 said:


> Man that video is fantastic! One thing I've never really gotten into was video. I should give it a try since my D90 does HD video also. Great job!


Thanks bro. Means much coming from a 'Pro' photographer :thumbsup:. Video is only getting bigger from what I've been seeing lately from DSLR users. The ability to capture DOF utilizing the vast array of lenses we have at our disposal gives the amateur a chance to become just as artistic as the pros. I've linked it before on here but over at Vimeo there's a whole group of folks that shoot amazing videos using DSLRs only. You should check it out. Awesome stuff to be seen there!


----------



## jcardona1

Pro haha, not even close!! My problem is the manual focus. I'm just not good at focusing manually, and it shows in my videos!


----------



## speedie408

jcardona1 said:


> Pro haha, not even close!! My problem is the manual focus. I'm just not good at focusing manually, and it shows in my videos!


The huge swivel screen on the 60D plays a big role with nailing that aspect down . Takes a bit of practice still. 

Didn't you get some work published by NG? That means you're pro


----------



## macclellan

sweet vid man



but the music... is painful.


----------



## speedie408

macclellan said:


> sweet vid man
> 
> 
> 
> but the music... is painful.


Mac lol 

I do apologize if the music isn't your thing. I hope you muted it lol. :tongue:

Thanks never the less.


----------



## Hyzer

Love the tank, fish, and camera. The crypts look great, and it must be nice as far as maintenance is concerned.


----------



## macclellan

speedie408 said:


> Mac lol
> 
> I do apologize if the music isn't your thing. I hope you muted it lol. :tongue:
> 
> Thanks never the less.


 Yes, the music made me feel inspired... to hit the mute button on my MBP, and the first new ager I run into.


----------



## speedie408

Hyzer said:


> Love the tank, fish, and camera. The crypts look great, and it must be nice as far as maintenance is concerned.


Dude... you don't even know. Maintenance is pretty much dosing EI and doing the reg weekly WC. That's about it. Oh and I give it a light trim once a month. Super easy compared to my old collectoritis stem tank 
(not that stems are bad). :bounce: Thanks! 



macclellan said:


> Yes, the music made me feel inspired... to hit the mute button on my MBP, and the first new ager I run into.


lol if you don't mind me asking man... how old are you?


----------



## macclellan

speedie408 said:


> lol if you don't mind me asking man... How old are you?


 32, but "New Ager" has nothing to do with age (it doesn't mean "young people")... it's that late 20th century eastern-western fusion 'metaphysical' psycho-babble that the music reminded me of: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Age


----------



## speedie408

macclellan said:


> 32, but "New Ager" has nothing to do with age (it doesn't mean "young people")... it's that late 20th century eastern-western fusion 'metaphysical' psycho-babble that the music reminded me of: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Age


Ahhhh gotcha haha. Makes sense now. Learned something new. Wiki gave a great description and I'll agree, the music does have that vibe to it  

You're actually not as old as I thought you'd be. roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Okay, now that Mac opened that can of worms, I've gotta tell you, Speedie - that song was like Brittney Spears meets Sarah McLaughlin. :hihi: I usually like your taste in music, too. _(Runs to hide behind LauraLee!)_


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hey.... *looks behind me*

I liked the vid AND the music! I had to pause my Enya to hear the vid music though.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Okay, now that Mac opened that can of worms, I've gotta tell you, Speedie - that song was like Brittney Spears meets Sarah McLaughlin. :hihi: I usually like your taste in music, too. _(Runs to hide behind LauraLee!)_


Just kick a guy while he's down won't you haha. I'm throwing together some Metal opera (?) in my next vid just for you :icon_mrgr



lauraleellbp said:


> Hey.... *looks behind me*
> 
> I liked the vid AND the music! I had to pause my Enya to hear the vid music though.


Man O man lol

forgive me PLEASE... I was just trying to give it that "intimate" feel. :icon_redf:flick:


----------



## problemman

sewingalot said:


> Okay, now that Mac opened that can of worms, I've gotta tell you, Speedie - that song was like Brittney Spears meets Sarah McLaughlin. :hihi: I usually like your taste in music, too. _(Runs to hide behind LauraLee!)_


Lmao good one sara!


----------



## speedie408

Britney Spears is "intimate"... isn't she?


----------



## lauraleellbp

I've never desired to be intimate with her so I couldn't say.

ROFL


----------



## macclellan

ROFL Sara. Give the kid a break, he is from California. 



speedie408 said:


> You're actually not as old as I thought you'd be. roud:


Heh, am I that grumpy?


----------



## sewingalot

LOL. Okay, I'll behave. But only cause you told me to, Mac. Wait.....who's the moderator here? :help:


----------



## speedie408

hahaha clowns all of you! 

Mac - what does living in CA have to do with all this? You live in Tennessee... it's all coming to me now


----------



## lauraleellbp

If you live in CA it's less likely we're related. Now, Mac, Sewing and I, we're probably all third cousins.


----------



## sewingalot

ROFLOL, Laura! You know I am just trying to get you to post more so my posts don't look so high in comparison, don't you? Speedie, I want a new video with some 80's music! Like Joan Jett.


----------



## speedie408

Laura - that explains it best  hehe

Sara - Joan Jett... NOTED! I will do that only cause you put in a special request


----------



## lauraleellbp

sewingalot said:


> ROFLOL, Laura! You know I am just trying to get you to post more so my posts don't look so high in comparison, don't you? Speedie, I want a new video with some 80's music! Like Joan Jett.


Shoot- you'd better not take any sleeping meds, then- you gotta lot of typing to do! 

*going to google Joan Jett*

ETA - OOOhhhh Crimson & Clover!


----------



## speedie408

macclellan said:


> ROFL Sara. Give the kid a break, he is from California.
> 
> 
> Heh, am I that grumpy?


I'm actually your age bro :icon_mrgr 

Just don't really act it 

And yes, you need to lighten up a little bit **runs n hides behind Sara**


----------



## sewingalot

lauraleellbp said:


> Shoot- you'd better not take any sleeping meds, then- you gotta lot of typing to do!
> 
> *going to google Joan Jett*
> 
> ETA - OOOhhhh Crimson & Clover!


Exactly! Joan Jett is HAWT! (Do people use this anymore?) Hey, where is nonc? He's in his early 30's two. We could call ourselves the brat pack! 



speedie408 said:


> I'm actually your age bro :icon_mrgr
> 
> Just don't really act it
> 
> And yes, you need to lighten up a little bit **runs n hides behind Sara**


I agree with Speedie, Mac. Must be the philosophical thinking. ***taking Speedie to run and hide behind a tree that feel in a forest with no one around to hear it***


----------



## macclellan

About Cali: I just meant that lots of new agers are from there, or have moved there.

I'm not from East TN, just here for school, so not inbred.  I'm mixed Scottish - Pennsylvania dutch ancestry from NE Ohio. I'll cheer up once I leave TN next year, but as a Browns and Cavs fan, I have every right to be bitter. 

Yeah, post a new video with some 80's music, like some Devo. They're from Akron too, and besides, Devo rocked in 1973 and Devo STILL rocks.


----------



## lauraleellbp

*has a sinking feeling I'm the oldest one in this conversation again*

Who do I get to hide behind?


----------



## speedie408

macclellan said:


> About Cali: I just meant that lots of new agers are from there, or have moved there.
> 
> I'm not from East TN, just here for school, so not inbred.  I'm mixed Scottish - Pennsylvania dutch ancestry from NE Ohio. I'll cheer up once I leave TN next year.
> 
> Yeah, post a new video with some 80's music, like some Devo. They're from Akron too, and besides, Devo rocked in 1973 and Devo STILL rocks.


I'll NOTE Devo as well bro.  All fun n games so no harm no foul. Even though CA is a pretty big ethnic melting pot compared to all other states. 



lauraleellbp said:


> *has a sinking feeling I'm the oldest one in this conversation again*
> 
> Who do I get to hide behind?


How old are you Laura? 35? :icon_mrgr


----------



## lauraleellbp

I'm not telling and Sara had better not, either!

I like Devo! But I'd like Depeche Mode better. I like my alternative darker and kinda grimey.


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, yeah, Devo and Depeche Mode and I LOVE The Cure. "Show me, show me, show me" videos with some 80's tunes. (Psst. Laura's really young but I'm 108....) I want to move to California! I always imagined moving out of Southern Ohio to either Ca or Ny. Instead, I ended up across the river.


----------



## lauraleellbp

*smacks Sara* (but secretly wants to be her)

Oh yeah I forgot I'm a Mod- I can go edit that can't I... BRB


----------



## sewingalot

I'm reporting you. Oh, wait, I can EDIT you! :flick:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Awww c'mon, that was funny!

*hides behind Speedie*


----------



## sewingalot

*High Five* Loving it. You know, my evil master plan is working. Look at that post count. Sorry Speedie, lol.


----------



## speedie408

Haha thanks guys for playing tag in my thread. Come back anytime 

No need for apologies... You're mods for Pete's sake! Haha


----------



## lauraleellbp

Anytime you need wafflejacking you just LMK, Speedie! For you, it's free, even! :hihi: :help:


----------



## speedie408

Ok now you're making me crave waffles for some odd reason. And I'm usually a pancakes guy. I should hit up Denny's for a midnight snack. THANKS Laura!!


----------



## karatekid14

Come on lauraleellbp you can do it! Only 29 more posts. Ha, I am still trying to get past algae grower (I don't even have algea in my tank) Good luck!


----------



## TankZen

Hey sweet tank!! I like the mini one too! What GPH is your Hydor Koralia? Just watched your video... your flow looks nice in this tank!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Did you make that Dennys run last night, Speedie?

Last time I got a blueberry pancakes craving my hubby and I ended up at IHOP at midnight, for a completely hilarious comedy of errors of events LOL

And I think we need to spam Sara's journals- she only needs THREE more posts! :icon_cool


----------



## speedie408

TankZen said:


> Hey sweet tank!! I like the mini one too! What GPH is your Hydor Koralia? Just watched your video... your flow looks nice in this tank!


Thanks man. The Koralia 1 is rated at 400gph. I've got LOTS of flow in this tank for sure  That's why I don't keep flat bodied fish such as discus, otherwise I'd have a few in there. 



lauraleellbp said:


> Did you make that Dennys run last night, Speedie?
> 
> Last time I got a blueberry pancakes craving my hubby and I ended up at IHOP at midnight, for a completely hilarious comedy of errors of events LOL
> 
> And I think we need to spam Sara's journals- she only needs THREE more posts! :icon_cool


I ended up fighting off the urge and ate a pickle instead since I'm trying to work on my figure. :eek5: It was pretty tough though. 

I'll leave the spamming to you MODS  :hihi: j/k


----------



## sewingalot

A pickle instead of a waffle? Wow. You have will power. So, now that I have requested metal opera, joan jett and pretty much anything 80's, I think you need to get to work on a video. I bet you didn't know you were taking requests. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Sara,

I love pickles  what can I say. 

Your wish is my command . The only problem I might run into is copyright infringement with loading some songs onto Youtube. Some may go through and some def won't. It's gonna take some time so bare with me.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Substituting pickles for waffles should be a crime. :thumbsdow


----------



## speedie408

lauraleellbp said:


> Substituting pickles for waffles should be a crime. :thumbsdow


----------



## chad320

Sara started a recipe thread and I put my pickled egg recipe on there so at least pickles can still be breakfast food


----------



## ExReefer

speedie408 said:


> Thanks man. The Koralia 1 is rated at 400gph. I've got LOTS of flow in this tank for sure  That's why I don't keep flat bodied fish such as discus, otherwise I'd have a few in there.


Discus don't mind the flow. I've been keeping discus for about two years now. I recently cut way back on my stock to keeping just four adult wild brown discus in a low tech 75G planted tank. I have two Eheim canisters on that tank and my discus thrive. If you go with adult discus (which I highly recommend) they are strong fish and the flow is no big deal. Heck, you had Altum Angels in there with all that flow. A group of wild discus would look fantastic in your tank. I say go for it! Weekly water changes will be fine with adult discus.


----------



## problemman

Ugh oh nick you got someone else telling you to get discus. but he is right a small group of brown discus would look great...idk about wild ones but maybe some tefe discus would look nice. I know a guy I can get you some from and ship to you


----------



## speedie408

ExReefer said:


> Discus don't mind the flow. I've been keeping discus for about two years now. I recently cut way back on my stock to keeping just four adult wild brown discus in a low tech 75G planted tank. I have two Eheim canisters on that tank and my discus thrive. If you go with adult discus (which I highly recommend) they are strong fish and the flow is no big deal. Heck, you had Altum Angels in there with all that flow. A group of wild discus would look fantastic in your tank. I say go for it! Weekly water changes will be fine with adult discus.


I wish I could say that I kept Altums in this tank... they came infected with some sort of unknown disease and died within a week . They also killed off all my other expensive Betta Macs with that disease... I know I know, should've QT'd! Never again... anyway I know local folks who keep discus and they tell me the opposite of what you're saying haha. Got any video footage of your high flow discus tank :hihi: ? I'd be interested to take a peep.



problemman said:


> Ugh oh nick you got someone else telling you to get discus. but he is right a small group of brown discus would look great...idk about wild ones but maybe some tefe discus would look nice. I know a guy I can get you some from and ship to you


I got some hooks myself  but show me some pics if you have some.


----------



## problemman

Any reason why you have that much flow nick?


----------



## WeedCali

Dude that video was prime! How much did you spend on all those Roselines?? They go for like $15 each around here!

Thats one fish i know Im gonna have a lot of when i have a big tank


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Any reason why you have that much flow nick?


Flow is very beneficial in a planted tank because: It helps deliver nutrients and CO2 around the entire tank and prevent dead spots. Also, it keeps the temperature consistent in all areas of the tank. Oh and it simply makes the plants look cool, waving at me everytime I walk by. :tongue: I thought you knew Brad? :icon_twis



WeedCali said:


> Dude that video was prime! How much did you spend on all those Roselines?? They go for like $15 each around here!
> 
> Thats one fish i know Im gonna have a lot of when i have a big tank


$9/Roseline 

I know you're on SFBAAPS too right? Go to this week's Plant Swap at Neptunes Aquatics... they carry Roselines too... not sure how much they're charging but you can probably ask for a club discount. :hihi: Good luck man and thanks!


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> Flow is very beneficial in a planted tank because: It helps deliver nutrients and CO2 around the entire tank and prevent dead spots. Also, it keeps the temperature consistent in all areas of the tank. Oh and it simply makes the plants look cool, waving at me everytime I walk by. :tongue: I thought you knew Brad? :icon_twis


nope im not cool like you nick lol i use janky power heads and get nothing plus idk if i could handle all that waving at me if i came home from the bar :hihi:


works for you but with my stems plants i think they would be all over the place then again...i could be wrong!:hihi::help:


----------



## speedie408

Finally my male Darter gave me the time of day to take a few snaps at him today. Here's the best I could do with this very reclusive fish. It looks like a fish but acts exactly like a lizard. Awesome pond snail killer right here!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hm. Nick USED to have these pretty darters in his tank, but they somehow magically vanished right after LL saw a thread with a picture of them.

I wonder what could have happened?


----------



## speedie408

lauraleellbp said:


> Hm. Nick USED to have these pretty darters in his tank, but they somehow magically vanished right after LL saw a thread with a picture of them.
> 
> I wonder what could have happened?


I didn't know you had a teleportation machine Laura!?!? haha :eek5:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yup. And a transmogrifier, too.  (+10 points if you get that reference without googling!)


----------



## speedie408

lauraleellbp said:


> Yup. And a transmogrifier, too.  (+10 points if you get that reference without googling!)


You got me. I had to google it lol. I remember seeing those Calvin n Hobbs strip cartoons in the newspapers my dad use to read. I'm not much of a newspaper reader... FAIL!


----------



## sewingalot

:drool: Oh, wow. I am IN LOVE! Please send me your darter. I'll promise to give him a good home. Excellent picture, very many thanks for sharing!


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> :drool: Oh, wow. I am IN LOVE! Please send me your darter. I'll promise to give him a good home. Excellent picture, very many thanks for sharing!


Or you can have Laura beam one into your tank from HERE. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha! That would work. Or I could walk my lazy self about 8 blocks and fish them out myself given that they are native to this area.  I was actually playing with some darters this weekend at the park with the dogs. You should see the orange darters, now they are lookers.


----------



## Hussain

love it, wish i can take same this photos.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Hahahaha! That would work. Or I could walk my lazy self about 8 blocks and fish them out myself given that they are native to this area.  I was actually playing with some darters this weekend at the park with the dogs. You should see the orange darters, now they are lookers.


Go catch some and ship them to me. :hihi:



Hussain said:


> love it, wish i can take same this photos.


Thanks


----------



## sewingalot

speedie408 said:


> Go catch some and ship them to me. :hihi:


Do I smell a franchise? Where is my fish net? You're fast moving water would be great for them.  Working on that video for me? (No, I haven't forgotten.)


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Do I smell a franchise? Where is my fish net? You're fast moving water would be great for them.  Working on that video for me? (No, I haven't forgotten.)


I've been busy Sara, sorry.  In due time, your music will soar over my next update video. Soon... promise :wink:


----------



## sewingalot

I forgive you, then. But only cause I'm getting a rock video out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## problemman

Anything new nick?


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> I forgive you, then. But only cause I'm getting a rock video out of it. :biggrin:


:biggrin:



problemman said:


> Anything new nick?


Nothing much but I've added some of Chad's clay root mixture into my substrate and hope my crypts will turn around. I've also started dosing MgSO4 (Epsom salt) to see if it'll alleviate some of my growth issues that I've been having lately with the crypts and Staurogyne 'repens'. Here's a few pics:


----------



## roybot73

As per usual, it looks great dude!!
You really do need a tank of this size to properly showcase that good ol' fashioned full size java fern -- well done!!!


----------



## speedie408

roybot73 said:


> As per usual, it looks great dude!!
> You really do need a tank of this size to properly showcase that good ol' fashioned full size java fern -- well done!!!


Thanks Roy. The java fern was given to me as "Philippine" java fern. Does it look like regular java fern? Before this plant, I've never kept both species before myself. :eek5:


----------



## chad320

Looks like Phillipine to me. I have both and the only difference I see is the lengh and width are more compact, never getting huge like regular. Are those all nuriis down in the front?


----------



## speedie408

Chad,

Thanks for the verification. Yup... the stuff on the left side is regular nurii. The stuff on the right is "mutated" nurii. They actually look VERY similar. Just that regular nurii don't have as much red veining.


----------



## jcardona1

The photo with the group of roselines is awesome!!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks J. Much appreciated bro. Have you posted any new shots lately of your setups? Point me to them dude!


----------



## jcardona1

speedie408 said:


> Thanks J. Much appreciated bro. Have you posted any new shots lately of your setups? Point me to them dude!


Actually, I just added you as a contact on Flickr. You can see all my 'sets' there. Don't post them here too much since it isn't planted


----------



## speedie408

jcardona1 said:


> Actually, I just added you as a contact on Flickr. You can see all my 'sets' there. Don't post them here too much since it isn't planted


haha aight. I'll check em out when I get home later. Work has Flickr along with most other photo/video sites restricted :thumbsdow. 

Thanks for the add man. :thumbsup:


----------



## roybot73

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Roy. The java fern was given to me as "Philippine" java fern. Does it look like regular java fern? Before this plant, I've never kept both species before myself. :eek5:


Oh yeah, forgot about the "Phillipine" variety:icon_redf:
I guess by "regular" I meant _not_ 'needle leaf' or 'narrow' varieties...

Either way, a big thumbs up!


----------



## speedie408

roybot73 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the "Phillipine" variety:icon_redf:
> I guess by "regular" I meant _not_ 'needle leaf' or 'narrow' varieties...
> 
> Either way, a big thumbs up!


No worries bud. :icon_wink


----------



## problemman

speedie408 said:


> I've also started dosing MgSO4 (Epsom salt) to see if it'll alleviate some of my growth issues that I've been having lately with the crypts and Staurogyne 'repens'.
> 
> 
> What aee you hoping the salt will do?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> I've also started dosing MgSO4 (Epsom salt) to see if it'll alleviate some of my growth issues that I've been having lately with the crypts and Staurogyne 'repens'.
> 
> 
> What aee you hoping the salt will do?


From what I've been told and read, Mg is part of the chlorophyll in all green plants and essential for photosynthesis. It also helps activate many plant enzymes needed for growth.


----------



## chad320

Nick, I add MgSO4 right into my micros mix if it helps you at all.


----------



## problemman

Will the salt effect anything? My tank is doing well and I don't want this to end up knocking me out of balance


----------



## chad320

Almost all ferts are salts. You'll be fine. I used PPS-Pro page as a good mixing reference.


----------



## problemman

Thanks chad


----------



## speedie408

I use EI so a good reference is the fertilator over at APC. You can input MgSO4 into the calculator to see how much you'd need to put for the tank size entered. I'm dosing 2tsp, 2-3 times a week atm and the plants are responding SUPER to it. It must be Chad's root ferts too


----------



## Gatekeeper

speedie408 said:


> I use EI so a good reference is the fertilator over at APC. You can input MgSO4 into the calculator to see how much you'd need to put for the tank size entered. I'm dosing 2tsp, 2-3 times a week atm and the plants are responding SUPER to it. It must be Chad's root ferts too


I am assuming that you use soft water or RO water and you need to do this? Or... are you just dosing this on top of what you normally use.

I have heard this same thing just recently and I was curious about it. May be worth a try.


----------



## mistergreen

You can also get the GH Booster which Has MgSO4 in it in addition to Ca, and K. Mg & Ca go hand in hand if you have soft water.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Well, i did add dolomite and potash to my setups, so I can't say I am mg and ca deficient. I may try adding some though for the heck of it. Can't hurt.


----------



## speedie408

Gatekeeper said:


> I am assuming that you use soft water or RO water and you need to do this? Or... are you just dosing this on top of what you normally use.
> 
> I have heard this same thing just recently and I was curious about it. May be worth a try.


Glenn, 

I use straight tap that's pretty much liquid rock. Though in our area, there seems to be very little Mg in the tap (according to the water quality report). Tom Barr says he's dosed Mg up to 25ppm without toxicity issues. I'm only dosing ~4ppm. A buddy of mine also told me that a lot of natural rivers have high Mg content, as high as 50-70ppm, with lots of plants and fish in them.



mistergreen said:


> You can also get the GH Booster which Has MgSO4 in it in addition to Ca, and K. Mg & Ca go hand in hand if you have soft water.


I don't use GH booster since I've got hard tap.


----------



## sewingalot

I've had wonderful results with adding MgSo4. The plants responded quickly, too. Most of the hardness here is Ca as well. I couldn't believe how quickly they responded.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Thank you both! I haven't gotten my water report for the year and I never looked into the hardness concentrations before (just always knew they were high). I have a feeling that Ca is a leader also (I have scale on everything to prove it).

I am going to pick up some Epsom Salts tonight and give it a go, especially Nick if there has been some research that high concentrations can't hurt. (Thanks Tom!).

I do have dolomite as a base to my soil layer, but adding some more "stuff" can't be all that bad.

Thanks guys. Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## lauraleellbp

High levels of K may not hurt plants, but you CAN cause serious health issues in animals with prolonged exposure... potassium is a diuretic and at prolonged high levels can cause all sorts of internal organ malfunctions due to fluid loss. (That's why when treating swelling/dropsy in fish with Epsom salt it's recommended only for a short term treatment.)

I've no idea what those levels would need to be, though.


----------



## speedie408

Glenn - no worries bro. hijacking is approved 

Laura - We're not talking K here though... we're talking Mg. Unless you got them confused? Epsom salt is MgSO4. Right? Now you got me second guessing myself


----------



## lauraleellbp

Oh whoops! Got my diuretics mixed up! LOL

Though I think the same applies to Mg too...

Now I gotta go do some googling but I'm supposed to be walking out the door... durn TPT again... ROFL

***to be continued


----------



## Gatekeeper

Epsom Salts = magnesium sulfate

Do you add it dry Nick? Mix a stock solution?


----------



## speedie408

lauraleellbp said:


> Oh whoops! Got my diuretics mixed up! LOL
> 
> Though I think the same applies to Mg too...
> 
> Now I gotta go do some googling but I'm supposed to be walking out the door... durn TPT again... ROFL
> 
> ***to be continued


lol I kinda figured that :help::wink:



Gatekeeper said:


> Epsom Salts = magnesium sulfate
> 
> Do you add it dry Nick? Mix a stock solution?


Glenn,

Straight from the carton. It dissolves very fast and since I've got quite a bit of flow in this tank, it helps out a lot. Actually, I dry dose everything else the same way.


----------



## chad320

I add the MgSO4 to mine from this...http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro aand dose 1ml/10g. I cant say FOR SURE it helped but it seems to be working fine and certainly not hurting anything. MgSO4 is also a fairly recent addition to that page. At the very least its a good read to browse through. And FWIW you can get a 4lb. bag at Wal-mart in the medicine section for a couple bucks.


----------



## roybot73

I add Epsom salt right into my EI solution...


----------



## problemman

Next time I go delivery to my water plant I'm going to need a water report. We always have epsom salt so adding some should not be a prov


----------



## mistergreen

Plants need sulfur too so when you dose MgSO4, you'll give plants that too.

MgSO4 is a key ingredient in the PMDD which we're gotten away when people switched to EI.


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Next time I go delivery to my water plant I'm going to need a water report. We always have epsom salt so adding some should not be a prov


Water plants usually post their water quality reports online for the public. Check there first. Unless you live in the middle of "Bum Effin nowhere". :icon_twis

____________________________________________________________

Here are some new update pics:

Polygonum "sao paulo" I got from BSmith. It's starting to color up more with the new growth.









Polygonum 'kawagonium' showing some emergent foliage.









Crypt lucens x willisii I got from Wasserpest. Love this plant... just that it grows painstakingly slow. :eek5:









FTS









Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## problemman

Ooo la la! Looking good


----------



## sewingalot

mistergreen said:


> Plants need sulfur too so when you dose MgSO4, you'll give plants that too.
> 
> MgSO4 is a key ingredient in the PMDD which we're gotten away when people switched to EI.


Just another note about MgSo4, I saw a big improvement on the reds in my plants. I added nothing less and actually had less light. I thought I'd throw that in for you. Speedie, the tank looks amazing as usual. I love that Philippine java fern. roud:


----------



## chad320

Nice willisi x lucens. They are painfully slow. Maybe they are faster emergent? Mine has taken a year to get nice and busy. Lovin the nuriis that snuck in the shots too! And the FTS. I like to see how people have their tanks set up in their house. Great work Speedie!


----------



## Gatekeeper

chad320 said:


> Nice willisi x lucens. They are painfully slow. Maybe they are faster emergent?


Nope. Not from my experience. Slow grower but worth it. Doesn't grow as slow as parva though.


----------



## roybot73

Parva is probably the slowest growing plant I've ever dealt with. I'm pretty sure rocks grow faster than parva...
I think I'm kinda over it...


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> FTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking guys!


As Call of Duty noobs would call someone better: PRO! roud:


----------



## speedie408

Thanks everyone! 

I didn't say it was slower than parva  Parva is much slower than this plant for sure. 

Sara........ your vid..... it's almost complete


----------



## sewingalot

I'm holding you to that, Nick. :biggrin:


----------



## macclellan

tank looks great!



speedie408 said:


> Polygonum "sao paulo" I got from BSmith. It's starting to color up more with the new growth.


I'm looking for some P. 'sau paulo' once you're ready for a trim. I think I sold bsmith that in the past. It would be kinda cool to buy clippings of my plants' offspring, lol.


----------



## speedie408

macclellan said:


> tank looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some P. 'sau paulo' once you're ready for a trim. I think I sold bsmith that in the past. It would be kinda cool to buy clippings of my plants' offspring, lol.


Thanks Mac. I'll keep you informed man. I already see new side shoots coming out so it won't be long. roud:


----------



## speedie408

Special request from Sara: Joan Jett and the Blackhearts 

Here's the new Music Video: http://vimeo.com/21954406


----------



## problemman

Very nice nick love the music


----------



## sewingalot

speedie408 said:


> Special request from Sara: Joan Jett and the Blackhearts
> 
> Here's the new Music Video: http://vimeo.com/21954406


:eek5: Yup, I'm like totally in love with that song - it's my favorite Joan Jett song as a matter of fact! Tank looks awesome, by the way. Thanks for the video!!! Great way to end the evening. You've got me digging out my Joan Jett cds now. Thanks again, Nick! You are tops in my book. roud:


----------



## chad320

Nice video Nick! You should still frame the shot where all of the fish get in the pic. Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## Minsc

Wow, the tank is really looking fantastic!
Great work.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!





sewingalot said:


> :eek5: Yup, I'm like totally in love with that song - it's my favorite Joan Jett song as a matter of fact! Tank looks awesome, by the way. Thanks for the video!!! Great way to end the evening. You've got me digging out my Joan Jett cds now. Thanks again, Nick! You are tops in my book. roud:


I must have been a little pee wee when that band was Prime Time. I don't remember any of their music videos but I do remember some songs and who doesn't know of the famous "I Love Rock n Roll" song :thumbsup:. 

Glad you guys enjoyed the video. :angel:


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, look at you trying to say you were a wee tot. I was 7 when this song came out and you are 3 years older than me. :hihi: I love Joan Jett, I wanted to be her when I grew up. Even snuck and died my hair black when I was 12. LOL. 

The video was amazing. Thanks for ending an evening on a perfect note. :biggrin:

By the way, I agree with Chad on the still shot. That would be amazing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

sewingalot said:


> Haha, look at you trying to say you were a wee tot. I was 7 when this song came out and you are 3 years older than me. :hihi: I love Joan Jett, I wanted to be her when I grew up. Even snuck and died my hair black when I was 12. LOL.
> 
> The video was amazing. Thanks for ending an evening on a perfect note. :biggrin:
> 
> By the way, I agree with Chad on the still shot. That would be amazing.


Boy, I didn't realize I was an old man compared to most on this thread. I was a full grown man working already when this song came out. I even remember Michael J. Fox playing one of Joan Jett's song's in one of his movies (can't even remember which song or movie it was so long ago).

And yes, the tank is looking pretty amazing.


----------



## speedie408

Sara - LOL the truth comes out!  Now I know how old you are haha. I'm working on some better lighting for my camera so hopefully I can get some nice shots before this tank gets torn down. Oh and you're welcome! 

2wheelsx2 - you're never too old for planted tanks  Thank you Sir!


----------



## macclellan

Lol


----------



## sewingalot

True, that. You know know I am no longer a spring chicken. :hihi: Remind me again why you are tearing down this tank?


----------



## speedie408

My wife has taken in my younger brother in law to stay with us for College. We need a bigger house so with the move, comes a new scape. I'm just not looking forward to moving this tank AT ALL. It's super heavy. It'll need to be done so just gotta bite the bullet when it comes time.


----------



## sewingalot

Good reason, then. For that, I'll totally forgive you. Plus I know your next tank will be just as beautiful. I can't imagine how heavy that is. I struggled enough with a 55 gallon. I can't even image moving an all glass tank like that. What is it a good 200 pounds empty?

You are making me miss my older brother. I lived with them for a while in college when I started out at OSU. That was actually a pretty awesome time in my life. I know I never would have gone to college if he didn't talk me into it. Here's wishing the same for your family.


----------



## speedie408

It's quite heavy and fragile. I'm not exactly sure how much it weighs but it requires 4 guys to move this sucker, to put it into perspective haha. I might change it up a little bit on the next scape, not too much though. Probably go back to the open space look like how my 20L use to look. 

About the younger brother in law moving in, I figured I was a product of moving in with family during college myself so I'm just paying it forward. It'll be good for him and us... we desperately need a babysitter muahahahahaha!


----------



## sewingalot

Ulterior motives, eh? :hihi: He was smart to wait until those terrible twos were over. I'm happy for him. I remember my first year of college and it was so exciting! You truly start to feel like you've grown up. Haha, I don't miss the part where I knew more than everyone else, though. I was so arrogant....like obnoxious. 

Good to pay it forward! :thumbsup:

Moving anything glass always makes me nervous. That does sound like lots of fun, lots of luck to you. The open space will probably benefit those roselines. Are they fast fish? They look built for speed.


----------



## speedie408

Yup yup 

Roselines are also known as Torpedo barbs. Sounds fast right? haha Honestly these fish are pretty gentle creatures and don't dart everywhere unless heavily spooked. Having the comfort of a large group of 10 makes them feel really secure, imo.


----------



## Nate McFin

Just stopping in to see the progress. Looking killer bro!


----------



## speedie408

Nate McFin said:


> Just stopping in to see the progress. Looking killer bro!


Thanx Nate! 

You actually caught me in the middle of a picture session. Here are the updates so enjoy guys! (not sure why Flickr made my pics so yellow?)

Left side









Center 









Right


















Polygonum sp. 'ruby'









Polygonum sp. 'kawagoneum' showing signs of bloom. 









Fissidens fontanis being groomed by Mr. Amano









Neon goby and some loaches munchin on a algae wafer snack.









New addition - 1 of 6 juvi Sterbai corys: Love these guys! 









The gracious Roseline Sharks: they're getting BIG... 4.5"s now... all 10 of them! :eek5:


















Dwarf chain loaches: I was quite surprised to catch these guys swimming in the open. I only have 5 so they aren't as happy because they're very social fish and need a larger group.









Mr. Rainbow darter posing for a headshot :biggrin:









Thanks for looking ladies and gents! Till next time! Peace!


----------



## problemman

Nick,

Its always such a pick me up to see your tank. Those roselines are looking great! And the sterbai are amazing little guys!


----------



## Gatekeeper

I wish I could photograph like that. Some of you guys just have skills.

Everything looks great Nick.


----------



## Solid

Wow you gotta alot of cool little fish in there. As usual awesome photos.


----------



## sewingalot

The whiskers on the chain loaches is just making me happy. Such a cute fish and I never gave them credit before that shot. Nick, you need to take some blurry pictures so I don't feel so inferior in comparison. :hihi: How do you pull off such great photos?


----------



## roybot73

Rad!
Flickr seems to yellow out my pics too...


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the support :icon_bigg



sewingalot said:


> The whiskers on the chain loaches is just making me happy. Such a cute fish and I never gave them credit before that shot. Nick, you need to take some blurry pictures so I don't feel so inferior in comparison. :hihi: How do you pull off such great photos?


Yeah I wish I had a bigger school... they're so hard to find though and when you do, they're so expensive. :icon_roll It's all in the camera. I have no skill guys. That's the truth... I swear... :flick: j/k Honestly Sara, you just need to buy a dslr and practice. Time and dedication pays off, and I'm still learning.



roybot73 said:


> Rad!
> Flickr seems to yellow out my pics too...


I barely noticed this... it's not cool at all. I hate using photobucket cause it diminishes the image quality so where do I go now? I need to find a good photo host... know of any? :icon_smil


----------



## Nate McFin

Sterbai are the coolest little fish! The will color up alot as they mature! Mine want nothing to do with wafers for some reason.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

speedie408 said:


> I barely noticed this... it's not cool at all. I hate using photobucket cause it diminishes the image quality so where do I go now? I need to find a good photo host... know of any? :icon_smil


Try Picasa. I'm using it and am very happy with it. I stopped using photobucket for the same reason as you, and also the fact that the interface sucked.


----------



## speedie408

Nate McFin said:


> Sterbai are the coolest little fish! The will color up alot as they mature! Mine want nothing to do with wafers for some reason.


Yup! I can't wait till they color up. I'm going to see if I can breed them as well. We'll see what happens though. What do you feed yours btw?



2wheelsx2 said:


> Try Picasa. I'm using it and am very happy with it. I stopped using photobucket for the same reason as you, and also the fact that the interface sucked.


Thanks brother! I'll check em out.


----------



## Nate McFin

They will eat Hikari sinking pellets and flakes but they really go nuts for "Emerald Entree" frozen food. I keep trying pellets to see if they just need to get used to it. Good luck on the breeding!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Try Ken's earthworm sticks for cories. They go crazy for them. Anything that breaks up a bit in the water (although it's messier) will be devoured by cories. The wafers are usually better for plecos and fish which can rasp at the food.


----------



## speedie408

Took a few shots of my emersed setups yesterday as well and thought I'd just post it up here for my friends to see. Nothing spectacular.

Has anyone ever seen Downoi emersed?









Here's a couple transitioning to emersed Crypt nurii var. Pahang Mutated. 









Flowering UG









The flowers are TINY but yet so cool.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow! The flowering UG is amazing!


----------



## sewingalot

Now you are just going to make me cry with envy. How did you transition the downoi over? I am actually wanting to grow it emersed for a little 2.5 but it just keeps melting on me. The UG is easy to get to emerse, I just threw it on top of damp florabase and it took hold.

Those are very pretty pictures.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Now you are just going to make me cry with envy. How did you transition the downoi over? I am actually wanting to grow it emersed for a little 2.5 but it just keeps melting on me. The UG is easy to get to emerse, I just threw it on top of damp florabase and it took hold.
> 
> Those are very pretty pictures.


hahaha :thumbsup: 

The Downoi was planted as a baby. The key is humidity. It has to be HIGH. . You're correct about the UG. It grows fast emersed. 

Oh... I forgot about Crypt Keei 'Bau'. Don't you just wanna drool all over the bullation on these leaves? lol


----------



## sewingalot

:eek5: That is just........wow.

Thanks for the downoi tip. I'm going to try that soon.


----------



## speedie408

Nate McFin said:


> They will eat Hikari sinking pellets and flakes but they really go nuts for "Emerald Entree" frozen food. I keep trying pellets to see if they just need to get used to it. Good luck on the breeding!





2wheelsx2 said:


> Try Ken's earthworm sticks for cories. They go crazy for them. Anything that breaks up a bit in the water (although it's messier) will be devoured by cories. The wafers are usually better for plecos and fish which can rasp at the food.


Thanks for the info guys. :thumbsup:



sewingalot said:


> That is just........wow.
> 
> Thanks for the downoi tip. I'm going to try that soon.


You're welcome Sara :icon_cool


----------



## antbug

Looking good Nick. 

I just started my emersed setup. I thought Downoi looked much different emersed? I might have to give it a try.


----------



## speedie408

antbug said:


> Looking good Nick.
> 
> I just started my emersed setup. I thought Downoi looked much different emersed? I might have to give it a try.


ant, 

Thanks bro. The color is a tad yellower than it is submersed. That's about it on differences. Try it out man, and good luck with your emersed setup.


----------



## malaybiswas

Another cool setup. Love th flowering ug. Post a fts Nick

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Another cool setup. Love th flowering ug. Post a fts Nick
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Malay,

It aint much to look at bro. It's just a farm tank with nothing but UG in there with a few emersed crypts. I already showed you the candy :wink:. Thanks!


----------



## problemman

Nick I'm in need of a few downoi lol im down to one


----------



## riverbrewer

This tank just keeps getting better and better. Would you be willing to share an updated flora species list with us?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Nick I'm in need of a few downoi lol im down to one


PM'd ya Brad.



riverbrewer said:


> This tank just keeps getting better and better. Would you be willing to share an updated flora species list with us?


Thanks riverbrewer. I went ahead and updated my first post for ya. Thanks for keeping me on my toes roud:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

How are your sids at eating snails? My puffers stopped eating them since they got used to eating brine shrimp and blood worms


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> How are your sids at eating snails? My puffers stopped eating them since they got used to eating brine shrimp and blood worms


They didn't touch my snails... never did. However my Rainbow darters killed all my chilton corona nerites :angryfire along with whatever pond snails I had. You want snail control, grab a pair of them.


----------



## mysticalnet

wow very nice emersed plants!!


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> They didn't touch my snails... never did. However my Rainbow darters killed all my chilton corona nerites :angryfire along with whatever pond snails I had. You want snail control, grab a pair of them.


Assasins work well too. I have 3 that I keep moving as and when needed between my tanks. They do a pretty neat job.


----------



## legomaniac89

Dang Nick, that's the nicest _Cryptocoryne keei_ I think I've ever seen. How long have you had it going emersed?


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Assasins work well too. I have 3 that I keep moving as and when needed between my tanks. They do a pretty neat job.


I've kept 2-3 Assasins before and they never made a dent on my pond snail population for some reason. The darters are like night and day. :hihi:



legomaniac89 said:


> Dang Nick, that's the nicest _Cryptocoryne keei_ I think I've ever seen. How long have you had it going emersed?


Thanks bro. It's been growing for 3 months now. There's actually 2 plants together there and a baby plantlet, bottom mid.


----------



## audioaficionado

Nick those redline Puntius denisonii look absolutely stunning. I hope they aren't too hard to get in the future when I get a larger tank. Your Crypt Keei 'Bau' is gorgeous. I've spent the better part of this evening looking at all you sig linked tank projects and found them all amazing. Gives me some excellent ideas as I'm rebuilding my 40 gal tank.


----------



## chad320

Ummm..OK Nick, i'm ready to trade some more of that flamingo


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Nick those redline Puntius denisonii look absolutely stunning. I hope they aren't too hard to get in the future when I get a larger tank. Your Crypt Keei 'Bau' is gorgeous. I've spent the better part of this evening looking at all you sig linked tank projects and found them all amazing. Gives me some excellent ideas as I'm rebuilding my 40 gal tank.


Wow, you actually sat there and went through all my boring journals? roud: I'm very happy to hear that you found them useful. Thank you for the kind words my friend. About the roseline sharks, they're becoming more and more readily available because they're being farmed in India now for their popularity and beauty. Even Petsmart sells em now for dirt cheap, $3-$4 iirc. 



chad320 said:


> Ummm..OK Nick, i'm ready to trade some more of that flamingo


You got more already? The one you gave me is showing signs of life in my emersed setup. You wanted a pinnatifida right? PM me your addy bro.


----------



## chad320

I was refferring to the pic of the keei.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> I was refferring to the pic of the keei.


PM'd


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Wow, you actually sat there and went through all my boring journals? roud: I'm very happy to hear that you found them useful. Thank you for the kind words my friend. About the roseline sharks, they're becoming more and more readily available because they're being farmed in India now for their popularity and beauty. Even Petsmart sells em now for dirt cheap, $3-$4 iirc.


Your project journals are far from boring my friend. They are also an inspiration to many others here at TPT I'm sure. You have been very successful in this hobby and I've found getting advice from one successful person trumps a whole pile of books.

When I get my dream 60"x25"x18" 100 gal tank, I plan on a whole school of those Redlines.

BTW, how do you deal with potential fish jump out with your ADA tank? I've got to keep my 40 gal tank covered due to several curious house cats.

Thanx again,
Steve


----------



## 2wheelsx2

audioaficionado said:


> Your project journals are far from boring my friend. They are also an inspiration to many others here at TPT I'm sure. You have been very successful in this hobby and I've found getting advice from one successful person trumps a whole pile of books.


x2. Journals are my favourite feature of most of these forums. I like to read about how the great tanks have failed or succeeded and what was tried. And reading the details on setup and the thought processes behind them help solidify the choices I make for my own setups. If it wasn't for tank journals, I'd spend a lot less time on the internet except for work.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Your project journals are far from boring my friend. They are also an inspiration to many others here at TPT I'm sure. You have been very successful in this hobby and I've found getting advice from one successful person trumps a whole pile of books.
> 
> When I get my dream 60"x25"x18" 100 gal tank, I plan on a whole school of those Redlines.
> 
> BTW, how do you deal with potential fish jump out with your ADA tank? I've got to keep my 40 gal tank covered due to several curious house cats.
> 
> Thanx again,
> Steve


Steve,

Thanks for taking your time to read over my journals. It means a lot to me to know that they're not wasted energy. Half the time it's just chatter in there but the other half I try to be as informative as I can. Once in a while when I get really bored, I like to go back and reread my old journals and look at all my old pictures. It brings everything into perspective, kinda like a story/book.

I've kept an open top ever since I've had these fish. They were a bit jumpy and skittish at first. 2 of them actually jumped out when my kids accidentally startled them. Luckily I was right there to rescue them back into the tank. Ever since then, they've grown accustomed to our family members and have never jumped. These fish are more of a bottom to mid level fish. They almost never swim near the surface except during feeding. They love eating fissidens lol. They don't decimate it but instead they keep the plant well groomed and it always stay short for me as seen in one of the pics on this journal somewhere. Cats are a whole nother story though lol. I don't have any .



2wheelsx2 said:


> x2. Journals are my favourite feature of most of these forums. I like to read about how the great tanks have failed or succeeded and what was tried. And reading the details on setup and the thought processes behind them help solidify the choices I make for my own setups. If it wasn't for tank journals, I'd spend a lot less time on the internet except for work.


There's a few journals that I do follow and love.


----------



## audioaficionado

Nick, you've got your ten 4.5" redlines in a 47"x17"x17" 65 gal tank and they seem to be loving it. Would it be cruel of me to put 5 of 'em in my 36"x12"x24" 40 gal low tech tank? I don't know if they size limit according to the tank size. They're supposed to get up to 6".

Also, how would they get along with smaller fish and shrimp?


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Nick, you've got your ten 4.5" redlines in a 47"x17"x17" 65 gal tank and they seem to be loving it. Would it be cruel of me to put 5 of 'em in my 36"x12"x24" 40 gal low tech tank? I don't know if they size limit according to the tank size. They're supposed to get up to 6".
> 
> Also, how would they get along with smaller fish and shrimp?


I think you'll be fine with 5 in a 40g. Feed them a varied diet but spoil them with blackworms every now n then. They'll splurge for it every time. Haha. They are one of the most docile fish I've kept. They won't touch other fish or shrimp/inverts.


----------



## audioaficionado

Thanx. My LFS in the Medford, OR area don't have any in stock nor will they ever unless I can get them to special order them. Your area has 10x the population so there is a lot more support for this niche market. Once I get some decent lush plant growth going, I'll get several of those beauties. I could go mail order, but only if they come highly recommended by the TPT membership.


----------



## problemman

What do you feed your fish nick?


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Thanx. My LFS in the Medford, OR area don't have any in stock nor will they ever unless I can get them to special order them. Your area has 10x the population so there is a lot more support for this niche market. Once I get some decent lush plant growth going, I'll get several of those beauties. I could go mail order, but only if they come highly recommended by the TPT membership.


You can talk with your local Petsmart manager as well. I know they carry them nationwide whenever available... maybe they can special order for you as well. Who knows. Good luck! 

Brad - I feed them freeze dried mysis shrimp, tetra Color Plus flakes, tetra Veggie Xtreme algae wafers, frozen bloodworms, and live blackworms.


----------



## problemman

Hmmm I need to baby my roselines more


----------



## speedie408

Just don't overfeed them. Once a day is good nuff. Otherwise they get real fat and lazy.


----------



## problemman

I usually feed my fish every other day


----------



## speedie408

That should be fine too.


----------



## audioaficionado

Did you get your substrate issues figured out yet?

I found this on Aqua Soil-NEW Amazonia. I hope this new stuff doesn't crumble and leach like yours did.

How crumble and leach resistant is Eco Complete Black in comparison?

Then there's AquariumPlants.com's knock off of Eco Black.

I love the dark substrates, but I wouldn't like the mess if it breaks down.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Did you get your substrate issues figured out yet?
> 
> I found this on Aqua Soil-NEW Amazonia. I hope this new stuff doesn't crumble and leach like yours did.
> 
> How crumble and leach resistant is Eco Complete Black in comparison?
> 
> Then there's AquariumPlants.com's knock off of Eco Black.
> 
> I love the dark substrates, but I wouldn't like the mess if it breaks down.


Personally I wouldn't use the latter two you posted. Eco is known to compact over time and has very little nutrient content. IIRC from what other members were saying, AquariumPlants.com substrate is just Soilmaster Select or Turface. 

I've been using ADA ASI with great results. ASII gave me problems, but I haven't tried the new AS yet. I'd give it a go.


----------



## audioaficionado

Thanx for the feedback on Eco & AP substrates Nick. I won't need any AS right now, but I'm hoping the new version works out well as I'd like to use some on my next tank. BTW that last YT video you posted was awesome. Moar moar!


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Thanx for the feedback on Eco & AP substrates Nick. I won't need any AS right now, but I'm hoping the new version works out well as I'd like to use some on my next tank. BTW that last YT video you posted was awesome. Moar moar!


Ask and ye shall receive! :icon_mrgr

Here's a video I shot freehand while feeding them after 2 days without food. All the fish are going BUCK WILD! Check it out!

Note: Make sure you watch it in 720p!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJoeWbGDu4w


----------



## Da Plant Man

Very cool! While it was loading I played snake....ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Fat Guy

really awesome. those fish are so great in there. If that was my tank, I'd love just kicking back and watching them move. really cool. -el g


----------



## speedie408

Fat Guy said:


> really awesome. those fish are so great in there. If that was my tank, I'd love just kicking back and watching them move. really cool. -el g


Since my TV took a dump on me, this tank is all I look at when I'm chillin in the living room. Damn Samsung LCD TV's!!! 



Da Plant Man said:


> Very cool! While it was loading I played snake....ON YOUTUBE


:hihi::thumbsup:


----------



## chad320

Be careful man, collectoritis evolves into the point, of no longer seeing a point, in TV:hihi:


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Be careful man, collectoritis evolves into the point, of no longer seeing a point, in TV:hihi:


I hear you Chad. I don't see myself buying a new TV anytime soon. I mainly used it for watching BlueRay movies. Everything else I need is on my PC. I don't know what collectoritis you're talking about though... I've dropped that addiction ... I think.


----------



## chad320

Haha, I thought I did too  I'm lovin the crypt scape. You got alot of nice plants in there, accented well.


----------



## Gatekeeper

That video is hysterical!


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive! :icon_mrgr
> 
> Here's a video I shot freehand while feeding them after 2 days without food. All the fish are going BUCK WILD! Check it out!
> 
> Note: Make sure you watch it in 720p!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJoeWbGDu4w


My next tank is going to be crypts, large roseline school, cardinal school and rummy nose. I could stare at those roselines for hours at a time and not get bored. Better than TV anyday.

No crappy cable or satellite TV. Just OTA & Bluray/DVD/Netflix streaming on my nice Philips 47" 60Hz LCD. Sorry for your TV trouble. I thought Samsung was one of the better brands since they make the panels too.


----------



## sewingalot

Lol at the video, Nick. Nice music, too. Skip buys a tv and get another tank. Much nicer and more entertaining. I can see why they are called torpedo barbs.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Haha, I thought I did too  I'm lovin the crypt scape. You got alot of nice plants in there, accented well.


The crypts seem to be responding to your clay mixture very well. This and I started dosing Epsom salt alongside EI. The plants are all getting healthier by the day. Thanks buddy! 



audioaficionado said:


> My next tank is going to be crypts, large roseline school, cardinal school and rummy nose. I could stare at those roselines for hours at a time and not get bored. Better than TV anyday.
> 
> No crappy cable or satellite TV. Just OTA & Bluray/DVD/Netflix streaming on my nice Philips 47" 60Hz LCD. Sorry for your TV trouble. I thought Samsung was one of the better brands since they make the panels too.


That's a superb fish list :hihi:.

I thought Samsung was supposed to be good too... at least for the first 2 years it was. :eek5:



sewingalot said:


> Lol at the video, Nick. Nice music, too. Skip buys a tv and get another tank. Much nicer and more entertaining. I can see why they are called torpedo barbs.


Thanks Sara! I'd get another tank.... if only I had more room.


----------



## sewingalot

Well.......since the tv is broken, put it in that area.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Well.......since the tv is broken, put it in that area.


That would actually be a sweet view. The landlord will freak out if he saw though lol.


----------



## sewingalot

You just made me happy we own our house. But my landlord husband would freak out if I moved the tv for another tank.


----------



## speedie408

When/if I ever own a home, I'm going to dedicate an entire built-in wall for my fishtanks. That's what you need to do Sara! Convince your "landlord"! Women are good at getting their way, right?  haha At least the women I know.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, you haven't met my guy. Stubborn as a mule he is. It's one of those good/bad qualities, lol. Maybe I should get some lessons from the women you know.  Nice, a built in. That would be great!


----------



## speedie408

Just show him this picture 










... or this: def one of my fav wall aquariums by Amano


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> ... or this: def one of my fav wall aquariums by Amano


Wow! What are the dimensions on this bad boy?

Just a WAG on my part, I'd say at least 240x75x60cm. Probably larger than it looks.


----------



## speedie408

That tank is W200 x D70 x H60 (cm)

I'd say that's a PERFECT sized tank


----------



## sewingalot

That is sweet. I think he'd move me out over that tank, though. Haha. Plus, I can't have a tank prettier than me in the house.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> That tank is W200 x D70 x H60 (cm)
> 
> I'd say that's a PERFECT sized tank


I guess at 58 my eye ball calipers are still pretty good even if my arms are too short now :icon_lol:
I wouldn't mind redesigning my house around a few of those :hihi:


----------



## chad320

audioaficionado said:


> I guess at 58 my eye ball calipers are still pretty good even if my arms are too short now LOL.


Haha, I thought the same thing. Dang, nice guess!!!! You're 58? FINALLY, im not the old guy anymore


----------



## audioaficionado

Another thing: How thick are his side panels on the 200cm sides to keep it from bowing without any obvious bracing? I don't see even any glass euro-bracing. Awesome [STRIKE]tank[/STRIKE] work of art.

I'm thinking of eventually doing a large DIY rimless tank but finding low iron glass thicker than 12mm will be very expensive to find a local glass fabricator that will be able to keep the tolerances tight enough. No way would I attempt to cut that kind of glass. 6mm is my thickness limit.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Another thing: How thick are his side panels on the 200cm sides to keep it from bowing without any obvious bracing? I don't see even any glass euro-bracing. Awesome [STRIKE]tank[/STRIKE] work of art.
> 
> I'm thinking of eventually doing a large DIY rimless tank but finding low iron glass thicker than 12mm will be very expensive to find a local glass fabricator that will be able to keep the tolerances tight enough. No way would I attempt to cut that kind of glass. 6mm is my thickness limit.


I'm a noob. I couldn't answer this question for you. I'd say talk to Tom Barr (plantbrain). He's got loads of experience with bigger tanks.


----------



## speedie408

Finally got off my lazy ass and snapped some pics to keep up with photos for this journal. I've been slacking lately but here they are. Hope you guys like em. 

Aerial view of the bolbitis 









Side view - did I mention how much I hate the Staurogyne foreground in here? It's the only plant that can't grow in here for some odd reason. 









Sterbai cory 



























Right side









Corner view









FTS









Till nextime... PEACE!


----------



## Gatekeeper

If there was a worshiping smiley I would be using it. Until then :drool:


----------



## dxiong5

Great pics! The tank looks nicer every time I check out this thread, keep it up!


----------



## speedie408

Gatekeeper said:


> If there was a worshiping smiley I would be using it. Until then :drool:


haha Thanks man. 



dxiong5 said:


> Great pics! The tank looks nicer every time I check out this thread, keep it up!


Thanks bro. It's actually improved a lot. The crypts stop melting and are spitting out new leaves that are all remaining healthy so far. Like I said, everything is growing nicely except the damn staurogyne repens foreground. It just don't like it in this tank for some reason. It does fine in my other super low tech tank.


----------



## Kazuya

Wish I could get a 120P.

Pictures are excellent. Nice looking scape too.

Does your Tek come with fans?


----------



## speedie408

Kazuya said:


> Wish I could get a 120P.
> 
> Pictures are excellent. Nice looking scape too.
> 
> Does your Tek come with fans?


Thanks! The Tek is not equipped with fans. It runs perfectly fine without noisy fans. These lights don't run as hot as some may think. At least they don't need heatsinks like LEDs :biggrin:. The only thing that sucks about t5's is that they lack that shimmering effect that LEDs and MHs have. :angryfire


----------



## Kazuya

Cool thanks just wanted to know cause I was stuck between getting a fixture with a fan or not.

BTW does your tank bow at all?


----------



## speedie408

Kazuya said:


> Cool thanks just wanted to know cause I was stuck between getting a fixture with a fan or not.
> 
> BTW does your tank bow at all?


When you're looking at t5ho fixtures, the big difference in efficiency are the bulb reflectors. I think Tek makes one of the best (if not the best) fixtures for t5s. they use parabolic reflectors unlike many of their counterparts. 

My tank does not bow at all. I've heard that the older (thinner glass) ADA 120-P tanks bow, but mine is the newer design with thicker glass. It's been rock solid since I've had it.


----------



## sewingalot

Nick, that cory picture is out of this world. I must have more cories after seeing it. Second, take some crappy pictures so the rest of us don't feel so inadequate.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Nick, that cory picture is out of this world. I must have more cories after seeing it. Second, take some crappy pictures so the rest of us don't feel so inadequate.


I love cories! They keep the bottom clean of debris and they act like little underwater puppies :biggrin:. It's impossible for me to take a crappy picture, my camera won't allow it. Maybe I'll start using my iPhone from now on. Would that suffice?


----------



## toofazt

Nice pics! What lens did you use for the shrimp?


----------



## sewingalot

Yes, an iphone picture while you are shaking would be nice.  I think I am going to fly out to your house and steal that camera. Haha. Cories are maybe my favorite tropical fish. Some day I want a huge tank of them.


----------



## speedie408

toofazt said:


> Nice pics! What lens did you use for the shrimp?


Thanks. I should really put my gear list in my sig haha. I'm shooting the macro shots with an EF 100mm f/2.8 macro (the non-IS) version. Love this lense! 



sewingalot said:


> Yes, an iphone picture while you are shaking would be nice.  I think I am going to fly out to your house and steal that camera. Haha. Cories are maybe my favorite tropical fish. Some day I want a huge tank of them.


Your airline ticket would be able to buy you a nice DSLR! :icon_lol: Plus I keep mine under lock n safe!


----------



## sewingalot

True, but then I couldn't play cat burglar.  Actually, I refuse to buy a DSLR unless I can get great pictures with my simple point and shoot. No need to waste money when you have no talent. And you have some serious talent.


----------



## speedie408

hahaha I told you Sara, it's all in the camera gear. That's the truth!! Yes I've got a tiny bit of experience but anyone can do this. Very easy! Just takes practice and education. I'm still working on that last piece there, as I have none *eek*


----------



## sewingalot

Look at you all modest. Dude, accept you have some talent. I've seen other non planted photos of yours and they are always great. If I could take pictures like that, people would really see some pictures on my journal. :hihi:

Have a great weekend, Nick! I'm going out to enjoy mine. Hope yours is pleasant. And feel free to take more pictures.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Sara!! You're too nice!  I give you permission to be mean to me every once in a while haha. 

I got a busy weekend but I'll try to make it a good one. Have a great weekend yourself!


----------



## audioaficionado

sewingalot said:


> Yes, an iphone picture while you are shaking would be nice.  I think I am going to fly out to your house and steal that camera. Haha. Cories are maybe my favorite tropical fish. Some day I want a huge tank of them.


I'd rather have the tank :biggrin:


----------



## tuffgong

Tank and pics are looking great. I know your fish love your tank!


----------



## speedie408

tuffgong said:


> Tank and pics are looking great. I know your fish love your tank!


Watch that last Vid if you haven't seen it yet . That's how much they love it in there, spilling water everywhere. 



audioaficionado said:


> I'd rather have the tank :biggrin:


Reminds me...I'm going to be moving soon and I am not looking forward to moving this sucker, AT ALL.


----------



## audioaficionado

It's so much better to own your home if you love aquariums. To bad I own a home in a blighted neighborhood. Well at least I paid it off 16 years ago. Once one of my adult kids finally move out, their room will be my computer workstation/aquarium den LOL.


----------



## jcgd

Nick, you're tank is so nice it makes me sick with envy... I think it's in my top 5 on the forum.


----------



## oldpunk78

Dang Nick! Your camera skills keep improving. Oh.. and ya, your tank looks pretty sweet too. lol


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> Reminds me...I'm going to be moving soon and I am not looking forward to moving this sucker, AT ALL.


On the positive side, now will be your chance to think what to do for the staurogynes. Awesome shots as always!


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> It's so much better to own your home if you love aquariums. To bad I own a home in a blighted neighborhood. Well at least I paid it off 16 years ago. Once one of my adult kids finally move out, their room will be my computer workstation/aquarium den LOL.


One day when I do own my own home, my garage will be transformed into a dream fish room with one main tank and as many smaller tanks as I can possibly fit. Then I won't have to worry about moving them ever again. 



justincgdick said:


> Nick, you're tank is so nice it makes me sick with envy... I think it's in my top 5 on the forum.


That's mighty kind of you Justin. Thank you! 



oldpunk78 said:


> Dang Nick! Your camera skills keep improving. Oh.. and ya, your tank looks pretty sweet too. lol


You're not doing so bad yourself there OP.  I've been following your journal as well and I like what I'm seeing dude. Thanks! 



malaybiswas said:


> On the positive side, now will be your chance to think what to do for the staurogynes. Awesome shots as always!


I've already thought about that . It's going to be mini microsword. Either that or marsala minuta. :thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Sara!! . . . I give you permission to be mean to me every once in a while haha.


Hahaha, remember this when I harass you for more videos or pictures soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## chad320

Can we has moar pictures:hihi:


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Hahaha, remember this when I harass you for more videos or pictures soon. :thumbsup:


:flick:



chad320 said:


> Can we has moar pictures:hihi:


Your wish is my command. These are just some of the "not so good pics" from the last shoot. I didn't even bother editing them except bordering and resizing. Sara got her wish. 

Crypt nurii mutated 









Swimming amano









Slightly different side angle shot









another









last one


----------



## sewingalot

Now that was the crappy pictures I was talking about.......er......where are they? Cause if those are your junky shots, you are REALLY making us look bad, Nick. By the way, I just heard great things about you from a little birdie.


----------



## Gatekeeper

The third shot is banging.

BTW, I think you talked me into the roselines.


----------



## chad320

That Fiss on the driftwood is great looking. You got me wanting to switch out some of my stuff already


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Now that was the crappy pictures I was talking about.......er......where are they? Cause if those are your junky shots, you are REALLY making us look bad, Nick. By the way, I just heard great things about you from a little birdie.


haha your too funny Sara :tongue:. What little birdie? I wanna know what lies they've been telling you :icon_wink



Gatekeeper said:


> The third shot is banging.
> 
> BTW, I think you talked me into the roselines.


haha I'm glad I was able to be of assistance bro :biggrin:. You're gonna love them! 



chad320 said:


> That Fiss on the driftwood is great looking. You got me wanting to switch out some of my stuff already


This stuff is like a cancer on my wood lol. I can't seem to get rid of it. Just when I thought I did, it grows right back in a new spot. Try it out!


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

Amazing


----------



## speedie408

TwoStrokeKing said:


> Amazing


Thank you sir!


----------



## sewingalot

speedie408 said:


> haha your too funny Sara :tongue:. What little birdie? I wanna know what lies they've been telling you :icon_wink


Mum's the word. Or however that is spelled. I want mowr pictures! Closeups of fish and shrimp, puhleeze!


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Mum's the word. Or however that is spelled. I want mowr pictures! Closeups of fish and shrimp, puhleeze!


If I'm not too lazy tonight, I'll get you some snaps :icon_cool


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Amazing setup, and beautiful tank! Loving my 60p, someday I hope to get a 120p!

How do you attach your java fern? It looks very natural like that.

Amazing photos as well, pleasure to browse through!


----------



## speedie408

chiefroastbeef said:


> Amazing setup, and beautiful tank! Loving my 60p, someday I hope to get a 120p!
> 
> How do you attach your java fern? It looks very natural like that.
> 
> Amazing photos as well, pleasure to browse through!


Thank you! The ferns are attached with floral wire, simply wrapping the rhizomes onto the branches. 

_______________________________________________

Picture not available any longer.


----------



## PUMPKINHEAD

Very nice Nick!!


----------



## limeslide

Very nice looking aquarium!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice tank shots. 

Ok, it looks like all your gear is on one side. Are both intakes for both filters on the same side? How do you manage your flow? Is the Hydor Koralia 1 pushing the water across the tank?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice tank shots.
> 
> Ok, it looks like all your gear is on one side. Are both intakes for both filters on the same side? How do you manage your flow? Is the Hydor Koralia 1 pushing the water across the tank?


Thanks Howard. Flow is sent to the left side via the spraybar that's hooked up to the bigger Eheim Pro, while the outflow of the 2217 is hooked up to the lilly pipe you see there. The Koralia 1 gives just the right amount of flow to keep the current cycled down and then back to the the right side.


----------



## malaybiswas

If you have a couple of lily pipe sets, you can have the outflow on the rear side on left (or right) and towards the front on the other side. That way you will get complete 360 degree current.


----------



## Da Plant Man

the stauro was ripped up  


Are you going to replace it with anything?


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> If you have a couple of lily pipe sets, you can have the outflow on the rear side on left (or right) and towards the front on the other side. That way you will get complete 360 degree current.


Def something I can work on in my next scape  I'll most likely be getting another set of lilly pipes to replace the stock Eheim spraybar kit. 



Da Plant Man said:


> the stauro was ripped up
> 
> Are you going to replace it with anything?


Yeah, I got fed up with it man. It just wouldn't grow in this tank for some reason. I suspected my Roselines were eating them to the point where they just stopped growing. Oh well. I'm not going to be planting anything new as I'll be starting a new scape soon. However, my next foreground plant will be mini microsword.


----------



## Kazuya

Like always nice tank shots.

When are you going to start up the new scape?
I want to see what the mini microsword looks like.


----------



## antbug

Did you submit it? Nice FTS.


----------



## speedie408

Kazuya said:


> Like always nice tank shots.
> 
> When are you going to start up the new scape?
> I want to see what the mini microsword looks like.


I may be moving in a few months... it's still up in the air atm. Rent has gone up substantially here in the Bay Area. I hate moving! 



antbug said:


> Did you submit it? Nice FTS.


I wasn't going to, but then something clicked in my head on the last day and I figured I'd submit it just to see if I actually place in the 1000+ category lol. My application was confirmed accepted yesterday so now we wait .


----------



## speedie408

Cryptocoryne Nurii 









Cryptocoryne Nurii Pahang "mutated" amongst C. wendtii green gecko


----------



## shrimpnmoss

How long have you been doing this Nick?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> How long have you been doing this Nick?


Doing planted tanks? 

Since my very first planted tank, the 39g in my sig. Jan 2009. Not too long ago. I'm still a n00b.


----------



## dxiong5

Nice nurii. Mine stays real close to the substrate bed, do you think it's lacking anything or too much of something (lighting?)? It's in Aquasoil I, under an Archaea 27W clip-on light on Mini-M, no CO2/ferts. I thought about sticking in some of those root capsules, but there doesn't seem to be any deficiencies with the leaves.


----------



## RWalleyTX

very dark images but still nice


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Nice nurii. Mine stays real close to the substrate bed, do you think it's lacking anything or too much of something (lighting?)? It's in Aquasoil I, under an Archaea 27W clip-on light on Mini-M, no CO2/ferts. I thought about sticking in some of those root capsules, but there doesn't seem to be any deficiencies with the leaves.


You're right Don. The higher light will make the leaves sit closer to the substrate. I'm using a clay root tab mixture from Chad and the crypts seem to be loving it. roud:



RWalleyTX said:


> very dark images but still nice


My bad... I'll try to readjust them.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

pretty nice for only doing it 3 years.....

hahah...ppl w/kids up early on weekends...no rest for the weary my friend..


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> pretty nice for only doing it 3 years.....
> 
> hahah...ppl w/kids up early on weekends...no rest for the weary my friend..


I suck bro... needs improvement. I can hardly wait to redo the tank to hopefully do it better.

I'm a morning person so regardless of holidays, weekends, weekdays... they're all the same to me. I can't sleep in even if my life depended on it lol. I think I may have some sort of sleeping disorder... my kids are still asleep.


----------



## Da Plant Man

speedie408 said:


> I think I may have some sort of sleeping disorder... my kids are still asleep.



'least we know its not hereditary.


I still can't get over how awesome your tank is.


----------



## speedie408

Da Plant Man said:


> 'least we know its not hereditary.
> 
> 
> I still can't get over how awesome your tank is.


Gheee...thanks bud. lol  It all started when I started working graveyard shift for 3 whole years. I was never the same afterwards. Maybe I'm just crazy. :icon_conf


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> You're right Don. The higher light will make the leaves sit closer to the substrate. I'm using a clay root tab mixture from Chad and the crypts seem to be loving it. roud:


Thanks, I'll pull the light up a bit so the leaves spring up a bit more.


----------



## Kazuya

Nick 
How many hours do you run your light for?
Do you use all bulbs?


----------



## speedie408

Kazuya said:


> Nick
> How many hours do you run your light for?
> Do you use all bulbs?


8hrs/day and I only use the 2 middle bulbs. I know I should alternate using 2 timers but I'm lazy. Plants are growing just fine with the lights hung ~14" above the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte

speedie408 said:


> Cryptocoryne Nurii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That C. nurii is what a beuatiful plant and you picked the perfect fish to go with it too.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks Devin.

Here's a update shot of the tank. I took out the forward most clump of java fern to open up the wood scape a bit more. The marsula minuta is also starting to spread nicely. I think Im going to just leave it like this for a while more.


----------



## sevenyearnight

Sir it's wonderful!


----------



## speedie408

sevenyearnight said:


> Sir it's wonderful!


Grazie tanto signore!


----------



## Mr_ed

Finally gone through this whole journal. 

I must say this is great work. I admire both your scaping and photography skills!


----------



## Mr_ed

I'm not sure if it's been asked, but I see that you used to have a Rex Grigg style reactor for your 39G tank. Why did you switch back to a atomizer/diffuser and powerhead combo for this setup? Was the RG reactor slowing down your flow?

thanks,
Ed


----------



## shrimpnmoss

man...next time I drive through N. Cal...I'm inviting my self over for some rice and water!...and we're going to sit and you can take me through a tour of your tanks...lol...


----------



## speedie408

Mr_ed said:


> Finally gone through this whole journal.
> 
> I must say this is great work. I admire both your scaping and photography skills!


Thank you sir!

Have you ever thought about joining our local plant club specifically for Bay Area natives only? Click on the banner in my sig and sign up! You'll love it! That's if you're not already a member. 



Mr_ed said:


> I'm not sure if it's been asked, but I see that you used to have a Rex Grigg style reactor for your 39G tank. Why did you switch back to a atomizer/diffuser and powerhead combo for this setup? Was the RG reactor slowing down your flow?
> 
> thanks,
> Ed


Ed,

The PVC reactor (aka Rex style) was indeed restricting too much flow. I also didn't like the fact that it was diffusing the CO2 at 100% efficiency, meaning if I made a mistake, I'd easily suffocate my fish to death. I understood from other members that "misting" was more benificial for plants so I chose to go that route. Now I chose simplicity over everything. I'm planning to go back to misting soon since these cheap "Super Diffusers" that I'm using are blowing seals left n right on me, wasting me more time and CO2 in the end. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> man...next time I drive through N. Cal...I'm inviting my self over for some rice and water!...and we're going to sit and you can take me through a tour of your tanks...lol...


Come through dude. Rice and water is served daily here. :wink:


----------



## Mr_ed

speedie408 said:


> Have you ever thought about joining our local plant club specifically for Bay Area natives only? Click on the banner in my sig and sign up! You'll love it! That's if you're not already a member.


just did. thanks.





speedie408 said:


> The PVC reactor (aka Rex style) was indeed restricting too much flow. I also didn't like the fact that it was diffusing the CO2 at 100% efficiency, meaning if I made a mistake, I'd easily suffocate my fish to death. I understood from other members that "misting" was more benificial for plants so I chose to go that route. Now I chose simplicity over everything. I'm planning to go back to misting soon since these cheap "Super Diffusers" that I'm using are blowing seals left n right on me, wasting me more time and CO2 in the end.


"misting" as in those inline atomizers?

I've just now gone through your 39G journal, and am going through your 40B journal now... lol so much reading and learning.


----------



## antbug

Wow, Nick. That a great FTS. Nice work brotha!


----------



## speedie408

Mr_ed said:


> "misting" as in those inline atomizers?
> 
> I've just now gone through your 39G journal, and am going through your 40B journal now... lol so much reading and learning.


Misting is when you chop up big CO2 bubbles into tiny micro bubbles using a modified powerhead/needlewheel or in some cases a simple Rio powerhead will work just fine. The difference in misting compared to using a reactor is the difference in CO2 saturation. Misting distributes tiny microbubbles all throughout the tank causing the CO2 to adhere to the plant leaves letting the leaves intake the CO2 directly. Some of the bubbles will dissipate to the air once they hit the water surface. This may sound like you're wasting more CO2 but in actuality the many other bubbles that land on the plant gives the plants more than enough CO2, leaving the water less CO2 saturated so your fish can breath easy. I never had a single fish death due to CO2 poisoning while I was misting CO2. 

Using a reactor on the other hand have caused many fish deaths because you don't get the micro bubbles. Instead the CO2 is gargled inside PVC pipe until it becomes 100% saturated with the water. Plants probably can't tell the difference in delivery method, but fish certainly can. Most times it's already too late when folks find their fish dead in the water from CO2 asphyxiation.



antbug said:


> Wow, Nick. That a great FTS. Nice work brotha!


Thanks brotha. :icon_bigg


----------



## budhuger

Nice tank!!!!
what fertilizer ratio do you use to put that Cryptocoryne Nurii so colorful and what brand?


----------



## speedie408

budhuger said:


> Nice tank!!!!
> what fertilizer ratio do you use to put that Cryptocoryne Nurii so colorful and what brand?


Thanks! I use GLA Dry Ferts and dose according to the EI tables found basically everywhere on the web now. Even got an app for the iPhone now. 

I dose NPK and a 50/50 mix of CSM+B/Miller Microplex. Also dose Epsom salt along with my micros @ 2tsp every other day.


----------



## Mr_ed

Nick,

if you had to start a new planted tank, what kind of substrate would you use? would you still go all aquasoil? or a mix of aquasoil, Top soil as I believe someone suggested a few pages ago?

thanks!
Ed


----------



## Mr_ed

speedie408 said:


> Misting is when you chop up big CO2 bubbles into tiny micro bubbles using a modified powerhead/needlewheel or in some cases a simple Rio powerhead will work just fine. The difference in misting compared to using a reactor is the difference in CO2 saturation. Misting distributes tiny microbubbles all throughout the tank causing the CO2 to adhere to the plant leaves letting the leaves intake the CO2 directly. Some of the bubbles will dissipate to the air once they hit the water surface. This may sound like you're wasting more CO2 but in actuality the many other bubbles that land on the plant gives the plants more than enough CO2, leaving the water less CO2 saturated so your fish can breath easy. I never had a single fish death due to CO2 poisoning while I was misting CO2.
> 
> Using a reactor on the other hand have caused many fish deaths because you don't get the micro bubbles. Instead the CO2 is gargled inside PVC pipe until it becomes 100% saturated with the water. Plants probably can't tell the difference in delivery method, but fish certainly can. Most times it's already too late when folks find their fish dead in the water from CO2 asphyxiation.


thanks for the good explanation! did you have to modify your powerhead to cause that misting? or just any regular powerhead will do?


----------



## chris.rivera3

Hey Nick! what is your lighting schedule like??? do you use all the bulbs at once??


----------



## audioaficionado

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nick! what is your lighting schedule like??? do you use all the bulbs at once??


Here is your answer.


speedie408 said:


> 8hrs/day and I only use the 2 middle bulbs. I know I should alternate using 2 timers but I'm lazy. Plants are growing just fine with the lights hung ~14" above the tank.


----------



## sewingalot

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thanks Devin.
> 
> Here's a update shot of the tank. I took out the forward most clump of java fern to open up the wood scape a bit more. The marsula minuta is also starting to spread nicely. I think Im going to just leave it like this for a while more.


Don't hate me, Nick, cause you know I love all your tanks. But that lily just doesn't look good in that area of the tank to me. I don't know why, but my eyes keep getting drawn to it and the powerhead in front of it. Other than that, it's gorgeous as usual!


----------



## speedie408

Mr_ed said:


> Nick,
> 
> if you had to start a new planted tank, what kind of substrate would you use? would you still go all aquasoil? or a mix of aquasoil, Top soil as I believe someone suggested a few pages ago?
> 
> thanks!
> Ed


Honestly if I had the time and backyard space (I live in an apt), I'd def give MTS a try since there's so many tanks on the forum with great results. I purchased some extra bags of ADA AS1 a while back before they were discontinued. I'll most likely be using them for my next rescape. 



Mr_ed said:


> thanks for the good explanation! did you have to modify your powerhead to cause that misting? or just any regular powerhead will do?


I didn't have to modify my powerhead. Just fed the CO2 tubing into the intake and counted the bubbles by listenting to the noise the individual bubbles were making while they were being chopped up. The best way to mist would be using a needle wheel diffuser. If you're up for some reading, check out this old thread on needle wheel diffusing: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...eel-co2-diffusion-fractionating-impeller.html



audioaficionado said:


> Here is your answer.


Thanks audio!



sewingalot said:


> Don't hate me, Nick, cause you know I love all your tanks. But that lily just doesn't look good in that area of the tank to me. I don't know why, but my eyes keep getting drawn to it and the powerhead in front of it. Other than that, it's gorgeous as usual!


Sara lol! You're actually spot on. No need to be sorry. I've been waiting for someone to point that out. I've been wanting to get rid of that lilly for a long time now. The only reason it's still in my tank is because my wife was in love with it. It's coming out soon cause I think she's finally over it


----------



## chris.rivera3

Hey Nick! Do you think it would make a difference if you used the 2 middle bulbs one day and then alternate and use the 2 outer bulbs the next day?




audioaficionado said:


> Here is your answer.





speedie408 said:


> Honestly if I had the time and backyard space (I live in an apt), I'd def give MTS a try since there's so many tanks on the forum with great results. I purchased some extra bags of ADA AS1 a while back before they were discontinued. I'll most likely be using them for my next rescape.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have to modify my powerhead. Just fed the CO2 tubing into the intake and counted the bubbles by listenting to the noise the individual bubbles were making while they were being chopped up. The best way to mist would be using a needle wheel diffuser. If you're up for some reading, check out this old thread on needle wheel diffusing: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...eel-co2-diffusion-fractionating-impeller.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks audio!
> 
> 
> 
> Sara lol! You're actually spot on. No need to be sorry. I've been waiting for someone to point that out. I've been wanting to get rid of that lilly for a long time now. The only reason it's still in my tank is because my wife was in love with it. It's coming out soon cause I think she's finally over it


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nick! Do you think it would make a difference if you used the 2 middle bulbs one day and then alternate and use the 2 outer bulbs the next day?


I fixed my lights 

I'm running two timers now. One timer is set to the first half (4hrs) of photoperiod, while the second timer is set to come on for the second half. So 4hrs each timer = 8hrs total. The bulbs alternate from the middle two to the outside bulbs giving the tank an even spread throughout the day. 

To answer your question, Yes it would make a difference. You get longer life expectancy out of the bulbs since you'll be alternating power output between days (or hours in my case). Also you'd get better spread since you'll be utilizing the outermost bulbs as well as the inside bulbs. Hope that made sense.


----------



## audioaficionado

I priced ADA NA @$28/9L bag. After shipping it would have cost me ~$165 for five.

Now Petsmart gravel is $15/4.5L bag. Hmmm... ~$150 for 10.

Sounds like ADA is right in the ball park price wise, but for an order of magnitude better product.

MTS done right is the only way to come close for much less.


----------



## chad320

wow Nick, just checking in after being off for a few pages. I am still in love with this tank. I also noticed that you had said the MM is coming along nicely. I sent you MQ. If you wanted MM I got a same size piece for you just LMK. I guess I didnt pay attention to specifics and assumed with the bigger tank you would want MQ. Let me know when it gets there what you wanna do.

Amazing tank as usual tho


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> I priced ADA NA @$28/9L bag. After shipping it would have cost me ~$165 for five.
> 
> Now Petsmart gravel is $15/4.5L bag. Hmmm... ~$150 for 10.
> 
> Sounds like ADA is right in the ball park price wise, but for an order of magnitude better product.
> 
> MTS done right is the only way to come close for much less.


Yup, I'd love to try MTS if I had the space. Poor man's ADA. :icon_mrgr



chad320 said:


> wow Nick, just checking in after being off for a few pages. I am still in love with this tank. I also noticed that you had said the MM is coming along nicely. I sent you MQ. If you wanted MM I got a same size piece for you just LMK. I guess I didnt pay attention to specifics and assumed with the bigger tank you would want MQ. Let me know when it gets there what you wanna do.
> 
> Amazing tank as usual tho


Glad you're still popping in here bro. MQ??? I thought you were talking about MM when you said Mariselia lol. It's all good, I think MQ would actually look much better in my tank. Is it a fast grower? Does it actually grow the 4 leaf clovers too? I want the 4 leaves to display... maybe with lower light right?


----------



## chad320

speedie408 said:


> Glad you're still popping in here bro. MQ??? I thought you were talking about MM when you said Mariselia lol. It's all good, I think MQ would actually look much better in my tank. Is it a fast grower? Does it actually grow the 4 leaf clovers too? I want the 4 leaves to display... maybe with lower light right?


Wow, I dont know if it will put out 4 leaves or not in lower light. I run pretty low lighting on these and they grow good. They took a bit to acclimate(go figure  ) but its all single round leaves now. Im sure it'll grow nothing less than great in your tank  If you want some MM we can work out a trade somehow :icon_mrgr I got 2 5gs full of it.


----------



## jkan0228

Very nice tank! I think if you added some sort of bushy plant in front of the Lotus it would look great since you would only be able to see the leaves.
Sorry to get off track but I don't wanna start another thread but, exactly whats wrong with the new ADA Aquasoil Amazonia?


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Wow, I dont know if it will put out 4 leaves or not in lower light. I run pretty low lighting on these and they grow good. They took a bit to acclimate(go figure  ) but its all single round leaves now. Im sure it'll grow nothing less than great in your tank  If you want some MM we can work out a trade somehow :icon_mrgr I got 2 5gs full of it.


I should be getting the package today. If the MQ don't work out I'll slip it to the local club members, no worries. I may just end up using my mini microswords if that's the case. 



jkan0228 said:


> Very nice tank! I think if you added some sort of bushy plant in front of the Lotus it would look great since you would only be able to see the leaves.
> Sorry to get off track but I don't wanna start another thread but, exactly whats wrong with the new ADA Aquasoil Amazonia?


Thank you and thanks for the suggestion. I have no experience with the new AS so i can't help you there. I've only seen a couple reviews so far and they've only been positive.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Thank you and thanks for the suggestion. I have no experience with the new AS so i can't help you there. I've only seen a couple reviews so far and they've only been positive.


I've heard that eventually it turns into mud? Making it hard for the plants to root in.


----------



## malaybiswas

I actually am using as2 now. I did not experience any breakdown yet but it just has been a month

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## audioaficionado

jkan0228 said:


> I've heard that eventually it turns into mud? Making it hard for the plants to root in.


ASII has that issue. The New AS hasn't been in use long enough to turn into mud yet IMHO. Actually Nick's experiences with ASII put me off. I've been waiting for more reviews from people who've had NewAS in their tanks for more than just a few months. Hopefully by next year when I get a big tank, I'll be able to green light the NewAS for my project.


----------



## chad320

Speedie what are you using for yours. It looks like Malaya?


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> ASII has that issue. The New AS hasn't been in use long enough to turn into mud yet IMHO. Actually Nick's experiences with ASII put me off. I've been waiting for more reviews from people who've had NewAS in their tanks for more than just a few months. Hopefully by next year when I get a big tank, I'll be able to green light the NewAS for my project.





chad320 said:


> Speedie what are you using for yours. It looks like Malaya?


:thumbsup: Yes indeed. It's 99% ASII. 

If you look back a few months, I topped off the foreground area with river gravel to stop the dust from rising. It worked and most of it has settled or got sucked out via my filters and WCs. Now the gravel is all mixed in with the ASII due to my rescapings and cories that's why it probably looks like Malaya.


----------



## Mr_ed

speedie408 said:


> :thumbsup: Yes indeed. It's 99% ASII.
> 
> If you look back a few months, I topped off the foreground area with river gravel to stop the dust from rising. It worked and most of it has settled or got sucked out via my filters and WCs. Now the gravel is all mixed in with the ASII due to my rescapings and cories that's why it probably looks like Malaya.


If you hadn't capped your foreground with gravel, do you think your cories would have messed up the ASII a lot and ended up uprooting some of your plants? I don't know whether I should cap my AS or not once I get my tank started.

thanks


----------



## audioaficionado

Why not just go with all AS new and only cap it if they tear it up too much? Not too hard to do with gravel even in an already planted tank.


----------



## Mr_ed

audioaficionado said:


> Why not just go with all AS new and only cap it if they tear it up too much? Not too hard to do with gravel even in an already planted tank.


I have already ordered the AS new. Just don't know whether I should cap it with gravel or just go all AS. My concern is that the cories/plecos/bottom dwellers may thrash the AS too much and ending up uprooting my plants all the time.


----------



## audioaficionado

You won't know until you try. Nothing that you couldn't fix later by replanting and capping. If you do end up capping, consider a dark gravel that matches the AS color because if they go wild, they'll mix 'em together for sure.


----------



## speedie408

Mr_ed said:


> If you hadn't capped your foreground with gravel, do you think your cories would have messed up the ASII a lot and ended up uprooting some of your plants? I don't know whether I should cap my AS or not once I get my tank started.
> 
> thanks


I've kept cories and plecos long before I capped the foreground. The plants grew fine. Here's an old pic of how well my Staurogyne porto velho grew before my ASII starting dusting:










I miss that look.


----------



## Mr_ed

OK then I'll just lay it out with AS and see how it goes 

thanks for the advice!


----------



## speedie408

Mr_ed said:


> OK then I'll just lay it out with AS and see how it goes
> 
> thanks for the advice!


If you were using Turface I'd be more concerned but, AS is not as light of a substrate so you'll be fine.


----------



## speedie408

Some late night pix updates. 

Rainbow darter peeking through the brush.









Darter sp.??









Crypt nurii









Almost bedtime for this little rummy.


----------



## speedie408

*NEW VIDEO UPDATE.* Probably the last update before it gets rescaped.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx6jtTC6Fxk


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thanks Devin.
> 
> Here's a update shot of the tank. I took out the forward most clump of java fern to open up the wood scape a bit more. The marsula minuta is also starting to spread nicely. I think Im going to just leave it like this for a while more.





speedie408 said:


> *NEW VIDEO UPDATE.* Probably the last update before it gets rescaped.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx6jtTC6Fxk


So much for "just leave it like this for a while more" LOL


----------



## speedie408

Audio,

I'm getting bored of this scape. I think it's due for a rescape, don't you think? 

Now it's just a matter of when I'll be able to pull it off with my hectic schedule. There's still much to do before anything gets changed. This current scape should have some time still. It aint gonna happen overnight lol. I still need to plan the rescape... that I haven't even thought about yet. Then I have to gather hardscape material, new plants, and design. Maybe in the Fall.


----------



## jkan0228

Thats an awesome video...Cleanest water I've ever seen. 
Watch it in 720HD... Best video ever! lol
Now I finally know about how much flow I need in my tanks...


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Thats an awesome video...Cleanest water I've ever seen.
> Watch it in 720HD... Best video ever! lol
> Now I finally know about how much flow I need in my tanks...


Thank you very much sir! :thumbsup: Yes yes, watch it in HD 720p 

There's no such thing as too much flow  You just gotta know where to aim it hehe.

Here are some more photos for you guys:

Cardinal









Chain loach flexing 









Green Kubotais - new addition from msjinkzd a while back. 









Roseline


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I see you were busy last night buddy. Love the chain loach pic. You thought about the rescape? Iwagumi? Perspective? Dutch? Jungle? Bonsai?...Which direction are you leaning?....The way you grow plants...it'll become a Jungle sooner or later....hehe...


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> I see you were busy last night buddy. Love the chain loach pic. You thought about the rescape? Iwagumi? Perspective? Dutch? Jungle? Bonsai?...Which direction are you leaning?....The way you grow plants...it'll become a Jungle sooner or later....hehe...


I've got no specific style in mind. It's just gonna be something simple.  I think I'll go back to the sweeping style scape of my old 20long. Focal point on one end with an open area on the other end. Using the old wood.


----------



## jkan0228

I would love to see a dutch style from you, even though its unnatural!


----------



## demonr6

Time for something fresh that we have never seen before.. like _downtown urban high crime area where if your tire goes flat you keep driving and pray to God there are no red lights because you won't stop even if you run someone over_ look. Different, may take a while to create that but totally doable.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Audio,
> 
> I'm getting bored of this scape. I think it's due for a rescape, don't you think?
> 
> Now it's just a matter of when I'll be able to pull it off with my hectic schedule. There's still much to do before anything gets changed. This current scape should have some time still. It aint gonna happen overnight lol. I still need to plan the rescape... that I haven't even thought about yet. Then I have to gather hardscape material, new plants, and design. Maybe in the Fall.


Then we'll be checking the SnS daily looking for your supremo cast-offs :icon_mrgr

BTW I think I need to get some nice Koralia Nano power heads moving the lower waters in my tank. Love the waving plants and constant motion in your tank/videos. I also miss the music you usually dub into your videos. Whatever you decide to do Nick will be awesome as always.


----------



## jkan0228

Anyone notice that the Chain Loach looks like an unnaturally colorful koi? :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I would love to see a dutch style from you, even though its unnatural!


I've done the dutch already and I just don't have time/patience to trim once or twice a week anymore. I love the look, but stems just grow way too fast for my liking. I may do a small 10 or 20g dutch tank though .



demonr6 said:


> Time for something fresh that we have never seen before.. like _downtown urban high crime area where if your tire goes flat you keep driving and pray to God there are no red lights because you won't stop even if you run someone over_ look. Different, may take a while to create that but totally doable.


hahaha That's gonna be a tough one to mimic. When you get your tank this way, I want to see it.  



audioaficionado said:


> Then we'll be checking the SnS daily looking for your supremo cast-offs :icon_mrgr
> 
> BTW I think I need to get some nice Koralia Nano power heads moving the lower waters in my tank. Love the waving plants and constant motion in your tank/videos. I also miss the music you usually dub into your videos. Whatever you decide to do Nick will be awesome as always.


I've been selling plants here n there. Some are from this tank and the ones that are left, I may end up using for the next scape as well. Though I probably wont be using any bolbitis or cyperus helferi. I'll also be looking for other plants to use as well. Let me know if there's anything in my tank that you want. Maybe we can work something out. :thumbsup:

About flow... as long as you're not knocking stems down you're good. Keep in mind my tank is full of crypts and ferns only. It may be harder to have higher than normal flow on a heavy stems planted tank. 

The video will have music soon.  Youtube has been taking their sweet time to load the audioswap. Check back again later tonight. 



jkan0228 said:


> Anyone notice that the Chain Loach looks like an unnaturally colorful koi? :biggrin:


A skinny mal nutrition koi :wink:


----------



## Nate McFin

Killer tank as always bro. Sorry to see it go ( like the 40B) but I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with next. 
-Nate


----------



## chris.rivera3

Hey Nick! before you end up rescaping and tearing everything down can you post a video of your misting co2?? wondering how/where you placed the equipment in the tank

...also, I noticed the throwback picture of the porto velo foreground - did you ever trim the porto vehlo?? or does it stay pretty low??? I'm gettin g a new tank that is either 20", 22", or 24" tall and i'm looking for options as a foreground plant...any suggestions?


----------



## speedie408

Nate McFin said:


> Killer tank as always bro. Sorry to see it go ( like the 40B) but I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with next.
> -Nate


Thanks Nate. 



chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nick! before you end up rescaping and tearing everything down can you post a video of your misting co2?? wondering how/where you placed the equipment in the tank
> 
> ...also, I noticed the throwback picture of the porto velo foreground - did you ever trim the porto vehlo?? or does it stay pretty low??? I'm gettin g a new tank that is either 20", 22", or 24" tall and i'm looking for options as a foreground plant...any suggestions?


You wanna see the old mister eh?  I'll post up a better vid soon. This last vid was too long and the music swap is just not loading for some reason. 

The porto velho got outta hand and grew faster than I could trim for a minute. I hacked it back and then it just didn't grow back the same anymore so I ditched it. IIRC this was during the time my ASII began crumbling. This plant will grow into a maze of stems cris crossing each other, smothering the bottom leaves. You have to constantly trim it once it fully acclimates, otherwise it'll take over and look too thick/ugly. 

Foreground plants on my list would be your usual UG, belem HG, mini microsword, MM, and even elantine triandra. Crypt parva if you're brave/patient enough lol.


----------



## chris.rivera3

I already have belem as a foreground and I started using mini microsword in another tank...since the tank is going to be rather tall (20"-24"), I want to have something that will look like a good foreground proportion-wise to the height of the tank...i did like the height of your porto velho but I didn't realize it needed that much trimming




speedie408 said:


> You wanna see the old mister eh?  I'll post up a better vid soon. This last vid was too long and the music swap is just not loading for some reason.
> 
> The porto velho got outta hand and grew faster than I could trim for a minute. I hacked it back and then it just didn't grow back the same anymore so I ditched it. IIRC this was during the time my ASII began crumbling. This plant will grow into a maze of stems cris crossing each other, smothering the bottom leaves. You have to constantly trim it once it fully acclimates, otherwise it'll take over and look too thick/ugly.
> 
> Foreground plants on my list would be your usual UG, belem HG, mini microsword, MM, and even elantine triandra. Crypt parva if you're brave/patient enough lol.


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> I already have belem as a foreground and I started using mini microsword in another tank...since the tank is going to be rather tall (20"-24"), I want to have something that will look like a good foreground proportion-wise to the height of the tank...i did like the height of your porto velho but I didn't realize it needed that much trimming


Never hurts to try 

It may work out for you. I liked it because it's not widely used as a foreground. Good luck with whatever you choose to go with.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, I was like should I tell him I don't like the lily in there? Ha! You know me, I'm not the type to criticize especially when my tank looks atrocious at the moment, but it was just bugging me too much not to say something, my friend. 

This is now my favorite photograph you've ever taken:









It really looks like you've went to the river and took this picture. Makes me want to go fishing out some rainbow darters for you to take more pictures of, such a great shot!

Looking forward to your new scape. What are your plans? Do you want to go back to more one dominant plant like java or are you going to have another 40 breeder collectoritis tank? I'm sitting on the edge of my seat in anticipation. :biggrin:

By the way, nice video! Thanks for uploading one last video before the rescape.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Yeah, I was like should I tell him I don't like the lily in there? Ha! You know me, I'm not the type to criticize especially when my tank looks atrocious at the moment, but it was just bugging me too much not to say something, my friend.
> 
> This is now my favorite photograph you've ever taken:
> 
> It really looks like you've went to the river and took this picture. Makes me want to go fishing out some rainbow darters for you to take more pictures of, such a great shot!
> 
> Looking forward to your new scape. What are your plans? Do you want to go back to more one dominant plant like java or are you going to have another 40 breeder collectoritis tank? I'm sitting on the edge of my seat in anticipation. :biggrin:
> 
> By the way, nice video! Thanks for uploading one last video before the rescape.


lol it was bothering me too. The lotus is gone now :hihi:. I appreciate your honesty. The darter is lonely... his mate died a while back so if you do catch some, please send em my way. I'll gladly pay you for your troubles. Are they in fact rainbow darters in your creek? That's awesome of so! 

As far as a new scape option, hydrophyte has proposed something to me that I'm pondering over, and that's turning my tank into a (you guessed it!) Riparium. It's either that or I'm gonna go with a sloping scape from left to right with lots of wood and big rocks. We'll see, I'm not really in a rush :biggrin:.

The day I go back to a large stems heavy tank like my old 40B would be the day I start my own stems farm. I would only grow stems if I can sell them, otherwise they take up too much time to keep a nice well groomed tank. Then again, now I can't even sell 5 stems of L. pantanal so I don't think I'll be going that route lol.


----------



## sewingalot

Yup, darters are native to our area: http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/rainbowdarter/tabid/6732/Default.aspx Rainbows are harder to come by, but I'm going up north a ways in a month or so, and I'll check in the river up there. Living near the Ohio river sometimes is good.  

I totally want to see a picture of it gone now. I bet it looks better already. 

A riparium, eh? Hydrophyte set me up with some things a long time ago, but I had to tear it down when the house sprung a leak. I think they are very pretty, but I personally couldn't get it to look right. One day, I'll try again.

You couldn't sell l. pantanal? I totally want that plant again. I may have to get in touch with you when it gets cooler. 

Interesting idea, a riparium. You'll make it look like a true forest.


----------



## speedie408

Sara,

I'll post up a FTS for ya, maybe tonight if I'm not too busy. 

I liked the Riparium idea too... I wanted to do something a little different than what Devin does... I want more plants underwater and also lots of wood. Let's see what happens .


----------



## sewingalot

Whenever you get to it, that'll be awesome, Nick! Sounds like an idea. You should make an Ohio River look to it. I'll send you free poison ivy.


----------



## bl4nket

@speedie408 just went through about 40+ pages of this thread and your tank is sick man! I'm actually planning to get an ada once I get my new place. I was wondering if you have an up-to-date list of your tanks specs, what your currently using to keep this bad boy working smooth.

*update* jus reread the first page


----------



## dxiong5

Nice video - the close-up shots of the flora and fauna really show nice detail. Do you manually focus while shooting video?

Sad to see this scape (eventually) go, though I'm definitely looking forward to your new one!


----------



## speedie408

bl4nket said:


> @speedie408 just went through about 40+ pages of this thread and your tank is sick man! I'm actually planning to get an ada once I get my new place. I was wondering if you have an up-to-date list of your tanks specs, what your currently using to keep this bad boy working smooth.
> 
> *update* jus reread the first page


roud: Glad you enjoyed it! You want top shelf tanks, get ADA. You won't regret it. 



dxiong5 said:


> Nice video - the close-up shots of the flora and fauna really show nice detail. Do you manually focus while shooting video?
> 
> Sad to see this scape (eventually) go, though I'm definitely looking forward to your new one!


Thanks bro. I was freehanding it (being lazy) so it's a bit shakey otherwise yeah, manual focus. Yeah I need something fresh, a clean slate. I've been wanting to rid of this ugly ASII for a while now. I was waiting for us to move first, but it don't seem like it's happening anytime soon so I figured, might as well think about rescaping the tank. Stay tuned...


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Whenever you get to it, that'll be awesome, Nick! Sounds like an idea. You should make an Ohio River look to it. I'll send you free poison ivy.


lol does poison oak count? We've got plenty of this stuff in our "backyard". I think it's worst than ivy, right? 

Eventually, I want to do a North Amarican species tank. I think we have some of the most beautiful fish here that are not that popular on this forum only because it's not the norm. If anyone needs proof, check out the NANFA website. Here's a few pics I grabbed from there:

Redfin Shiner 









Bluenose shiner 









Alabama shiner









Redbellied dace









Blackside darter









Gilt darter









Tangerine darter









Brooks darter









Rainbow darter (the one I have)


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that bluenose shiner is an amazing fish. I wonder if there would be any hope of getting that one(??).

Darters are real nice little aquarium fish that's for sure. Rainbow darters are one of the prettiest fish in the world.


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> Wow that bluenose shiner is an amazing fish. I wonder if there would be any hope of getting that one(??).
> 
> Darters are real nice little aquarium fish that's for sure. Rainbow darters are one of the prettiest fish in the world.


You'd have to go to Alabama to collect this fish. Even then, you'd need a permit and the hard part is finding where the fish actually lives. They are indeed very beautiful. :drool:


----------



## hydrophyte

JohnasAquarium.com has quite a good variety. They have added more since I checked a couple of months ago. I suppose it is summer so out more for collecting...

http://www.jonahsaquarium.com/jonahsite/fishlist.htm

I looked around some and people have indeed kept that bluenose shiner as an aquarium fish, so it must not be extinct or too hard to find or illegal to keep.


----------



## firefiend

I love native tanks... One day I will have one, one day!


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> JohnasAquarium.com has quite a good variety. They have added more since I checked a couple of months ago. I suppose it is summer so out more for collecting...
> 
> http://www.jonahsaquarium.com/jonahsite/fishlist.htm
> 
> I looked around some and people have indeed kept that bluenose shiner as an aquarium fish, so it must not be extinct or too hard to find or illegal to keep.


They do have a good selection indeed. Thanks for the heads up. 

I don't think the bluenose is extinct, just that it's said they live out in some pretty weedy areas that not many collectors can get to. Hence the lack of availability lol. There's a niche to be filled here!! haha


----------



## hydrophyte

I gotta try to get some pictures of the fish in the 120 that I am working on over at the childrens museum. They are growing up real nice.


----------



## speedie408

You mean you've got bluenose shiners in that 120? I'll be patiently awaiting those pics


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

I saw a few of those native fish at dolphin last weekend I was there.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

Don't forget the Rainbow Shiner. Pretty red fish with blue specs. Getting attention in EU lately.


----------



## hydrophyte

speedie408 said:


> You mean you've got bluenose shiners in that 120? I'll be patiently awaiting those pics



No I wish I had that one in there. That tank has all native Wisconsin fish. Here is a quick list...


commn shiner
spotfin shiner
longear sunfish
Johnny darter
Iowa darter
central mudminnow


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I saw a few of those native fish at dolphin last weekend I was there.


Yeah I saw some daces there a while back. Not sure what other native species they keep though. I don't know about dace and shiners but after keeping the darters for a good while now, they're actually very tolerant to warmer water temps up to the 80's. I just don't wanna buy them and find out they can't handle our hot summers. 



NJAquaBarren said:


> Don't forget the Rainbow Shiner. Pretty red fish with blue specs. Getting attention in EU lately.


If they look like this in real life, I'm def getting some!











hydrophyte said:


> No I wish I had that one in there. That tank has all native Wisconsin fish. Here is a quick list...
> 
> 
> commn shiner
> spotfin shiner
> longear sunfish
> Johnny darter
> Iowa darter
> central mudminnow


NICE! Now you really need to take some pics for us.


----------



## chris.rivera3

WOW! Some of those darters look amazing...I love the colors on the Brooks and Tangerine darter...if anyone plans on catching any of these and shipping please let me know 



speedie408 said:


> lol does poison oak count? We've got plenty of this stuff in our "backyard". I think it's worst than ivy, right?
> 
> Eventually, I want to do a North Amarican species tank. I think we have some of the most beautiful fish here that are not that popular on this forum only because it's not the norm. If anyone needs proof, check out the NANFA website. Here's a few pics I grabbed from there:
> 
> Redfin Shiner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluenose shiner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama shiner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redbellied dace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackside darter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilt darter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangerine darter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks darter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow darter (the one I have)


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Yeah I def. saw some of the darters there. Expensive though, but everything is at that shop.


----------



## speedie408

Check out my recent VID again if you watched it without music. The music is now working  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx6jtTC6Fxk


----------



## audioaficionado

Nick, what software do you use to edit your videos?

I went for a hike recently and I wanted to splice together several segments and edit the video I shot that day.

Thanx,


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Nick, what software do you use to edit your videos?
> 
> I went for a hike recently and I wanted to splice together several segments and edit the video I shot that day.
> 
> Thanx,


MAGIX Movie Edit Pro 17

Super easy to use. :hihi:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

man all this talk about native fish makes me want to do a native fish tank, good thing the $1/gal sale is over otherwise I'd be in trouble.


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> man all this talk about native fish makes me want to do a native fish tank, good thing the $1/gal sale is over otherwise I'd be in trouble.


That's because we've got some hella nice native fish and I know you want them all!  

If anyone ever finds a source for the bluenose shiners, please do share! :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Florida! Call Lauralee, they are supposed to be around that area. I just looked up the laws on fishing and it looks like I missed the window until next year.  So sad! I want to go looking for fish now! I'm going to have to join NANFA so I can become a lurker. *cough* FTS *cough*


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Florida! Call Lauralee, they are supposed to be around that area. I just looked up the laws on fishing and it looks like I missed the window until next year.  So sad! I want to go looking for fish now! I'm going to have to join NANFA so I can become a lurker. *cough* FTS *cough*


Darn! I was hoping you'd PM me later telling me you've got boatloads of WC darters for me . Oh well, I'll give Laura a pm when I have my native tank up (who know's when that's gonna be). 

Here's a FTS for ya that I took tonight: I hacked it wayyyyy back.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Looks good...you can see your wood better now...


----------



## Ben.

shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks good...you can see your wood better now...


lOl :icon_lol:

I really the foreground, looks good speedie!


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nick! before you end up rescaping and tearing everything down can you post a video of your misting co2?? wondering how/where you placed the equipment in the tank


This vid is for you Chris. 

Check it out. Don't mind the added audio but try to listen to the sound of the bubbles getting devoured by the powerhead roud:. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pmy1d9aJrQ




shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks good...you can see your wood better now...





Ben. said:


> lOl :icon_lol:
> 
> I really the foreground, looks good speedie!


Thanks fellas!

The foreground has a little bit of growing in to do. I might wait for it to grow in before I do a rescape


----------



## audioaficionado

Now that's a hair cut. Looks good.

How do your fish like it?


----------



## speedie408

hahaha thanks for tossin up those comparison pics bro. 

The fishes actually love it in there now. I'll post up a quick feeding vid again tonight if I can get to it.


----------



## sewingalot

Much better now that the Lily is gone! Fantastic progress. I do have a friend that has a creek behind them. I wonder if it's legal to fish there if it's private property? Hmmmmm.....I bet maybe. I'll call and find out.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Much better now that the Lily is gone! Fantastic progress. I do have a friend that has a creek behind them. I wonder if it's legal to fish there if it's private property? Hmmmmm.....I bet maybe. I'll call and find out.


Don't worry about it Sara. My lonely Rainbow darter will just have to ride solo for a while more :icon_wink. 

__________________________________________________

Here's another VIDEO but this time in full tank view! 

*FEEDING FRENZY pt. II* *<---------- CLICK HERE TO VIEW*


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> hahaha thanks for tossin up those comparison pics bro.
> 
> The fishes actually love it in there now. I'll post up a quick feeding vid again tonight if I can get to it.


NP. It just made it easier to visualize the changes for subsequent discussion.

What was that high background plant right of the lotus on the pre trim shot?

That darter of yours is not only very pretty, but he's got amazing personality. More than most fish. I'm thinking of getting some too once I get a better tank. 

My 45 gal tall is starting to crimp my style. I'll give it some more time, but I don't like it's proportions so much now after seeing your 40B, 120P and oldpunk's 20L.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> What was that high background plant right of the lotus on the pre trim shot?
> 
> That darter of yours is not only very pretty, but he's got amazing personality. More than most fish. I'm thinking of getting some too once I get a better tank.
> 
> My 45 gal tall is starting to crimp my style. I'll give it some more time, but I don't like it's proportions so much now after seeing your 40B, 120P and oldpunk's 20L.


That was the glob of African bolbitus fern. I trimmed most of the overgrown rizhomes and all of the remaining leaves. This stuff looks best when it's starting to show new growth. I wanted to yank it all out but my heart wouldn't let me lol. I just couldn't do it. 

The darter acts more like a lizard hehe. He's got a great personality indeed. You wont be dissapointed. 

You need a tank with good depth otherwise you become limited in scaping it. My next tank is gonna be a square tank.


----------



## audioaficionado

Elos 160XL if and when I win the lotto.

Seriously, I want this tank.


----------



## riverbrewer

Speedie, what are you feeding them in the latest video? Frozen bloodworms?


----------



## audioaficionado

Looked like a cube of freeze dried worms because it sticks to the tank and floats while it absorbs water. The fish pick it off as it hydrates and I doubt there is any time for that cube to water log. I'm getting some for my guys. They deserve a treat now and then.


----------



## sewingalot

Guess what I saw today? A creek full of darters! Only, I didn't have anything with me to catch them. Jealous any?


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Elos 160XL if and when I win the lotto.
> 
> Seriously, I want this tank.


That's a good lookin tank man. If you're gonna pay that much coin for that thing, why not just get a ADA 180P? :icon_cool  If you like built in sumps then yeah, but it wouldn't really matter in a planted tank imo. 



riverbrewer said:


> Speedie, what are you feeding them in the latest video? Frozen bloodworms?


Audio got the freeze dried part, but it's not worms. Brine Shrimp! Fish go nuts for this stuff! :biggrin:



sewingalot said:


> Guess what I saw today? A creek full of darters! Only, I didn't have anything with me to catch them. Jealous any?


Your words don't mean a thing to me without pictures of you in it giving us a thumbs up, while the other hand is holding a handful of darters! :tongue:


----------



## sewingalot

Would you settle for a picture of the husband? No way am I getting a picture of myself. LOL. But now you've got me wanting to go to the creek and get pictures just for you.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Would you settle for a picture of the husband? No way am I getting a picture of myself. LOL. But now you've got me wanting to go to the creek and get pictures just for you.


Might as well grab a google picture off the web and say, "Look Nick, it's my husband playing in a creek!" haha 









Seriously though, I would love to see real pictures of whatever fish you can catch there. Over here, we have trout, trout, and more trout. Some seasonal salmon also but those things aren't too pretty as you can see above.


----------



## Mr_ed

jkan0228 said:


> Anyone notice that the Chain Loach looks like an unnaturally colorful koi? :biggrin:


Looks like a highly venomous snake... But with fins


----------



## sewingalot

Ha! True. Once the heat wave breaks, I'll get out in the creek and take some pictures just for you, Nick.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nick, what kind of moss are you using on your driftwood?


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> That's a good lookin tank man. If you're gonna pay that much coin for that thing, *why not just get a ADA 180P?* :icon_cool If you like built in sumps then yeah, but it wouldn't really matter in a planted tank imo.


Where in the USA? The largest I've seen listed was the 120H at the usual ADA places.

Never mind...


> Francis Xavier
> 
> post Apr 4 2011, 05:31 PM
> 
> The largest ADA tank is 180cm x 60 cm x 60 cm or in non-metric: 6 feet by 24 inches by 24 inches.
> 
> We can have it custom ordered, the price is $3,999.99 - which surprisingly, is about $2,000 cheaper than a custom made rimless aquarium of the same dimensions that would be less quality.
> 
> 
> --------------------
> Frank Wazeter
> Aqua Design Amano USA // Aquarium Design Group


----------



## 10gallonplanted

I'm starting a native tank soon, all fish will be collected. But mine will only be a 20H  I'm going to put a school of these very small fish I found in my creek, they only get about 3 inches and they have a black horizontal line with the rest of the body tannish white. I will be also using the sand from there on top of dirt. But I'm not sure if I should do dirt cause I want a diverse species tank but allll native and I dont want them digging up the dirt... I have these really cool fish from a different creek down the road. I might add a few, but they look aggressive. http://fishesofgeorgia.uga.edu/index.php?page=speciespages/species_page&key=cottzoph
Sculpin, they come in alll sorts of colors and patterns.
I think the smaller fish are blackstripe topminnows. I also want a rock bass, they're so cool.


----------



## fishyjoe24

very nice, i like it better now that it's tirmed up.. looks real good speedie.


----------



## speedie408

Mr_ed said:


> Looks like a highly venomous snake... But with fins


Great imagination! Haha



sewingalot said:


> Ha! True. Once the heat wave breaks, I'll get out in the creek and take some pictures just for you, Nick.


I'll be waiting patiently for your awesome pix 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Nick, what kind of moss are you using on your driftwood?


That's Fissidens fontanis. Grows like a cancer on my DW in this tank. Great stuff! 



audioaficionado said:


> Where in the USA? The largest I've seen listed was the 120H at the usual ADA places.
> 
> Never mind...


That's the ONE!  



10gallonplanted said:


> I'm starting a native tank soon, all fish will be collected. But mine will only be a 20H  I'm going to put a school of these very small fish I found in my creek, they only get about 3 inches and they have a black horizontal line with the rest of the body tannish white. I will be also using the sand from there on top of dirt. But I'm not sure if I should do dirt cause I want a diverse species tank but allll native and I dont want them digging up the dirt... I have these really cool fish from a different creek down the road. I might add a few, but they look aggressive. http://fishesofgeorgia.uga.edu/index.php?page=speciespages/species_page&key=cottzoph
> Sculpin, they come in alll sorts of colors and patterns.
> I think the smaller fish are blackstripe topminnows. I also want a rock bass, they're so cool.


Whatever route you choose to take with your project, please post up a link for me later just in case I miss it. I'd love to see how it turns out. Sounds very interesting. Maybe I'll even steal some if your ideas . 



fishyjoe24 said:


> very nice, i like it better now that it's tirmed up.. looks real good speedie.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I saw your video....what is that injecting your CO2 bubbles into the powerhead?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> I saw your video....what is that injecting your CO2 bubbles into the powerhead?


The CO2 tube comes straight from the regulator and is inserted into the inlet of the powerhead. There's no injecting involved.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

http://www.google.com/search?q=Elas...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=667 Ever heard of pygmy sunfish? They're gorgeous, and remind me of scarlet badis. I want these lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QNXjZNS5SY&feature=related There you go, amazing color.


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=Elas...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=667 Ever heard of pygmy sunfish? They're gorgeous, and remind me of scarlet badis. I want these lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QNXjZNS5SY&feature=related There you go, amazing color.


Def a fish on my to have list! Now where can I buy some? haha


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Thats what im wondering! Ive been doing some searches but no luck yet. Might have to take a trip to Southern Georgia!


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> Thats what im wondering! Ive been doing some searches but no luck yet. Might have to take a trip to Southern Georgia!


Let me know if you find some FS. I'd be down to buy a couple pairs. roud:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

I will do for sure.


----------



## speedie408

Moar pics!


----------



## jkan0228

The pics only get better and better!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> The pics only get better and better!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Fuzz

Whoa those are some amazing pictures of your fish, so detailed. Must have an awesome camera lol. Beautiful tank too by the way.


----------



## The_Finglonger

The first picture somewhat looks like a dragon. Very nice shots!


----------



## !shadow!

speedie408 said:


> Def a fish on my to have list! Now where can I buy some? haha


+1 very nice fish and pics . Gotta love that fin of that roseline shark


----------



## foildontrust

speedie408 said:


> Moar pics!


amazing


----------



## .Mko.

amazing photos =) and btw your tank is still one of my favourites for sure


----------



## speedie408

Thank you everyone!!! Always happy to share. Just lemme know when you guys are tired of the pictures. 

Here's a new one. Check out the detail around the claws. I never knew Amanos had the big claws till now lol. Oh yeah, don't pay attention to the BBA on the DW :redface:.


----------



## audioaficionado

Amanos are actually very beautiful and not just plain and brown. I'm going to have to get some. Those claws will come in handy if a large fish gets too friendly.

You keep posting 'em and we'll keep singing your praise.


----------



## chad320

Nick, have you ever heard of a photo stacker? A guy over on APC in the crypt section is using one and gets these great quality prints with an almost 3-D effect to them. Not that your pics need any more help  Just thought you might be interested in looking.


----------



## TankZen

You take some crazy goood pictures!!! They are amazing you must have a really nice camera roud:. Wish my pics looked like that!


----------



## gnod

the school of small green fish... what are they? 

edit: in reference to your video (in the first minute they're near the outflow)


----------



## Tailor13

i LOVE the wood you started with in your tank! Where do you find wood like that?


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Nick, have you ever heard of a photo stacker? A guy over on APC in the crypt section is using one and gets these great quality prints with an almost 3-D effect to them. Not that your pics need any more help  Just thought you might be interested in looking.


I think you mean focus stacking. Believe it or not, I've actually never heard of that method. I googled it and it looks rather AWESOME. You have to merge different focus points off several images into one image. Once I get some free time and my tripod back in working order, I can try some of these shots. Thanks for bringing it to my attention man. roud:



audioaficionado said:


> You keep posting 'em and we'll keep singing your praise.


Your wish is my command sir! :hihi:



TankZen said:


> You take some crazy goood pictures!!! They are amazing you must have a really nice camera roud:. Wish my pics looked like that!


I do have a nice camera, but it's not the best. I need more lenses . Thank you though. 



gnod said:


> the school of small green fish... what are they?
> 
> edit: in reference to your video (in the first minute they're near the outflow)


They're called Green kubotais. msjinxd sells them. Or at least she did a few months ago. 



Tailor13 said:


> i LOVE the wood you started with in your tank! Where do you find wood like that?


Look for member Plantbrain and his FS threads over at the S&S. Tell him I sent you .


----------



## gnod

thanks! i got 3 of them just as a tester fish and really like them.
but im consolidating my 20L so... i may have to sell them off. 
still, they're beautiful fish


----------



## speedie408

WOOT WOOT!!!! "River Wild" actually placed 2nd page, *#844 Place* in the *2011 IAPLC*!!!! See the results HERE.

That was with no photography session setup at all. I had all my filter pipes still hooked up and powerheads all in the tank still lol. Next year, I'll do it properly and for real! This year I just wanted to test the water so to speak, since it was my very first contest entry.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Congrats Nick! Amano better watch his back!...You should claim #1 Hmong Aquascaper title....unless someone else you know placed higher than you.....

There is a new rule. You can't update your journal without new pics...hehe.....


----------



## speedie408

Thanks brotha! haha I'll take the #1 Hmong Aquascaper title  

I'll post the actual pic I submitted later tonight for you guys.


----------



## antbug

Congrats Nick! You'll get em next year with your new scape.


----------



## speedie408

antbug said:


> Congrats Nick! You'll get em next year with your new scape.


Thanks Anthony! Placing on the first page is my new goal. :biggrin:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

dang...I really really want to see the pics of the top finishers now....


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> dang...I really really want to see the pics of the top finishers now....


Same here! Can't wait! I'll be buying the book :hihi:.


----------



## ADAtank

love it


----------



## malaybiswas

Congrats Nick. I told you...go ahead and submit


----------



## dxiong5

Congrats Nick!


----------



## speedie408

^^^ Thanks fellas!


----------



## audioaficionado

Let's see your entry shot Nick :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

audioaficionado said:


> Let's see your entry shot Nick :hihi:


Let's keep it PG here huh?:flick:....yeah...Nick..let see it..."money shot" time.:hihi:


----------



## speedie408

I've been telling you guys it aint the best shot but here it is: Now you see why I placed so low lol. It's all good in the hood though... Next year I'll do it PROPERLY! Promise. haha


----------



## bsk

congrats! your tank is beautiful


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Def a fish on my to have list! Now where can I buy some? haha


Definitely not as good looking as the pygmy sunfish posted, but here is a place that says they can special order Elassoma evergladei_, http://www.jonahsaquarium.com/JonahSite/fishlist.htm

_Here's a picture http://www.jonahsaquarium.com/JonahSite/eevergladei02.jpg


_
_


----------



## zachary908

Congratulations on placing, Speedie! Amazing tank!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!


----------



## audioaficionado

What tank dimensions are you looking at Nick to get a more cube shaped tank?

I've got my eye on a 48x24x24 inch Advanced Aqua Tanks rimless.


----------



## sewingalot

Congrats on the placement, Nick! Next year, you'll win.  By the way, those latest fish shots are simply wonderful. You are killing me with your skills!


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> What tank dimensions are you looking at Nick to get a more cube shaped tank?
> 
> I've got my eye on a 48x24x24 inch Advanced Aqua Tanks rimless.


I've seen some custom tanks that are like 4'x4'x1'. Built in center sump system. Something like that would be cool. 



sewingalot said:


> Congrats on the placement, Nick! Next year, you'll win.  By the way, those latest fish shots are simply wonderful. You are killing me with your skills!


Thanks Sara! roud:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/144264-20h-native-creek-tank.html
Theres the grim start to my native tank.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> I've seen some custom tanks that are like 4'x4'x1'. Built in center sump system. Something like that would be cool.


Seems too short, but top down viewing would be good and you could do some great riparium work with rocks and manzanita as your scaffold above water.


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/144264-20h-native-creek-tank.html
> Theres the grim start to my native tank.


Nice start man. I subscribed to it so keep up with the updates. You need moar fish!  



audioaficionado said:


> Seems too short, but top down viewing would be good and you could do some great riparium work with rocks and manzanita as your scaffold above water.


It's short but perfect for scaping something semi emergent or maybe even wabi kusa . I just like lots of depth. :icon_mrgr


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Ohh I will! Whenever I get my lighting system worked out and get 60 crypts to pack in the left side. Its going to look like a lawn.


----------



## speedie408

I said I wasn't going to update with any more pics on this tank but........................ I lied! 

I did a little trim job and changed the water this morning and the plants are all perked up tonight. Best time for a photoshoot! 

Here's a few shots for your viewing pleasure friends. Hope you all like em. 

I don't think I've ever shown this side before. This is the right side of the tank, where the big Tiger lotus use to grow. After I hacked it down, it's starting to grow back. Look at the baby leaves poking out. 









A view from below.









Dwarf zebra loach (yunnanilus cruciatus) 









Rummies hovering over some Crypt hudoroi (one of my all time fav crypt sp.). Also you'll notice the MQ is starting to carpet nicely. I'd say 3 more weeks and I should have a full carpet, thanks to Chad! 









FTS


----------



## zachary908

I know you hear this all the time, but.... amazing pictures, speedie! It will be sad to see this scape go, but I'm sure it the new scape will look even better, definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## chad320

Wow Nick, your hudorois are looking great! Whats the orangish plant front and center closest to the glass? If you decide to tear this down id like a piece of that  I will be a shame to see this one go for sure


----------



## 2in10

Awesome photos and great looking tank


----------



## hydrophyte

Awesome pictures again!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> I know you hear this all the time, but.... amazing pictures, speedie! It will be sad to see this scape go, but I'm sure it the new scape will look even better, definitely looking forward to it!


Thanks hombre! 



chad320 said:


> Wow Nick, your hudorois are looking great! Whats the orangish plant front and center closest to the glass? If you decide to tear this down id like a piece of that  I will be a shame to see this one go for sure


That's the midground crypt I got from Wesserpest. I think it's called Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'. I can pluck you a few anytime... just lemme know bro. Besides, I owe you for hooking me up with your magic clay that made all my crypts so healthy now . 



2in10 said:


> Awesome photos and great looking tank


Thanks!!



hydrophyte said:


> Awesome pictures again!


Thanks Devin!


----------



## chad320

Hmm.. I got a willisii x luscens cross too but mine is green with some bright red towards the petiole. Ill have to send you a few for a swap. Sound fair?


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Hmm.. I got a willisii x luscens cross too but mine is green with some bright red towards the petiole. Ill have to send you a few for a swap. Sound fair?


Did you get your plants from Wesserpest too? If so, no need to trade lol. Reason being is because when I got the plants from him, they were not this color. They were green as you stated. I think it's my tank conditions, probably lighting. Giesemanns tend to work their magic on some plants :tongue:. 

You can send me some more clay tho :icon_smil


----------



## The_Finglonger

The Dwarf zebra loach (yunnanilus cruciatus) is really cool looking.


----------



## sewingalot

Second the comment on the yunnanilus cruciatus. Nick, if you are ever this way, bring your camera! I bet you could make my tanks look great! Thanks for all the pictures, the second one is my favorite.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice, beautiful pictures as usual. I really hope you do make a 2012 calendar. I'm in if you do especially if you put in some nice shrimp shots.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Second the comment on the yunnanilus cruciatus. Nick, if you are ever this way, bring your camera! I bet you could make my tanks look great! Thanks for all the pictures, the second one is my favorite.


I've got family in NC that I have never visited before. Ya never know... WV is not that far from NC :wink:



shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice, beautiful pictures as usual. I really hope you do make a 2012 calendar. I'm in if you do especially if you put in some nice shrimp shots.


Thanks Howard. Actually, it's in the works. Stay tuned!!


----------



## speedie408

Here's a little iPhone Vid I took while doing my WC. You can see the flow very well in this Vid. Also notice how nice the MQ is growing! Really liking it in there. Might have to hold off on rescaping a bit longer haha. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkBSBVFdX5s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## chad320

speedie408 said:


> Did you get your plants from Wesserpest too? If so, no need to trade lol. Reason being is because when I got the plants from him, they were not this color. They were green as you stated. I think it's my tank conditions, probably lighting. Giesemanns tend to work their magic on some plants :tongue:.
> 
> You can send me some more clay tho :icon_smil


I got mine from a friend who went to Germany on vacation way back in 1996 or so. I'd still like to trade just to see if we have something different. Mine are also under Geisemann aquafloras. I can send you some more clay if you like too. Its way easier rescape if you use new stuff. If you rescape  I really like the look of the MQ carpet too. It really gets cool when it starts to get thick and with runners growing over itself.

EDIT: Nice video!! Thats alot of flow. Always good


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> I got mine from a friend who went to Germany on vacation way back in 1996 or so. I'd still like to trade just to see if we have something different. Mine are also under Geisemann aquafloras. I can send you some more clay if you like too. Its way easier rescape if you use new stuff. If you rescape  I really like the look of the MQ carpet too. It really gets cool when it starts to get thick and with runners growing over itself.
> 
> EDIT: Nice video!! Thats alot of flow. Always good


We can def trade, np. PM me your addy and I'll do the same. More clay too, yes!  I'll be using brand new AS so what I'll do is lay down the clay a layer below 2" of AS. That way I don't have to go through the mess of freezing them into messy cubes like I did last time. That was a PITA. 

You can never have too much flow. :tongue:


----------



## chris.rivera3

that is some crazy strong flow!!! which filter is that coming from?? the Eheim Pro3 2075 or the Eheim 2217?




speedie408 said:


> Here's a little iPhone Vid I took while doing my WC. You can see the flow very well in this Vid. Also notice how nice the MQ is growing! Really liking it in there. Might have to hold off on rescaping a bit longer haha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkBSBVFdX5s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> that is some crazy strong flow!!! which filter is that coming from?? the Eheim Pro3 2075 or the Eheim 2217?


That's the flow from the CFS 500. Love this filter. The Pro3 took a dump like 2 months back and started leaking from the head unit. I'm still running the 2217, hooked up to my surface skimmer but it's not on in the video due to WC.


----------



## riverbrewer

Hey Nick,

Gonna be a sad day when this tank comes down! By the way, what are the names of the two plants that I have circled in the photo below? Are they both crypts? Thanks, Justin


----------



## speedie408

Justin,

The skinny orange one in the foreground is called Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'

The one behind it was given to me as Crypt green gecko. I've seen so many different variants now that I don't really know what it truly is... just that it's a nice green crypt lol.


----------



## speedie408

yummy!! Algae wafers!!


----------



## chris.rivera3

thats an awesome macro shot!!! i had no idea rosalines liked algae wafers?!


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> thats an awesome macro shot!!! i had no idea rosalines liked algae wafers?!


They're omnivores. They eat anything from the fissidens fontanis growing on my DW to live blackworms.  Endless pits I tell ya.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> They're omnivores. They eat anything from the fissidens fontanis growing on my DW to live blackworms.  Endless pits I tell ya.


Try frozen mysis shrimp, or live adult brine, they go nuts!


----------



## audioaficionado

zachary908 said:


> Try frozen mysis shrimp, or live adult brine, they go nuts!


I was tempted to get mysis shrimp, but they are large enough to get fish interested in our small dwarf shrimp too. Nothing larger than brine shrimp for my fish. I'll put in a cube of tubeflix worms with a cube of brine shrimp and my fish go double nutz.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Try frozen mysis shrimp, or live adult brine, they go nuts!





audioaficionado said:


> I was tempted to get mysis shrimp, but they are large enough to get fish interested in our small dwarf shrimp too. Nothing larger than brine shrimp for my fish. I'll put in a cube of tubeflix worms with a cube of brine shrimp and my fish go double nutz.


Have you guys tried freeze dried Hikari brine shrimp cubes? They go absolutely NUTS for that stuff. My last feeding frenzy video was with that stuff and if you saw it, even my darter (bottom feeder) comes all the way to the top to fill his stomach with the brine goodness. personally I like feeding them anything cubes because it gives the swarming effect (think piranhas) that fish exhibit during a frenzy. With live food or flakes, everything scatters and so do the fish.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Have you guys tried freeze dried Hikari brine shrimp cubes? They go absolutely NUTS for that stuff. My last feeding frenzy video was with that stuff and if you saw it, even my darter (bottom feeder) comes all the way to the top to fill his stomach with the brine goodness. personally I like feeding them anything cubes because it gives the swarming effect (think piranhas) that fish exhibit during a frenzy. With live food or flakes, everything scatters and so do the fish.


I haven't tried it at home, but I have used it at work. You are right, fish do go nuts for that stuff! I'll have to pick some up sometime to add to my ever growing list of foods that I feed.



audioaficionado said:


> I was tempted to get mysis shrimp, but they are large enough to get fish interested in our small dwarf shrimp too. Nothing larger than brine shrimp for my fish. I'll put in a cube of tubeflix worms with a cube of brine shrimp and my fish go double nutz.


Hmm... that could definitely be a concern, never thought of that! I actually don't feed mysis often at home. I feed flake, NLS pellet, Fish king row, Live black worms, live adult brine, and live red worms.


----------



## zachary908

Speedie, we need some eye candy! Give us incredibly high quality pictures. Please!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Speedie, we need some eye candy! Give us incredibly high quality pictures. Please!


haha I wasn't really planning to post any more snap shots of this tank since it's hardly changing now that it's fully mature, but if you wish to see the same stuff, I'll snap a few tonight for you bro. :wink:

I actually tore away the entire center clump of Crypt nurii mutated so it's a bit more open now. The Roselines love it.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> haha I wasn't really planning to post any more snap shots of this tank since it's hardly changing now that it's fully mature, but if you wish to see the same stuff, I'll snap a few tonight for you bro. :wink:
> 
> I actually tore away the entire center clump of Crypt nurii mutated so it's a bit more open now. The Roselines love it.


Hey, even if it hasn't changed it's still awesome, so I'd love to see more pictures! Thanks, man!

One of these days I'm going to have to get a crypt nurrii, they look amazing!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> One of these days I'm going to have to get a crypt nurrii, they look amazing!


Just keep in mind the regular crypt nurii that you see other folks selling are not the same as the one I'm selling. I keep both the 'mutated' nurii and regular nurii. Pick your poison.  LMK when your ready.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Just keep in mind the regular crypt nurii that you see other folks selling are not the same as the one I'm selling. I keep both the 'mutated' nurii and regular nurii. Pick your poison.  LMK when your ready.


You have PM, Speedie!


----------



## malaybiswas

Hopefully you are not getting rid of the mutated entirely. I have a new toy coming in soon that will be for emerged crypts. I'll take some then.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Hopefully you are not getting rid of the mutated entirely. I have a new toy coming in soon that will be for emerged crypts. I'll take some then.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


NEVER, how could I when it's my second FAVORITE Crypt? :tongue: I've got plenty, just let me know when you're ready bro.


----------



## malaybiswas

What's the most favorite? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> What's the most favorite?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Crypt hudoroi  I just can't get enough of the bullated leaves. :eek5:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

You have some of the coolest plants speedie.


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> You have some of the coolest plants speedie.


Maybe we just like the same ugly plants? Ever thought of that? j/k :tongue:

Thanks and glad you like em.


----------



## zachary908

Do you sell Crypt hudoroi, Speedie? 

Did you get my PM?


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Do you sell Crypt hudoroi, Speedie?
> 
> Did you get my PM?


Yup, when the time comes for harvest I'll be selling. Keep your eyes open in the SnS cause they go just as fast as they appear. 

I'm working on finding the pics to reply to your PM. haha one minute bro.


----------



## malaybiswas

That is truly beautiful. You r making me greedy 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Yup, when the time comes for harvest I'll be selling. Keep your eyes open in the SnS cause they go just as fast as they appear.
> 
> I'm working on finding the pics to reply to your PM. haha one minute bro.


Nice, I'll keep an eye out for sure.

Thanks man!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

do crypts only flower emmersed?...will my crypt I got from you ever flower in my tank?


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> That is truly beautiful. You r making me greedy
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Never too greedy if you get my plants .



zachary908 said:


> Nice, I'll keep an eye out for sure.
> 
> Thanks man!


roud:



shrimpnmoss said:


> do crypts only flower emmersed?...will my crypt I got from you ever flower in my tank?


I've seen crypts flower submersed before gut generally they will flower much much easier grown emersed.


----------



## Wasserpest

Tank looks fantastic! :fish:



speedie408 said:


> Did you get your plants from Wesserpest too? If so, no need to trade lol. Reason being is because when I got the plants from him, they were not this color. They were green as you stated. I think it's my tank conditions, probably lighting.


They are very variable in my tank too. In front, they new leaves look like yours, light brown colored. As they age, they turn more olive. Those in the back/shade are taller and green. They are filling in nicely and I should have some for sale in a month or two.


----------



## speedie408

Wasserpest said:


> Tank looks fantastic! :fish:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very variable in my tank too. In front, they new leaves look like yours, light brown colored. As they age, they turn more olive. Those in the back/shade are taller and green. They are filling in nicely and I should have some for sale in a month or two.


Thanks bro. 

My plants grow exactly how you explained. :icon_smil Just lemme know if you ever get a baby off that beutiful red sword of yours :hihi:. I'll PAY!


----------



## 150EH

Wow what a nice tank and collection of fauna & flora, where to begin. I guess without the photography skills you couldn't see it in the same light and there are so many vantastic photos, this has to be the best shot of a Rummynosed even though it's cropped a bit, with the mouth open that wide and all the fins erect it's just so cool. And there were lots of other photos thar were just outstanding.








Some other really neat photos are the eyes of the BN Pleco that are just like you would see on a Cuddlefish and all the great Cryptocoyrnes in your collection. It appear that the selection and availability on the west cost is just so much better that what's available here in the mid-atlantic, I know a lot of stock was delivered by the UPS man but I think I'll pack it up and bring my tank mates with me. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## audioaficionado

An excellent camera and skills to go with it notwithstanding, that optically crystal clear ADA low iron glass has gotta be the icing on the cake and makes Nick a triple threat with his aquarium photography. Composition skill in photography can also transfer to aquascaping. However even if you put a fish in a quart mason jar, Nick could still put most of us to shame. No wonder his build threads have such large followings.


----------



## chris.rivera3

i can't believe i missed this post buddy but a very late and very well deserved CONGRATS to you!



speedie408 said:


> WOOT WOOT!!!! "River Wild" actually placed 2nd page, *#844 Place* in the *2011 IAPLC*!!!! See the results HERE.
> 
> That was with no photography session setup at all. I had all my filter pipes still hooked up and powerheads all in the tank still lol. Next year, I'll do it properly and for real! This year I just wanted to test the water so to speak, since it was my very first contest entry.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Steve, Chris, and 150EH. You guys are wayy too kind. 

I'm always happy to be able to share my pictures with every one of you. It's very rewarding when folks like yourselves take the time to comment on my work. I love this hobby and I know you guys love it just as much. That's the only reason I'm sharing my pictures here. If you ask, I will try my best to please . Hope you guys like this shot. 









Got fissidens?


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Steve, Chris, and 150EH. You guys are wayy too kind.
> 
> I'm always happy to be able to share my pictures with every one of you. It's very rewarding when folks like yourselves take the time to comment on my work. I love this hobby and I know you guys love it just as much. That's the only reason I'm sharing my pictures here. If you ask, I will try my best to please . Hope you guys like this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got fissidens?


Ok shots like that are making want a larger tank because those roselines are amazing, I'm thinking 180+ gallons with a school of 24+ of them...

I like the fissedens as well where is native to?

Len


----------



## zachary908

Great shots as always, Speedie.

You just keep making me what your plants.... now I want some fissidens. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10

Fantastic shots


----------



## speedie408

Thanks fellas!

Len - Fissidens fontanus is native to North America. Take a look in your backyard haha.


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Len - Fissidens fontanus is native to North America. Take a look in your backyard haha.


I was wondering because it did look like some terrestrial mosses I used to keep as a kid, I wasn't very big on names back then I just liked terrariums with mosses, ferns and wildflowers like trout lilies and triliums.

Len


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> I was wondering because it did look like some terrestrial mosses I used to keep as a kid, I wasn't very big on names back then I just liked terrariums with mosses, ferns and wildflowers like trout lilies and triliums.
> 
> Len


Maybe it's time for a little field trip to rediscover your youth? You can easily make some petty cash on the side harvesting wild fissidens and selling them here too :thumbsup:.


----------



## dxiong5

Nice fissidens! Is that the bunch that just attached itself...if so, it grew well!


----------



## audioaficionado

My clump I just bought was DOA. It'll look nice when I can get some more.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Nice fissidens! Is that the bunch that just attached itself...if so, it grew well!


Indeed it is brotha haha. This stuff clings to everything in this tank. I tore it all off that section of the DW 3 months ago. Now it's all big n fluffy again. need some?



audioaficionado said:


> My clump I just bought was DOA. It'll look nice when I can get some more.


Need some too bro? :hihi:


----------



## oldbonehead

Great stuff...as usual. Anything less would be the exception.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Need some too bro? :hihi:


When the summer heat finally breaks, I'll PM you about some more plants


----------



## speedie408

oldbonehead said:


> Great stuff...as usual. Anything less would be the exception.


Thanks brotha! 



audioaficionado said:


> When the summer heat finally breaks, I'll PM you about some more plants


Fosho!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Dear Abby,

...what temp do you keep the belems that you sent me?....they were flourishing in my tank when I was using RO and a fan when I kept SSS in there....but since taking the SSS out...I switch to Tap with is TDS 120 (not that hard)...and no fan (tank temp 78ish)...and now a couple of belems are yellowing on me...WC with RO today...we'll see if it is the hot tank...

-trying to find balance


----------



## zachary908

Speedie, where all in north america can you find Fissidens fontanus wild? I'd love to find some! Any idea how hard it is to convert it to submersed life?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Dear Abby,
> 
> ...what temp do you keep the belems that you sent me?....they were flourishing in my tank when I was using RO and a fan when I kept SSS in there....but since taking the SSS out...I switch to Tap with is TDS 120 (not that hard)...and no fan (tank temp 78ish)...and now a couple of belems are yellowing on me...WC with RO today...we'll see if it is the hot tank...
> 
> -trying to find balance


Temp ~ 75* give or take. Don't use tap. Switch back to RO. You can do 10-15% Tap mixed with RO and should be fine, but not straight tap, unless you've got really soft Tap water like they do in SF. 78* should still be fine.



zachary908 said:


> Speedie, where all in north america can you find Fissidens fontanus wild? I'd love to find some! Any idea how hard it is to convert it to submersed life?


hahaha hell if I know bro. I just googled it. I know for sure there's no fissidens fontanus here in Cali that I've seen.


----------



## hydrophyte

We have _Fissidens_ around here. Last summer snorkeling I saw some in a lake growing on a log that was 6' underwater. There was _Riccia fluitans_ growing on the same log.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> hahaha hell if I know bro. I just googled it. I know for sure there's no fissidens fontanus here in Cali that I've seen.


haha, I'll have to google it!


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> We have _Fissidens_ around here. Last summer snorkeling I saw some in a lake growing on a log that was 6' underwater. There was _Riccia fluitans_ growing on the same log.


You need to capitalize on that stuff Devin!! haha


----------



## hydrophyte

There wasn't much to capitalize on--it was more algae than anything else--but the moss and the _Riccia_ were unmistakable.


----------



## 150EH

Speedie I just keep on finding these shots that are great, my Dwarf Chain Loach never looked so nice, he's going in the wrong direction but the twist, exposure, and balance does something for me.

I love that you can see the nostril right above the eye.











I had seen you are using CS5 but what camera and lens, the exif was stripped from the photo?


----------



## 150EH

I saw the comment about the 180 gallon tank, got concrete. I told Wasser I was so moved by his Starfire Plywood tank, I am going to try one in a room that has a concrete floor, it will be roughly 84"x24"x30 and weigh in at 262 gallons or so. But it's really the only way I could afford a tank like this with everything hidden, drilled bottom, etc., plus I can take my time.

I just joined the GWAPA and hopefully will be able to pick up some nice plants and meet some plant geeks in person, I can't wait to here the correct pronunciation on some of these plants.


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> I had seen you are using CS5 but what camera and lens, the exif was stripped from the photo?


Canon 60D and the EF-100mm f/2.8 macro. The exif data gets stripped by fotki, which sucks. I don't like photobucket and flickr since they both diminish IQ. 



150EH said:


> I saw the comment about the 180 gallon tank, got concrete. I told Wasser I was so moved by his Starfire Plywood tank, I am going to try one in a room that has a concrete floor, it will be roughly 84"x24"x30 and weigh in at 262 gallons or so. But it's really the only way I could afford a tank like this with everything hidden, drilled bottom, etc., plus I can take my time.
> 
> I just joined the GWAPA and hopefully will be able to pick up some nice plants and meet some plant geeks in person, I can't wait to here the correct pronunciation on some of these plants.


Sounds like you'll be having a lot of fun with that project. Make sure you post up a journal. 

Plant clubs are a good way to meet local heads. Lots of free plants too, yup.


----------



## hydrophyte

Holy cow that picture is awesome!


----------



## 150EH

I have an Olympus E3 with 50mm f2 but the ISO range stinks and I'm no pro in PS plus I have CS3 but no plug ins, never the less I have never mastered either.


----------



## speedie408

The key is flash. Off shoe flash! High iso becomes unessicary as long as you've got a decent macro or long zoom lense to go with.


----------



## 150EH

I'll have to give it a try, I need to buy a remote flash trigger or I've seen some rain gutter flash set ups at http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum/showthread.php?15038-an-inexpensive-flash-setup-for-aquatic-photography& but I've never tried either.


----------



## speedie408

I've been meaning to mock up that rain gutter as well. Just haven't had time to get parts. Styrofoam works good too. Just gotta find some good sized pieces.


----------



## The_Finglonger

nice picture, it looks like he's flying!


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks Sean.

_____________________________________

Here's a couple pics I took tonight for all you picture hungry freaks out there haha 

Left side - I took out all the crypts in the center area. You can see how open it is now.









Mr. Darter once again. What a handsome devil isn't he?









Card









One of my younger male Betta mac. Can't wait for him to grow up!


----------



## jkan0228

Damn you are good! Can you do some more close ups of the fissidens? I really like those.  

BTW. POST #1000!!!!! Woot. You should feel more awesome than you are now with your photography skills and my 1000th post on your thread.  

Really like the new open space.


----------



## TeamTeal

great picture as always nick 
thats fissiden attached the to wood correct?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Damn you are good! Can you do some more close ups of the fissidens? I really like those.
> 
> BTW. POST #1000!!!!! Woot. You should feel more awesome than you are now with your photography skills and my 1000th post on your thread.
> 
> Really like the new open space.


Thanks man! I got a few close ups of the fissidens a few pages back. Go look for it. :tongue: 

I stopped counting my posts a long time ago bro. 



TeamTeal said:


> great picture as always nick
> thats fissiden attached the to wood correct?


Thanks Teal! That indeed is fissidens. If you hadn't read about the story how they got there, it's pretty neat haha. I never really intended for so much fissidens to grow on the branches like that. I actually took it all out at one point and all the remnants that floated around in the tank just kinda reattached itself to various spots around the tank and grew into the stuff you see now. Neat right? Not lying!


----------



## zachary908

Those pictures are great, Speedie! Love all of those crypts! And the fissidens.... I want some fissidens!


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful shots, great looking fish, love the left side's look


----------



## oldbonehead

I AM JEALOUS!!! I need to buy some fishes like yours or be cheap and ask you for some of yours.  The tank is absolutely beautiful. I should just simplify my life and have you build me out a tank.


----------



## zergling

Nick, i can haz up-close look of tank tomorrow? :angel:

-Nathan


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys! 



zachary908 said:


> Those pictures are great, Speedie! Love all of those crypts! And the fissidens.... I want some fissidens!


I got a golfball FS if you want it. LMK 



oldbonehead said:


> I AM JEALOUS!!! I need to buy some fishes like yours or be cheap and ask you for some of yours.  The tank is absolutely beautiful. I should just simplify my life and have you build me out a tank.


Get on SFBAAPS bro. We're allowed to do GBs on there and I just did one with a bunch of nice fish. I'll be receiving them for the club tomorrow. CHEAP!! 



zergling said:


> Nick, i can haz up-close look of tank tomorrow? :angel:
> 
> -Nathan


Indeed you can sir. :wink:


----------



## hydrophyte

Those are awesome shots of those fish.


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> Those are awesome shots of those fish.


Thanks Devin!


----------



## malaybiswas

Looking much better with the crypt bush.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## U2Kent

beautiful fish shots, looks like I'll be needing a macro at some point 

you're using the standard 100mm f/2.8, not the L right?

I think I'll be getting a 580exII for my 5dMkII soon but I only have a 50mm prime and 24mm prime at the moment, anytime I need something else for a job I rent it. I'll have to figure out if I can justify a macro for anything else besides shooting fishes heh.


----------



## Hyzer

Healthy, beautiful.... so much awesome in one tank.

That marsilea is perfect for this tank.


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Looking much better with the crypt bush.


Malay, you meant "without" right? 



U2Kent said:


> beautiful fish shots, looks like I'll be needing a macro at some point
> 
> you're using the standard 100mm f/2.8, not the L right?
> 
> I think I'll be getting a 580exII for my 5dMkII soon but I only have a 50mm prime and 24mm prime at the moment, anytime I need something else for a job I rent it. I'll have to figure out if I can justify a macro for anything else besides shooting fishes heh.


You've got a nice body sir! Wanna trade me for my lense? haha :wink: I'm saving my pennies for the 5dMkIII. 

Yes, I'm using the standard non IS verson of the 100mm f/2.8. The L def gives much better bokeh but when shooting at such high f-stops, it becomes unnecessary. The non IS version is just as sharp and does the job wonderfully. 

Macro photography is fun, no doubt so if I were you I'd get one just to have because we can all agree that we all love our fish/shrimp THAT MUCH :hihi:. I probably use my macro lense the most. Although when I do get out of the house, I'd prefer something with some range. One lense I'd like to have for outdoors is the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS. Or I'd take the 135mm f/2.0L just because it's probably got the best bokeh out of all Canon primes. Yummy! Sorry got carried away there. :help:



Hyzer said:


> Healthy, beautiful.... so much awesome in one tank.
> 
> That marsilea is perfect for this tank.


Thanks Hyzer. The marsilea is spreading slow. I added some sparse blotches of Elantine triandra in there to see if it'll help fill in a bit. I think one of the main issues I have with foreground plants are my damn Roselines. They pick at everything and it makes it tough for those plants to settle/spread. I may have to look into a new focal point fish for the rescape. :icon_idea


----------



## malaybiswas

I meant "with". Earlier the crypts were all across. Now it is all in the center (almost).

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> I meant "with". Earlier the crypts were all across. Now it is all in the center (almost).


Not sure I'm seeing what you're seeing bro. I took all the center crypts out. Let me see if I can post a current FTS.


----------



## speedie408

FTS 

Maylay - which center crypts are you talking about?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

ha...I was wondering how you were keeping the Macs in there with out them jumping...looks great man...I like the new open spaces....cleaner..

don't you ever sleep?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> ha...I was wondering how you were keeping the Macs in there with out them jumping...looks great man...I like the new open spaces....cleaner..
> 
> don't you ever sleep?


Gotta protect my investments :hihi:. Plus the netting aint so tacky either. It helps dissipate the extremely bright 4x54W T5's as well. 

Sleep is for the weary... you should know of all people. Right? :wink:


----------



## TeamTeal

hey Nick are you using the ada clips to hold that "screen" up?


----------



## speedie408

TeamTeal said:


> hey Nick are you using the ada clips to hold that "screen" up?


Indeed. Good eye! :wink:


----------



## ibmikmaq

With the screen top how is the evaporation rate? How offer do you have to top it off to keep water level the same?


----------



## CKJ

Nice pics as usual! Love moss on the wood soooooo much!


----------



## speedie408

ibmikmaq said:


> With the screen top how is the evaporation rate? How offer do you have to top it off to keep water level the same?


I'd say I top off with 3.5g once a week (mid week). Then I do the 50% WC on Sat. 



CKJ said:


> Nice pics as usual! Love moss on the wood soooooo much!


Thanks!


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Nick.


----------



## speedie408

Got me some new fish!!

Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II 









Rio ***** Altum Angle hybrids - these guys are still very young so they still got a lot of color to come. I'm super impressed at their finnage.


----------



## plecostomouse

oh no way im super jealous, love the Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II


----------



## speedie408

plecostomouse said:


> oh no way im super jealous, love the Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II


These are still a bit young but once they mature a bit more, the males should have some nicer finnage with the yellow outlines. Very challenging to get a good pic with these guys.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice fish. Are they Killies? The first pic.


----------



## orchidman

great fish pics speedie!


----------



## speedie408

Howard - They're not Killies. They're genus is called Pseudomugil AKA Blue Eye Rainbowfish.

Orchidman - thanks!!


----------



## speedie408

Here's a quick HD video of these fish in action. Check em out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf5Am8U3r1o


----------



## antbug

Awesome fish, Nick. It almost looks upsidedown.


----------



## speedie408

antbug said:


> Awesome fish, Nick. It almost looks upsidedown.


haha yeah bro, I see what you mean. The pectoral fins are placed kinda weird so it makes the fish look upside down. Wait till I get some flashing photos. :hihi:


----------



## antbug

got the popcorn and i'm wainting :hihi:


----------



## chris.rivera3

nice fish buddy! are the Rio ***** Altums wild caught? or captive bred?


----------



## speedie408

antbug said:


> got the popcorn and i'm wainting :hihi:


lol you'll be going through massive amounts of popcorn before I get some decent flashing photos. These guys are still pretty skittish. I gotta get them use to human presence first. Also the males need to mature a bit more to get their full dress on. 



chris.rivera3 said:


> nice fish buddy! are the Rio ***** Altums wild caught? or captive bred?


These are Altum hybrids Chris. Domesticated Angels crossed with wild Altums.


----------



## 2in10

Great fish congrats


----------



## speedie408

2in10 said:


> Great fish congrats


Thanks man. I like em A LOT! All 35 of em! :biggrin:

Here's another pic


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome fish! I have some Pseudomugil connieae, definitely not quite as flashy as gertrudae.


----------



## zachary908

Awesome fish, awesome photography! Man those angels are amazing, so are the rainbows!


----------



## jkan0228

I still like his roselines.  gonna get a school myself for my 95G.


----------



## ibmikmaq

beautiful little dwarf rainbow species! I would be worried that they will eventually become Angel food! I just love your picture quality, absolutle stunning! I think you could make money taking pics for one of the many aquarium magazines. YOu should seriously consider sending a portfolio to a few of them and do some side free lance work!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

I really like the new fish, awesome stuff!


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Awesome fish! I have some Pseudomugil connieae, definitely not quite as flashy as gertrudae.


Those are sweet too, but I like AruII's the most! 



jkan0228 said:


> I still like his roselines.  gonna get a school myself for my 95G.


Yup, for some reason I can't seem to let the roselines go. They're getting a bit big now so I may be forced to sell them sooner than later. 



zachary908 said:


> Awesome fish, awesome photography! Man those angels are amazing, so are the rainbows!


Originally I wanted Altum Angels for this tank, but if you've been following this journal since the beginning, you'd know I went through a really bad ordeal with a bad batch of Altums that left a bad taste in my mouth for a long time. If things would've went as planned I would still have a nice school of Altum Angels in this tank. These hybrids are just as nice IMO so we'll see how they work out. I might end up getting more soon if I end up getting rid of my roselines. 

The AruII's are staying in a 20L for now with the growing Angels. 



ibmikmaq said:


> beautiful little dwarf rainbow species! I would be worried that they will eventually become Angel food! I just love your picture quality, absolutle stunning! I think you could make money taking pics for one of the many aquarium magazines. YOu should seriously consider sending a portfolio to a few of them and do some side free lance work!


Thank you sir! I really appreciate your candor. I think once I get enough shots in my portfolio of the different fish/shrimp I've been keeping for the past 3 years, I will do just that. It shouldn't be too long from now . 



TickleMyElmo said:


> I really like the new fish, awesome stuff!


Thanks brotha!


----------



## dxiong5

Nick - random question, but did you cover the ends of your conduit? I thought I saw a post where you had a red cap on it...but a search yielded no results 
Just wondering if you do have it covered, where did you get a cap to fit the 1/2" pipe?


----------



## speedie408

The ones I use look like this Donny:









I just happened to find them around the house lol. I bet you can find them at LOWES, HD, or ACE. I'd check out ACE first. They're plastic end caps.


----------



## zergling

Saw this tank in up close in person a couple weeks back when I picked up my gertrudes. You know how most tanks look sooo much better in person? This tank is just as good as the photos show. The goodness you see in Nick's photos are exactly* what you see if you get lucky to see it in person. 

That's how good Nick's photography is.


*Well, in the case of the gertrudes, Nick's photos are actually better than trying to watch the fish in person. Those small fish always dart around -- no way to appreciate 100% of their beautiful details without Nick's still shots!


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Saw this tank in up close in person a couple weeks back when I picked up my gertrudes. You know how most tanks look sooo much better in person? This tank is just as good as the photos show. The goodness you see in Nick's photos are exactly* what you see if you get lucky to see it in person.
> 
> That's how good Nick's photography is.
> 
> 
> *Well, in the case of the gertrudes, Nick's photos are actually better than trying to watch the fish in person. Those small fish always dart around -- no way to appreciate 100% of their beautiful details without Nick's still shots!


Thanks for the kind words Nathan! Your tank is gonna be HOT once it fills in bro.


----------



## zachary908

Nick, I think we need some new photos! :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Nick, I think we need some new photos! :biggrin:


I'll do a new FTS for you later if I'm not too tired. :smile:


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Nathan! Your tank is gonna be HOT once it fills in bro.


Not if GSA wrecks my HC again :icon_evil Hopefully it goes away completely after the 72hour blackout and bump in CO2 and PO4. I'm even tempted to buy olive nerites just to be 100% sure :tongue:

EDIT: see you at the meet tom?


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I'll do a new FTS for you later if I'm not too tired. :smile:


Haha, thanks dude! I should have some new shrimp pics up in my journal here in a bit.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> The ones I use look like this Donny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just happened to find them around the house lol. I bet you can find them at LOWES, HD, or ACE. I'd check out ACE first. They're plastic end caps.


Thanks Nick. I was overlooking things when I was there, running back and forth between the PVC/plumbing and conduit to test end caps on the EMT pipe. Of course, none fit...

Something simple like that is exactly what will do the job, I'll go take a look again.


----------



## speedie408

Here's the latest FTS from earlier this evening. Nothing's changed much except some sparse plantings of Elantine triandra in the foreground.


----------



## Hyzer

Looking great man. I really like the contrasting shades of green.


----------



## jkan0228

Looks great nick! I really like how you have Small sections of java fern. Especially dice there's no algae.....

Btw, how do you find the roselines when it comes to schooling? Does their presence like cause the other schooling fish to school tighter? Sorry to derail like I always do.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Hyzer. 

Jeff - The roselines themselves are very good schoolers. Their presence definitely improve the Green kubotais schooling along with the cardinals. Though I think since they're not predatory fish, the smaller fish catch on and swim leisurely around the roselines all day.


----------



## WallaceGrover

Looks like something you'd see in the ADA Gallery!


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful tank


----------



## zachary908

100% sexy, bro! It's looking great!


----------



## orchidman

looks great speedie!!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! Glad you guys are still enjoying such an overdue scape.


----------



## malaybiswas

Good tanks don't get old Nick. Looking awesome.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

Moar Altum hybrids


----------



## jkan0228

Not really sure if you can make that pic any better....


----------



## speedie408

There's always room for improvement Jeff.


----------



## speedie408

My fav fish atm...


----------



## speedie408




----------



## speedie408




----------



## jkan0228

DAMNNNNNNNN. I think they look like threadfin rainbows.  I want some.  how much did you get them for? Could you pm me some tips on photo taking? Like adjusting certain settings etc.? Or just post them here. Hehe


----------



## speedie408

Jeff,

I paid $3/fish but that was from a buddy who breeds them. 

If you're using GIMP, I don't use it so I can't walk you through it. If you're using CS5 I can help. 

As far as tips on photo taking, you really have to have or develop an eye for things. My early pictures all sucked compared to what I shoot now. It's kinda like a baby learning how to walk. You gotta crawl before you can run. I would suggest joining a photography forum (ie fredmiranda.com) to gain the best knowledge on how a camera functions and what ISO, aperture, shutter, and much more all entail. 

I'll tell you this though... keep playing with your camera and get to know it inside out. If you don't know, read the manual while you mess with it. Also Youtube has great tutorials that can't be passed up. I never took any photography classes. I learned everything I know about photography from reading and watching Youtube tutorials lol.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

those rainbow fish are hot....do they jump? how big are they?


----------



## Wasserpest

That last pic is lovely. The whole thread is a feast for our eyes. Thanks for sharing!

I sold my DSLR equipment, all that's left is a lonely 580EX II that needs some friends. Waiting for the T3i kit to drop to 700...

I have some forktails that, like gertrudaes, are impossible to shoot with a P&S. Gert's are a tad prettier though.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> those rainbow fish are hot....do they jump? how big are they?


They do jump. I keep my water level 3" from the rim. No losses yet. They're about 1" atm... I believe they only get a tad bigger... maybe a 1/4" more max? 



Wasserpest said:


> That last pic is lovely. The whole thread is a feast for our eyes. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I sold my DSLR equipment, all that's left is a lonely 580EX II that needs some friends. Waiting for the T3i kit to drop to 700...
> 
> I have some forktails that, like gertrudaes, are impossible to shoot with a P&S. Gert's are a tad prettier though.


Sharing is what I do best bro. Glad I still got your attention . 

I want your flash!! I only have the old 430EX which has been great! Just lacks master control :frown:. T3i... you want that 1080p video with the flip out lcd don't you? :icon_cool Hope you get it sooner than later Thomas.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Man those fish are cool. Maybe ill get rid of my aussie rainbows and get some, but i feel bad taking fish back loll.


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> Man those fish are cool. Maybe ill get rid of my aussie rainbows and get some, but i feel bad taking fish back loll.


Good luck sourcing these bad boys. They're not exactly easily attainable.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

I have my ways.


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> I have my ways.


If you cant find any, lmk. I'm willing to sell some of mine off. Need to make room for some new stock.


----------



## zachary908

Sweet photos as always, Nick! Those rainbows are pure sexiness! :biggrin:


----------



## plantbrain

Sure you do not want to buy another pair of Betta macrostoma?:icon_lol:

They are fat little pigs.


----------



## hydrophyte

Just quoting this amazing picture for view on this next page of responses...



speedie408 said:


>


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful fish and awesome shots


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!


----------



## sewingalot

Hi, Nick! Your tank journals are candy for the soul. Always pleasing photography. By the way, you are going to need to step your tank up a notch, I am finding a new favorite, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...127948-2in10s-75-gallon-updated-10-7-a-8.html :hihi:

Gorgeous fish pictures.


----------



## audioaficionado

sewingalot said:


> Hi, Nick! Your tank journals are candy for the soul. Always pleasing photography. By the way, you are going to need to step your tank up a notch, I am finding a new favorite, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...127948-2in10s-75-gallon-updated-10-7-a-8.html :hihi:
> 
> Gorgeous fish pictures.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...s-75-gallon-updated-10-7-a-8.html#post1543021

Thanx Sara, the latest FTS look pretty good indeed. Nick's macro work is still superb.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Hi, Nick! Your tank journals are candy for the soul. Always pleasing photography. By the way, you are going to need to step your tank up a notch, I am finding a new favorite, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...127948-2in10s-75-gallon-updated-10-7-a-8.html :hihi:
> 
> Gorgeous fish pictures.


haha I like his tank a lot too. Stems have that effect on us plant folk it seems. They're much more appealing when done right, but the drawback is maintenance. I'm too busy to do another tank full of stems! lol. It's just not practical for me anymore. Maybe one day, I'll try an all stems tank again... could be sooner then later :hihi:. Who knows. 



audioaficionado said:


> Nick's macro work is still superb.


Thanks audio! At least you didn't totally sell out on me unlike Sara. :tongue: j/k

______________________________________________

Here's a small update on this tank. Even though I'm planning a full rescape on this tank, it's still in the stages of plant collection. As for now, I took out all of the Philippine java fern (currently FS in the SnS) and Cyperus helferi. You can peep at the vid I shot here with my iPhone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1EinfLIHzg

I'll post up a real update with pictures later when I get some free time.
_
*Also, if anyone is interested in buying all my Roseline sharks, they are FS! Also the Green kubotais are FS*._


----------



## lbacha

Looks a little bare without the JF, your roselines are getting huge by the way. Are they skitish because you are there filming or do they always dart around like that.

Len


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> Looks a little bare without the JF, your roselines are getting huge by the way. Are they skitish because you are there filming or do they always dart around like that.
> 
> Len


Len - I know it's REALLY bare now but it's all good because I'm tearing this sucker down soon anyway. I'm just getting rid of plants that I don't plan on using for the next scape :biggrin:. As for the roselines, they aren't exactly skittish I'd say, but they do like to dart everywhere especially as a school. They like playing follow the leader A LOT! Want them? haha


----------



## bharada

Nick,
Holy cow! I'll have to spend this evening reading through the whole thread. I guess that's what I get for drifting away from the forum for so long. haha


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> Len - I know it's REALLY bare now but it's all good because I'm tearing this sucker down soon anyway. I'm just getting rid of plants that I don't plan on using for the next scape :biggrin:. As for the roselines, they aren't exactly skittish I'd say, but they do like to dart everywhere especially as a school. They like playing follow the leader A LOT! Want them? haha


 
I'd love them but I'm not sure they would find my 25 gallon puddle very much fun, I'm thinking a nice 6-8 foot long tank is just the home for them. Too bad I don't have one :icon_frow

Len


----------



## speedie408

bharada said:


> Nick,
> Holy cow! I'll have to spend this evening reading through the whole thread. I guess that's what I get for drifting away from the forum for so long. haha


Bill - Have at it! This tank has been running for a little over a year now and it's been through some dramatic changes within that time period.  



lbacha said:


> I'd love them but I'm not sure they would find my 25 gallon puddle very much fun, I'm thinking a nice 6-8 foot long tank is just the home for them. Too bad I don't have one :icon_frow
> 
> Len


That's too bad man. These fish are always a sight to see especially during feeding time.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> ... As for the roselines, they aren't exactly skittish I'd say, but they do like to dart everywhere especially as a school. They like playing follow the leader A LOT! Want them? haha


Too bad I live 400 miles away. Your roselines are my favorite fish. I even have their portraits as my PC wall paper LOL.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Too bad I live 400 miles away. Your roselines are my favorite fish. I even have their portraits as my PC wall paper LOL.


I can ship em to ya :hihi: NP! 

_____________________________________________________

Here's a new shot with my Speedlites:


----------



## speedie408

Crypt Nurii Pahang 'mutated' in all it's glory!!


----------



## jkan0228

You still have so much after how much you sold..... Love the new pics.


----------



## speedie408

Jeff,

These plants are pretty fast growers. For every plant I pluck out, I get 3 runners in it's place. As long as I don't pluck out the big momma plants . They're probably the main reason why I haven't torn down my tank yet.  That and lazyness. haha


----------



## jkan0228

Hahaha well it supports the cost of the tank so I wouldn't take it down either! The one you gave me is already on ts second leaf! With no co2 or water column dosing.  
The first leaf it shot out got deformed by a heater that didn't turn off.  

How are the downoi growing?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha well it supports the cost of the tank so I wouldn't take it down either! The one you gave me is already on ts second leaf! With no co2 or water column dosing.
> The first leaf it shot out got deformed by a heater that didn't turn off.
> 
> How are the downoi growing?


Sorry to hear about your plant bro. Hope it gets on track for you soon. 

Downoi are acclimating to their new tank. I sold most of them to Craigtor and Zach. Yanked the rest of em all out of my 40b farm tank to downsize the production since the market has been officially flooded. I got about 25 mother plants left to propagate. 

I'm working on Eriocaulon production atm so stay tuned and read up on them so you're ready for them once I'm ready to offload .


----------



## jkan0228

I think I'll try to get downoi to grow before moving on to the more expensive erios. 
Btw do you know why some stems melt app of a sudden? I've had some Pogostemon Erectus ever since my tank has been set up and sometimes out of nowhere, my super healthy stems that a nice and fat and branching, just melt from the substrate and upwards. Sometimes 3-4 inches in a day....

Lol if I plant the crypt in my Dutch tank with EI dosing and CO2, it would grow so much faster!  but then if I transferred it back I'd have a huge meltdown.


----------



## speedie408

Deficiencies will cause plant melt. If you're using tap, get a hold of your local water quality report. They should be readily available to the public, online. It will give you an idea of what nutrients your water already has, pH, alkalinity, tds, and more. 

I had a similar issue a while back and found out my tap didn't have much Mg (magnesium) at all. So after that I started dosing Epsom salt (MgSO4) that I bought from Walgreen's. Within a week, my plants looked better and ever since I haven't had any melt issues whatsoever. You can dose Mg along with your micros. Use the fert calculator over at APC to gauge how much you think you need after reading your water quality report.


----------



## TactusMortus

Hey speedie408 I read my local water report however I don't even see magnesium listed does that mean there is none? What were the plants that were experiencing issues? I have noticed random holes popping up on some of my crypts you think that might be the culprit?


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Deficiencies will cause plant melt. If you're using tap, get a hold of your local water quality report. They should be readily available to the public, online. It will give you an idea of what nutrients your water already has, pH, alkalinity, tds, and more.
> 
> I had a similar issue a while back and found out my tap didn't have much Mg (magnesium) at all. So after that I started dosing Epsom salt (MgSO4) that I bought from Walgreen's. Within a week, my plants looked better and ever since I haven't had any melt issues whatsoever. You can dose Mg along with your micros. Use the fert calculator over at APC to gauge how much you think you need after reading your water quality report.


Well I'm dosing EI with the GH booster so I don't think there would he any deficiencies.... My melt issues come without a notice and they melt down to the core of the stem, all the meat and stuff melt away leaving the exoskeleton of the plant.


----------



## speedie408

TactusMortus said:


> Hey speedie408 I read my local water report however I don't even see magnesium listed does that mean there is none? What were the plants that were experiencing issues? I have noticed random holes popping up on some of my crypts you think that might be the culprit?


My crypts were randomly melting and I didn't know why. My only deficiency was Mg since I do full EI. If you read back far enough in this journal, you might see where/when my problems occurred. 

Dosing Mg wont hurt the plants/fish. Try dosing about 1tsp/30g and see how it goes. This is assuming you're dosing EI doing 50% WC weekly. You should notice a difference in your plants rather quick. 



jkan0228 said:


> Well I'm dosing EI with the GH booster so I don't think there would he any deficiencies.... My melt issues come without a notice and they melt down to the core of the stem, all the meat and stuff melt away leaving the exoskeleton of the plant.


Can't help you there then Jeff. I've never had that happen to me before.


----------



## audioaficionado

audioaficionado said:


> Too bad I live 400 miles away. Your roselines are my favorite fish. I even have their portraits as my PC wall paper LOL.





speedie408 said:


> I can ship em to ya :hihi: NP!


If only I already had a tank large enough right now. Those guys deserve a nice 75gal at the very least. I'm working on a 150gal, but it's a few months off until I can put one together :icon_cry:


----------



## sewingalot

That FTS is eerily awesome. Great shot, Nick.


----------



## 150EH

Nice shots of the nurii Nick, I love the splash of color down the center and your plants look more mature than I seen, how long have they been in the tank??

I like the speedlights too, I have yet to get even a cable for off camera flash but you photos have embarrassed me, I mean inspired me to do something, so I'll get a cable and maybe even build a gutter light. Right when I purchased my flashgun the IR units were coming out but were a couple hundred more, I said I'll never need that because I never expected to get that deep into flash photography, live and learn.


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> That FTS is eerily awesome. Great shot, Nick.


Thanks Sara! 



150EH said:


> Nice shots of the nurii Nick, I love the splash of color down the center and your plants look more mature than I seen, how long have they been in the tank??
> 
> I like the speedlights too, I have yet to get even a cable for off camera flash but you photos have embarrassed me, I mean inspired me to do something, so I'll get a cable and maybe even build a gutter light. Right when I purchased my flashgun the IR units were coming out but were a couple hundred more, I said I'll never need that because I never expected to get that deep into flash photography, live and learn.


The nurii mutated has been growing for about 8mos more or less. 

IR is cool, but radio is best because you don't need direct line of sight to transmit. Pocketwizard is what you need  Full TTL capability. If only I had money. Bad news tho... I accidentally dropped my 430EX flash unit in my tank while handling it above the surface. I got it dried up the best I could and test fired it. I heard a charge and then a pooof! I burnt out my bulb! I'm gonna try replacing the bulb on my own before sourcing a replacement unit. Damn I knew I was going to drop the damn thing one of these days lol. Sure enough...


----------



## zergling

Sweet spotlighted FTS, Nick! :thumbsup:

For a second I actually thought you did a complete tank breakdown and that was the start of a rescape :icon_eek:

BTW, you just convinced me to get rid of the java fern "trident" and go with Crypt Nurii Pahang 'mutated'......now I just need to get hold of a small chunk......


----------



## 150EH

That sucks, I hope the bulb works and the whole units not trash. You need a safety net of some kind and I'm thinking the first guy that built that gutter flash for $130 also dropped a $500 gun in the tank.


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Sweet spotlighted FTS, Nick! :thumbsup:
> 
> For a second I actually thought you did a complete tank breakdown and that was the start of a rescape :icon_eek:
> 
> BTW, you just convinced me to get rid of the java fern "trident" and go with Crypt Nurii Pahang 'mutated'......now I just need to get hold of a small chunk......


Thanks Nathan. Didn't I give you a mutated Nurii? Gave so many away to baaps folks I forget who I gave to. This plant is def one that I'll never give up. 



150EH said:


> That sucks, I hope the bulb works and the whole units not trash. You need a safety net of some kind and I'm thinking the first guy that built that gutter flash for $130 also dropped a $500 gun in the tank.


It was laying on an egg crate before it slipped in. I need to slip a ziploc bag over it next time.


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Nathan. Didn't I give you a mutated Nurii? Gave so many away to baaps folks I forget who I gave to. This plant is def one that I'll never give up.


Nope, though I did buy downoii from you during the big fish group buy. In all honesty, I haven't been interested in crypts in years....until your recent shots of the mutated Nurii hahaha!. Now I'm suddenly wanting this and some green geckos. 

Quick question -- I know I asked you about it before, but for the life of me, can't remember -- What's your stand btw? 

Need to replace the Aquatic Fundamentals stand that I've been using for over 4 years.....it handles water spills like a boss, but dog "territorial markings", not so much.


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Nope, though I did buy downoii from you during the big fish group buy. In all honesty, I haven't been interested in crypts in years....until your recent shots of the mutated Nurii hahaha!. Now I'm suddenly wanting this and some green geckos.
> 
> Quick question -- I know I asked you about it before, but for the life of me, can't remember -- What's your stand btw?
> 
> Need to replace the Aquatic Fundamentals stand that I've been using for over 4 years.....it handles water spills like a boss, but dog "territorial markings", not so much.


haha glad I was able to set that hook on you.  I've got a couple Green geckos and a mutated nurii for you if you wanna drop by sometime. FREE for active SFBAAPS members of course... till I run low on stock. That could be anyday. :icon_cool

I'm using that same exact stand dude... haha can't complain. It was cheap and like you said, very water resistant. I don't really care about aesthetics of the stand much.


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> haha glad I was able to set that hook on you.  I've got a couple Green geckos and a mutated nurii for you if you wanna drop by sometime. FREE for active SFBAAPS members of course... till I run low on stock. That could be anyday. :icon_cool
> 
> I'm using that same exact stand dude... haha can't complain. It was cheap and like you said, very water resistant. I don't really care about aesthetics of the stand much.


Thanks Nick. I'll most likely take you up on that offer :icon_mrgr I know we're both busy lately, so maybe on the OH at Bill's. 

LOL I've seen your tank in person, but was too busy observing your plants and inhabitants to notice that we have the same stand hahaha! Goes to show how well the stand avoids stealing attention from the tank. 

I'll probably order the same thing, unless I stumble upon some spending money to have someone build a ADA style stand for me :drool:


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Thanks Nick. I'll most likely take you up on that offer :icon_mrgr I know we're both busy lately, so maybe on the OH at Bill's.
> 
> LOL I've seen your tank in person, but was too busy observing your plants and inhabitants to notice that we have the same stand hahaha! Goes to show how well the stand avoids stealing attention from the tank.
> 
> I'll probably order the same thing, unless I stumble upon some spending money to have someone build a ADA style stand for me :drool:


Bill lives pretty close by... I may go too if there's no schedule conflicts. You gotta remind me though because I'm super forgetful :help:. 

The AF stand works but I wish the doors were wider. If I had a garage, I'd build my own ADA knockoff. I've seen the ones at AFA and they don't even use 2x4 reinforcements. It's all plywood. Very simply made.


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Bill lives pretty close by... I may go too if there's no schedule conflicts. You gotta remind me though because I'm super forgetful :help:.
> 
> The AF stand works but I wish the doors were wider. If I had a garage, I'd build my own ADA knockoff. I've seen the ones at AFA and they don't even use 2x4 reinforcements. It's all plywood. Very simply made.


Yup, I'll ping you in a week or two. Just got my pH controller last night, and will be making some adjustsments. Once I get things dialled in, I'll bug you for some :biggrin:

Hahaha I avoid DIY projects as much as I can, I just don't have the skillset :tongue: I'll consider the AF stands if for some miracle I get some extra $$$ to spend.....then I really have to make sure my territorial pug stays away from it LOL!!


----------



## TactusMortus

So whats up next for this tank nick? Any idea on the next scape?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Are those Speedlites the secret sauce? And hell ya...ramp up the Erio Factory!


----------



## speedie408

TactusMortus said:


> So whats up next for this tank nick? Any idea on the next scape?


I'm feeling some bolbitis on various spots of the wood kept trimmed to stay short (using the same wood, just different arrangement). I plan on using rocks as well but I haven't found any that I like yet. I'm looking for big rocks that won't get swallowed like my current rocks ended up. As far as plants, I'm thinking of I'll go a little Dutch and bring back my collectoritis a bit on this next scape. Right now I've got L. Pantanal, Erio type 2, Rotala wallichi, Erio japan, Erio ban ba wa, Erio Aussi type 2, Erio cenerium, Polygonum ruby, polygonum sao palo, ludwigia rubins, tonina fluviatilis, rotala green narrow, weeping moss on the dw, crypt hudoroi, crypt nurii mutated, and some eleocharis belem for a nice lush foreground. I think I got everything... :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Are those Speedlites the secret sauce? And hell ya...ramp up the Erio Factory!


I've always advocated lighting being the most important aspect of aquarium photography . No secret brotha, otherwise I wouldn't be posting :hihi:.


----------



## zachary908

Nick, since you have two speed lights you might as well send me one when I order plants from you next! :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Nick, since you have two speed lights you might as well send me one when I order plants from you next! :hihi:


You missed the post where I dropped my 430ex into the tank and fried the bulb!! lol :iamwithst


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> You missed the post where I dropped my 430ex into the tank and fried the bulb!! lol :iamwithst


 That bites. I guess I just need to stop being cheap and buy one. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Do you know what kind of rocks you are looking for? I would highly recommend going too your local rock yard I walked away with 70~ of rock for free last time I went because they weren't "big enough for them to sell so they would have just sat there" that's what the guy said. And you can pick from rocks the size of a golf ball, up too the size of a smart car. 

It's not ADA rock, but it's better then all the pet store rock around here. Just a thought, it might be worth looking into. Worst comes too worst you have to pay and I think the rock yard here said it would have been .09 cents a pound.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo,

I don't know exactly what I'm looking for yet, but once I see them, I'll know . There's a couple rockeries here in my area and I've looked at one a while back... I didn't see anything I liked tho. I'll take a peep again when I get some time but most likely I'll be collecting "wild" rocks from my local streams . Thanks for the suggestion dude.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> You missed the post where I dropped my 430ex into the tank and fried the bulb!! lol :iamwithst



:iamwithst Come on! I thought you had Kung Fu Panda Photography skills? One hand on the camera one hand on the light.


----------



## Bahugo

No problem! I wish I had some local streams around here that I could pick some rocks from, I was looking for some more textured rocks though not smooth surface. 

Can't wait too see what you do with the tank. Your tanks are always amazing!


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> I'm feeling some bolbitis on various spots of the wood kept trimmed to stay short (using the same wood, just different arrangement). I plan on using rocks as well but I haven't found any that I like yet. I'm looking for big rocks that won't get swallowed like my current rocks ended up. As far as plants, I'm thinking of I'll go a little Dutch and bring back my collectoritis a bit on this next scape. Right now I've got L. Pantanal, Erio type 2, Rotala wallichi, Erio japan, Erio ban ba wa, Erio Aussi type 2, Erio cenerium, Polygonum ruby, polygonum sao palo, ludwigia rubins, tonina fluviatilis, rotala green narrow, weeping moss on the dw, crypt hudoroi, crypt nurii mutated, and some eleocharis belem for a nice lush foreground. I think I got everything... :biggrin:


Sounds sweet except for the crypts you don't want those slow growers in there taking up space that can be reserved for erios. Go ahead and send them my way I will even pay shipping.

I do have to say I am partial to dutch style tanks and stems however with two kids and a third on the way. I can not find the time to time and maintain a tank like that. They end up looking like jungles in no time. I am sure whatever you come up with will be my new favorite tank as your tank now is.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> :iamwithst Come on! I thought you had Kung Fu Panda Photography skills? One hand on the camera one hand on the light.


lmao I haven't mastered that art form yet. Nextime I can't be too lazy and mount the flash on a tripod as I should be doing each time. Lesson learned. Only the Panda could do it! 



Bahugo said:


> No problem! I wish I had some local streams around here that I could pick some rocks from, I was looking for some more textured rocks though not smooth surface.
> 
> Can't wait too see what you do with the tank. Your tanks are always amazing!


Thanks bro! Yeah I'm looking for some texture as well... although I saw one dude pull off that nice waterfall scape with them smooth river rocks... I may look for a few of those to see how they mock up. 



TactusMortus said:


> Sounds sweet except for the crypts you don't want those slow growers in there taking up space that can be reserved for erios. Go ahead and send them my way I will even pay shipping.
> 
> I do have to say I am partial to dutch style tanks and stems however with two kids and a third on the way. I can not find the time to time and maintain a tank like that. They end up looking like jungles in no time. I am sure whatever you come up with will be my new favorite tank as your tank now is.


I feel you on the Dutch. I wanted to stay away from stems but since I'm officially farming plants now, I need extra room for some of these plants lol. It'll be a grow out/show tank :hihi:. 

Congrats on the 3rd kid otw! I've got 2 myself and mannnn they are certainly more than a handful for sure! That's where the wife comes in play! She takes care of them while you do tank maintenance! haha. I know reality is what it is so good luck man.


----------



## allaboutfish

I LOVE your gertrudae rainbowfish! i cant wait to get mine.


----------



## malaybiswas

Nick, if you want, hit AF. They have some hakkai stone at this moment. I know you do not like buying stones, but just in case.

Sorry to hear about the speedlite fiasco. Is it fixed now?


----------



## speedie408

allaboutfish said:


> I LOVE your gertrudae rainbowfish! i cant wait to get mine.


Are you getting Aru IIs or regular gerts? 



malaybiswas said:


> Nick, if you want, hit AF. They have some hakkai stone at this moment. I know you do not like buying stones, but just in case.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the speedlite fiasco. Is it fixed now?


Yeah, you know I don't buy overprices rocks man. :icon_lol: Thanks tho.

I got the new bulb on order off EEbay. I'm crossing my fingers the circuits are still good.


----------



## TactusMortus

Yeah I am with you the thought of paying money for rocks is almost as bad as these people charging high prices for stupid plants. I only buy them to see what all the fuss is about and then regret it later on, hah.


----------



## speedie408

Lol I gotta admit bro, I'm guilty of selling stupid plants . Though I try to price according to the market and not too over the top... At least I hope they aren't.


----------



## TactusMortus

Yeah i was just messing with you. It is all about supply/demand. Crazy to think some of the plants people are paying over $100 for others in there native areas can walk out back and pull a wad of them out of the ground.


----------



## speedie408

In collectors eyes, the rarer the plant, the more it's worth. They only fetch a high price because they're either still new in the states, or they're simply hard/slow to grow. Lastly they usually look very nice!


----------



## speedie408

Here's the latest FTS after I took out all the Cyperus helferi and Philippine java fern. Yay or nay? It's gonna all get redone sooner or later anyway but for the mean time, I figured I'd play with it.


----------



## jkan0228

Yay all the way! Looks a lot better with the various patches of moss. Much more space. You have 9 roselines?! So many for a 60G! Lol


----------



## audioaficionado

I like it a little more jungle like, but now that all your nice wood is out in the open again, it's looking good. Once some of the survivors grow in a bit it will look lush without looking crowded.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Yay all the way! Looks a lot better with the various patches of moss. Much more space. You have 9 roselines?! So many for a 60G! Lol


The open space is a nice change. You should've seen it when I had narrow leaf java fern growing... *see below* 

I've actually got 12 Roselines. And yes, they are overgrowing this 65g tank some. :eek5:



audioaficionado said:


> I like it a little more jungle like, but now that all your nice wood is out in the open again, it's looking good. Once some of the survivors grow in a bit it will look lush without looking crowded.


audio, 

You mean like this "jungle" lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss

So that's what your wood looks like. Looks way better clean like this IMO.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow 12?! Isn't that like A LOT of bioload?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> So that's what your wood looks like. Looks way better clean like this IMO.


Yup, I missed seeing the wood. 



jkan0228 said:


> Wow 12?! Isn't that like A LOT of bioload?


Maybe so, but I've got a CFS 500 along with a Ehiem 2217 blowing through this bad boy. The CFS is a beast and keeps the water super polished. Love that filter.


----------



## zachary908

Looks excellent, Nick! And finally someone that overstocks like me. :hihi:


----------



## malaybiswas

jkan0228 said:


> Wow 12?! Isn't that like A LOT of bioload?


Not if you have adequate filtration and well planted tank...that is in a 120p. I have 10 roselines, 2 SAE, 5 albino neons and some amanos and Ottos in a 90p and never had any issue with them.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Yup, I missed seeing the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, but I've got a CFS 500 along with a Ehiem 2217 blowing through this bad boy. The CFS is a beast and keeps the water super polished. Love that filter.


Just did a search on the CFS and dude it just looks beast! So much room for media and pads etc....
Too bad I can't add one to my tank 

Btw, nick could you look at my thread and see how many roselines I could add? They're my final livestock I'll be adding to my tank 




zachary908 said:


> Looks excellent, Nick! And finally someone that overstocks like me. :hihi:


Haha +1 to that, or atleast the future me...


----------



## riverbrewer

FTS looking sweet Nick. The open space really makes the wood stand out. Is your CFS 500 really loud? Is it as quiet as the 2217?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Just did a search on the CFS and dude it just looks beast! So much room for media and pads etc....
> Too bad I can't add one to my tank
> 
> Btw, nick could you look at my thread and see how many roselines I could add? They're my final livestock I'll be adding to my tank


You better have a bigger tank if you wanna run the CFS 500. It turns water like no tomorrow. It should be a perfect addition to your 95g. 

I'll peep your thread in a sec 



riverbrewer said:


> FTS looking sweet Nick. The open space really makes the wood stand out. Is your CFS 500 really loud? Is it as quiet as the 2217?


The CFS is actually really quiet. Just a nice hummm, nothing too noticeable. The 2217 is old and loud now. When it was new, it was dead silent, but I think it's seen better days. It still works so I'm not complaining. 



zachary908 said:


> Looks excellent, Nick! And finally someone that overstocks like me. :hihi:


Overstocking is fine as long as you've got OVERFILTRATION going on. Weekly 50% WC and a large plant mass certainly helps out a lot as well. :thumbsup: I need to have better self control and keep only a couple species. Damn this fish collectoritis! 



malaybiswas said:


> Not if you have adequate filtration and well planted tank...that is in a 120p. I have 10 roselines, 2 SAE, 5 albino neons and some amanos and Ottos in a 90p and never had any issue with them.


Damn... 10 roselines in a 90P... haha and I thought my tank was small for roselines :tongue:


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> You better have a bigger tank if you wanna run the CFS 500. It turns water like no tomorrow. It should be a perfect addition to your 95g.
> 
> I'll peep your thread in a sec


Yea I currently have a 400gph pump in my sump for my 95G. Might add the CFS 500... But it'll depend if I can first get three digits in my bank account


----------



## zachary908

I've got plenty of filtration.


----------



## zergling

Nick, I hear you on the fish collectoritis man. When I re-started my 120-P, I said to myself that I'll just get a big school of cardinals to keep things simple. Then your gb came along, and I couldn't resist the temptation of those gertrudes! Then somewhere along the line, my attraction to nannostomus got re-ignited again, and now I have beckfords, rubrocaudatus, and mortenthaleri in there, LOL!!

Your fat sharks are starting to outgrow your tank, though. Your massive "trim" does give them a lot of swimming space now, but I think you should just remove the couch and replace it with a ADA 180-P hahahaha!


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> I think you should just remove the couch and replace it with a ADA 180-P hahahaha!


Dude... that would be SICK!! I'd have to sell a kidney off to be able to afford one of those bad boys tho, you know that right? 

The roselines should be on their way out soon. If all goes well, they'll be going to a bigger home soon .


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Dude... that would be SICK!! I'd have to sell a kidney off to be able to afford one of those bad boys tho, you know that right?
> 
> The roselines should be on their way out soon. If all goes well, they'll be going to a bigger home soon .


Not only do you have to spend $$$ on the 180-P and all necessary equipment, I'm sure you also have to bribe the wife and kids to get approval hahaha! :flick:

Good to hear that the fat roselines are going to a bigger home, where they probably will get even bigger and fatter hahaha! Question now is whether or not you can actually let go of them. I know some folks like me still get attached to their wet pets....


----------



## speedie408

Yup, I'm the same way man. I've grown attached to most of my fish especially the roselines. These guys have been good to me. There was only 2 occasions where they got spooked and 2 of them literally jumped onto my lap lol. Otherwise, before I put my mesh top on for my Betta Macs, I never lost a single roseline to suicide. I'll most definitely miss these fish once they're gone. 

As for the wife bribery, I'm not sure anything will fly unless I make bucu dollars in the first place and was able to buy her some fancy purses or something haha. Bucu dollars is something I don't have so I'll have to live with the 120-P ..... for now.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Take that loud 2217 off, pop in a new impeller and Voila! New filter for your shrimp farm. That CF 500 should be enough for your 120.

Dang your roselines are huge. What you feeding them?


----------



## zergling

Nick, time to work even harder and earn bucu dollars! I'm sure you've already spent some time imagining what you'd do if you were allowed to have a 6ft tank in there!


----------



## audioaficionado

180-P !!! Try $$$$ ~$4+kilobux

Nick I'll be sorry to see those roselines go. How about one last feeding frenzy video while they're huge and still with you.


----------



## sewingalot

Yay! The bolbitis placement is bugging me for some reason, though. Everything else looks great to me, yet that fern looks like it is looking for a home.


----------



## 150EH

I had just see Roseline in person for the first time, they were in a display tank and at maturity, they are a pretty good sized fish and looked big enought to eat shrimp and other small creatures.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Take that loud 2217 off, pop in a new impeller and Voila! New filter for your shrimp farm. That CF 500 should be enough for your 120.
> 
> Dang your roselines are huge. What you feeding them?


It serves it's purpose on the 120-P though . It's hooked up to my surface skimmer and keeps the scum away. I have a broken Pro III (2046 I think) that needs fixing. I'll have to open up the head and fix it so i can use that one on this tank. That'll free up the 2217 for the UGF!! 



zergling said:


> Nick, time to work even harder and earn bucu dollars! I'm sure you've already spent some time imagining what you'd do if you were allowed to have a 6ft tank in there!


Endless possibilities my friend. Oh I can only imagine.  Then again, I don't care how rich I am, I can't see myself paying $3-4K for a fish tank. haha I just don't see it. 



audioaficionado said:


> 180-P !!! Try $$$$ ~$4+kilobux
> 
> Nick I'll be sorry to see those roselines go. How about one last feeding frenzy video while they're huge and still with you.


Since you're asking, I'll do one. :icon_wink



sewingalot said:


> Yay! The bolbitis placement is bugging me for some reason, though. Everything else looks great to me, yet that fern looks like it is looking for a home.


Is this a hint from you Sara? Do you need 'this' bobitis fern? Because I can send some your way :biggrin:. Just say the word. haha 



150EH said:


> I had just see Roseline in person for the first time, they were in a display tank and at maturity, they are a pretty good sized fish and looked big enought to eat shrimp and other small creatures.


Mine are all pushing just a tad over 4" and that's barely 2/3 to full adult size IIRC. These guys are a treat to see durring feeding time. They will not harm shrimp or snails. They are actually a great community fish compared to other smaller barbs such as Tiger barbs. No nipping whatsoever with these guys either.


----------



## sewingalot

LOL, I do love that plant. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> LOL, I do love that plant. :hihi:


Lol. You need too teach me how too do that someday. 

I kind of agree with Sara though, it just looks off too me for some reason sitting at the top. I think it would look really cool in the center behind the roseline (The one that is leading them too the right side). Either way your tank looks amazing.


----------



## speedie408

Here's a latest video I shot earlier as I was feeding. I'll be selling the Roselines soon so this will probably be the last video I'll be shooting with them in it. 

Please watch it in 720p HD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2iaV6v_DGo

Thanks for looking.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Your tank looks nice. You have A LOT of different fish in there. Bu bye roseline.


----------



## speedie408

There's too many damn fish lol. That's why I want a clean slate.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

There's a lot of flow too...I see the plakat going for a couple of roller coaster rides....hahaha....n thats a huge crypt bush...so you really going to rescape this bad boy?


----------



## speedie408

Tellin you!! That CFS 500 aint no joke! 

Yup, a rescape is undeniable. It's just a matter of time. I've been swamped lately so that's why it's been on the back burner. Haha


----------



## lbacha

It will be a shame to see them go, just make sure they make it into a bigger home and I'm sure they will appreciate it, just think though your tank will look like it doubled in size when they arn't in there anymore, lol...

Len


----------



## 150EH

That was a nice video and the tank looks great, but man you have a collectoris problem there's a ton of fish in there. You need a couple more tanks or one big one, maybe a 24' plywood across the basement wall, like Wasser's only much bigger.


----------



## jkan0228

That is some clear water!


----------



## mountaindew

Excellent video. 
This thread has now passed 100k views, wow!
mD


----------



## sewingalot

Neat song. Where are the roselines heading off to? I can't believe how large they've gotten. Any ideas on where you want to go next with your tank?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I don't think there are too many fish. Rather, there are too many bigger fish, making the tank look busy. Once you get rid of the Roselines you may find that it looks fine.


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> It will be a shame to see them go, just make sure they make it into a bigger home and I'm sure they will appreciate it, just think though your tank will look like it doubled in size when they arn't in there anymore, lol...
> 
> Len


Len - The transfer hasn't been initiated but if all goes to plan they'll probably be gone next week sometime. The party interested does have a nice bigger tank so they'll be fine . I actually want to get rid of all the Green kubotais, rummies, & cardinals as well. The tank got way too busy, too fast. 



150EH said:


> That was a nice video and the tank looks great, but man you have a collectoris problem there's a ton of fish in there. You need a couple more tanks or one big one, maybe a 24' plywood across the basement wall, like Wasser's only much bigger.


Thanks man! Damn right I got a collectoritis problem lol. It's gotten outta hand. 

If I had a garage I would totally mock up Wassers plywood tank. I'm all about money savings! One of these days... :smile:



jkan0228 said:


> That is some clear water!


CFS 500 Jeff!! 



mountaindew said:


> Excellent video.
> This thread has now passed 100k views, wow!
> mD


Thanks mD! I can't believe it either. Thanks to all you folks who've been coming back for updates and those who actually post feedback. I appreciate every one of you! It's nearing the end of this journal now so 100K is a good end to a year long journey wouldn't you say? 



sewingalot said:


> Neat song. Where are the roselines heading off to? I can't believe how large they've gotten. Any ideas on where you want to go next with your tank?


Not going to confirm yet as there hasn't been any transaction made yet. I'm sure the buyer will come forward to show off these bad boys once he gets them in his/her tank . 

As far as new ideas. You probably missed the post a few pages back but I may be bringing back some stems  More you're style right Sara? 



2wheelsx2 said:


> I don't think there are too many fish. Rather, there are too many bigger fish, making the tank look busy. Once you get rid of the Roselines you may find that it looks fine.


I think it'll be rather bare once I'm done getting rid of my fish haha. Then again knowing how I am, the tank will be full of new fish sooner than I expect, as usual. I gotta neutralize those impulse buys somehow... but how? :icon_roll


----------



## audioaficionado

Nothing wrong with those fish. Nick just needs a bigger tank


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Nothing wrong with those fish. Nick just needs a bigger tank


One day my friend... one day


----------



## audioaficionado

4' is just not enough sprinting room for roselines IMO. I'm looking for a 120 gal or more myself. Checking Craig's List frequently


----------



## jkan0228

Luckily I got 5'! Haha doesn't seem enough though.


----------



## lbacha

They need an aquarium like the sardines have at the Monterey bay aquarium, it is the circumference of an entire room, they could go in circles forever, lol...

Len


----------



## dewalltheway

Great video and great tank. I am one that love a variety of fish because it keeps you occupied watching all the different things they do. I loved that Pleco with the wafer...he seemed like he was saying "Mine, all mine, get away, ok..I am going to sit on it!" Thanks for sharing!


----------



## malaybiswas

jkan0228 said:


> Luckily I got 5'! Haha doesn't seem enough though.


May be make a plant maze in there. Will triple the swimming length  like how they have waiting lines in airport checkins.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

haha might as well build a little olympic style racetrack for them. You know how they get greyhound dogs to race? I can do that with a cube of tubifex worms and see who's the fastest roseline. :iamwithst:icon_lol:



dewalltheway said:


> Great video and great tank. I am one that love a variety of fish because it keeps you occupied watching all the different things they do. I loved that Pleco with the wafer...he seemed like he was saying "Mine, all mine, get away, ok..I am going to sit on it!" Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Mark. Plecos are fun to watch during feeding. Did you see the little pitbull pleco trying to sneak in there for some action?  That little guy is pretty much full size there. Love those guys.


----------



## 150EH

jkan0228 said:


> That is some clear water!


Is is and the whole tank is just spotless, I forgot to mention that after the video but it was the first thing I noticed. So if cleanliness is next to Godliness, I'm going to aquarium he#[email protected]@LL.



speedie408 said:


> Thanks man! Damn right I got a collectoritis problem lol. It's gotten outta hand.
> 
> If I had a garage I would totally mock up Wassers plywood tank. I'm all about money savings! One of these days... :smile:


I was surprised to see that with the really nice tank mixed with the Odessy filter. I hear the really pump I just get leary with them around hardwood and other easy to destroy flooring, there have been some problems with the covers flexing and intake/exhaust ports breaking, but most owner speak highly of them.

We all have collectoritis (atleast I can spell it right now) but it's just easier if you have a job which excludes me but I am going to build the plywood tank, GlassCages.com wants $210 for the glass and $60 for delivery but I have tp pick it up in Baltimore (30 mins.) because it ships frieght. I wanted to get that price before my final decision, but it's not a bad price for Starphire 84 x 24 x 0.50. :help:


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> Is is and the whole tank is just spotless, I forgot to mention that after the video but it was the first thing I noticed. So if cleanliness is next to Godliness, I'm going to aquarium he#[email protected]@LL.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see that with the really nice tank mixed with the Odessy filter. I hear the really pump I just get leary with them around hardwood and other easy to destroy flooring, there have been some problems with the covers flexing and intake/exhaust ports breaking, but most owner speak highly of them.
> 
> We all have collectoritis (atleast I can spell it right now) but it's just easier if you have a job which excludes me but I am going to build the plywood tank, GlassCages.com wants $210 for the glass and $60 for delivery but I have tp pick it up in Baltimore (30 mins.) because it ships frieght. I wanted to get that price before my final decision, but it's not a bad price for Starphire 84 x 24 x 0.50. :help:


lol 

As far as I know, (I forgot where I read it) the newer design and hoses alleviated the leaking/cracking issues. 

That's gonna be a nice little project man. Can't wait to see you get started. :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

love the tank!


----------



## zachary908

That video was so awesome, Nick! Send me the 3 plecos and your Green kubotais. You know my address! :hihi:

Seriously though I love those plecos. Where did you find that pitbull???

How many Green kubotais do you have in there?


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> love the tank!


Thanks man!



zachary908 said:


> That video was so awesome, Nick! Send me the 3 plecos and your Green kubotais. You know my address! :hihi:
> 
> Seriously though I love those plecos. Where did you find that pitbull???
> 
> How many Green kubotais do you have in there?


haha I got them from a lfs for about $4 a pop, a while back. I've got 20 Green kubotais... you want them? :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> haha I got them from a lfs for about $4 a pop, a while back. I've got 20 Green kubotais... you want them? :biggrin:


Dang.. I've always wanted some pitbull plecos. Are the other two just LF Bn's? They are beautiful! Hmmm... you are tempting me dude. Shoot me a Pm with a price and what not.. I'm sure I can take at least some off of your hands!


----------



## speedie408

The tiny pleco with the yellow polka dots is the pitbull. The other 2 you saw including the large long fin are both, Calico long finned BNPs. Got them from a different lfs when they were only 1.5"


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> The tiny pleco with the yellow polka dots is the pitbull. The other 2 you saw including the large long fin are both, Calico long finned BNPs. Got them from a different lfs when they were only 1.5"


Yeah, I knew which the pitbull was. Those calicos are sweet, I'll have to look into getting some.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

haha fish sale! You dumping all your livestock and starting fresh?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> haha fish sale! You dumping all your livestock and starting fresh?


Not planning on keeping any of the swimmer mid water fish. I'm only keeping my Macs and the ground crew. Need anything bro?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

What I need is your macs to stop swallowing dem eggs......


----------



## jkan0228

I'd love to have the dwarf chain loaches. That's if I could afford them. They're like 14 a pop at my LFS. How do they school? Do they even?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> What I need is your macs to stop swallowing dem eggs......


Updating my Mac thread with new pics tonight! Stay tuned bro.



jkan0228 said:


> I'd love to have the dwarf chain loaches. That's if I could afford them. They're like 14 a pop at my LFS. How do they school? Do they even?


They are very social fish and school a bunch if you have more than 10 of them. The more the merrier with these fish! And yes they are very pricey!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha then I shall pass.... All your fish are pricey......


----------



## jkan0228

Haha I'm totally gonna save up for a CFS 500 now! It seems to have a huge capacity for media. Do you just fill them with pads only?


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> They are very social fish and school a bunch if you have more than 10 of them. The more the merrier with these fish! And yes they are very pricey!


You selling the loaches?


----------



## rockwood

If you are getting rid of that Pitbull Pleco and don't have someone saying "I'll take him" yet shoot me a price if you think you can get him from CA to TN safely. I have one already and absolutely love him so I'd be glad to have another. He does the wafer guarding thing too


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Boi!!!... I just realized....congrats on 100K of views...quite an accomplishment....think about how many more you'd get if your photos weren't so crappy...:eek5:


----------



## jkan0228

I'd say congrats on the 91 pages.... 
Which is my thread in about 5 years... hehehe


----------



## 150EH

jkan0228 said:


> I'd love to have the dwarf chain loaches. That's if I could afford them. They're like 14 a pop at my LFS. How do they school? Do they even?


Rachael has them for $9 each and her shipping is cheap, plus this is a good time of the year to ship fish. Mine stick together pretty good with only 3 and they have been in the tank for 5 years, the are great for snail clean up too.


----------



## jkan0228

150EH said:


> Rachael has them for $9 each and her shipping is cheap, plus this is a good time of the year to ship fish. Mine stick together pretty good with only 3 and they have been in the tank for 5 years, the are great for snail clean up too.


True, but if you've followed my journal, which I think you have a bit. Then you would know that my priority are getting some nice roselines!  Sorry to derail Nick


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Shoulda adopted Nicks moster roselines.


----------



## jkan0228

They would leave a pretty deep dent in my paypal.... XD


----------



## speedie408

Jeff - the filter comes equipped with some heavy duty sponge media already. All you gotta add are your own bio balls. I use Ehiem substrat pro. 

Zachary - in not selling the loaches brotha... None of the ground crew . Like em too much plus they're needed for clean up. 

Rockwood - sorry man. Not sellin 

Howard - it ain't a big deal bro lol. What I really want is mag/book publication


----------



## speedie408

I actually sold them well below market value. Someone got the deal of the century haha.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Zachary - in not selling the loaches brotha... None of the ground crew . Like em too much plus they're needed for clean up.


That's a relief.. I wasn't looking forward to going broke. :hihi:

Can't wait to see the new scape, Dude!


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> Jeff - the filter comes equipped with some heavy duty sponge media already. All you gotta add are your own bio balls. I use Ehiem substrat pro.
> 
> Zachary - in not selling the loaches brotha... None of the ground crew . Like em too much plus they're needed for clean up.
> 
> Rockwood - sorry man. Not sellin
> 
> Howard - it ain't a big deal bro lol. What I really want is mag/book publication


This reminds me I just got my most recent issue of aquarium fish international and Tom Barr actually has a article in there on dry start method.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Jeff - the filter comes equipped with some heavy duty sponge media already. All you gotta add are your own bio balls. I use Ehiem substrat pro.
> 
> Zachary - in not selling the loaches brotha... None of the ground crew . Like em too much plus they're needed for clean up.
> 
> Rockwood - sorry man. Not sellin
> 
> Howard - it ain't a big deal bro lol. What I really want is mag/book publication


Whats the difference between substrat and subtrat pro? Do you keep it in a bag? I can't find any big media bags...



speedie408 said:


> I actually sold them well below market value. Someone got the deal of the century haha.


How much?! Don't tell me it was like 50$ for all of them plus shipping....


----------



## TactusMortus

He said deal of the century not stick em up robbery, hah. The thing about buying from nick is he has most likely the healthiest roselines you will ever find. They are also nice large specimens and if they are packed anything like the plants he ships out. I expect they will arrive in tip top shape.


----------



## TactusMortus

In case you didn't figure it out they are coming my way! I just wish I had half the photography skills he does. Because I know this will be the end of some of the most beautiful pictures of roselines I have ever seen. I think some of his shots were better then seeing the damn fish in person.


----------



## jkan0228

Maybe Nick should condition a few roselines and then send them to me....  I know you have my address in your paypal somewhere....


----------



## shrimpnmoss

TactusMortus said:


> This reminds me I just got my most recent issue of aquarium fish international and Tom Barr actually has a article in there on dry start method.



You get AFI? Keep an eye out for a shrimp article in an up coming issue. With some so so shrimp pics.


----------



## zachary908

TactusMortus said:


> In case you didn't figure it out they are coming my way! I just wish I had half the photography skills he does. Because I know this will be the end of some of the most beautiful pictures of roselines I have ever seen. I think some of his shots were better then seeing the damn fish in person.


Congrats on the Roselines, Dude! Knowing Nick they will arrive looking great, and he will probably throw in something cool for you!

Nick is a great guy!

It seems everyone is getting Roselines now days... Maybe I should grab a few from work sometime.


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Congrats on the Roselines, Dude! Knowing Nick they will arrive looking great, and he will probably throw in something cool for you!
> 
> Nick is a great guy!
> 
> It seems everyone is getting Roselines now days... Maybe I should grab a few from work sometime.


Maybe you should hook me up with a deal....


----------



## TactusMortus

shrimpnmoss said:


> You get AFI? Keep an eye out for a shrimp article in an up coming issue. With some so so shrimp pics.


Nice dude I take it you might have a hand in those so so shrimp pics. Good to see the magazine is starting to include a lot more planted tank and dwarf shrimp stuff.


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Maybe you should hook me up with a deal....


I'm sure I could get some ordered in for you, The ones we have now are in a 265g show tank.  They are technically for sale, just marked up way high. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Lol I'm out shopping with the wifey. I'll respond accordingly once I get back behind my comp. I hate typing on the iPhone. :/


----------



## jkan0228

But you love the iPhone. Do you have the 4S? I heard its just complete awesomeness


----------



## zachary908

I was about to call you weird for shopping at midnight, but then I remembered you were in Cali. :hihi: Have fun, Nick!


----------



## TactusMortus

Out spending that hard earned plant money!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

TactusMortus said:


> Nice dude I take it you might have a hand in those so so shrimp pics. Good to see the magazine is starting to include a lot more planted tank and dwarf shrimp stuff.


Naw, the pics are not mine. I was being sarcastic. hahah...hard to see humor over internet. There will be some very pro-pics in the article.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

jkan0228 said:


> But you love the iPhone. Do you have the 4S? I heard its just complete awesomeness



I'm reading reports that the screen is crap tho.


----------



## jkan0228

shrimpnmoss said:


> I'm reading reports that the screen is crap tho.


Which is why you get the protective cover!


----------



## TactusMortus

I think I might be the last person on planet earth above 10 and under 30 who doesn't have a cellphone.


----------



## jkan0228

TactusMortus said:


> I think I might be the last person on planet earth above 10 and under 30 who doesn't have a cellphone.


But your the only person in the world who has super duper healthy roselines.


----------



## speedie408

TactusMortus said:


> This reminds me I just got my most recent issue of aquarium fish international and Tom Barr actually has a article in there on dry start method.


If only I knew how to write just one ounce of proper English, I would submit articles along with pictures to every aquatic mag publisher out there... should've stayed in school :eek5:



jkan0228 said:


> Whats the difference between substrat and subtrat pro? Do you keep it in a bag? I can't find any big media bags...


I just use the pro because it came with my filter  Not sure if there's a difference. You can use any other ceramic bio fillers if you wanted to. 



TactusMortus said:


> He said deal of the century not stick em up robbery, hah. The thing about buying from nick is he has most likely the healthiest roselines you will ever find. They are also nice large specimens and if they are packed anything like the plants he ships out. I expect they will arrive in tip top shape.


If they don't die in transit for some ungodly reason, you will love them man! They'll be packed properly because my packaging dept is top notch! 



jkan0228 said:


> Maybe Nick should condition a few roselines and then send them to me....  I know you have my address in your paypal somewhere....


That's gonna cost you buddy! :icon_mrgr 



jkan0228 said:


> But you love the iPhone. Do you have the 4S? I heard its just complete awesomeness


I have the old 4... not rich enough for the 4S yet. I'm waiting for the 5 



zachary908 said:


> I was about to call you weird for shopping at midnight, but then I remembered you were in Cali. :hihi: Have fun, Nick!


hahaha went shopping for the kids if you call that fun. Kids are damn expensive!! Spent $140 bucks like nothing... just so they wont starve... wouldn't trade em for the world though. 



TactusMortus said:


> I think I might be the last person on planet earth above 10 and under 30 who doesn't have a cellphone.


lol you serious bro? Damn you're in the Stone Age still! Wake up! I had that same mentality 12 years ago


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> lol you serious bro? Damn you're in the Stone Age still! Wake up! I had that same mentality 12 years ago


Then people would be able to get a hold of me. I like being able to disappear.


----------



## speedie408

TactusMortus said:


> Then people would be able to get a hold of me. I like being able to disappear.


Yeah, sometimes I think it's better that way depending on age/where you live. Then again if you ever get into a sticky situation and need a cell phone, your a$$ed out. :eek5: 

McGuyver never had a cell phone so I think you'll be fine if you're as good as he was at improvising. haha :tongue:


----------



## TactusMortus

I taught that clown everything he knows.


----------



## speedie408

lmao damn you're OG then Tactus


----------



## TactusMortus

OG indeed!


----------



## sewingalot

Nick! Did I hear you say you are bringing in stems correctly?!? Fantastic! Any in particular? May I suggest wisteria? :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

I'm waiting for the 5 too.  

Dude i heard Justin had a bad review on the CFS 500, how does it work with you?


----------



## lbacha

jkan0228 said:


> But you love the iPhone. Do you have the 4S? I heard its just complete awesomeness


I'm hoping its awesome I'm going to hunt one down later today to replace my 3GS that can't hold a charge anymore, it's amazing how everyone has 64gig versions but not the cheaper ones, I had the same issue when I tried to get my ipad2

Len


----------



## TactusMortus

jkan0228 said:


> I'm waiting for the 5 too.
> 
> Dude i heard Justin had a bad review on the CFS 500, how does it work with you?


Lets hope he was wrong as I just ordered a pair of them myself to replace my weaker filters. I think he had the older model. I heard they have sorted out a lot of the issues they had with that one. Speedie told me he was nothing but happy with his.


----------



## lbacha

shrimpnmoss said:


> Boi!!!... I just realized....congrats on 100K of views...quite an accomplishment....think about how many more you'd get if your photos weren't so crappy...:eek5:


I think the comment should be "just imagine how many more views we would get if we could take a decent pic." lol...


----------



## lbacha

jkan0228 said:


> I'm waiting for the 5 too.
> 
> Dude i heard Justin had a bad review on the CFS 500, how does it work with you?


I decided to wait for the 5 about 15 months ago and that hasn't worked out well since they didn't bring it out last year (damn Verizon) and it didn't come this year, so I'm just getting the 4GS because my 3GS is over the hill.

Len


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> Nick! Did I hear you say you are bringing in stems correctly?!? Fantastic! Any in particular? May I suggest wisteria? :hihi:


LOL in your dreams Sara :flick:



jkan0228 said:


> I'm waiting for the 5 too.
> 
> Dude i heard Justin had a bad review on the CFS 500, how does it work with you?


Have never read his review. I bought it because my local buddy bought one and highly recommended it. I'm ignorant like that  So far so good. Very quiet and a cinch to clean. 



lbacha said:


> I'm hoping its awesome I'm going to hunt one down later today to replace my 3GS that can't hold a charge anymore, it's amazing how everyone has 64gig versions but not the cheaper ones, I had the same issue when I tried to get my ipad2
> 
> Len





lbacha said:


> I decided to wait for the 5 about 15 months ago and that hasn't worked out well since they didn't bring it out last year (damn Verizon) and it didn't come this year, so I'm just getting the 4GS because my 3GS is over the hill.
> 
> Len


If I didn't have a 4 already, I'd get the 4S. I gotta get my moneys worth from the 4. The only reason I want the 4S is for it's camera, but then I don't really need it cause I already have my DSLR.  Wait another 2 years for me.


----------



## sewingalot

I bet you could make wisteria look exotic though. I made the mistake of adding a piece into my tank this fall. It grew out of the water and caught me in a trap.


----------



## speedie408

I'm starting to rethink things again for this new scape... I may not go stems after all since I'll be too busy. This is my 'show' tank so it needs to look good for long periods of time. I may stick to slow growing plants; anubias, ferns, crypts, bucephalandras, erios, downoi, etc.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> I bet you could make wisteria look exotic though. I made the mistake of adding a piece into my tank this fall. It grew out of the water and caught me in a trap.


Why are you hating on my Wisteria!!!???:icon_frow Pshhh, trim it, it will stay shorter :hihi:


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> I'm starting to rethink things again for this new scape... I may not go stems after all since I'll be too busy. This is my 'show' tank so it needs to look good for long periods of time. I may stick to slow growing plants; anubias, ferns, crypts, bucephalandras, erios, downoi, etc.


Do it bro! Stems are for losers!


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> I bet you could make wisteria look exotic though. I made the mistake of adding a piece into my tank this fall. It grew out of the water and caught me in a trap.


lol is it holding you prisoner? Damn that's a smart plant. Reminds me of that movie "Little Shop of Horrors" haha


----------



## TactusMortus

Hahaha, love that movie!


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> If I didn't have a 4 already, I'd get the 4S. I gotta get my moneys worth from the 4. The only reason I want the 4S is for it's camera, but then I don't really need it cause I already have my DSLR.  Wait another 2 years for me.


Yeah it's a lot easier choice for me since I have the 3GS and feel like I got my money's worth, the 4GS will be a huge upgrade for me.. I've been playing with my brothers DSLR and I'm getting hooked I may have to get a macro lens for it then eventually get my own..

Len


----------



## sewingalot

I love the LSH movie, but have you ever seen the original? I think that one is even more hysterical, but actually has a better morale at the end. LOL. Rich, sorry to say mister wisteria is gone. I accidentally on purpose sent it to someone else. It's a great plant, but gets bossy and takes over too easily for my tastes. 

And did I just get called a looser? Hahaha. Technically, downoi is a stem, so that works. Have you thought of one stem that is a slow grower?


----------



## TactusMortus

sewingalot said:


> I love the LSH movie, but have you ever seen the original? I think that one is even more hysterical, but actually has a better morale at the end. LOL. Rich, sorry to say mister wisteria is gone. I accidentally on purpose sent it to someone else. It's a great plant, but gets bossy and takes over too easily for my tastes.
> 
> And did I just get called a looser? Hahaha. Technically, downoi is a stem, so that works. Have you thought of one stem that is a slow grower?


Hah, not you sewingalot. I was referring to the other stem keepers.


----------



## sewingalot

Nice recovery, Tactus.


----------



## TactusMortus

sewingalot said:


> Nice recovery, Tactus.


I might be coming out with my own line of fabrics sewingalot in the coming months. Going to be shabby chic inspired line. You going to make me a quilt for my booth?


----------



## sewingalot

Not to further hijack Nick's thread, but if that is real and not joshing, that is great, Tactus. You will have to pm me details. And if it is a joke, that's completely hysterical. Speaking of which, my quilting is at a stand still, unfortunately. I blew up my machine and although it sews, the tension is causing loops randomly on the bobbin thread and that's not good for a quilt. Sigh.

Nick! (imagine a hypnotist's voice) Think about stems, only about stems. How wonderfully relaxing they are in the current. Remember all that is the beauty of stems. As you lay down to sleep and dream, keep this in mind:


----------



## Jeff5614

TactusMortus said:


> Do it bro! Stems are for losers!


roud::biggrin: Well, I had my fill of them anyway and I thought it was a funny comment. Sorry for the interruption, this thread is now back on track.


----------



## speedie408

Sara,

Ahhhh yes yes, the good ole 39g from way back when. haha You really know how to twist someones arm don't you?  I do miss that tank though. It was my first planted tank and it'll always have a place in my heart. You gotta remember, I got 2 growing, needy kids now. They're boys and they require constant energy drainage, otherwise my apartment will look like a chicken coop! It was nice to dream again... I think I just woke up and got my senses back together. I may stick some stems in there at first to grow them out but in the end, I think I just want something simple but nice to look at. Low maintenance, no dosing, MTS capped with AS, CO2, and moderate to low light. We'll see! 

Stems are for folks who have LOTS of time! Loosers... only because they don't really have a life yet other than tending to their stems every day! lol :hihi: :tongue:


----------



## jkan0228

No!! Stems are goods dude. Do stems. Be like me. Then we can have a trade sooner or later. Haha since sara hijacked tue tired so much, I don't think nick answered my question on the cfs 500 since its already like two pages back due to the comments of sara etc. 

I'm still a teen so maybe thats just me but I have plenty of time. Especially on the weekend.


----------



## sewingalot

Liked that little persausion technique, eh? I am good at that, just ask my better half.  But I completely understand. It is a lot of work and if I had two boys and worked your hours, I wouldn't even have three tanks, but maybe one with crypts and exotic plants that look pretty but grow slow.

I was so looking forward to my MTS making my life less complicated. And then I forgot to add the nutrients.  So now three people calling me a looser....lol. I do feel loosery now.


----------



## audioaficionado

Jeff5614 said:


> Sorry for the interruption, this thread is now back on track.


Yeah, right... :hihi:


----------



## dxiong5

Was this your old tank? - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1561528-post1412.html

Looks great! I like all the colors. Densely planted stem tanks have always been attractive to me; I forget from whom, but I've seen some journals/pictures from this forum of someone's really nice, colorful stem tanks...something I'd like to try one day.

Also, I've seen some nice MTS tanks, like AaronT's. I think I'll give MTS a try one day also; I've used topsoil mixed with calcined clay and capped with inert gravel before - gave me good growth, but I think MTS would be even better. I'm starting a few emersed tanks with it, will see how it goes.

Congrats on 100K+ views, and nearing 100 pages! This has been a great scape and journal, sad to see it go, but definitely looking forward to what you cook up next!


----------



## jkan0228

I think nick should do a timeline update.


----------



## 150EH

I didn't know you could do that 1412, too cool.

Think of Scissors Nick!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I may stick to slow growing plants; anubias, ferns, crypts, bucephalandras, erios, downoi, etc.


I'm liking this idea, bro. I'm actually fighting off the urge to go low maintenance myself...


----------



## TactusMortus

zachary908 said:


> I'm liking this idea, bro. I'm actually fighting off the urge to go low maintenance myself...


Don't fight it go to the dark side!......... No really go to the dark side raise your lights turn off those extra bulbs and enjoy a dimly lit tank.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Was this your old tank? - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1561528-post1412.html
> 
> Looks great! I like all the colors. Densely planted stem tanks have always been attractive to me; I forget from whom, but I've seen some journals/pictures from this forum of someone's really nice, colorful stem tanks...something I'd like to try one day.
> 
> Also, I've seen some nice MTS tanks, like AaronT's. I think I'll give MTS a try one day also; I've used topsoil mixed with calcined clay and capped with inert gravel before - gave me good growth, but I think MTS would be even better. I'm starting a few emersed tanks with it, will see how it goes.
> 
> Congrats on 100K+ views, and nearing 100 pages! This has been a great scape and journal, sad to see it go, but definitely looking forward to what you cook up next!


Yeah I had my fair share of regular fast growing stemmies. They desire too much attention so I dumped them and married slow growth ferns, crypts, and slow growing stems . They don't quite have the same look but I'm happy with not having to manicure the tank on a daily basis due to the lack of time. I can always look at other folks tanks to enjoy their stems 

This will be my first time doing MTS, as a matter of fact I'm using MTS on my 40B farm tank and so far it's been doing very well (going on 3 weeks) with only a minor diatom outbreak. I'm finally able to use RO water to grow all the soft water plants I've never been able to grow before. :biggrin:

This journal will surely be a record to beat for myself. 



jkan0228 said:


> I think nick should do a timeline update.


I'll do one for ya roud:



150EH said:


> I didn't know you could do that 1412, too cool.
> 
> Think of Scissors Nick!


Yeah, I had the drive back then. Now, I'm too lazy. Just look at how long this tank has been in limbo for a new scape lol. I can't remember the last time I used a pair of scissors for trimming :tongue:. It's usually plucking or pulling only now lol. Life is easier this way.



zachary908 said:


> I'm liking this idea, bro. I'm actually fighting off the urge to go low maintenance myself...


Do it Zach! That way you'll have more time for 'other' projects :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

You have more collectoritis options if you use stems Nick...


----------



## Jeff5614

zachary908 said:


> I'm liking this idea, bro. I'm actually fighting off the urge to go low maintenance myself...


Try it and you'll not want to go back. There's nothing like having a scape that lasts more than 4 days.


----------



## speedie408

Craigthor said:


> You have more collectoritis options if you use stems Nick...


 I've got something up my sleeve :wink:


----------



## jkan0228

Hey nick. I know it's late but could you help me with my thread? Posted a question.


----------



## speedie408

Jeff,

You want a timeline, here ya go bro:

6/2010 - wood is in place









7/2010 - freshly planted 









8/2010


















9/2010









10/2010









11/2010


















12/2010


















1/2011 - phase 2


















2/2011









3/2011









4/2011









5/2011









7/2011









8/2011









9/2011









10/2011









To be continued...


----------



## jkan0228

Damn.... thats one heck of a timeline...
And I doubt I'm the only one who wanted to see that...


----------



## Gatekeeper

Dear Nick,

I will comment once I pick my jaw up off the floor.

Sincerely, 
Glenn

P.S. Sickness.


----------



## TactusMortus

I've gotta say I loved it every step of the way.


----------



## micr0

Superb!


----------



## doncityz

AWWWW SUm.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart. 



Gatekeeper said:


> Dear Nick,
> 
> I will comment once I pick my jaw up off the floor.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Glenn
> 
> P.S. Sickness.


Glenn - I'm still waiting on that comment lol :icon_wink. Thanks brother.


----------



## 150EH

Nice photo series and I like the wood, I'm working on a piece from plantbrain that will fill my tank and I was worried it may be too big but yours looks great and fills the tank from end to end.

Speedie you gota post some non fish related photos here, I would love to see what other shots you have.


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> Nice photo series and I like the wood, I'm working on a piece from plantbrain that will fill my tank and I was worried it may be too big but yours looks great and fills the tank from end to end.
> 
> Speedie you gota post some non fish related photos here, I would love to see what other shots you have.


I'll have to dig up some pics for your thread there :hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Do you ever sell off any of the Fissidens after you do a trim? We have it in our club but it's a little hard to come by being a slow grower, I had a chance to out bid a fellow member but I had just out bid him on some S. sp. 'porto velho' and wanted to play far so I let him get the Fissidens without driving up the price, it's about fun not money for me, but me and this other member came with the same list and were butting heads all day. Sometimes if I get into a bidding war with someone I just quit bidding and at the end ask if they would like to split it if there enough in the bag, most of the time there's so much you can't find a home for it all.

Sorry I think it's just too much coffee this morning.


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> Do you ever sell off any of the Fissidens after you do a trim? We have it in our club but it's a little hard to come by being a slow grower, I had a chance to out bid a fellow member but I had just out bid him on some S. sp. 'porto velho' and wanted to play far so I let him get the Fissidens without driving up the price, it's about fun not money for me, but me and this other member came with the same list and were butting heads all day. Sometimes if I get into a bidding war with someone I just quit bidding and at the end ask if they would like to split it if there enough in the bag, most of the time there's so much you can't find a home for it all.
> 
> Sorry I think it's just too much coffee this morning.


Let me know if you need some. Golfball size for $15. $3 shipping.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Looks good bro....the tank looked better and better as it progressed...I liked 3/2011 and current shot.


----------



## orchidman

nice!


----------



## Zac

Holy Cow! That ADA tank sure is beautiful!


----------



## 150EH

speedie408 said:


> Let me know if you need some. Golfball size for $15. $3 shipping.


I'll get back to you on that after I take care of some prior promises, but I'm working with plantbrain on a piece of wood and I don't want to hide it but there is space for imbellishment, it's huge the backgound is 2x4 in this shot. I like that it's huge but stands on it's own two/three feet, but I'll be happy to get it I've been looking for a long time, this is harder than buying a new car.


----------



## jkan0228

Thats one heck of a centerpiece... imagine it coming out of the water all covered in moss


----------



## orchidman

thats a nice piece!


----------



## speedie408

150EH,

Congrats on the new wood. It looks fantastic!


----------



## 2in10

Awesome timeline of an awesome tank.:drool:


----------



## zachary908

Didn't get a chance to comment on the timeline, bro. Anyway, it's awesome! You have one sexy tank! I can't wait to see the new scape.


----------



## ibmikmaq

Did you change the fauna out of boredom and needing a new look or because you didn't like the way plants looked or grew? Just curious because I really liked the look of the first ones! I like that look of long grass in back ground! Although the newest pics look great as well!


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys! 



ibmikmaq said:


> Did you change the fauna out of boredom and needing a new look or because you didn't like the way plants looked or grew? Just curious because I really liked the look of the first ones! I like that look of long grass in back ground! Although the newest pics look great as well!


I'm changing fauna because the Roselines have finally outgrown this tank. I got them knowing that one day I'll have to move em out so it's been expected. If I had a bigger tank, I'd keep them because they're easily one of my fav fish. 

As for the tank, I changed the look because the Staurogyne porto velho foreground got a little too weedy and went outta control. Same thing with the Needle leaf java fern and Cyperus helferi. Chopped em all down which created much needed light to the crypts down under.


----------



## TactusMortus

So I am bumping this back up so you don't start slacking with your rescape. I want to see what you come up with next!


----------



## malaybiswas

Let him work  Pretty sure he's getting messy and busy right now cleaning up the baby (tank) and get some nice new pajamas (plants).


----------



## speedie408

Haha yeah this rescape might be taking a back seat for the mean time, sorry guys. I got too much work ahead plus I need more plant sales to get me more money to buy 2 bags of AS and some MTS. I still need some large rocks and some more plants. 

On the other hand I am getting my new fish shipment in today!! W00t w00t!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

You're going to use AS + MTS? Wow...throw in some worm castings and root tabs and your sub will be pure fertilizer....what fish? what are you adding to the zoo?


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> * I need more plant sales*
> 
> On the other hand I am getting my new fish shipment in today!! W00t w00t!!


Don't look at me, bro... you've Done made me broke. :hihi:
I'm up to 36 species now... at this point I'm just looking for red plants. I really love that pantanal I got from you, so I may end up getting more and replacing the L. repens in the back left corner.

What fish are you getting, dude?


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> Haha yeah this rescape might be taking a back seat for the mean time, sorry guys. I got too much work ahead plus I need more plant sales to get me more money to buy 2 bags of AS and some MTS. I still need some large rocks and some more plants.
> 
> On the other hand I am getting my new fish shipment in today!! W00t w00t!!


What are the new fish bro?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> You're going to use AS + MTS? Wow...throw in some worm castings and root tabs and your sub will be pure fertilizer....what fish? what are you adding to the zoo?


Yup I'm planning to cap the MTS with AS. That way I don't have to dose for a long long time (I'm hoping). 

I got some Rio ***** Altum anglefish hybrids. They're 75% Rio ***** blood. Here's a couple pics, not mine:


----------



## zachary908

Nice looking fish, bro! And of course we know those aren't your pics... they definitely aren't Nick quality! Can't wait to see your pics of them.


----------



## Bahugo

Wow those are some sexy angelfish! 

I know you asked in my journal a week or so ago about my angelfish and I never got a chance too reply, the three smaller ones are Phillipine blue smokey's


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that's amazing fish!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys... They're gonna arrive pretty small so it's gonna be a while for them to start showing their true colors. 

Zach - My stuff is mediocre, you know it. 

Bahugo - Thanks for the info. Better late then never  I like those Pinoys too but for some reason the wild look appeals to me more. We'll see how they do in my tank.


----------



## TactusMortus

Nice! Look forward to seeing how it turns out. I have just never been big on angels but maybe you can change that.


----------



## speedie408

TactusMortus said:


> Nice! Look forward to seeing how it turns out. I have just never been big on angels but maybe you can change that.


I was never a fan of regular angels. It wasn't until I laid eyes on some Altums. I actually tried my hands on some a while back in this journal. Reeked havoc in my tank due to sickness that killed nearly all of my other tank inhabitants. I swore not to get any again...


----------



## zachary908

What other plans do you have for livestock, bro?

By the way.. you and the other crypt collectors have infected me.
Got affinis, and x purpurea today!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> What other plans do you have for livestock, bro?
> 
> By the way.. you and the other crypt collectors have infected me.
> Got affinis, and x purpurea today!


I'm good on livestock. Gonna keep it strictly Altum hybrids for my midwater fish. The macs will be fine in there with them. 

The Altum hybrids complement my tank very well now that I've got them acclimating. I'll try to snap some pix later, even tho they haven't colored up yet. They're already taking NLS pellets.


----------



## TactusMortus

Patiently waiting......


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Don't look at me, bro... you've Done made me broke. :hihi:
> I'm up to 36 species now... at this point I'm just looking for red plants. I really love that pantanal I got from you, so I may end up getting more and replacing the L. repens in the back left corner.
> 
> What fish are you getting, dude?


Try some Alternanthera sp.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Yup I'm planning to cap the MTS with AS. That way I don't have to dose for a long long time (I'm hoping).
> 
> I got some Rio ***** Altum anglefish hybrids. They're 75% Rio ***** blood. Here's a couple pics, not mine:


I can only imagine how much better your pics will be... Not kidding


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Try some Alternanthera sp.


What do you reccomend?


----------



## jkan0228

ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII 'ROSAEFOLIA'


----------



## audioaficionado

Nick, what's the going rate for those Rio ***** Altum anglefish hybrids like you're getting? Wife has been bugging me for some angle fish, but I'm not impressed by what I've seen at Petsmart or the LFS.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Nick, what's the going rate for those Rio ***** Altum anglefish hybrids like you're getting? Wife has been bugging me for some angle fish, but I'm not impressed by what I've seen at Petsmart or the LFS.


I've got some available if you'd like a few. PM me for details.


----------



## speedie408

Pics of my Altum hybrids.


----------



## plecostomouse

great pics 
what do you feed them?


----------



## jkan0228

Superb. How many do you have?


----------



## speedie408

plecostomouse said:


> great pics
> what do you feed them?


Thanks pleco.

I feed them this stuff: New Life Spectrum - Surface feeder formula w/ garlic


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Superb. How many do you have?


As of now, I've got 18. Might be offloading a few to some local club members. Got way too many lol.


----------



## jkan0228

Damn..... You overstock all the time!!! Haha 

Does their breath smell bad?


----------



## roniemarcus

Fantastic Start,
Subscribed,
I like #2 it's like my favorite one.Myself i can't wait for live stock Metal Gear Solid HD...


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> Pics of my Altum hybrids.


Wow, amazing photography. The first photo looks like the fish are in space very cool.


----------



## speedie408

Justin,

Thanks brother! Glad you're able to point out that effect haha. It's what I was going for . Even tho all it was were bubbles coming out the lilly pipe (the Moon) .


----------



## nonconductive

lovely angels!


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> Justin,
> 
> Thanks brother! Glad you're able to point out that effect haha. It's what I was going for . Even tho all it was were bubbles coming out the lilly pipe (the Moon) .


Self taught or not you are a pro my friend!


----------



## orchidman

i love your angels! how big will they get?


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! Glad you all approve 

orchidman - I'm assuming they'll get as big as regular Altums, which can be pretty big.


----------



## orchidman

nice. you must be one of the first to have these!


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> nice. you must be one of the first to have these!


I guess you can say that, at least on this forum lol. I've done 2 group buys for our local club on these bad boys so they're definitely floating around, the Bay Area at least . 

I can't wait till they get bigger and hopefully get their full vertical stripes.


----------



## jkan0228

Damn. 100 pages.  

What's their full adult size? And like how long does it take for them to reach it?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> What's their full adult size? And like how long does it take for them to reach it?


I have no idea bro. I know I'll be selling them if they outgrow my tank.  Hopefully it's later and not soon.


----------



## Bahugo

Angels grow quick!! I love the new altums, I'm very jealous. 

Not sure if you followed my old journal at all but I just started a new one if you wanted to check it out.


----------



## 150EH

I like your new fish and photos and I also use a NLS * with garlic, its a 1 mm slow sinking granule that helps with parasites but I lile what it does for color and overall health, it has really helped an old Chichlid with hole in the head, most definitely it's good preventative health care.

The * is where I was when my tank over flowed, I'm just typing away and boom 3 gallons of water on the floor, it took a whole roll of paper towels and 20 minutes to clean up, now I have a small fan under my tank to help dry everything, the last thing I need is a mold fest.

My new plumbing allows me to do my water changes from under the tank and it's perfectly silent so I forgot, I had to drain off about 10 gallons and noticed from the floor my center brace was submerged, LOL it won't happen again


----------



## lbacha

150EH said:


> I like your new fish and photos and I also use a NLS * with garlic, its a 1 mm slow sinking granule that helps with parasites but I lile what it does for color and overall health, it has really helped an old Chichlid with hole in the head, most definitely it's good preventative health care.
> 
> The * is where I was when my tank over flowed, I'm just typing away and boom 3 gallons of water on the floor, it took a whole roll of paper towels and 20 minutes to clean up, now I have a small fan under my tank to help dry everything, the last thing I need is a mold fest.
> 
> My new plumbing allows me to do my water changes from under the tank and it's perfectly silent so I forgot, I had to drain off about 10 gallons and noticed from the floor my center brace was submerged, LOL it won't happen again


Lol, famous last words "won't happen again" I said the same thing the first time and the second time I overflowed my 25G cube so far I have kept my word after the third time. I always set the water to fill really slow in case the temp is a little off I don't want to shock the tank and like watching water boil it is a slow tedious task so I'll sit down and watch some TV up untill I hear water hitting the ground, lol...

Len


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> I can't wait till they get bigger and hopefully get their full vertical stripes.


Pretty much what I envision when someone says they are getting angel fish. Most of the ones in stores look too domesticated. Your wild hybreds are awsome looking. Now that I've shown my wife your pictures, tame store bought ones will never do. LMK when you are ready for non local distributions :icon_mrgr


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> I like your new fish and photos and I also use a NLS * with garlic, its a 1 mm slow sinking granule that helps with parasites but I lile what it does for color and overall health, it has really helped an old Chichlid with hole in the head, most definitely it's good preventative health care.
> 
> The * is where I was when my tank over flowed, I'm just typing away and boom 3 gallons of water on the floor, it took a whole roll of paper towels and 20 minutes to clean up, now I have a small fan under my tank to help dry everything, the last thing I need is a mold fest.
> 
> My new plumbing allows me to do my water changes from under the tank and it's perfectly silent so I forgot, I had to drain off about 10 gallons and noticed from the floor my center brace was submerged, LOL it won't happen again


LOL I've had an entire 10g off load on my carpet before. Good thing I just bought a Hoover steam cleaner for the wifey for Xmas at the time. Let's just say it saved us from getting into alotta trouble with the landlord . 

BTW the fish absolutely love the NLS pellets. They're so spoiled they won't eat the Tetra Color flakes I toss in for my bettas. 



audioaficionado said:


> Pretty much what I envision when someone says they are getting angel fish. Most of the ones in stores look too domesticated. Your wild hybreds are awsome looking. Now that I've shown my wife your pictures, tame store bought ones will never do. LMK when you are ready for non local distributions :icon_mrgr


Your wife is smart. I'd never keep regular domestic Angels myself. :icon_mrgr

The weather isn't good right now and I don't have heat packs either. :frown:


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Angels grow quick!! I love the new altums, I'm very jealous.
> 
> Not sure if you followed my old journal at all but I just started a new one if you wanted to check it out.


my angels doubled in size in like 3 months!


----------



## 150EH

I always remember Angels being aggressive fish, now this is a childhood memory but I always remember people saying my Angel is picking on this fish, etc. these are foggy at best but are the funny or hard to get along with like Discus with a pecking order, etc.


----------



## zachary908

Great looking fish, bro! Can't wait to see them grow up!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

A guy here in MN who has been breeding angels since fish tanks were created said the Altums will get about 24'' tall because of the huge fins. I was going to buy some tank raised juvies but my 20'' tank height wouldn't house them for life.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I have no idea bro. I know I'll be selling them if they outgrow my tank.  Hopefully it's later and not soon.


Hopefully they'll last longer if not the same time as the roselines.  hopefully not just as big. Now that would be an issue. Haha


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> my angels doubled in size in like 3 months!





Capsaicin_MFK said:


> A guy here in MN who has been breeding angels since fish tanks were created said the Altums will get about 24'' tall because of the huge fins. I was going to buy some tank raised juvies but my 20'' tank height wouldn't house them for life.


Thanks for the buzz kill guys... :icon_lol: It's all good though. I get tired of fish fast anyway so the way I see it, they'll be perfectly fine in a bigger tank later on. I'm sure there's more than a few heads who wouldn't mind having adult altum hybrids in their 180g plus tanks. 

Here's a new shot I forgot to post from last night.









Here's a crop for better detail.


----------



## 150EH

I was going to join sfbaaps becuase you guys have some pretty high profile members in the aquarium game but they wouldn't let me because I didn't live within a 100 miles of San Francisco, oh well. We let anyone join out of state for $5.

My radio slave is on the way, so I be learning how to use it and from what I've seen so far just manual at full, half, or quarter power. Your photos look great so I'm not sure how a single gun will work but I'm hoping to get some good shots because LR3 will only let me do so much.

And after the buzz kill you might have to become one of us tall tank people and learn to trim with tongs.


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> I was going to join sfbaaps becuase you guys have some pretty high profile members in the aquarium game but they wouldn't let me because I didn't live within a 100 miles of San Francisco, oh well. We let anyone join out of state for $5.
> 
> My radio slave is on the way, so I be learning how to use it and from what I've seen so far just manual at full, half, or quarter power. Your photos look great so I'm not sure how a single gun will work but I'm hoping to get some good shots because LR3 will only let me do so much.
> 
> And after the buzz kill you might have to become one of us tall tank people and learn to trim with tongs.


Tim,

Yeah... sorry man, only locals can join our club. It's not a public forum like TPT where everyone can pretty much be anonymous. Too bad you don't live closer bro. We encourage new folks to join all the time. 

Practice practice practice! It's not that hard. Full manual is the way to go! At least that's how I learned to use it. I set the ISO very low (100 or 200), 1/4 or 1/8 flash burst manual mode, 1/250 sec shutter, f/11 aperture, and fire away. Of course your camera would probably have to be dialed down to find it's own sweet spot but you get the idea right?

I will never go back to using tongs to trim. You're talking about these right?









I had a pair of these where the head was interchangeable from tweezer to scissors lol.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> I will never go back to using tongs to trim. You're talking about these right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pair of these where the head was interchangeable from tweezer to scissors lol.


Well unless you have a 24" deep tank, you won't see the full usefulness. I've got one and it is quite handy for fishing out dead things and some trimming. Sure beats that claw screw grabber I used to use.


----------



## chad320

I use the smae tool in my 65g. Very handy for a tall tank!! And nice angels!!!


----------



## 150EH

Yeah, those are the tongs and they have a cutting head too, 8 years of tonging in this deep tank, even if I stand on a ladder my hand can't reach the substrate.

That's pretty much how I planned on trying the slave so it shouldn't take too long to get the hang, thanks for the info.


----------



## speedie408

I know they work on tall tanks but I'd pay a little extra for a nice set of long tweezers/scissors. I don't like it because it's too bulky for planting smaller plants/stems in groups. 

And thanks Chad!


----------



## audioaficionado

Yeah those plastic grabber/tongs don't plant stuff very well at all. It all comes back out as you withdraw them from the substrate. They work OK shoving rootless stems into the substrate.


----------



## 150EH

I have a nice little SS maintenance kit I got for $20 that was a club group buy, I love the bent nosed tweezers (11") and can only imagine how nice it would be to plant something with them, maybe on the next tank. I have never seen a pair of tweezers or scissors long enough for my tank. 

I planted Glosso in my tank long ago with those big ole tongs, I'm sure it was hilarious.

I had $4.80 left in my PP account after selling my Riccia, so I made a brown donation to the forum, the brown is so ugly though.


----------



## ADA

Uggh... just when I thought I was satisfied with my tanks, I have to go and notice this one again.. It's sparking the flame of desire for a HUGE tank. Haha. Beautiful. And great photog skillz!!!


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Yeah those plastic grabber/tongs don't plant stuff very well at all. It all comes back out as you withdraw them from the substrate. They work OK shoving rootless stems into the substrate.


Agreed 100%. Plus the tip is way too big so it pushes too much substrate creating lots of unevenness after plantings. 



150EH said:


> I have a nice little SS maintenance kit I got for $20 that was a club group buy, I love the bent nosed tweezers (11") and can only imagine how nice it would be to plant something with them, maybe on the next tank. I have never seen a pair of tweezers or scissors long enough for my tank.
> 
> I planted Glosso in my tank long ago with those big ole tongs, I'm sure it was hilarious.
> 
> I had $4.80 left in my PP account after selling my Riccia, so I made a brown donation to the forum, the brown is so ugly though.


Tim - Just wait till you get a tank you can actually reach with arms length. You'd be able to do great things with that SS set. 



ADA said:


> Uggh... just when I thought I was satisfied with my tanks, I have to go and notice this one again.. It's sparking the flame of desire for a HUGE tank. Haha. Beautiful. And great photog skillz!!!


Harry - That just means I'm doing my job as an enabler . Thanks bro! And yes, get a bigger tank!! Haha


----------



## magma

That is a beautiful tank, very nice work with the drift wood. This is like the perfect Amazon biotope for the altum angels. Please post a pic with your Altum Angels in it!

-magma


----------



## 150EH

Yeah I would be nice to have normal tank and work with tweezers & sissors, it's coming.

I never really was an Angels fish guy but I went Angles Plus just to look and I falling for the Halfback Ghost & between their site and Wkndracer's Pleco pan journal I'm liking the Long Fined Albino Bristle Nosed Pleco a lot but I'm a little afraid they will tear up my plants and eat my driftwood.


----------



## green_valley

What a beauty. Also, I love your pictures. If you don't mind, what kind of camera you're using?


----------



## speedie408

magma said:


> That is a beautiful tank, very nice work with the drift wood. This is like the perfect Amazon biotope for the altum angels. Please post a pic with your Altum Angels in it!
> 
> -magma


Thanks man! I'll try to take some new shots soon. 



150EH said:


> Yeah I would be nice to have normal tank and work with tweezers & sissors, it's coming.
> 
> I never really was an Angels fish guy but I went Angles Plus just to look and I falling for the Halfback Ghost & between their site and Wkndracer's Pleco pan journal I'm liking the Long Fined Albino Bristle Nosed Pleco a lot but I'm a little afraid they will tear up my plants and eat my driftwood.


Angels are only cool if they're Altums or Altum hybrids 



green_valley said:


> What a beauty. Also, I love your pictures. If you don't mind, what kind of camera you're using?


Gracias! 

Canon 60D


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> I always remember Angels being aggressive fish, now this is a childhood memory but I always remember people saying my Angel is picking on this fish, etc. these are foggy at best but are the funny or hard to get along with like Discus with a pecking order, etc.


They have more aggression towards each other then other fish species from my experience. I have a black and another one that are always duking it out, I have a feeling it is mating related for the third larger one but they never really pick on the other fish in the tank... they will dart at them every once in a while but nothing like when they are going at each other.


----------



## speedie408

Photos update

Cards 









Dwarf chain loaches chillin









Male mac hanging out underneath some fissidens.









Crypt Hudoroi 









And last but not least, a group shot.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow dude..... I honestly don't know how you get your shots to be so clear and sharp! Fantastic as always. Any FTS?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Wow dude..... I honestly don't know how you get your shots to be so clear and sharp! Fantastic as always. Any FTS?


FTS pretty much hasn't changed bro. Just that the MQ is filling up a bit more now, but that's about it. 

:icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> FTS pretty much hasn't changed bro. Just that the MQ is filling up a bit more now, but that's about it.
> 
> :icon_mrgr


Haha oh right. You don't have any stems in there.  

Do you ever plan to change to an entirely new scape? Since I could well keep some of those crypts for the time being. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Jeff,

Work has been kicking my butt lately and I haven't had time to dedicate for a rescape. Let's just say it's on the back burner for now . Photos are easy... rescape, not so much. I know some of you guys are aching for me to tear this sucker down. Sorry for the delay guys.


----------



## TactusMortus

Yeah, how selfish of you thinking your job is more important then working on a new masterpiece to unveil.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Work has been kicking my butt lately and I haven't had time to dedicate for a rescape. Let's just say it's on the back burner for now . Photos are easy... rescape, not so much. I know some of you guys are aching for me to tear this sucker down. Sorry for the delay guys.


Haha take a vacation some time. But I guess that's the beauty of slower growing plants, you can have the same scape for weeks until its time to trim. 



TactusMortus said:


> Yeah, how selfish of you thinking your job is more important then working on a new masterpiece to unveil.


I'd say it's pretttyyyyy selfish. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

TactusMortus said:


> Yeah, how selfish of you thinking your job is more important then working on a new masterpiece to unveil.


lol :thumbsup:



jkan0228 said:


> Haha take a vacation some time. But I guess that's the beauty of slower growing plants, you can have the same scape for weeks until its time to trim.


I'm taking a 1 wk vac in Dec so maybe I'll do it then . Ya never know. 

___________________________

I forgot to post this pic up for you guys... 

Can anybody guess what it is?


----------



## jkan0228

It's one of your rare plecos of the name which I know you posted somewhere but am too lazy to look through this frickin novel for it.......


----------



## 150EH

You got some more really sweet photos in the collection, the Dwarf Chain Loaches look nice, young, and thin. I've have 3 (2 now) they are 6+ yrs. old and they used to come out at feeding and get quite rude pushing other loaches to the side, but I started to notice they were not coming out any more and I could only find one with a flash light. After two week one start to come out and eat but he used to be so fat the black pattern was stretched thin and now he was slender like your juveniles, after a week another came out thin with no signs of the third. These guys had formed such a family that they must have sat under their rock next to the dead brother who had to be the dominant fish of the group, I didn't know fish could be so attached to one another or someone slipped some pain meds in my coffee, but I really think they were that attached.

BTW I got my Cowboy Studios radio slave, I'm going to try it out soon and post my results after some practice, either good, bad, or ugly.


----------



## 150EH

No way it's a parakeet that flew into the tank, Butterfly fish, has wasser been by to see you?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> It's one of your rare plecos of the name which I know you posted somewhere but am too lazy to look through this frickin novel for it.......


You're pretty close... gotta be exact though! 



150EH said:


> You got some more really sweet photos in the collection, the Dwarf Chain Loaches look nice, young, and thin. I've have 3 (2 now) they are 6+ yrs. old and they used to come out at feeding and get quite rude pushing other loaches to the side, but I started to notice they were not coming out any more and I could only find one with a flash light. After two week one start to come out and eat but he used to be so fat the black pattern was stretched thin and now he was slender like your juveniles, after a week another came out thin with no signs of the third. These guys had formed such a family that they must have sat under their rock next to the dead brother who had to be the dominant fish of the group, I didn't know fish could be so attached to one another or someone slipped some pain meds in my coffee, but I really think they were that attached.
> 
> BTW I got my Cowboy Studios radio slave, I'm going to try it out soon and post my results after some practice, either good, bad, or ugly.


Sid loaches are super social fish. They do best with large groups. They don't come out at all if there's only 2 or 3. At least that's how it was for me when I only had a few. You'd be lucky to see them playing. Get a group of 10 or more and BOOM, they're ganging all over the place! Love these guys. I wish I had more. 

Post up some shots man! 



150EH said:


> No way it's a parakeet that flew into the tank, Butterfly fish, has wasser been by to see you?


HA I love those butterfly fish. I wish I had a couple but nope, that's not it!


----------



## looking4roselines

Its a brown longfin bristlenose. Male.


----------



## chad320

dang Nick, I must be mocking your style. I even picked up a few chain loaches the other day. I love the pics of the hudoroi. Do you consider its light as high, or medium? The MQ is doing good for you. I like this plant so much, I added it to a new scape from the old one  Do you keep your Buce in here too? 
Get us some close ups of your crypts and buce


----------



## 150EH

My 3 were a tight group and played about the whole tank all day before one died. 

Yeah, I had some rechargable AAA batteries on my desk, but I'm sure they found there way into someones TV remote, I'll sweep the house Monday when everyone is a work or school.


----------



## speedie408

looking4roselines said:


> Its a brown longfin bristlenose. Male.


Ding ding ding! Winner winner chicken dinner! 

haha not the exact name I bought them as, but close enough. It's a "Calico Longfinned Bristlenose Pleco", and yup it's a male. I have 3 but the other 2 are half the size of this beast. He's developing some knarly whiskers too. Just couldn't get a good shot of em. Maybe next time. 



chad320 said:


> dang Nick, I must be mocking your style. I even picked up a few chain loaches the other day. I love the pics of the hudoroi. Do you consider its light as high, or medium? The MQ is doing good for you. I like this plant so much, I added it to a new scape from the old one  Do you keep your Buce in here too?
> Get us some close ups of your crypts and buce


That just means we got good taste :icon_wink 

The MQ is doing great man. Thanks to you :thumbsup: I'm expecting it to fill the entire foreground by January... that's if I don't rescape it first :icon_eek:.

I don't keep any buces in here... I'm still afraid they might wither away due to my hard tap. Do you guys keep your submersed buces in hard water?

You've already seen all my crypts, haven't you? They're all in my Emersed thread.  I don't have much compared to you guys.


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome pictures as usual, Nick! Love the Mac shot and group of loaches.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Awesome pictures as usual, Nick! Love the Mac shot and group of loaches.


Thanx bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## chad320

I have had great results with them in relatively hard tap. Mine is around 6-7 gh/Kh. Jungle Mikes awesome native pics show them growing across rocks so I assume they appreciate some hardness to them.


----------



## jkan0228

For the "Calico Longfinned Bristlenose Pleco" do you have another shot of it? Since I don't really think I understand where the head is suppose to be....


----------



## zachary908

Lovely pics as always, Bro. Love that Hudorio! The loaches are great as well. I may look into getting some.


----------



## 2in10

Gorgeous shots as always


----------



## 150EH

I want to see the whole thing too, all I could find was this and I'm not sure if this is correct?


----------



## jkan0228

That is one sexy pleco... 

Hey Nick. Sorry to bring them up again. But how fast did the roselines grow?


----------



## speedie408

Fellas,

I'm out watching the Pacquiao Marquez fight. I'll post up later when I get back home


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> For the "Calico Longfinned Bristlenose Pleco" do you have another shot of it? Since I don't really think I understand where the head is suppose to be....


Take a look at my last vid I posted "HERE". At about 1:50 into the vid you'll see the big male pleco . 



jkan0228 said:


> How fast did the roselines grow?


I fed them once a day mainly to minimize growth as long as I could. They didn't grow tremendously fast. 



150EH said:


> I want to see the whole thing too, all I could find was this and I'm not sure if this is correct?


If you compare that picture with mine, they don't really look the same at all. Shapewise maybe, but color, no. Mine don't have see through fins and is much darker in color in general. Here's another shot.









______________________

Can't forget the Angels


----------



## 2wheelsx2

speedie408 said:


> If you compare that picture with mine, they don't really look the same at all. Shapewise maybe, but color, no. Mine don't have see through fins and is much darker in color in general. Here's another shot.



Nice long finned domestic BNP. However, I don't believe that's a calico. I have some calicos from the source of that other picture (clear dorsal) and the name calico come from the spotting and patchy colouration that's used to describe cats and other animals. As far as I can see, yours is a solid brown. Either way, yours is a beautiful specimen.


----------



## speedie408

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice long finned domestic BNP. However, I don't believe that's a calico. I have some calicos from the source of that other picture (clear dorsal) and the name calico come from the spotting and patchy colouration that's used to describe cats and other animals. As far as I can see, yours is a solid brown. Either way, yours is a beautiful specimen.


I'm just calling it whatever the LFS called it lol. You could be right... who knows. :icon_wink 

Any Pleco experts care to chime in? :icon_bigg


----------



## Bahugo

Wkndracer would probably be able to help you out! 

Amazing pictures Nick!


----------



## jcardona1

This tank just keeps getting better. Great pics Nick


----------



## 150EH

Nice photo Nick, I live the textures on the leading edge of the pectoral or pelvic fins and the colors are awesome, I was looking into a tank for LFABNP but even at PlanetCatfish the L# ID gets a little confusing but I'm far from an expert, it seemed like the regulars and long fined were sometimes grouped together under the same number but I'm not quite sure, in any event yours is spectacular!


----------



## n00dl3

150EH said:


> I want to see the whole thing too, all I could find was this and I'm not sure if this is correct?


This is a LF calico bristlenose.

Nick's pleco is veiltale bristlenose (fancy name) or LF regular bristlenose. From my experience with them, they will adjust their color very slightly to their environment for camouflage.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks for clearing that up Hung.


----------



## Retrogamer82

Bout time for an updated list of the specs/equipment on this tank I think. If you have the time of course. You know, for the other people that are curious.


----------



## zergling

Nick, how are your plecos with your foreground plants (marsilea?)?

I've been considering getting a nice LF pleco since I've seen yours for the first time....but have been postponing that until my HC get really rooted in.


----------



## speedie408

Retrogamer82 said:


> Bout time for an updated list of the specs/equipment on this tank I think. If you have the time of course. You know, for the other people that are curious.


haha I haven't updated that first page in a while. I guess I'll put up the effort and do it tonight. Thanks for the reminder man. roud:



zergling said:


> Nick, how are your plecos with your foreground plants (marsilea?)?
> 
> I've been considering getting a nice LF pleco since I've seen yours for the first time....but have been postponing that until my HC get really rooted in.


They're gentle on plants bro. Wood, not so much which is a good thing . They knaw on my driftwood so much it literally has no algae on it whatsoever, except bba which nothing in their right mind would eat :angryfire. Check out Dolphin or Seascapes in Mt. View. They usually carry the not so common plecs. Neptunes have been carrying some cool plecs recently as well.


----------



## zergling

Thanks Nick. Sounds like I'll get one for myself when I run onto a nice one 

I'm not too worried about BBA. One week of dosing Excel (1.5mL per 10 gallons) and my BBA has already turned purple, then die in 2-3(?) days. I only did tank dosing because it spread on the HC, where it'd take me hours to do direct squirting.

SAE's are the only thing that I know that eats BBA.....but I hate those fish. Bleeping bullies.


----------



## speedie408

These bad boys don't live in this tank but I figured I'd share them here since everyone just loves eye candy . This is from my 20 long that's slowly being converted into a riparium. 

*Pseudomugil gertrudae aru II*


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> haha I haven't updated that first page in a while. I guess I'll put up the effort and do it tonight. Thanks for the reminder man. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> They're gentle on plants bro. Wood, not so much which is a good thing . They knaw on my driftwood so much it literally has no algae on it whatsoever, except bba which nothing in their right mind would eat :angryfire. Check out Dolphin or Seascapes in Mt. View. They usually carry the not so common plecs. Neptunes have been carrying some cool plecs recently as well.


My bristlenoses eat the driftwood so much I swear they have changed its color!


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> These bad boys don't live in this tank but I figured I'd share them here since everyone just loves eye candy . This is from my 20 long that's slowly being converted into a riparium.
> 
> *Pseudomugil gertrudae aru II*


These are phenomenal, how do you get them to flare up for the photos out of curiosity?


----------



## speedie408

TactusMortus said:


> My bristlenoses eat the driftwood so much I swear they have changed its color!


I definitely feel you on that one Justin lol. Think of em as buffing machines at a car detail shop. Always keeping that wood looking brand new! 



TactusMortus said:


> These are phenomenal, how do you get them to flare up for the photos out of curiosity?


Just gotta catch em at the right time. I wish they'd flare on demand like betta splendens, but they don't. Lot's of patience is required. Let's just say I won't be taking any gertrudae pics for a while.


----------



## Bahugo

So jealous of your Aru's, did you get them from Gary Lange by any chance? Have you seen them scatter eggs at all? I hear they are pretty easy too get too breed.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> So jealous of your Aru's, did you get them from Gary Lange by any chance? Have you seen them scatter eggs at all? I hear they are pretty easy too get too breed.


No I didn't get them from Gary Lange. They spawn daily. I have a big wad of java moss in the back of the tank for them. They're such avid hunters that I don't think the babies stand a chance without human intervention. I am going to make a couple breeding mops for them this weekend. That way I can harvest the eggs.


----------



## Retrogamer82

Thanks for the update! If you don't mind me asking what are you using for a heater these days as well as your CO2 setup? Sorry to bug you but I always like knowing the specs on my favorite tanks. Thanks!


----------



## speedie408

Retrogamer82 said:


> Thanks for the update! If you don't mind me asking what are you using for a heater these days as well as your CO2 setup? Sorry to bug you but I always like knowing the specs on my favorite tanks. Thanks!


I don't use a heater. My apt is regulated @ 70* in the Winter months so there's really no need for one. This is how I've always ran this tank ever since my Hydor inline heater took a crap. As for the CO2, it's getting misted (chopped up) @ 4bbs using a generic powerhead. Check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pmy1d9aJrQ


----------



## zergling

LOL Nick, if anything, you need chillers in the summer with the weather there hahaha!


----------



## FSM

How do you photograph your tank? My fish shots are great because I use a flash above the tank, but FTS's always look terrible in comparison.


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> LOL Nick, if anything, you need chillers in the summer with the weather there hahaha!


I got my AC on full blast during the Summer .



FSM said:


> How do you photograph your tank? My fish shots are great because I use a flash above the tank, but FTS's always look terrible in comparison.


I just use a high ISO and a little bit of PP. I should really do a write up for you guys.  Time... if only I had more.


----------



## orchidman

a write up would be awesome! maybe you and elmo can team up. so you can ccomodate all the canon-head and nikon-ers!


----------



## zachary908

Nick, you got a source for those Aru II's? Since technically 10 of the Microrasboras I got from you will be going to my boss I'd like to get like 6 of those sexy rainbows sometime.


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> a write up would be awesome! maybe you and elmo can team up. so you can ccomodate all the canon-head and nikon-ers!


DSLRs all function similarly. Once you have the necessary equipment, it's pretty much the same settings no matter what the brand. You (the user) just have to know the fundamentals such as ISO, shutter speed, aperture, and light. It takes a lot to gain the understanding of those basic fundamentals so I'd suggest anyone who is serious about photography Google up those terms and start reading. There's so much information readily available at our disposal, all for free. You don't need me to do a write up. :tongue: Do you? 



zachary908 said:


> Nick, you got a source for those Aru II's? Since technically 10 of the Microrasboras I got from you will be going to my boss I'd like to get like 6 of those sexy rainbows sometime.


I'll check my source but I'm pretty sure I exhausted him already. I'll let you know Zach.


----------



## Bahugo

So what tank are you considering Akadama for?


----------



## aquanut-john

speedie408 said:


> . You don't need me to do a write up. :tongue: Do you?
> 
> YES WE DO! At least I would love to see a writeup. Perhaps a pic or two of your picture taking setup??
> 
> And on a side note, you guys kill me with the abbreviations. The plant and fish names are hard enough, but now speedy is using them for camera stuff!
> :help::help::help::help:
> 
> So ISO I know. What the heck is PP??


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No need to reinvent the wheel, most of that stuff is available here already.  

http://www.kenrockwell.com/


----------



## green_valley

Your pictures always BLOWWWWW MY MINDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just wowwwwwww


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> So what tank are you considering Akadama for?


Shrimp 



aquanut-john said:


> YES WE DO! At least I would love to see a writeup. Perhaps a pic or two of your picture taking setup??
> 
> And on a side note, you guys kill me with the abbreviations. The plant and fish names are hard enough, but now speedy is using them for camera stuff!
> :help::help::help::help:
> 
> So ISO I know. What the heck is PP??


You guys can thank me later. Check out this thread if you want to learn all about proper use of flash to shoot aquariums/fish. 
http://www.aquatic-photography.com/...up-for-aquatic-photography&highlight=lighting

PP = post processing roud:



2wheelsx2 said:


> No need to reinvent the wheel, most of that stuff is available here already.
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/


Ken Rockwell is a Nikon fan boy. I don't use his site. :tongue:



green_valley said:


> Your pictures always BLOWWWWW MY MINDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just wowwwwwww


Glad you're enjoying the pictures . Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

speedie408 said:


> Ken Rockwell is a Nikon fan boy. I don't use his site. :tongue:


Just a nicely written site. His top three cameras are actually a Fuji X100, Canon S95, and the iphone.


----------



## speedie408

2wheelsx2 said:


> Just a nicely written site. His top three cameras are actually a Fuji X100, Canon S95, and the iphone.


Maybe he's changed his attitude now. I haven't visited his website in a long time. :smile:


----------



## zachary908

Hey, Nick. A little off topic, but I forgot what macro lens you recommended to me. Was going to check prices and see about getting it sometime.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Hey, Nick. A little off topic, but I forgot what macro lens you recommended to me. Was going to check prices and see about getting it sometime.


Get the EF-100mm f/2.8 macro. Not the *L* model, unless you're willing to break your bank .


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Oh man those fish are sexy. You should make some babies with them!


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> Oh man those fish are sexy. You should make some babies with them!


I'm actually thinking about selling all of them. :icon_neut If the price is right that is.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I'm actually thinking about selling all of them. :icon_neut If the price is right that is.


You are wanting to sell the Aru II's?? Dude, if you are serious shoot me a PM with a price...


----------



## plecostomouse

10gallonplanted said:


> Oh man those fish are sexy. You should make some babies with them!


i find it funny that people find fish sexually appealing............but i totally agree :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

On second thought I may just dump them into the 120-P so I can still look at em. I really like these fish too much to sell em lol. I just need the tank space for more shrimp projects!


----------



## zergling

Nick! I came home last night to find two male Aru's flaring/displaying at anything and everything at the tank -- from female Aru's, to the much bigger beckford pencils, and even at CRS LOL!! Those yellow accents are amazing! 

Mine were displaying at the shaded portion of the tank, though, so the blue coloration of the back half of their bodies weren't as evident as in your amazing photos haha!


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Nick! I came home last night to find two male Aru's flaring/displaying at anything and everything at the tank -- from female Aru's, to the much bigger beckford pencils, and even at CRS LOL!! Those yellow accents are amazing!
> 
> Mine were displaying at the shaded portion of the tank, though, so the blue coloration of the back half of their bodies weren't as evident as in your amazing photos haha!


Aren't you glad you hopped on the Aru II bandwagon when you had the opportunity? 

Glad to hear you're enjoying them bro.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> On second thought I may just dump them into the 120-P so I can still look at em. I really like these fish too much to sell em lol. I just need the tank space for more shrimp projects!


Good choice dude, I'd hate to see you get rid of such great looking fish. Just keep posting amazing pictures for me to see and I'm good.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Good choice dude, I'd hate to see you get rid of such great looking fish. Just keep posting amazing pictures for me to see and I'm good.


LOL pm coming your way brotha.


----------



## Bahugo

If you are still considering selling let me know.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> If you are still considering selling let me know.


Sorry man... maybe zergling want's to sell some of his? He got more than I do lol. :flick:


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Sorry man... maybe zergling want's to sell some of his? He got more than I do lol. :flick:


:flick: It's all good, you should definitely keep the fish they really are beautiful fish! So what is the future shrimp projects you need too make room for?


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> :flick: It's all good, you should definitely keep the fish they really are beautiful fish! So what is the future shrimp projects you need too make room for?


Sorry, that I'd have to _____ you if I told you. :wink: :flick:


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Sorry, that I'd have to _____ you if I told you. :wink: :flick:


I gave you the low down on my Akadama source, I see how it is. </3 :icon_sad: You just use me for info. :icon_frow


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> I gave you the low down on my Akadama source, I see how it is. </3 :icon_sad: You just use me for info. :icon_frow


I knew you were gonna toss that at me lol. Don't worry bro. You'll know soon enough if things pan out the way I hope they should.  Thanks for the info on the Akadama. Really appreciate that!


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> I knew you were gonna toss that at me lol. Don't worry bro. You'll know soon enough if things pan out the way I hope they should.  Thanks for the info on the Akadama. Really appreciate that!


No problem, by the way on the ebay thing it just says free shipping, but both times I have ordered it has come priority flat rate and if you read through the reviews it seems like everybody gets flat rate. It's always came super quickly.


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Aren't you glad you hopped on the Aru II bandwagon when you had the opportunity?
> 
> Glad to hear you're enjoying them bro.


Nah man, I have my regret. I regret not going with1/4" pond netting right from the start :tongue:



speedie408 said:


> Sorry man... maybe zergling want's to sell some of his? He got more than I do lol. :flick:


LOL! Maybe if they successfully breed in the tank, I'd consider selling some. :flick:


----------



## zachary908

zergling said:


> Nah man, I have my regrets. I regret not going with1/4" pond netting right from the start :tongue:


I take it these guys are jumpers?


----------



## zergling

zachary908 said:


> I take it these guys are jumpers?


Yes sir. I've lost more than I care to admit, until I switched my cover to 1/4" pond netting that Nick recommended.


----------



## Bahugo

Nick! I got a new camera! My camera skills suck compared too you but I got a bunch of pics up lol


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Nick! I got a new camera! My camera skills suck compared too you but I got a bunch of pics up lol


A little busy with family in town for the weekend but I'll be sure to be on the lookout for your new shots. roud:

What camera did you get btw?


----------



## green_valley

More pictures please............haha


----------



## speedie408

green_valley said:


> More pictures please............haha


haha I'll try to get some in Sunday.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> haha I'll try to get some in Sunday.


I will be waiting....


----------



## TactusMortus

Nick I joined the Canon club yesterday my wife surprised me with a Canon Rebel T3. I know it is entry level DSLR but I am in love with this thing already! Thanks for all the camera advice.


----------



## zachary908

TactusMortus said:


> Nick I joined the Canon club yesterday my wife surprised me with a Canon Rebel T3. I know it is entry level DSLR but I am in love with this thing already! Thanks for all the camera advice.


Nice, Tactus! Welcome to the Canon club. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I will be waiting....


Haha 



TactusMortus said:


> Nick I joined the Canon club yesterday my wife surprised me with a Canon Rebel T3. I know it is entry level DSLR but I am in love with this thing already! Thanks for all the camera advice.


Take your gift receipt and go exchange it along with a little bit of extra cash for the much better T2i. The hard part would be finding justification for the wife lol. The T3 is decent but just not as good as the T2i specwise concidering their not so big price difference. 

Congrats though an welcome to the Canon Pimp Club!!


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Take your gift receipt and go exchange it along with a little bit of extra cash for the much better T2i. The hard part would be finding justification for the wife lol. The T3 is decent but just not as good as the T2i specwise concidering their not so big price difference.
> 
> Congrats though an welcome to the Canon Pimp Club!!


Hah, yeah my wife would string me up outside. The cheapest I can find the T2i for is $175 more then the T3i. What lenses would you recommend either way? I know you mentioned a nifty fifty. But what is a decently priced macro lens?


----------



## speedie408

TactusMortus said:


> Hah, yeah my wife would string me up outside. The cheapest I can find the T2i for is $175 more then the T3i. What lenses would you recommend either way? I know you mentioned a nifty fifty. But what is a decently priced macro lens?


Lol 

If you're on a budget you can get the shorter focal 50mm f/2.5 macro. It's much cheaper than the 100mm. One major drawback is you'll need to get pretty close to shoot your macro subjects. Otherwise, it's a very nice lense and tack sharp.


----------



## jkan0228

And I thought you were posting late night pics again.  btw nick. I wanna get some special looking crypts. Something like hudoroi. It's for my shrimp tank. So low tech friedly?  oh and of course teen-financial friendly too... :hihi:


----------



## TactusMortus

jkan0228 said:


> And I thought you were posting late night pics again.  btw nick. I wanna get some special looking crypts. Something like hudoroi. It's for my shrimp tank. So low tech friedly?  oh and of course teen-financial friendly too... :hihi:


Well Hudoroi is not financially friendly thats for sure!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> And I thought you were posting late night pics again.  btw nick. I wanna get some special looking crypts. Something like hudoroi. It's for my shrimp tank. So low tech friedly?  oh and of course teen-financial friendly too... :hihi:


I'm currently out of nurii mutated and regular nurii. Hudoroi were all sold within the last month as well. I've got some nice C. wendtii red/brown I can RAOK you if you wanna pay $7 for shipping. I'll toss in a few other plants as well. Send me a PM if you're interested. 



TactusMortus said:


> Well Hudoroi is not financially friendly thats for sure!


hahaha


----------



## Wasserpest

TactusMortus said:


> Hah, yeah my wife would string me up outside. The cheapest I can find the T2i for is $175 more then the T3i. What lenses would you recommend either way? I know you mentioned a nifty fifty. But what is a decently priced macro lens?


Amazon/Adorama have or had the T2i kit with some other stuff (and a professional printer if you can deal with rebates) for $600. Pretty good offer...

The kit lens is actually not too bad for macros. Image stabilization, very good minimum focusing distance, and very decent image quality for the price. Just saying... try that first if you have it before investing more. With the 18MP resolution you can turn some regular shots into macros just by cropping them.

(Sorry for the OT... back to Nicks tank and his wonderful images...)


----------



## speedie408

OK. Here's a couple pics from tonight. Nothing spectacular but you can get an idea how the foreground is starting to fill in nicely. I really like this stuff. It's a nice slow plant and very easy to grow.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Looks good as usual. Are you still planning the rescape? Looks empty w/o those big A$$ roselines in there. Looks bigger actually.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks good as usual. Are you still planning the rescape? Looks empty w/o those big A$$ roselines in there. Looks bigger actually.


I'm hella busy and lazy bro. Not a good combo. haha I'm just gonna let it ride for now. See how far it gets before it crashes.


----------



## jkan0228

Just remember to step in before it crashes. 

Looks good as always.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

I like that new sticker you got on the bottom of the tank, looks awesome. Must be an awesome club!


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I like that new sticker you got on the bottom of the tank, looks awesome. Must be an awesome club!


It's the best club around actually.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

You need to add a centerpiece fish or are you going to keep it empty?


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> You need to add a centerpiece fish or are you going to keep it empty?


I got those Altum hybrids in there but they're shy. Especially when the camera comes out lol. I'm kidding... I took these shots after the lights were off for about an hour. The fish were startled and hid for the duration of the photoshoot. That's why it looks empty.


----------



## 150EH

It looks really good speedie, the Crypts look really big and healthy and the Fissidens look so cool. It's funny and there have been a couple threads about do you like fish or plants more, but I always look at the plants and then see other members talking about fish so I'll go back and take a second look, unless it's one of those great shots then I take notice. I have referred more than a couple people complaining about jumpers in a rimless tank to take a look at yours.

I have only played with my Cowboy Studios remote once and it was nice but I had the flash on my knee and the camera in my hand so the out come was less than perfect. I need to get a stand for the flash, some new rechargeable AAA & AA, then I can set up the tripod and do it properly and learn to use the flash.


----------



## chad320

Man that MQ carpet filled in nice! Are you going to keep it for the rescape? Either way, that stuff always sells good in the SnS and makes a decent bankroll.  I am surprised more folks dont keep it. It even likes low tech tanks. It does REALLY well in a nice tank like this. Its a good baby shrimp cover too. Got any Buce in here yet?


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> It looks really good speedie, the Crypts look really big and healthy and the Fissidens look so cool. It's funny and there have been a couple threads about do you like fish or plants more, but I always look at the plants and then see other members talking about fish so I'll go back and take a second look, unless it's one of those great shots then I take notice. I have referred more than a couple people complaining about jumpers in a rimless tank to take a look at yours.
> 
> I have only played with my Cowboy Studios remote once and it was nice but I had the flash on my knee and the camera in my hand so the out come was less than perfect. I need to get a stand for the flash, some new rechargeable AAA & AA, then I can set up the tripod and do it properly and learn to use the flash.


Thanks man! Yeah this mesh has saved my Betta Macs countless times, because we all know they are some of the best jumpers out there. Keeps the investments alive which is a good thing . 

If you have a tripod, put your flash on it. That'll keep the flash up where you need it instead of down at your knees lol. Or do what I do and have the flash in your left hand while you shoot with your right. Kung Fu Panda style!! :tongue:



chad320 said:


> Man that MQ carpet filled in nice! Are you going to keep it for the rescape? Either way, that stuff always sells good in the SnS and makes a decent bankroll.  I am surprised more folks dont keep it. It even likes low tech tanks. It does REALLY well in a nice tank like this. Its a good baby shrimp cover too. Got any Buce in here yet?


Love the MQ carpet bro. Thanks again to you. Anything is possible for the next scape so who knows . It could be in it, or it could be out... All plans are currently on hold since I'm going to be real busy till like March. :confused1:

As far as Buce in this tank, I'm surprised you didn't spot them in the far left there . They're all the ones that I'm holding for sale. They seem to like it in this tank since they're already starting to show signs of new growth just within the past week that I've had them. Did your shipment come through?


----------



## chad320

My shipment has been an epic fail at every turn. I am glad no $ has exchanged hands. I think im dealing with rookies and at this point I am scared to put any cash on the barrelhead. 

I see them now. Doesnt it make you want to keep them real bad having them in here already??? Geez, I couldnt do it :hihi: They are the coolest little plants!!


----------



## Bahugo

Tank is looking amazing Nick! MQ carpet is filling in nicely. Will be interesting too see what happens from now till March if you keep being super busy, it will be a forest of crypts and fissiden and buce!


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> My shipment has been an epic fail at every turn. I am glad no $ has exchanged hands. I think im dealing with rookies and at this point I am scared to put any cash on the barrelhead.
> 
> I see them now. Doesnt it make you want to keep them real bad having them in here already??? Geez, I couldnt do it :hihi: They are the coolest little plants!!


Yeah, you're dealing with rookies  Better luck next time bro. It's not easy I can assure you that. 

I am keeping like 99% of them. I was able to split all but like 1 plant. That was the plant with the long skinny leaves... I forgot the name. My stuff is being planted emersed for now till I get the room to put them all in this tank. 



Bahugo said:


> Tank is looking amazing Nick! MQ carpet is filling in nicely. Will be interesting too see what happens from now till March if you keep being super busy, it will be a forest of crypts and fissiden and buce!


Thanks dude! I'm positive the MQ carpet will get THICK! Can't wait  I'm ready to wack some of this fissidens off already because it's getting too thick in some areas. Probably like 2-3 golf balls worth.


----------



## mallardman12

Your tank makes me drool  Out of curiosity how well do your crypts respond to co2? Would they grow as well if the didn't have any?


----------



## speedie408

mallardman12 said:


> Your tank makes me drool  Out of curiosity how well do your crypts respond to co2? Would they grow as well if the didn't have any?


They love CO2. I only use CO2 because I'm doing EI dosing. I could totally raise my lights another foot, cut off CO2, stop dosing regularly, stop doing water changes, and my crypts will still probably fair well. The growth won't be lush like it is with EI/CO2, but it'll be healthy and growing... just at a much slower pace. I just chose to stay High Tech with this tank because I can. It can easily be converted to low tech in a heartbeat with the type of plants I'm currently growing.


----------



## mallardman12

Okay awesome! Sorry for being such a noob, but what does EI stand for?


----------



## speedie408

mallardman12 said:


> Okay awesome! Sorry for being such a noob, but what does EI stand for?


http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/EI.htm

No need to be sorry :icon_wink


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Ohhh okay, I was wondering where everyone was! haha


----------



## 150EH

Dang sorry for being here since 2004 and not knowing what MQ is, what the heck is it? I need a good carpet and I'm running out of plants to try.

Is it Marsilea quadrifolia the 4 leafed clover, how would it do with a Flourite substrate?


----------



## Retrogamer82

I am also wondering about the MQ. How different is it from MM? They seem fairly similar to me though I have never kept MQ.


----------



## chad320

MQ is exactly the same as MM but it has bigger round leaves, it grows faster, and is better for bigger tanks because of this. It can really swamp a nano fast doing it high tech. It does grow in low tech too, just not as fast.


----------



## speedie408

Honestly i couldn't really tell the difference between MM and MQ. When I got my MQ from Chad the leaves weren't as small as they are now. Originally I had some MM in there on the right side and now they kinda meshed into each other and they both look exactly the same now.


----------



## frenchymasters

hi!

first off nice tank!

second what is the plant growing on your wood and how fast does it grow?


----------



## speedie408

frenchymasters said:


> hi!
> 
> first off nice tank!
> 
> second what is the plant growing on your wood and how fast does it grow?


Thanks. Cool avatar lol 

The plant on the wood is called fissidens fontanis. It grows at a moderate pace. It's a moss native to north America. Go look in your backyard! Haha


----------



## frenchymasters

what does it look like in my bakyard? its cold here now so i think if it was in my moist yard it would be dead....i dont have a pond if thats what you ment LOL...

and thanks about my avatar what can i say i like my barbies!


----------



## orchidman

hows the carpet growing in? pics?


----------



## speedie408

frenchymasters said:


> what does it look like in my bakyard? its cold here now so i think if it was in my moist yard it would be dead....i dont have a pond if thats what you ment LOL...
> 
> and thanks about my avatar what can i say i like my barbies!


Lol I was messing with you about the backyard remark. It's rather plentiful here in the SnS so don't go diving into frigid rivers looking for fissidens. That's a no no! 

Barbies are cool.... Only if you're a girl.  



orchidman said:


> hows the carpet growing in? pics?


Check post #1608 bro.


----------



## orchidman

actually i just saw that. for some reason i didnt realize it was from yesterday. my bad


----------



## frenchymasters

well im a girl and they are cool to me  LOL i take it the stuff isnt cheap though/ i just typed in the search and its expensive for only a little bit


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> actually i just saw that. for some reason i didnt realize it was from yesterday. my bad


Keep better track of my updates and you won't be so lost! Haha j/k  I'm the same way. 



frenchymasters said:


> well im a girl and they are cool to me  LOL i take it the stuff isnt cheap though/ i just typed in the search and its expensive for only a little bit


Good stuff is never cheap. But if you really want to just try some, pm me and I'll work something out for ya.


----------



## orchidman

haha  i want home this weekend


----------



## zachary908

How's the tank doing, bro?


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> How's the tank doing, bro?


It became a bucephalandra farm lol :eek5:


----------



## nonconductive

its been awhile since ive looked at this thread, but man your tank is awesome!


----------



## frenchymasters

you tore the tank down?


----------



## speedie408

nonconductive said:


> its been awhile since ive looked at this thread, but man your tank is awesome!


Thanks nonc!



frenchymasters said:


> you tore the tank down?


No it's still up. But I did toss in a bunch of random Buces tied to lava rocks. It's a plant zoo now.


----------



## zachary908

How about some pics, bro! You know.. to promote the buce! :hihi:


----------



## frenchymasters

ooooo....more plants!


----------



## speedie408

You want pix0rz? Here they are! 

Here's one of the little red barclaya that I traded from Zach. Can't wait for them to get bigger.









Fissidens is starting to grow back now that the roselines are gone.









Here's the buce farm lol. They're actually doing REAL good in here. Lots of new growth since I got them 3 weeks ago. If you're wondering what those tags are for, it's so I remember which plant is which. They all freaking look the same! 









Mac boy all grown up.









A couple shots of my sexy Altum hybrids. They're GROWING!


















That's all for now. Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## jkan0228

Wow dude..... You suck-_- 
Sharing is caring... share *cough* some *cough* plants *cough**cough*

Haha love you bro. But not as much as your pics....


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Geezz...that's a lotta different buces!...are they tied to rocks?


----------



## jkan0228

shrimpnmoss said:


> Geezz...that's a lotta different buces!...are they tied to rocks?


They look like lava rocks. 

FTS?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Wow dude..... You suck-_-
> Sharing is caring... share *cough* some *cough* plants *cough**cough*
> 
> Haha love you bro. But not as much as your pics....


lol thanks Jeff :wink:



shrimpnmoss said:


> Geezz...that's a lotta different buces!...are they tied to rocks?


Yup... lava rocks bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> They look like lava rocks.
> 
> FTS?


Not much have changed since last time Jeff. Only the buce farm that was included that's new.


----------



## zachary908

Ballin pics, bro! The tank (from what I can see :flick: ) Looks great! All those buce.... :drool: Glad to see the barclaya made it all right. Did they lose any leaves at all? Most places remove the leaves before shipping...

The fish are fantastic looking! Love the mac.


----------



## jkan0228

Now imagine of you spreaded that buce so you had a carpet of buce.... Surely you would need to remove your current crypts... I wonder what you would do with them... Hahaha


----------



## orchidman

Dude! A nice carpet would be awesome! And it would be worth like 1000$


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Ballin pics, bro! The tank (from what I can see :flick: ) Looks great! All those buce.... :drool: Glad to see the barclaya made it all right. Did they lose any leaves at all? Most places remove the leaves before shipping...
> 
> The fish are fantastic looking! Love the mac.


After I put the Barclaya in, a couple leaves have started to melt. I'm not worried. It's just acclimating. 

Thanks man!



jkan0228 said:


> Now imagine of you spreaded that buce so you had a carpet of buce.... Surely you would need to remove your current crypts... I wonder what you would do with them... Hahaha


I'll sell them to you!! 



orchidman said:


> Dude! A nice carpet would be awesome! And it would be worth like 1000$


Yup yup


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I'll sell them to you!!


Great minds think alike.  
Better start tearing stuff out! Haha 

Would it possible to have a single buce just growing left to right, creeping along the entire length of the foreground? It would be worth more than 1k...


----------



## speedie408

Buces are worth their weight in gold, no doubt. The thing is, nobody wants to buy them because they're still too expensive. Damn rookies!


----------



## jkan0228

Lol what I've noticed about this hobby atleast for me is that I start out at the shallow end, with stems, easy crypts, amazons etc. then I wanna get into the harder stuff, moss that requires actually pruning, rare/more pricey crypts etc. and now I want to get into Erios!! Crazy me huh? And the good thing is, I've had a guy like you help me and support me through the entire time! I'm actually afraid to ask you of any favors now... Cuz you'll offer something I can't resist. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Lol what I've noticed about this hobby atleast for me is that I start out at the shallow end, with stems, easy crypts, amazons etc. then I wanna get into the harder stuff, moss that requires actually pruning, rare/more pricey crypts etc. and now I want to get into Erios!! Crazy me huh? And the good thing is, I've had a guy like you help me and support me through the entire time! I'm actually afraid to ask you of any favors now... Cuz you'll offer something I can't resist. :biggrin:


Think of me and many of the other powersellers/sponsors/gurus on here as facilitators. We're here to help empty your wallets into our pockets! lol j/k :icon_twis Whatever you need, let me know! I'll take care of you. roud: It's my pleasure to assist you rookies.  :icon_lol:


----------



## kwheeler91

Good to see mr. rainbow darter graced us with his presence. Love this tank keep up the great work and keep the pics comin.


----------



## 150EH

The tank, plants, and fish look great, I really like the color the barclaya will add, plus it easy to grow and gets a good size. I love the Buces too but can't swallow the price tag that goes with it. You also had some nice, really nice shrimp in the SnS but again out of my range but if you know anyone with Fire Reds, OEBT or something along those lines please let me know.


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Good to see mr. rainbow darter graced us with his presence. Love this tank keep up the great work and keep the pics comin.


Mr. Darter is Mr. lonely.  He's been without a mate for a good while now & seems pretty heartbroken. He hasn't really colored up because there's no one to flare his heart out to any longer. What a shame huh? I think he's also past his prime. Remember those pictures of him, because those may be the last. :icon_cry: 



150EH said:


> The tank, plants, and fish look great, I really like the color the barclaya will add, plus it easy to grow and gets a good size. I love the Buces too but can't swallow the price tag that goes with it. You also had some nice, really nice shrimp in the SnS but again out of my range but if you know anyone with Fire Reds, OEBT or something along those lines please let me know.


Thanks 150EH. I know the barclayas will be awesome in here! Buces will come down in price... if only they'll grow a bit faster. Their prices are holding steady because they're such slow growers. Otherwise, I'd have a complete foreground/midground full of buces already by now. 

Glad you approve of the shrimp :biggrin:. They are priced according to supply/demand and import fees. Once more folks start buying and breeding them in the states successfully, prices WILL go down. roud:

If you're really looking for those shrimp, just post up a WTB thread in the SnS. There's plenty of folks with those shrimp on the forum. Good luck!


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> Think of me and many of the other powersellers/sponsors/gurus on here as facilitators. We're here to help empty your wallets into our pockets! lol j/k :icon_twis Whatever you need, let me know! I'll take care of you. roud: It's my pleasure to assist you rookies.  :icon_lol:





> its my pleasure to take your rookies' money  roud:


roud:haha i kid i kid


----------



## frenchymasters

i think i may need some of the foreground plant you have...not the brue plants the little ones....your tank just seems like it keeps getting better


----------



## audioaficionado

Seriously, I need a bigger and better tank for aquascaping. I've got so much packed into my 45 tall that stuff like you have would just die out from taller plant shading. I need to just get rid of any bushy stems and go only with Rosette type plants.

I just lost the last surviving downai in my tank. I need more depth for the low to high plant placements so they all can be happy.

When I get to the point of planting my next new build, Nick will be getting lots of PMs 

I prefer something well into the 100s, but even a 75E will be a vast improvement.

BTW, nice upgrade Nick from *Bronze* -> Gold -> *[STRIKE]Purple People Eater[/STRIKE] Power Seller* LOL.


----------



## zergling

Dude! Talk about timing, I've been wanting to see those buce's up close....hopefully we're both available when I'm in the area tomorrow


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Think of me and many of the other powersellers/sponsors/gurus on here as facilitators. We're here to help empty your wallets into our pockets! lol j/k :icon_twis Whatever you need, let me know! I'll take care of you. roud: It's my pleasure to assist you rookies.  :icon_lol:


Hehehe pm coming in a few months. Lol


----------



## Storm

speedie408 said:


> Buces are worth their weight in gold, no doubt. The thing is, nobody wants to buy them because they're still too expensive. Damn rookies!


Beautiful plants and fish, bro. The thing I noticed is when a plant is new and rare like the buce's are it will be expensive, but give it a year when it's growing like a weed and everyone shared trimmings with each other and they won't be so pricey.


----------



## speedie408

Storm said:


> Beautiful plants and fish, bro. The thing I noticed is when a plant is new and rare like the buce's are it will be expensive, but give it a year when it's growing like a weed and everyone shared trimmings with each other and they won't be so pricey.


Thank you! These plants can also be imported now so even though they grow slow, if there is demand, you'll see supply. Not many folks are into them yet... just wait till my next scape :icon_cool


----------



## Retrogamer82

speedie408 said:


> Thank you! These plants can also be imported now so even though they grow slow, if there is demand, you'll see supply. Not many folks are into them yet... just wait till my next scape :icon_cool


Awe.. and there's the teaser..


----------



## speedie408

Retrogamer82 said:


> Awe.. and there's the teaser..




While you wait, you can take a look at this iPhone ViD I just took. Please excuse my heavy breathing lol. Also I just turned the lights on after it had already went out for 1hr. Notice the fish are all hiding haha. 

Take a look at this awesome "new" stem I just got today at AFA during our Dec SFBAAPS plant swap. It's the red stems that I zoom in on. They call it ludwigia sp? for now. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LL945h5e7c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that's like Fort Knox of _Bucephalandra_ :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## plecostomouse

looks kool, i really like all your crypts, how often do you remove old leaves?


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> Wow that's like Fort Knox of _Bucephalandra_ :drool: :drool: :drool:


Nobody wanted to buy them so I decided they can become part of my upcoming scape. I'm letting them grow out for now. 



plecostomouse said:


> looks kool, i really like all your crypts, how often do you remove old leaves?


Thanks. I trim them about once a month maybe.


----------



## zergling

Wait......are those *STEM PLANTS* in your tank, Nick?? :icon_eek: :eek5:  

Anyway, thanks again for letting me come over and check out the tank again last sat, Nick! The hybrids, the loaches "socializing", the macs, and the darter, the macs -- all well worth the time and gas spent hahaha!

....and the buce farm....my my.....

....btw, I actually ended up picking up 3 (still very small) long fin bristlenose plecos yesterday hahaha :icon_mrgr


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Seriously, I need a bigger and better tank for aquascaping. I've got so much packed into my 45 tall that stuff like you have would just die out from taller plant shading. I need to just get rid of any bushy stems and go only with Rosette type plants.
> 
> I just lost the last surviving downai in my tank. I need more depth for the low to high plant placements so they all can be happy.
> 
> When I get to the point of planting my next new build, Nick will be getting lots of PMs
> 
> I prefer something well into the 100s, but even a 75E will be a vast improvement.
> 
> BTW, nice upgrade Nick from *Bronze* -> Gold -> *[STRIKE]Purple People Eater[/STRIKE] Power Seller* LOL.


Just lemme know when you're ready. :icon_mrgr 

What can I say, I move with "speed"  



zergling said:


> Wait......are those *STEM PLANTS* in your tank, Nick?? :icon_eek: :eek5:
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for letting me come over and check out the tank again last sat, Nick! The hybrids, the loaches "socializing", the macs, and the darter, the macs -- all well worth the time and gas spent hahaha!
> 
> ....and the buce farm....my my.....
> 
> ....btw, I actually ended up picking up 3 (still very small) long fin bristlenose plecos yesterday hahaha :icon_mrgr


Yes yes, you got me... I still love me stemmies. Only if they're cool though lol. Glad you dropped by bro. Post up some pics of your new plecs! :thumbsup:


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Yes yes, you got me... I still love me stemmies. Only if they're cool though lol. Glad you dropped by bro. Post up some pics of your new plecs! :thumbsup:


I'll post pics.....if I can find them :hihi: as expected, they quickly went into hiding after I acclimated and dropped them in my tank. Just before nights out, I looked for them -- one was hanging at the back, barely visible from the stems. One was behind a piece of driftwood, where it was teasing me by showing its tail fin. The third one I saw dive behind the blyxa forest....


----------



## frenchymasters

what is that pink plant that looks like a crypt at the base of those stems?


----------



## zachary908

Tank looks great, brotha! Loved that video. Grow those ballin new stems a=out and send some my way! :biggrin:




frenchymasters said:


> what is that pink plant that looks like a crypt at the base of those stems?


Frenchy, that is Barclaya Longifolia 'Red' He got it off of some awesome dude.. Can't remember his name. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Tank looks great, brotha! Loved that video. Grow those ballin new stems a=out and send some my way! :biggrin:


In due time my brotha.


----------



## jkan0228

The more I watch that video... The more I'm digging those buce.... Btw, Nick, my "male" rili turned out to be a chick!!  hahaha but has outstanding curves and legs...


----------



## frenchymasters

zachary908 said:


> Frenchy, that is Barclaya Longifolia 'Red' He got it off of some awesome dude.. Can't remember his name. :hihi:


 
I take it that awesome dude is you Zach?! you going to send me one i think its beautiful!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> The more I watch that video... The more I'm digging those buce.... Btw, Nick, my "male" rili turned out to be a chick!!  hahaha but has outstanding curves and legs...


Watch it some more. That way you'll buy some next time I put them up for sale :tongue:. There's plenty of folks with rillis floating around now... get a mate for her already. 



frenchymasters said:


> I take it that awesome dude is you Zach?! you going to send me one i think its beautiful!


That's the dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Watch it some more. That way you'll buy some next time I put them up for sale :tongue:. There's plenty of folks with rillis floating around now... get a mate for her already.


Yea we'll see about that..... lol I'd rather spend that money on shrimp!! Hehe 
Bro they're currently 12 females and 1 unknown(probably male) out of the 13 I got... ITS INSANELY IMPROBABLE 




> That's the dude. :thumbsup:


Zach's the man!


----------



## zachary908

frenchymasters said:


> I take it that awesome dude is you Zach?! you going to send me one i think its beautiful!


Haha, that's me. :biggrin:

Frenchy, I don't want to derail Nick's thread, but if you are interested in a barclaya let me know via PM and we can probably work something out. I've got a few people in line for one first though.


----------



## Chaos_Being

Those angels look great, and I really love the look of that fissidens you have growing on your driftwood. I suddenly kind of want to replace all of my xmas moss with that...


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Haha, that's me. :biggrin:
> 
> Frenchy, I don't want to derail Nick's thread, but if you are interested in a barclaya let me know via PM and we can probably work something out. I've got a few people in line for one first though.


Those plants you traded me are already starting to spit out new leaves. :thumbsup: GREAT looking plants! 



Chaos_Being said:


> Those angels look great, and I really love the look of that fissidens you have growing on your driftwood. I suddenly kind of want to replace all of my xmas moss with that...


Thanks Chaos! Yeah I like fissidens because it doesn't grow as fast as other mosses so you get to maintain a certain look for a longer time period before trimming. I actually got a few golf balls FS so lemme know if you need some.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Those plants you traded me are already starting to spit out new leaves. :thumbsup: GREAT looking plants!


Sweet, I'm glad they are doing good, bro! And I'm glad you like them.


----------



## speedie408

Here's a quick n dirty iPhone vid of my Angels swimming against the current.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyMOHNW3hHU


----------



## zachary908

Any updates, bro?


----------



## JEden8

Wow! Love the tank! What kind of moss is on the dw?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I want to see shrimp racks!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Any updates, bro?


I'll post up some new pics sometime this week. The buces are looking real good. 



JEden8 said:


> Wow! Love the tank! What kind of moss is on the dw?


Fissidens fontanis



shrimpnmoss said:


> I want to see shrimp racks!


Soon


----------



## wiredconcepts

Would you let go of any of the fissidens? I have been looking for some and would love to grab some from you.


----------



## speedie408

wiredconcepts said:


> Would you let go of any of the fissidens? I have been looking for some and would love to grab some from you.


Send me a PM after you check out my FS thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...159339-fs-erio-sieboldianum-rare-e-japan.html


----------



## speedie408

Here's some new pics for you picture hungry TPT animals . I barely have time to do anything anymore these days, but I was able to get some time today to bust out the Canon so hope you guys like em.

MQ and fissidens closeup 









kinda lost track of the names of some of these Bucephalandras atm lol. Here's one with a super long flower stalk, reaching for the surface I'm sure. 









Mr. Mac says, "Whatchu looking at BOY!?!?" HA









Johnny darter chillin on a hudorio leaf









Here's that mystery Ludwigia I got a few weeks ago from AFA. It looks nothing like how it was when I first planted. :\ It actually looks very much like L. repens x arcuata now.


----------



## zachary908

Looking sick, bro! Love that mac shot. Kind of depressing about the stems, they looked super sick before!


----------



## speedie408

Yeah, I was telling some SFBAAPS folks that AFA must have some sort of magic potion they use for their tanks to keep their plants growing like miniature style or something lol.

I'm thinking it's my hard water plus the lack of high light. They were blasting 4x54W t5hos over that 120-P of theirs.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Yeah, I was telling some SFBAAPS folks that AFA must have some sort of magic potion they use for their tanks to keep their plants growing like miniature style or something lol.
> 
> I'm thinking it's my hard water plus the lack of high light. They were blasting 4x54W t5hos over that 120-P of theirs.


Must be, if you can get ahold of some of that potion let me know, and just tack it on to my ever growing bill... :hihi:


How are those barclayas doing for you?


----------



## jkan0228

That could also be Ludwigia Lacustris.  fantastic shots nick.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> That could also be Ludwigia Lacustris.  fantastic shots nick.


You know what bro... looking at some of the google pics, you could be on to something. Though my leaves aren't as skinny/long. Let it grow towards the light a bit more and I'll post up some update pics .


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

speedie408 said:


> You know what bro... looking at some of the google pics, you could be on to something. Though my leaves aren't as skinny/long. Let it grow towards the light a bit more and I'll post up some update pics .


If it grows relatively straight then it's lacustris but if it grows at a slant then it's brevipes. Lacustris also has larger leaves than brevipes but I'm leaning towards lacustris.

I'm so jealous of your beautiful pictures btw roud: Where did you get than Johny Darter?


----------



## jkan0228

WOOT! For once I am somewhat correct at something. :biggrin: Another one could be L. Brevipes.


Edit-Ninja'd. Btw my Lacustris grows slanted....


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Must be, if you can get ahold of some of that potion let me know, and just tack it on to my ever growing bill... :hihi:
> 
> 
> How are those barclayas doing for you?


LOL I'll be sure to remember that if I find that potion .

The Barclayas are growing bro! Slowly but surely. In the first pic above you can kinda see the red leaf in the blurred background. I'll take a better shot nextime, promise .



Cardinal Tetra said:


> If it grows relatively straight then it's lacustris but if it grows at a slant then it's brevipes. Lacustris also has larger leaves than brevipes but I'm leaning towards lacustris.
> 
> I'm so jealous of your beautiful pictures btw roud: Where did you get than Johny Darter?


Thanks CT! Yeah you could be right as well... like I said only time will tell. I'll update in a few weeks . 

I got the JD from a local hobbiest. He don't trek any forums though. When I was heavy into fish, I got alotta stuff from him but as of late, I get everything online now . Pretty cool fish though, huh? I think it's a native N. American fish too. 



jkan0228 said:


> WOOT! For once I am somewhat correct at something. :biggrin: Another one could be L. Brevipes.
> 
> 
> Edit-Ninja'd. Btw my Lacustris grows slanted....


I thought you were the #1 ninja Jeff?!?! How can a ninja get ninja'd ? hahaha j/k


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Nah, no where near as slanted as brevipes. Their growth forms are very different when compared next to each other.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

speedie408 said:


> I got the JD from a local hobbiest. He don't trek any forums though. When I was heavy into fish, I got alotta stuff from him but as of late, I get everything online now . Pretty cool fish though, huh? I think it's a native N. American fish too.


I tried collecting darters a few times from a stream near my house. We have lots of colorful ones too. It was a major fail lol. The fish are so fast and seem to just disappear under rocks. There were thousands everywhere all making fun of me :icon_roll


----------



## speedie408

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I tried collecting darters a few times from a stream near my house. We have lots of colorful ones too. It was a major fail lol. The fish are so fast and seem to just disappear under rocks. There were thousands everywhere all making fun of me :icon_roll


You need some human ingenuity man! Some netting will easily yield some nice specimens . Then again, you'd have to not let Johnny Law catch you without a collection permit.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

speedie408 said:


> You need some human ingenuity man! Some netting will easily yield some nice specimens . Then again, you'd have to not let Johnny Law catch you without a collection permit.


They avoided all nets lol. I thought it was completely legal to collect them with just a fishing license? Well as long as it's not an endangered species I guess.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha looks like I'm losing my powers! Or my phones just too slow... Wanna trade? My 4 for your 4S.... :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Cardinal Tetra said:


> They avoided all nets lol. I thought it was completely legal to collect them with just a fishing license? Well as long as it's not an endangered species I guess.


http://www.fish.state.pa.us/education/collinfo.htm

You can say you're going on a field study or that you're a Scientist lol. 



jkan0228 said:


> Haha looks like I'm losing my powers! Or my phones just too slow... Wanna trade? My 4 for your 4S.... :hihi:


Sure Jeff... and then I dump an ice cold bucket of water on your head to wake you up!


----------



## jkan0228

And then I stalk you to your house and destroy all of your shrimp tanks!! Hahaha


----------



## speedie408

Evil bastid


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

speedie408 said:


> http://www.fish.state.pa.us/education/collinfo.htm
> 
> You can say you're going on a field study or that you're a Scientist lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Jeff... and then I dump an ice cold bucket of water on your head to wake you up!


Ohhh thanks. I didn't know that there were exemptions when it's for educational purposes. My days as a field researcher are over though. I always have a fishing license so I'll be good for collecting whenever haha. Fishing is surprisingly good in the city but I only ever drag up eels, catfish, and sunfish. Sometimes I'll be lucky and catch a baby striper or shad.


----------



## kwheeler91

All you gotta do is stick your net along a rocks edge and then lift the rock up facing downstream. Better yet go at night with a spotlight and they will be out in force. Just blind um and net um  

Then you can catch some like these (sorry speedie for showing off my catch on your thread)









This was around midnight with an led spotlight in a stream in the woods


----------



## speedie408

Kwheeler! You won't be forgiven for hijacking unless you ship me a pair of those Rainbow darters, PRONTO!


----------



## lbacha

Now I want to go and catch some since I know a few streams near me that have them, its a little chilly right now though. Let me ask how do they do in a warm water tank long term, I used to keep them along with shiners and other stream fish in a unheated aquarium on my porch when I was a kid but never tried any in my tropical tanks.

Len


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> Now I want to go and catch some since I know a few streams near me that have them, its a little chilly right now though. Let me ask how do they do in a warm water tank long term, I used to keep them along with shiners and other stream fish in a unheated aquarium on my porch when I was a kid but never tried any in my tropical tanks.
> 
> Len


As long as you feed them live food, they'll be happy. Frozen will suffice if you don't' do live. They prefer colder waters but will do fine in a home aquarium. 

I wish I had a stream full of darters/shiners in my backyard


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> As long as you feed them live food, they'll be happy. Frozen will suffice if you don't' do live. They prefer colder waters but will do fine in a home aquarium.
> 
> I wish I had a stream full of darters/shiners in my backyard


Lol, its even worse we actually buy 20lbs of fathead minnows, 20lbs of golden shiners and 20lbs of rosy red minnows to add to our lake very year so the bass have something to eat through the summer. These are all native stream fish that the hatcheries grow in bulk.

Len


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> As long as you feed them live food, they'll be happy. Frozen will suffice if you don't' do live. They prefer colder waters but will do fine in a home aquarium.
> 
> I wish I had a stream full of darters/shiners in my backyard


So they would be fine say, in a typical tropical aquarium? They don't need something that's a colder water? I have these in streams near by. Never though to catch them!


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> So they would be fine say, in a typical tropical aquarium? They don't need something that's a colder water? I have these in streams near by. Never though to catch them!


My water stays between 70-78* F depending on the season. I don't use a heater and my apt stays regulated @ 70* all winter long. I've been keeping my darters for almost as long as this tank has been up. I did suffer a loss to my female rainbow, but that was because she starved herself to death because she wouldn't take dry foods. I vowed not to use live worms anymore after I had a mass fish die off near the beginning stages of this tank. Frozen blood worms work just as well for these guys because they will learn to swim straight to the top to where the food is. You can see my male rainbow in a couple of my HD videos doing this.


----------



## hydrophyte

Have you observed much aggression with those rainbow darters? I want to add one or two to one of the riparium setups at the children's museum but it is only about 12 gallons water and there is already a single Johnny darter in there. Do you think the rainbows would get along OK with the Johnny darter?


----------



## speedie408

Devin,

The Rainbows have much more character than the johnny darters. They tend to come out in the open much more often, compared to the johnny darters who hide 99% of the time until feeding time lol. 

Aggression is null. These guys will chase one another here and there but nothing physical becomes of it. Now if you have more than 2 males of the same species, they will flare for you and show their true colors. However, in a 12g tank, I'd say just keep a pair at most.


----------



## kwheeler91

speedie408 said:


> Kwheeler! You won't be forgiven for hijacking unless you ship me a pair of those Rainbow darters, PRONTO!


haha I didnt keep any This year but in the spring I will probably go collecting again when I start me a native tank. There is a river near the spot where there are banded darters and probably more species too, a lot more hit and miss than my darter stream though.
Maybe some darters for some o' those sweet crypts you got there? 

Ok im done now promise... Just got me all excited for darter hunting and I had to show you


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler,

You catch me those banded darters and I'll have plenty of crypts waiting to fill your tanks.  Hit me up when you're ready to trade! 

That's a pretty wide stream there. Lot's of real estate to cover which is great for collecting.


----------



## orchidman

you just walk around int he creek till you spot some? or what?


----------



## kwheeler91

Yeah there are all kinds of things in there. Smallmouth, trout when the season is right, dace, silversides, darters of course, redhorse, I met one guy fishing there who claimed he caught a muskie even.

Hopefully Ill have time to get down to my moms camper and do some collecting before my girl has our baby. Bandeds are a little bit harder to find but I will definitely get you some rainbows, they are always there and I found some nice fat females last spring.

And as for how I do it, yeah pretty much and just try the net method while lifting rocks that look good. when it warms up a little I actually don my snorkel gear and underwater camera. I have a sain but I dont like kicking football size rocks over if I can help it, and you need a pretty flat bottom for that because darters are small and smart and will duck through any little hole they can find.


----------



## Bahugo

You guys are making me want too go catch a darter now lol. 

Nick! I just did a masssive trim in my tank. Not sure how much you been following my journal lately I think there are overgrown pics a few posts back.


----------



## orchidman

Okay I really want to try this summer! I'll have to get a net and see what I can find! Any areas they like best?


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> You guys are making me want too go catch a darter now lol.
> 
> Nick! I just did a masssive trim in my tank. Not sure how much you been following my journal lately I think there are overgrown pics a few posts back.


Your tank looks great bro! Very healthy. roud:


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> I'm thinking it's my hard water plus the lack of high light. They were blasting 4x54W t5hos over that 120-P of theirs.


It's not high light Nick. I have a much stronger 4x54W T5HO than them, but my stems grew bigger, just like yours. Mine are also orange, at best.

AFA's 4x54W T5HO don't have the best reflectors. I'm guessing they're probably medium light. It's probably the very lean water conditions and the fact that these were growing at the surface, to get that small size and nice red coloration.


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> It's not high light Nick. I have a much stronger 4x54W T5HO than them, but my stems grew bigger, just like yours. Mine are also orange, at best.
> 
> AFA's 4x54W T5HO don't have the best reflectors. I'm guessing they're probably medium light. It's probably the very lean water conditions and the fact that these were growing at the surface, to get that small size and nice red coloration.


I wasn't kidding when I said they use some sorta secret potion. :icon_mrgr haha


----------



## ChadRamsey

wow speedie, amazing

I know i am new here, BUT this is the first journal that i have read from begining to end. Took me 4 days. I am in the process of setting up my first planted tank and i WAS leaning toward the low tech variety. But after reading this and seeing your tank, i am going to cut to the chase and go full blown planted.

Your journal is quite inspirational.

Could you possibly post a few pics of your current CO2 set up.

Also i may hit you up in a month or two for some plants, im hoping you still have a few for sale.roud:


----------



## speedie408

ChadRamsey said:


> wow speedie, amazing
> 
> I know i am new here, BUT this is the first journal that i have read from begining to end. Took me 4 days. I am in the process of setting up my first planted tank and i WAS leaning toward the low tech variety. But after reading this and seeing your tank, i am going to cut to the chase and go full blown planted.
> 
> Your journal is quite inspirational.
> 
> Could you possibly post a few pics of your current CO2 set up.
> 
> Also i may hit you up in a month or two for some plants, im hoping you still have a few for sale.roud:


First off, welcome to TPT! 

Secondly, thanks for taking your time to read through my entire journal. 4 days... that must have been exhausting . 

You can certainly hit me up for plants later on. If you're looking for crypts, erios, stems, or maybe some rare bucephalandras, I got what you need .

I had a video of my CO2 misting from a powerhead in the mix here somewhere... did you want to see my regulator and tank?


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said they use some sorta secret potion. :icon_mrgr haha


Oh yeah forgot that part haha! It's probably the result of the ADA style - medium light, co2 injection, lean water column, rich substrate. Everytime I look at the aqua journals, I notice how the plants look smaller than how they grow in my high light/co2/ferts tank.

BTW, I showed some of your pics to my friends that do wedding photography - they loved it! I think "crazy macros!" was one of the phrases used! roud:


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Oh yeah forgot that part haha! It's probably the result of the ADA style - medium light, co2 injection, lean water column, rich substrate. Everytime I look at the aqua journals, I notice how the plants look smaller than how they grow in my high light/co2/ferts tank.
> 
> BTW, I showed some of your pics to my friends that do wedding photography - they loved it! I think "crazy macros!" was one of the phrases used! roud:


Sounds to me like someone is going to try the "ADA Style" tank keeping soon haha. I know exactly what you mean though. 

Thanks for showing off my shots bro. Did you let them know I give discounts for being friends of friends, if they ever need any tank photoshoots? :hihi:


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Sounds to me like someone is going to try the "ADA Style" tank keeping soon haha. I know exactly what you mean though.
> 
> Thanks for showing off my shots bro. Did you let them know I give discounts for being friends of friends, if they ever need any tank photoshoots? :hihi:


To me, all these dosing regime's all boil down to one and the same goal - providing what the plants need. They just approach things from different starting angles. My low-light cubes are already similar to the ADA style with lean water column and aqua soil substrates. It's just that I don't dose CO2 or any other ferts on it haha!

Sure, I'll tell my friends. I'm sure they'll also offer you a discount if you want another wedding :hihi: :tongue:


----------



## speedie408

lmao 

My wife would LOVE another wedding.... as long as it's not with a second wife.


----------



## ChadRamsey

speedie408 said:


> First off, welcome to TPT!
> 
> Secondly, thanks for taking your time to read through my entire journal. 4 days... that must have been exhausting .
> 
> You can certainly hit me up for plants later on. If you're looking for crypts, erios, stems, or maybe some rare bucephalandras, I got what you need .
> 
> I had a video of my CO2 misting from a powerhead in the mix here somewhere... did you want to see my regulator and tank?


Thanks for the warm welcome

No doubt ill take some of that buce, crypt (is it hudoroi?), and fiss if you want to get rid of some.

Yeah your video on p104 is what i am talking about. What difusser are you using on this tank? And i am more interested in seeing/hearing how you ran the hose to the powerhead and attached it. Also is the other powerhead, what looks like a Koralia of some kind just for water current or is there to aid in the co2 movement?

I dont really want all the current in my t ank that you have, would the one powerhead with the co2 attachment be enough to distribute the co2?


----------



## speedie408

ChadRamsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> No doubt ill take some of that buce, crypt (is it hudoroi?), and fiss if you want to get rid of some.
> 
> Yeah your video on p104 is what i am talking about. What difusser are you using on this tank? And i am more interested in seeing/hearing how you ran the hose to the powerhead and attached it. Also is the other powerhead, what looks like a Koralia of some kind just for water current or is there to aid in the co2 movement?
> 
> I dont really want all the current in my t ank that you have, would the one powerhead with the co2 attachment be enough to distribute the co2?


I diffuse by "misting". How it works is the CO2 tubing from the regulator gets hooked up to the inlet side of the powerhead and once the bubbles are sucked in, they get chopped up into tiny gazillion new bubbles that get blown/distributed throughout the entire tank. This is why it's important to have good flow.

I attached the tubing to the inlet by making a small opening on the inlet pipe, big enough to fit the co2 tubing snugly in place.

I've taken the koralia out after I got rid of the Roseline sharks. It was meant for extra flow, yes. My angels don't like the high flow so I had to get rid of it.


----------



## wabisabi

Do you have any algae in your tank? Every time I look at your pics, I can never find a single speck of algae. It amazes me. Great pics and plants!


----------



## jkan0228

wabisabi said:


> Do you have any algae in your tank? Every time I look at your pics, I can never find a single speck of algae. It amazes me. Great pics and plants!


It's all in his pixie dust.


----------



## speedie408

The only algae problem I get is BBA. It grows mainly on the wood and rocks. I just scrape it off before I do water changes. No biggie. 

No pixie dust Jeff lol. Lemme know if you got some.


----------



## The Gipper

Any issues with the rimless now that youve had it a while?


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> The only algae problem I get is BBA. It grows mainly on the wood and rocks. I just scrape it off before I do water changes. No biggie.
> 
> No pixie dust Jeff lol. Lemme know if you got some.


It's good to hear I'm not the only one who has trouble taming BBA, I have no other algae issues but it is a pain, I cranked my CO2 up and spot dosed some excel and I think I've stunted it, this was after I trimmed all my parva back to the substrate because it was so infected, by the way it was a pain in the $&@. The parva has come back twice as thick though so plus there..

Len


----------



## jkan0228

The Gipper said:


> Any issues with the rimless now that youve had it a while?


Being that it's from ADA, I'd say it's just fine.... They have like a 3 year warranty?


----------



## speedie408

The Gipper said:


> Any issues with the rimless now that youve had it a while?


None what so ever. I can't be more pleased with this tank. roud:



lbacha said:


> It's good to hear I'm not the only one who has trouble taming BBA, I have no other algae issues but it is a pain, I cranked my CO2 up and spot dosed some excel and I think I've stunted it, this was after I trimmed all my parva back to the substrate because it was so infected, by the way it was a pain in the $&@. The parva has come back twice as thick though so plus there..
> 
> Len


Glad you got a hold of Mr. BIG BAD BBA . I don't think I'll ever rid it. I just learn to live with it lol.


----------



## jkan0228

Nick you've had this tank for almost 2 years? Or a year and a half? ADA has these new Superior tanks.... Hella expensive though. You should get one... :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Nick you've had this tank for almost 2 years? Or a year and a half? ADA has these new Superior tanks.... Hella expensive though. You should get one... :hihi:


LOL thanks for the suggestion buddy, but the 120-P is good for many more years to come :hihi:. I'm good bro.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> LOL thanks for the suggestion buddy, but the 120-P is good for many more years to come :hihi:. I'm good bro.


Just a suggest for a future whoop butt nanos... Lol btw can we have an up to date stock list?


----------



## speedie408

I'm BEAT, can I do it tomorrow? lol


----------



## jkan0228

Does it really matter what I say?... You'll probably fall asleep on me anyways...


----------



## speedie408

Update VID: 1/27/12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d9LpxGR8tI&list=UULeRieRWpQQj-KQ9c9Ay18g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## zachary908

Sexy video, my brotha! That barclaya is getting big! :biggrin:


----------



## dantra

I have to agree, really nice video. speedie408. if you ever have any trimmings you are looking to get rid of I'll take them off your hands, for a fee of course :biggrin:.

I'm getting a tank up and running soon so the trimmings will come in handy, especially the crypts. No rush just keep me in mind. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Sexy video, my brotha! That barclaya is getting big! :biggrin:


Thanks Zach. At first, it didn't want to grow at all after planted. One of them melted . Then all of a sudden, it just exploded! It grows pretty fast don't it?



dantra said:


> I have to agree, really nice video. speedie408. if you ever have any trimmings you are looking to get rid of I'll take them off your hands, for a fee of course :biggrin:.
> 
> I'm getting a tank up and running soon so the trimmings will come in handy, especially the crypts. No rush just keep me in mind. Thanks.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan. This tank is running on fumes lol. I got the lights so dim (raised up super high, running only 2 bulbs). I'm doing this on purpose for the buces and also to keep growth to a minimum since I barely have any time nowadays. This means, I have very limited plants to prune/sell. When I do, I'll try to remember you .


----------



## dantra

No worries, just thought you may have a few to sell in the near future. I am starting to add some of your plants to my list of flora to buy for my tank.

Keep the videos and photos coming. :biggrin:

Dan


----------



## zachary908

Yeah, they grow wicked fast once they settle in! Sorry you lost one. The big one I had pretty much melted away too.. I'm seeing a few new leaves though.


----------



## speedie408

Quick glimps of my Erio farm:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iepkpTHhh2E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## zachary908

You got a few in there, huh? roud:


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Quick glimps of my Erio farm:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iepkpTHhh2E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Jealousssssssss!!!!!


----------



## orchidman

thats alot of erios!


----------



## speedie408

Want some??


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Want some??


Is this an open statement to everyone? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Rhetorical question


----------



## Bahugo

I think you need more Nick, how many do you have in there? Like 5 erio plantlets pshhh 
lol. J/k super nice farm.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Rhetorical question


It was worth a shot.  

Btw how many sp. do you have in there?


----------



## speedie408

5 sp.


----------



## zachary908

How about an update, bro?


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> How about an update, bro?


Haha nothing new bro. But when I get some time I'll snap some new pics for you guys I suppose .


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Haha nothing new bro. But when I get some time I'll snap some new pics for you guys I suppose .


Sweet.


----------



## 150EH

Speedie I want to swap out my substrate to AS Amazonia can you give some details on what to do and expect, like the ammonia spike.


----------



## ADA

speedie408 said:


> Haha nothing new bro. But when I get some time I'll snap some new pics for you guys I suppose .


I have LOTS of tiny shrimplets... It seems like there are a lot of SSS too.. some are almost all white. I'll take pics soon.
You can have a bunch if they make it  Fingers crossed!


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> Speedie I want to swap out my substrate to AS Amazonia can you give some details on what to do and expect, like the ammonia spike.


Some folks may have a difference of opinion/method but I can tell you how I did it NP. Once the plants are planted and water is in, don't put any livestock in yet. Within the first week, you want to do 3 large water changes (80% each time). This will help get rid of the excess ammonia. For me, if you read back to the beginning of this tank, you'll see I was able to put in my livestock within 7 days of filling up the tank. Call me crazy but hey, it worked for me . After that I did the regular 50% weekly WC and dosed EI. The key is to have the tank planted heavily to soak up all excess nutrients to help cycle the tank FAST! I also used the old filter from my other tank that already had beneficial bacteria seasoned. At the time I never had an ammonia test kit so I never bothered checking. 



ADA said:


> I have LOTS of tiny shrimplets... It seems like there are a lot of SSS too.. some are almost all white. I'll take pics soon.
> You can have a bunch if they make it  Fingers crossed!


Awesome!!! I will have be setting up some new tanks after this weekend so timing will be perfect! I've got a bunch of Erios and crypts so I'll hook you up as well .


----------



## speedie408

She's looking mighty ratty nowadays. I'm looking for some rocks... Seiru stones... big ones. It's well overdue for a rescape.


----------



## ChadRamsey

ratty? gee, i think that it STILL looks AMAZING!


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> She's looking mighty ratty nowadays. I'm looking for some rocks... Seiru stones... big ones. It's well overdue for a rescape.


Kinda looks like the Amazon Jungle after the loggers and cattle ranchers got done with it, but now it's starting to regrow. :icon_mrgr


----------



## thefisherman

speedie ur tank is beautiul. whats that large red leafy guy towards right center? 


- thefisherman


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! It's ratty in my eyes but glad you guys still like it lol.

That big red plant is called BARCLAYA LONGIFOLIA (from Zach). It's a nutrient hog and the fastest grower in this tank by far.


----------



## kwheeler91

Barclaya


----------



## kwheeler91

Oops beat me to it. 

Where are all the fish?


----------



## speedie408

The fish were hiding bro. lol

It was after hours when I shot this picture.

BTW - you guys notice there's no more plant label thingamabobers sticking everywhere on the left side?  All the Buces were relocated into my new emersed setups HERE.


----------



## thefisherman

speedie408 said:


> Thanks guys! It's ratty in my eyes but glad you guys still like it lol.
> 
> That big red plant is called BARCLAYA LONGIFOLIA (from Zach). It's a nutrient hog and the fastest grower in this tank by far.


oooh nutrient hog... zach i'm pm'ng you right now!!! 


- thefisherman


----------



## inareverie85

Ratty, indeed! 

I think you're a crazy person. It looks lovely and so natural


----------



## speedie408

I may be borderline crazy at times lol. 

Here are 2 more shots for you guys. 

Here's a close up of the Barclaya. Can you spot the hiding Angels? 









Different vantage point


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks nice nick, why does the left side look so empty? is the left side higher the the rest of the tank (substrate I mean).. the MQ looks tall over on that side for some reason lol. 

What's your plans for the tank?


----------



## zergling

I don't see no rats bro :tongue:

I think your tank could use a few tall plants at the back, maybe a few more of those nice big barclaya's?

Have you ever tried trimming the marsilea to see if it'll encourage them to grow lower and denser? That's what I do with my glosso, not sure if marsilea will do the same.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks nice nick, why does the left side look so empty? is the left side higher the the rest of the tank (substrate I mean).. the MQ looks tall over on that side for some reason lol.
> 
> What's your plans for the tank?


I want to do sand with rock islands and driftwood. We'll see about the rest. :icon_mrgr

The left side is empty because I had all the Bucephalandras there. The MQ was kinda starting to grow over the slow growing buces. 



zergling said:


> I don't see no rats bro :tongue:
> 
> I think your tank could use a few tall plants at the back, maybe a few more of those nice big barclaya's?
> 
> Have you ever tried trimming the marsilea to see if it'll encourage them to grow lower and denser? That's what I do with my glosso, not sure if marsilea will do the same.


haha I'm not adding anything new to this tank till it gets rescaped. I don't triim the marsilea at all. I think MM would grow shorter, but this stuff is MQ which is a tad bigger/taller. I like your glosso man... but that stuff is a weed tho lol.


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> I want to do sand with rock islands and driftwood. We'll see about the rest. :icon_mrgr
> 
> The left side is empty because I had all the Bucephalandras there. The MQ was kinda starting to grow over the slow growing buces.
> 
> 
> 
> haha I'm not adding anything new to this tank till it gets rescaped. I don't triim the marsilea at all. I think MM would grow shorter, but this stuff is MQ which is a tad bigger/taller. I like your glosso man... but that stuff is a weed tho lol.


I don't know if you've had sand and aqua soil (or any other dark substrate) before......so be warned on how unsightly it is to see dark granules on sand. I didn't do a very good job with this on my 18" cube.

As for glosso, it definitely gets exponentially weedier with more light and CO2. In the amount of time it takes me to mow down my glosso lawn, you've probably already finished a water change :hihi:


----------



## 150EH

speedie408 said:


> Some folks may have a difference of opinion/method but I can tell you how I did it NP. Once the plants are planted and water is in, don't put any livestock in yet. Within the first week, you want to do 3 large water changes (80% each time). This will help get rid of the excess ammonia. For me, if you read back to the beginning of this tank, you'll see I was able to put in my livestock within 7 days of filling up the tank. Call me crazy but hey, it worked for me . After that I did the regular 50% weekly WC and dosed EI. The key is to have the tank planted heavily to soak up all excess nutrients to help cycle the tank FAST! I also used the old filter from my other tank that already had beneficial bacteria seasoned. At the time I never had an ammonia test kit so I never bothered checking.


Thanks for the info, I've posted the same question in so many places I can't remember them all but your the only person who gave a good reply. I have 2 (2217's) seasoned filters and a third (2215) I can starts running a month prior for extra bacteria, I do think I'll use a little more than a week because I want to redo the corners with clean silicone.

I don't think your tanks looks tattered or raged but it looks aged or rounded and I mean that in a good way, like when you walk into a dark forest with mosses and it's all been done by time.

The Barclay is a nice touch for a splash of red in the tank, I keep looking for a Aponogeton crispus "red" which should be the most undemanding red plant ever but we don't have them here yet.


----------



## 150EH

Oh, I want to ask you how you trim your Fissidens so neatly, it's a perfect little plant fro. Can you remove all your DW to trim or is it done in the tank?


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> I don't know if you've had sand and aqua soil (or any other dark substrate) before......so be warned on how unsightly it is to see dark granules on sand. I didn't do a very good job with this on my 18" cube.
> 
> As for glosso, it definitely gets exponentially weedier with more light and CO2. In the amount of time it takes me to mow down my glosso lawn, you've probably already finished a water change :hihi:


I've never attempted a sand substrate before. My plan is to do very little uprooting since it'll be mainly crypts, buces, and ferns. This should limit the soil mixing issue. 

I think I'll be doing sparse platings of foreground plants just for accenting around rocks. The sand would be clear of flora. 



150EH said:


> Thanks for the info, I've posted the same question in so many places I can't remember them all but your the only person who gave a good reply. I have 2 (2217's) seasoned filters and a third (2215) I can starts running a month prior for extra bacteria, I do think I'll use a little more than a week because I want to redo the corners with clean silicone.
> 
> I don't think your tanks looks tattered or raged but it looks aged or rounded and I mean that in a good way, like when you walk into a dark forest with mosses and it's all been done by time.
> 
> The Barclay is a nice touch for a splash of red in the tank, I keep looking for a Aponogeton crispus "red" which should be the most undemanding red plant ever but we don't have them here yet.


You're welcome and you should be fine with that plan. 



150EH said:


> Oh, I want to ask you how you trim your Fissidens so neatly, it's a perfect little plant fro. Can you remove all your DW to trim or is it done in the tank?


The fissidens on the right were trimmed by the roselines when they were still in the tank. I had no part in the making of that fro lol. The stuff on the left side were trimmed by me. That's why they're growing back sparsely and very ugly. The right way to do it would be to trim it like a bush. I just plucked using my fingers? the lazy way.


----------



## speedie408

Quick fish vid off the iPhone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZzCfnLkWV4


----------



## zachary908

Good stuff, bro! Everything is looking great. The plans for the new scape sound sick!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Good stuff, bro! Everything is looking great. The plans for the new scape sound sick!


I just need to find me some nice rocks now :hihi:. I'm going to break up all the current DW that I got right now and just reuse them. Should work out perfectly.


----------



## jkan0228

That Barclaya just stands out! *Green Green Brown Green Brown RED Green brown*


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> That Barclaya just stands out! *Green Green Brown Green Brown RED Green brown*


But they are SO neat. Want one, Jeff?


----------



## jkan0228

Free? :hihi:


----------



## kwheeler91

I liked this tank the most when it ferns and crypts I have to say. Change is always fun though. Are you looing to get ada style stones or something different? What color and shapes/sizes?


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> I liked this tank the most when it ferns and crypts I have to say. Change is always fun though. Are you looing to get ada style stones or something different? What color and shapes/sizes?


I do miss all the ferns too . I've got about 130lbs of Seiryu stones today from a local buddy of mine! WOOT WOOT!! Stay tuned!


----------



## Retrogamer82

I am excited. Are you going to start a new journal and R.I.P. this one as is tradition or just keep rolling?

Not that it matters but I vote for a new one :bounce:. I think it is easier for noobs like me to follow and learn from :hihi:.

Either way, I am pumped... your journals rock.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I do miss all the ferns too . I've got about 130lbs of Seiryu stones today from a local buddy of mine! WOOT WOOT!! Stay tuned!


Sick! Can't wait to see what you do with them, bro!


----------



## kwheeler91

I have a lot of nljf im looking to get rid if you are going that route again


----------



## speedie408

I am def starting a new journal. This one has been long overdue for retirement. 

Kwheeler - I may take you up on some of that nljf. I'll let you know. If you need to sell it, don't wait up on me bro.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Here comes Eriogumi tank!


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Here comes Eriogumi tank!


haha no erios in this tank. It's gonna be low light. :wink:

Here's a new shot from tonight.


----------



## jkan0228

Low light for the win.  

As for stocking with your new scape, what will it be like?


----------



## speedie408

Fishwise? I'm keeping everything except the Angels. Im looking for some true Altum Angels to replace them.


----------



## Bahugo

everybody going low light now days?? Makes me feel all left out and stuff lol maybe that's why nobody likes my journal anymore. Love the pics bro, and the betta breeding video in your other thread. I wish my fish were that nice too each other when they are breeding... Why angels? They are so viscous.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Fishwise? I'm keeping everything except the Angels. Im looking for some true Altum Angels to replace them.


Sounds like a plan. Still staying on the overstocked side I see. :biggrin:


Bahugo said:


> everybody going low light now days?? Makes me feel all left out and stuff lol maybe that's why nobody likes my journal anymore. Love the pics bro, and the betta breeding video in your other thread. I wish my fish were that nice too each other when they are breeding... Why angels? They are so viscous.


So nobody likes a thread 73 pages long? :hihi: 

I think angels have their own beauty with their long flat bodies.


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Still staying on the overstocked side I see. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> So nobody likes a thread 73 pages long? :hihi:
> 
> I think angels have their own beauty with their long flat bodies.


Don't get me wrong I love my angels, but ever since I had a pair form I truly don't think I will ever have angels again in a community tank... or again in general... Evil evil fish.


----------



## zachary908

Photos look great, brotha!



Bahugo said:


> everybody going low light now days?? Makes me feel all left out and stuff lol maybe that's why nobody likes my journal anymore. Love the pics bro, and the betta breeding video in your other thread. I wish my fish were that nice too each other when they are breeding... Why angels? They are so viscous.


I'm not going low light.. I'll post a teaser in my journal tonight! Then I'll need to start a new journal!


----------



## 150EH

Score!!!!!!!!! I would love to do a rock scape if I had some good rocks!

Gwapa's tank contest is Amano's nature style with most of the hardscape covered in moss but I think I'll buy a small tank and give it a try. Plus the photo isn't due until November so there's plenty of time.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> everybody going low light now days?? Makes me feel all left out and stuff lol maybe that's why nobody likes my journal anymore. Love the pics bro, and the betta breeding video in your other thread. I wish my fish were that nice too each other when they are breeding... Why angels? They are so viscous.


I think I phrased it incorrectly lol. I'm going low light plants in a high tech tank!  Pretty much the same thing as this tank, except more rocks! :hihi:

Keep up the good work on your tank. Glad you like the Betta vid. 

There's something about the Wild Altums that I just can't seem to shake. Maybe it's also the challenge of keeping them that's the whole allure about them to me. Also, they're just beautiful fish in my eyes. 



jkan0228 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Still staying on the overstocked side I see. :biggrin:


Most of my fish and all my Amano shrimp got eaten by the Macs lol. I don't have many smaller fish left so I wouldn't consider it being overstocked anymore :icon_twis.



zachary908 said:


> Photos look great, brotha!
> 
> I'm not going low light.. I'll post a teaser in my journal tonight! Then I'll need to start a new journal!


You going all stems? Have fun trimming brotha! :hihi:



150EH said:


> Score!!!!!!!!! I would love to do a rock scape if I had some good rocks!
> 
> Gwapa's tank contest is Amano's nature style with most of the hardscape covered in moss but I think I'll buy a small tank and give it a try. Plus the photo isn't due until November so there's plenty of time.


Do it up sir! I'm not much of a contest type of guy. However, I did enter my tank last year in the ADA contest for ***** n giggles, only to see how sorry I really am at scaping lol. Good luck to you if you do join the contest.


----------



## zergling

How big are the rocks Nick? If you got massive rocks, perhaps you can try the Amano's beautiful unzan stone scape (yes, the one that Anna posted at sfbaaps)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJeIFIvvJ24


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> How big are the rocks Nick? Perhaps you can try the Amano's beautiful unzan stone scape (yes, the one that Anna posted at sfbaaps)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJeIFIvvJ24


Those are some SICKA$$ rocks! I saw those vids last night when she posted. What a spectacular setup. I am new to wabikusa plants but I like that style alot now. I like how they just simply lay the prepared plants on top of the AS and don't even have to use tweezers to root anything except the tall hairgrass. Can't get any easier then that. When will we have these ready made wabikusa style plants available in the states... that's my question.

As for my rocks, I have a few bigger ones, I'll play around with them this week and post up some mock scapes


----------



## 150EH

It's just a club contest so there will be 10 entries which assures me a spot in the top ten, but I just want to try one with purpose and my view on a particular style, it might be hilarious.


----------



## 150EH

That whole room was BA and that tank was extraordinary, I couldn't believe how deep the AS was in the back, I always figured they used some kind of filler and just covered it to save on weight and materials, very cool indeed.

We'll get those plants in about 10 years if ever.


----------



## speedie408

That's how you roll when you're the Emperor of ADA lol. Unlimited supply of anything and everything. Did you see how his minions all scoot along with plant platters, moving rocks, spraying plants, etc etc. Damn... must be nice!!


----------



## zergling

.....and to start with a rimless 6' x 4' x 2' tank?? Sheesh, talk about perfect dimensions! I'm still amazed how the rocks stay upright. They must have done something to those prior to the vids.

Nick, have fun with the new mock ups! Excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## speedie408

I'm pretty sure they flattened the bottom of those rocks just for this scape.


----------



## speedie408

Teaser


----------



## zergling

SWEET!! Have fun!


----------



## zachary908

Awesome rocks, Dude!


----------



## orchidman

those are awesome!


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Teaser


Hey slap a yardstick down there so we know these are real rocks and not pebbles :tongue:


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Hey slap a yardstick down there so we know these are real rocks and not pebbles :tongue:


Lol look at that big fat mt bike tire!!


----------



## speedie408

Kidding! Lol

That's my son's bike . I'll toss up a couple mock-ups in a minute.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> I think I phrased it incorrectly lol. I'm going low light plants in a high tech tank!  Pretty much the same thing as this tank, except more rocks! :hihi:
> 
> Keep up the good work on your tank. Glad you like the Betta vid.


Ahh, alright sounds good. I was hoping that was what you meant heh. 

I made a big woops on my tank today and have too put everything back together tomorrow :icon_frow


----------



## jkan0228

Nice grains a sand you got there Nick... :hihi: Got your package today! I'm guessing it came from this tank from the growth patten?


----------



## Bahugo

Totally missed the rock pictures Nick, excited too see what you do with this!! Make sure you let us know when you start a new journal.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Ahh, alright sounds good. I was hoping that was what you meant heh.
> 
> I made a big woops on my tank today and have too put everything back together tomorrow :icon_frow


Hope it aint too bad bro.



jkan0228 said:


> Nice grains a sand you got there Nick... :hihi: Got your package today! I'm guessing it came from this tank from the growth patten?


lol

Glad you got the fissidens Jeff. Yup, came from River Wild indeed. 



Bahugo said:


> Totally missed the rock pictures Nick, excited too see what you do with this!! Make sure you let us know when you start a new journal.


Here's a couple mock ups shot with my iphone so excuse the quality. 

1st mock up (left side)









Right side









2nd mock up









Yay or Nay? I'm going to incorporate my manzy wood in there as well... somehow, someway... haha should be fun.

BTW that box is 48" long just in case you guys are still saying these are just "pebbles" lol


----------



## orchidman

YAY YAY 1567890 times YAY!

i love them both! haha some help i am right?!


----------



## jkan0228

I'd go with the second one. First one is too symmetrical(coming from a guy who's new scape has two very similar manzy stumps on each sidepf the tank)..... Both have their own uniqueness but I think it would be better if you included substrate to visualize it.


----------



## kwheeler91

I like the first one better... I also think your mock ups are all for naught because once they get in there with the wood adding to the balance and flow your going to come out with something different anyway. Planning never really works for me I just have to get in the tank and start moving stuff around until it looks decent enough to leave it alone for a while


----------



## speedie408

lol you guys are good! It's def going to be a different animal to deal with once wood comes into play. We'll see how things go. These were just for fun and to show you guys the rocks weren't "pebbles"


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> lol you guys are good! It's def going to be a different animal to deal with once wood comes into play. We'll see how things go. These were just for fun and to show you guys the rocks weren't "pebbles"


Psh, those rocks are tiny lol. Looks fun dude, can't wait too see what happens. I agree with everybody else though, set one looks weird set two is a better start.


----------



## 150EH

I like the first one best but I would rather see them arch in the other direction and I think it's because it looks most like the Amano setup which you could do with those rocks but you'd have to ditch the wood.

Have you team rearrange those and get back to us by the end of business today.


----------



## speedie408

I LOL'd at that last sentence 150


----------



## orchidman

wood? i diodnt know you were doing wood!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nice! Hey what's in that tank on the right?


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> wood? i diodnt know you were doing wood!


Just using my old wood. Gonna break it up most likely.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nice! Hey what's in that tank on the right?


That's the baby Orange Sunkist Sakura tank.


----------



## orchidman

ooh i see, now im even more excited!


----------



## kwheeler91

Also, just because you have all that sweet stone and wood, dont mean you have to use it.


----------



## zergling

No on the first mock up.......just because my plans on my upcoming rescape is quite close to that LOL!

I'm sure you've already done it, but check out the the ADA View vids on youtube - lots of amazing inspiration there!

On a hopefully more serious note - I think the second mock up will do quite well when you add lots of wood.


----------



## thefisherman

buce buce buce! goo bucephalandra! :O 

doh! sorry we're talking about hardscape... i'll save my cheer for later 


- thefisherman


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Also, just because you have all that sweet stone and wood, dont mean you have to use it.


You're probably right. I may end up using half the stones and half the wood. I want lots of slope so the extra rocks may come in real handy. 



zergling said:


> No on the first mock up.......just because my plans on my upcoming rescape is quite close to that LOL!
> 
> I'm sure you've already done it, but check out the the ADA View vids on youtube - lots of amazing inspiration there!
> 
> On a hopefully more serious note - I think the second mock up will do quite well when you add lots of wood.


lol 

I want WABI KUSA plants!! Makes scaping so much easier and the scape matures so much quicker. I'm sad we don't have these style plants readily available yet in the states. I want my petri dishes full of plants!! 



thefisherman said:


> buce buce buce! goo bucephalandra! :O
> 
> doh! sorry we're talking about hardscape... i'll save my cheer for later
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


Buces grow too slow bro... and I just don't have enough to start a largish scape. If only I had a massive amount of like 2 nice species, I'd be game to do a buce scape... maybe next year .

________________________

On a side note... look what I got over the weekend:


----------



## manualfocus

Lookin' good Nick! I'm excited to see what you've got hiding up your sleeve. Buce came in great shape BTW. Thanks again.


----------



## speedie408

manualfocus said:


> Lookin' good Nick! I'm excited to see what you've got hiding up your sleeve. Buce came in great shape BTW. Thanks again.


Glad to hear you got the buce Tuan. Hope it does well for you bro. 

I've got nothing up my sleeve atm lol... I'm really liking the Wabi Kusa style but dang... it sucks we don't have those type of plants to play with. I'll toss up the salad once it comes time. It's gonna be a mess, that I can assure you.


----------



## mjbn

speedie408 said:


> On a side note... look what I got over the weekend:


So that's what you got at Neptune's? I was scoping these out a couple minutes before I saw you, too. I'm guessing this is for the 40G Breeder you were trying to get, right?:O Can't wait to see that setup. haha:hihi:


----------



## speedie408

mjbn said:


> So that's what you got at Neptune's? I was scoping these out a couple minutes before I saw you, too. I'm guessing this is for the 40G Breeder you were trying to get, right?:O Can't wait to see that setup. haha:hihi:


Actually these will be mainly for my rescape on the 120-P. Whatever I have left over, will go towards the 40b and I also got 2 other tanks from Bettatail. Perfect farming tank sizes: 24"x24"x12". Lot's of depth and very shallow :hihi:.


----------



## mjbn

speedie408 said:


> Actually these will be mainly for my rescape on the 120-P. Whatever I have left over, will go towards the 40b and I also got 2 other tanks from Bettatail. Perfect farming tank sizes: 24"x24"x12". Lot's of depth and very shallow :hihi:.


Sooo, we all got 3 new journals to look forward to, right?:hihi: Those are some sweet dimensions, though:icon_surp


----------



## jkan0228

So apart from the 72 liters of aquasoil, is there anything new from the pic? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

mjbn said:


> Sooo, we all got 3 new journals to look forward to, right?:hihi: Those are some sweet dimensions, though:icon_surp


I'll probably start a new journal for the new scape but the other tanks are just farm/holding tanks. No need for journals :wink:. I really like the 24x24x12 dimensions as well. So easy to reach in/out. 



jkan0228 said:


> So apart from the 72 liters of aquasoil, is there anything new from the pic? :hihi:


The stand of course. That's where the tanks will go on. Can't you see the floor reinforcement under the leg there? :hihi: GOOD TO GO! :wink:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

#2 scape looks better to me. Hey, did they have any Africana where you purchased the Aquasoil?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> #2 scape looks better to me. Hey, did they have any Africana where you purchased the Aquasoil?


Not where I went. AFA probably has some back in stock now.


----------



## zachary908

Nice dirt, brotha. I wish mine would hurry up.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Nice dirt, brotha. I wish mine would hurry up.


Who'd you order from Zach?


----------



## zergling

If you're planning for some big mounds, you'll need all of those 6 bags just on your 120-P alone :hihi:

EDIT -- oops, antbug is right, that's 8 LOL!


----------



## antbug

6? I count 8.

I like the rocks Nick. Looking forward to your new scape.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

love it dude!


----------



## Bahugo

You are a tease with all these pics lets get this show on the road lol. Just messing around bro can't wait too see what you do


----------



## speedie408

Thanks fellas!

Yeah 8 bags. 

Shoot... now that I got this new shrimp shipment arriving... it may take even longer for this new scape... NOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooOO...  If only I had minions like Mr. Amano. lol


----------



## zergling

New shrimp, kids running around, wife to please, photos to take.....dunno where you find the time Nick! 

I have my hands tied for the next few weeks for an upcoming move, otherwise I'd volunteer to help out.....


----------



## speedie408

LOL that doesn't help me Nathan. Good luck with your move bro.


----------



## zergling

Haha good point!

How about bribing the wife with 2 dozen roses so she can watch the kids for a whole weekend while you do your thing? 

Or postpone your rescape until April, then I'll be minion#1! I'm sure we can get a few more locals to give you a half a dozen more minions hehe!


----------



## antbug

<----- WILL WORK FOR SHRIMP. Just sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

Lol I'll keep you guys in mind. 

Headed to the Airport!!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Who'd you order from Zach?


AFA, it should be here on the 8th.


----------



## kwheeler91

I will simply drive cross country and help you with what you need, then help my self to some 'o' those shrimps as compensation for my efforts. :icon_mrgr

edit: Looking back I see antbug had the same spark of genius.


----------



## Bahugo

*snore* 

Hey, 
Where is your fish tank
Whats going on
we need updates
I'm going through withdrawels of Speedie'ness'tanks
I answered your question on lighting
Let's get some pics up
Updates
Updates
Updates
Yours truely
Rich.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> *snore*
> 
> Hey,
> Where is your fish tank
> Whats going on
> we need updates
> I'm going through withdrawels of Speedie'ness'tanks
> I answered your question on lighting
> Let's get some pics up
> Updates
> Updates
> Updates
> Yours truely
> Rich.


What he said!


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> I will simply drive cross country and help you with what you need, then help my self to some 'o' those shrimps as compensation for my efforts. :icon_mrgr
> 
> edit: Looking back I see antbug had the same spark of genius.


No need bro... You wont make it in time... 



Bahugo said:


> *snore*
> 
> Hey,
> Where is your fish tank
> Whats going on
> we need updates
> I'm going through withdrawels of Speedie'ness'tanks
> I answered your question on lighting
> Let's get some pics up
> Updates
> Updates
> Updates
> Yours truely
> Rich.





zachary908 said:


> What he said!


Tank is getting torn down *today* actually  after I wake up... let's see how I feel in the morning first.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> No need bro... You wont make it in time...
> 
> 
> Tank is getting torn down *today* actually  after I wake up... let's see how I feel in the morning first.


You better wake up feeling like a photographer, because we need pics. :tongue::flick::icon_lol::hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> You better wake up feeling like a photographer, because we need pics. :tongue::flick::icon_lol::hihi:


LOL someone's a night owl tonight 

I'm brewing some good coffee in the morning. I'm gonna make you wait for the pics :hihi::icon_twis


----------



## rockwood

Mmmm Starbucks Blonde with "Sweet Cream" creamer.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Tank is getting torn down *today* actually  after I wake up... let's see how I feel in the morning first.


Time for a new thread :hihi:


----------



## sundragon

audioaficionado said:


> Time for a new thread :hihi:


:iamwithst please


----------



## speedie408

The end of River Wild is here. This will be my last picture update for this scape. It's been a good run. Time for a new beginning.  FTS from above with all equipment pulled:









Look out for my new scape, coming soon to a thread near you!


----------



## zachary908

Nice FTS, bro. I can't wait to see the new scape!


----------



## Bahugo

I'm tearing up over here. 
*R.I.P* 
Its been a good run!


----------



## crazydaz

Nice shot, dude! That was a sweet tank, but I'm looking forward to the new layout!! Good luck...I'll be looking for the new thread soon!


----------



## madness

speedie408 said:


> Actually these will be mainly for my rescape on the 120-P. Whatever I have left over, will go towards the 40b and I also got 2 other tanks from Bettatail. Perfect farming tank sizes: 24"x24"x12". Lot's of depth and very shallow :hihi:.


GLA is offering optiwhite tanks in that dimension now and I am seriously tempted to get one.

How does the shape/size 'feel' when you see it in person?

Also, would it be possible for one person to get one of these tanks up a wide flight of stairs solo or is the tank too big to wrap one's arms around?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

pffftt.....weak sauce...only 141,000+ hits....:icon_wink....whatcha gonna do with all those plants?:bounce: Tank breakdown sale!!!


----------



## kwheeler91

Did I see correctly that you are getting rid of your fish?


----------



## thefisherman

speedie your tank is awesome and i'm thankful for bein able to witness its evolution...i'm crying inside  but i know the next one is gonna be outstanding, and i can't wait! good luck brotha!! 


- thefisherman


----------



## audioaficionado

madness said:


> GLA is offering optiwhite tanks in that dimension now and I am seriously tempted to get one.


I looked around GLA and couldn't find optiwhite tanks. Linky please.


----------



## jkan0228

audioaficionado said:


> I looked around GLA and couldn't find optiwhite tanks. Linky please.


http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....re-updates/4231-new-tanks-across-board-3.html


----------



## sundragon

Can you please post a link to the new journal when you get a chance.


----------



## madness

audioaficionado said:


> I looked around GLA and couldn't find optiwhite tanks. Linky please.


Only one or two models are actually in stock at the moment and even those are not quite up on the website yet.

The newer tanks should be available in the very near future.

The link that jkan0228 provided contains the available information on them.


----------



## speedie408

madness said:


> GLA is offering optiwhite tanks in that dimension now and I am seriously tempted to get one.
> 
> How does the shape/size 'feel' when you see it in person?
> 
> Also, would it be possible for one person to get one of these tanks up a wide flight of stairs solo or is the tank too big to wrap one's arms around?


Perfect depth but I think the height can be a tad taller for my likings. 

Depending on what type of glass is being used, it can either be managable to very heavy. My tanks are made with regular AGA style glass and I can say it's quite manageable to carry safely by one person. You can carry it sideways around your arms np if you got long arms like myself. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> pffftt.....weak sauce...only 141,000+ hits....:icon_wink....whatcha gonna do with all those plants?:bounce: Tank breakdown sale!!!


I'll be posting up a sale thread soon  Finally finished the rescape. 



kwheeler91 said:


> Did I see correctly that you are getting rid of your fish?


I'm keeping them for now. Might get rid of the Altum hybrids once I find a replacement fish for them. 

__________________________________

Here's a teaser of the new scape:


----------



## jkan0228

Damn.... Since you're selling your plants, we you taking dibs?  

What kinda of plants will you be using for this scape?


----------



## orchidman

Loveeeee the new scape!!!!


----------



## madness

Love that hardscape.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Damn.... Since you're selling your plants, we you taking dibs?
> 
> What kinda of plants will you be using for this scape?


I got your PM. Been busy but I'll reply back in a sec 

I'm using alot of my old plants but I'm also adding a few new ones. 

New plants:

-Bolbitis fern
-Staurogyne sp. repens
-mini X-mas moss
-Val Nana for now - will replace with giant hairgrass at a later point 



orchidman said:


> Loveeeee the new scape!!!!





madness said:


> Love that hardscape.


Thanks fellas!


----------



## kwheeler91

Awesome dude... Those stones are hellabad. Gonna be sick when its all said and done my friend.


----------



## madness

BTW, thanks for the info on the tank size.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

That scape looks sick!


----------



## amphirion

very dramatic! i LOVE the hardscape...i also like how you have one main focal point and a secondary focal, which i believe, supports the main focal point, rather than trying to be its own focal point. this was executed very well! looking forward to seeing your plant selection!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys.

I think it's time to say farewell to this long thread. It's been a great ride this one... time for a new beginning... new journal time. 

New Journal thread can be found HERE : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/170507-nicks-ada-120-p-journal-sequel.html


----------

